# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  OLD Competition Thread Results

## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count.

You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

*Basic/standard tasks*

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 2 points*

*Interact with a DC: 3 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*DEILD: 3 points*
(do not award +10 points if both Team Members do it)

*WILD: 6 points*
(do not award +10 points if both Team Members do it)

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 10 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Dream Guide encounter: 10 points*

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 5 large objects, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Partial or full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, each award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 points and the third +15 points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points.

Three Step Tasks won't count towards Team Task points. That is if you and your team mate achieves the same task, you won't get +10 points for achieveing the same task. 

*Team Tasks*

*Team Tasks works like this: 20 points maximum only applies to the individual count score and basic/advanced tasks. Points awarded from Team Tasks are added to the Team Score and doesn't have a limit. If I get 20 points for one dream in which I had a fight, I will be awarded 20 points and my team will get 20 points aswell as 25 more (10 for meeting up, 15 for fight). These tasks will be only be awarded points once and only Dream Control tasks count.*

*Achieved same task: 5 points*

*Find something you planned out before: 5 points*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points*

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 18.00 GMT+1. Same time as chat is.*

** = 15 points cap per dream
** = 10 points cap per dream*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 12/02/2012


**Matte87:* 0
*Avalanche:* 0
*djpatch999:* 0
***Oreoboy1996:* 0
*Purebred:* 0
*lemonDrops:* 0
*LbV:* 0
*Sydney:* 0
**Dark_Merlin:* 0
*weakamon:* 0
**WuChi:* 0
*lilmacky8abug:* 0
*sioul:* 0
*Ocean:* 0
*Rudedudeowns:* 0
*Blaed:* 0
***OwO:* 0
*Trinacu:* 0
*areyoume:* 0
*Reza21:* 0



*Team Scores*  Updated 12/02/2012


*Team Green:* 0
*Team Pink:* 0
*Team Blue:* 0
*Team Gray:* 0
*Team Red:* 0
*Team Purple:* 0
*Team Orange:* 0


*Last winner was fOrceez! Congratulations! 300 Community Hall points for you. Donated back to me for the sake of the competition.

And Team Green won among the teams. Congratulations to Dead and fOrceez! 200 points awarded each!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

I was expecting to remember about two full dreams and a fragment. I did but I also BECAME LUCID! I mean properly lucid for ages and I was in control, except when my parents came into my dream  :tongue2: 

2. Full dream.
2. Full dream.
1. Fragment.
5. Lucid (in one of the dreams already mentioned)
2. Stabilized properly (looked around and touched stuff)
3. Super jump? (Because super speed and fly is four, maybe jaumping over a crowd of people is three)
4. Basic summon (my friend to come round the corner.)
3. DEILD (wrote down dream and went back to sleep. I only became lucid because I already had the dream as fragments but remembered having it. Does that count?)

Which leaves me with a maximum total of 22 and a minimum of 14. WOOHOO!!

----------


## Matte87

Nice work Felicity! I forgot to change the points for dreams and frags to 1 respectively ½. Also the only tasks you will be awarded for are the specific ones on the list, I'm sorry  :Sad:  Did you go into the dream without losing consciousness then becoming lucid? In that case it was a DEILD, otherwise it only counts as a DILD or MILD. Still a very good start, keep it up!

Also, edited the thread a bit so that it tells you how much points you can get maximum in one dream.

----------


## nito89

*Damn you felicity! Sneaking ahead already  just kidding, WELL DONE! 

after our drunken conversation about recall Matte, i ended up recalling 5 dreams last night. Pretty happy. Will get them typed up in a minute! but yaaay, 5 points i guess*

----------


## Matte87

5 Fragments and 2 Dreams recalled for me. That's 4.5 points, nice nito!  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Thanks for adding up my score properly!  ::D:  I'm winning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FelicityPotter

One full dream and a fragment... One and a half points for me!

----------


## nito89

*Garrrgh matte, i only had 4, 5 was a typo! Sorry, please edit my score accordingly.

Also last night i remember 3 dreams. And yes, actually 3 dreams, not 2 or 7 *

----------


## Matte87

1 dream, 2 frags. 2 points for me. Score updated! No slacking off now guys, I want you to report on your progress in here even though you didn't get any sleep  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

Ok I think Im going to join in the competition  ::D: 

So 2 frags = 1 point  :tongue2:  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Nice! You're one day behind so I'll let you have points for yesterday aswell. How many dreams or fragments did you have then?

----------


## StingPT

Yay. Well I had 2 fragments, one of them I was doubting the reality but did nothing xD. And I also had 3 dreams (Im not always sure if they are full, but they are bigger than the fragments for sure xD) So... 4 points?

----------


## fOrceez

CHALLENGE ACCEPTED 
/signs up for class

Edit:




> *Set your own pace, it's not a competition.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Either one long dream with one half remembered and one half in frags or just a dream and a fragment  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

I recalled 3 dreams last night. One very vivid. I was lazy last night i think that i remembered one or two more dreams. But thats irrelevant  ::D:  ... So 3 points for me!

----------


## MissLucy

2 full dreams, 2 points for me ^^

----------


## Matte87

I never said only students could participate, welcome MissLucy!  :smiley:  2 points for you. Had one dream myself, it wasn't long but it was more than a fragment atleast. Also a frag, so 1.5 points for me.

----------


## MissLucy

Oops sorry, I should have introduced myself in this thread, I guess ^^;; sorry about that. I hereby declare myself a participant in this thread! *superman music*

----------


## nito89

*Just A fragment for me last night =[.*

----------


## MissLucy

That's half a point for you! Don't be sad, it's better than nothing at all  :smiley:  better luck tonight!

----------


## Sydney

*squeals* I'm joining. Thanks a bunch Matte!
Okay.. so I remembered 2 whole dreams so far.. last night and the night before last.. 2 points for me!  :wink2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Two full dreams and two fragments  :smiley:  hey misslucy, welcome!

----------


## MissLucy

Thanks ^^

Another 2 whole dreams and 2 fragments this time! So add 3 points, please  :wink2:

----------


## StingPT

I remember 2 fragments and 1 dream. So 2 points for me ^^

----------


## nito89

*i remeber.... NOTHING from last night. no more weed before bed for me!*

----------


## MissLucy

> i remeber.... NOTHING from last night. no more weed before bed for me!



Weed reduces memory in general, so.. ..yeah better not have it before dreaming  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

And not a single frag for me either. Felicity is way ahead of the rest of us! Get her!  ::D:  Points updated.

----------


## StingPT

Man I just need a damn DEILD! xD Im getting very close to it!

----------


## MissLucy

Haha your avatar is so subliminal XD

Well, what can I say, keep trying ^^ And don't lose hope, don't give up, it'll happen suddenly when you least expect it  :wink2:

----------


## fOrceez

Only remembered two dreams last night.   2 points for fOrceez :0 + 2WBTB so.. 2+4 = 6
MATHEMICATIONS.

----------


## Sydney

Wait.. I'm confused... is it a *successful* WBTB (where you get lucid afterwards), or just doing a WBTB in general?

----------


## StingPT

Yeah that occured to me too because i did it twice but no getting lucid

----------


## fOrceez

> Wait.. I'm confused... is it a *successful* WBTB (where you get lucid afterwards), or just doing a WBTB in general?



I assumed just WBTB in general, seeing as there's already "get lucid" and "WILD" already.

----------


## Sydney

ah, okay  :wink2:

----------


## Sydney

Then I guess thats an extra 4 points for me - I did a WBTB last night and another WBTB the night before last  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Remembered 4 full dreams! 4 points for me, please?

This is gonna seem childish, but.. ..I'm SO proud of myself right now! This is the highest number of dreams I've EVER remembered in one night!!

----------


## FelicityPotter

One full dream and FIVE FRAGMENTS! I went to bed early so i imagine that's why I got so much REM...  :smiley:  misslucy that's the highest number if dreams i have ever fully remembered too  :smiley:  its not childish ... I think  :tongue2:

----------


## MissLucy

Wow, that's 6 dreams in various detail, amazing!!

----------


## Sydney

1 WBTB, remembered 3 fragments and 1 dream. I think thats... 4.5 points?

----------


## lemonDrops

Yesterday i remembered one fragment
and today already three fragments.

----------


## MissLucy

Yay  ::D:  Looks like we're all improving here, awesome!

----------


## StingPT

Hey so with the WBTB thing I had one 2 days ago. Last night I recalled 1 dream and 4 fragments, only if I had more time to recall them  :tongue2:  :tongue2:  So 5 points for me? super

----------


## nito89

*1 fragment and 1 lucid last night.
tk'd  and did a basic summon. Will write up in DJ soon.*

----------


## MissLucy

..I only count WBTB if it lead to a lucid dream.. otherwise I can add one for last night, too.

----------


## StingPT

> 1 fragment and 1 lucid last night.
> tk'd  and did a basic summon. Will write up in DJ soon.



And just thinking that you werent having lucid dreams because of the weed. Gratz on your lucid  :wink2:

----------


## MissLucy

Congrats!!

----------


## nito89

*Congrats guys, make a nots of what points you should be on so its nice and easy for teh viking. And he can check through too. I gained 0.5 for fragment, 1 for whole dream, 5 for lucid, 4 for TK and 4 for a basic summon. so thats 22 points for meh.
Heres my dream Clicky clicky*

----------


## MissLucy

I'm on a total of 9 points now.. I think? I have discalculi, so counting is a challenge and maths are apocalyptic  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Holy shit I love it! It's been a while since I've seen this much activity  ::D:  I'm so happy. Nito is getting close to #1! I thought about the WBTB thing and decided to change the score a bit.* 1 point for a WBTB which doesn't result in getting lucid, and 3 points for one that do*. I'd also say that waking up for a second and then going back to sleep doesn't count as a WBTB. It has to be when you get out of bed and do something for atleast a few minutes.

Good job everyone!  :smiley:  3 fragments for me. Points updated accordingly.

----------


## MissLucy

In that case, add 2 points for WBTBs please. I had 2 since beginning here. So I'm on 11 points now.

----------


## fOrceez

4 dreams and 2 wbtbs for me. 
Old score 4 [+6] = 10
^__^

----------


## Sydney

::o:  guys.. When we all get really good at having lucid dreams, we should so have a shared dream together!

----------


## MissLucy

> guys.. When we all get really good at having lucid dreams, we should so have a shared dream together!



Totally!!

Also: remembered 1 dream, 1 WBTB. add 2 points please?

----------


## StingPT

Remembered 3 dreams despite no deild results. So 3 points. Thx

----------


## nito89

*2 fragments, a dream and a WBTB attepmt. 3 points. no lucid*

----------


## Matte87

Doing two WBTB's a day? I don't know about that. Feels like it could be abused, so I'll only count one. Sorry fOrceez! I will update points in 3 hours, the same time we have chat on: 18.00 GMT+2. Make sure you only post what you've recalled on Friday today, no cheating. The points for Saturday will be updated in 27 hours. So you guys in Australia make sure you don't post your points too soon or I might include them in today's count.

----------


## MissLucy

No, I meant, I have done two seperate WBTB's in total since beginning here..

----------


## Matte87

Don't worry MissLucy I was talking to fOrceez  :tongue2:  I've awarded you points properly I think.

----------


## MissLucy

Oh ok XD apologies from my part too, then  :tongue2:  It's not the points I was worried about (ok, it kinda was  :tongue2: ), more the possible misunderstanding  :tongue2:  ..I've got a lot of miscommunication going on at work at the moment, so I'm getting a bit paranoid on that aspect of life  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Points updated! Got myself one dream and one WBTB attempt which failed. 2 points for me and nito takes the lead! Nice job nito.

----------


## fOrceez

Aw, fair enough. Heheh. 2 dreams and another wbtb. 
10[+3] = 13 points in total.

----------


## Matte87

Oh wait you're at 9, my bad. Also that count is for Saturday. Make sure you include *which day* it is that you want the score to be on people  :smiley:  Good luck tonight! I intend to get a few points, atleast 5 and hopefully 20.

----------


## FelicityPotter

This is for today the 9th, just because I was busy this morning... I had four fragments so two points. When I. was keeping a diary my recall was better, maybe i should start doing that again!!! Sorry for posting so late. I will post earlu tomorrow, promise! And well done Nito  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

I am joining the competition, with a grand total of 0 points! you know your all jealous of my inferior skills and late joining  :tongue2:  haha, i wish everyone many happy lucid dreams!  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

Saturday 10/12/2011

1 dream and 2 fragments, 1 WBTB
Add a total of 3 points, please.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Aha welcome Linkster!! 
I'm about to jump ahead again guys!!!!! I had two full dreams and a fragment. I did a WBTB. Tried to wild but... It seemed to work and not work, i will explain in my workbook. I will not count it as a wild. I became lucid anyway, I tried to fly but I just glided... Is that flying? Early on in the dream I stabilized and I teleported to McDonald's later.
So that's 20 points........ I'm happy to be ahead again but i do feel quite guilty!!!!! Cmon guys  ::D:

----------


## StingPT

Well Im feeling bad (damn you felicity xD) As today, Saturday 10/12/2011 I remembered  2 dreams and 1 fragment, so 2,5 points. Thanks

----------


## nito89

*congrats Felicity!

same as me there cardeal. 2 dreams, 1 fragment for me. 2and a half points again.

Will be Trying a WBTB tonight.
Good luck all!*

----------


## Sydney

Good job Felicity!  :smiley: 
Only a WBTB last night (This is for Saturday..), my recall is slowly going downhill again  :Sad: 
So 1 point please  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Points updated! 4 fragments and 2 dreams for me = 4 points. Still need points from Linkster and lemonDrops.

----------


## fOrceez

*fOrceez*: 12
11th of Dec
4 dreams and 1 WBTB for me = 5 points
12+5 = 17 ^___^

----------


## Linkster17

thanks felicity  :smiley:  and im sorry, but still no points to report, unless remembering someone that was in my dream counts as a fragment lol >.>

----------


## StingPT

Today, sunday 11/12/2011 I had 2 dreams that one of them in the middle or end I turned LUCID. WOHOO. Im so excited right now ahahahxD. So surprisingly i had a mild. I summoned a friend by calling her name. I dont know if this counts anything but i did a goal of mine which i thought that was too advanced. I did a leap of faith from my window. For the ones who dont know that just search on youtube "assassins creed leap of faith". I think that is quite advanced because it was VERY cool! I just jumped believing i was going to fall into a cushioned place. Did the mortal they do and teleported me to my house again. Will post the dream later. And i stabilized the dream. (not in order). Sso for the lucid dream is 20 points and more 1 point for the dream (or 2? Because i turned lucid in the end of it.)

----------


## lemonDrops

no dreams of me today :-(

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams recalled - 2 points.

Im getting lucid tonight though, so watch out felicity*

----------


## Sydney

Hahaha. Did 1 WBTB last night, and remembered 1 dream.

2 points please.  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

I stayed up WAY too late last night, watching oneminutescience videos. Didn't remember a single dream. I remember a fragment, or rather, a setting. ..I'm not giving myself any points for that, it's just my own fault.

----------


## Linkster17

I remembered a fragment last night so 0.5 points please  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

One dream, and two fragments. Most of thwm were rememered later in the day, though. I had a bad night... But yeah. 2 points for the 11th  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Had a dream, got lucid, was a DEILD, had sex. Although that doesn't count. 1+5+3=9. *Points updated!* Nice work Cardeal, but Felicity is still ontop. Who can bring her down?!

----------


## Sydney

I can!  ::D:  Just kidding. If I really put my mind to it though and go to bed early...

----------


## MissLucy

Monday 12/12/2011
Remembered 1 fully detailed dream and 2 fragments. 2 points please  :smiley:

----------


## StingPT

Monday 12/12/2011. Recalled 2 dreams so 2 points please  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*4 dreams last night, briefly got lucid in the 3rd and did some TK, but lost it shortly after  lol, also a WBTB attempt so that = 14 points =]

Will write up the dreams in DJ later today!*

----------


## Sydney

Remembered a fragment and attempted a WBTB - 1.5 points  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

> 4 dreams last night, briefly got lucid in the 3rd and did some TK, but lost it shortly after  lol, also a WBTB attempt so that = 14 points =]
> 
> Will right up the dreams in DJ later today!



..ok, so there's no way anyone can win anymore now XD Well done!!

----------


## Sydney

> ..ok, so there's no way anyone can win anymore now XD Well done!!



Hahaha for real!!  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by MissLucy


..ok, so there's no way anyone can win anymore now XD Well done!!



Lol, i dno, im still behind felicity.... Ive been visualising all day so hopefully fingers crossed another lucid is on its way*

----------


## MissLucy

I'll keep them crossed for the both of us  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

Had 1 dream and 1 fragment = 1.5 points for me. It's a close one! Three people are in the lead with just a few points between them. I'm so proud  ::D:  *Points updated!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay I hate being in the lead, especially because these are my first lucids  :tongue2:  come on guys!!!!!

----------


## Sydney

Fingers crossed for everyone! We all are going to get spontaneously lucid tonight!  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Thanks Sydney! I didn't read that message before I slept, though... But I remembered two full dreams  :smiley: 
Two points for the 14th !!!

----------


## MissLucy

..no lucids for me  :Sad: 

only remembered 1 fragment, but it was awesome! I was a White Blood Cell, fighting off infection >:3

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by MissLucy


..no lucids for me 

only remembered 1 fragment, but it was awesome! I was a White Blood Cell, fighting off infection >:3



Thats pretty..... Random! Yet cool!

2 frags and 2 dreams and a WBTB attempt that was SOOO close. dammit. 3 points*

----------


## Sydney

2 vivid dreams for me.. 2 points  :smiley: 
Fingers crossed again!

----------


## MissLucy

> Thats pretty..... Random! Yet cool!
> 
> 2 frags and 2 dreams and a WBTB attempt that was SOOO close. dammit. 3 points



Totally, man, I was SO badass!!

And congrats! Keep trying that WBTB tec hnique, sooner or later it's gonna work again  :wink2:

----------


## StingPT

Today 13/12/2011 i had 2 dreams and 3 fragments so 3,5 points. Plus i did a wtbtb with mild and it damn awesome. Yes i had a successful mild. So 3 points for a nice wbtb. Now 5 points for the lucid, 2 points for dream estabilization, plus 4 for a summon (did 2 entirely diferent. If they count for each one so it is 8 points instead of 4 thats up to you matte) and plus 4 for super strength . Oh and plus 4 fir making a dc believing that the super strength drinks he had were mine. So 20 full points for the lucid (excluding wbtb)

And it doesnt end here. After the lucid i tried my luck with a deild chain and entered the next dream lucidly but quickly lost it due to a dc. So 3 points for the deild and 5 poits for entering it while lucid.

So after some math i made 31,5 points. Omg  ::o:

----------


## nito89

*we made it a rule to only get 20 points per dream, so people couldn't go TOO mad. But still, holy shit bro that sounds awesome. Have you written it up in your DJ? I'd like to read it xD

Congrats on an epic night of dreaming!*

----------


## StingPT

Gonna post it right away. Only arrived home now.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Wow misslucy sounds like fun  :smiley:  you should change it to 20 points per night to avoid confusion ...

----------


## lemonDrops

13/12/2011: 1 dream, 2 fragments = 2 points please.

It's getting better with recall, but i was really in a hurry because i overslept my alarm so i couldn't really take notes.
And I'm getting very close to lucid dreaming again  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Good job people! Sry for being late with update, I had to help my friend with some homework. *Points updated!* Also WOW Cardeal, you're on fire man. You got a total of 30.5 points. Keep it up guys.

----------


## Matte87

*Chat* will be on *Sunday* instead of Saturday this weekend guys. Same time and all, only I can't attend on Saturday. I expect *everyone* who can attend, to attend. We will discuss a few changes after the winner has been declared, also come up with new tasks! See you there!  ::D: 

*fOrceez and Linkster, post your points!*

----------


## StingPT

I think I can show up on sunday. And thanks man!

----------


## Linkster17

I'm sorry, I simply didn't have anything to report. I've been rather busy so I've only gotten a couple of hours of sleep per night lately. Though I remembered a fragment last night  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Looks like you had an eventful night Cardeal!!  ::D:  I'm so jealous!! Lol.
Ok, good! Because I would have been unable to attend chat as well Saturday  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

> *Chat* will be on *Sunday* instead of Saturday this weekend guys. Same time and all, only I can't attend on Saturday. I expect *everyone* who can attend, to attend. We will discuss a few changes after the winner has been declared, also come up with new tasks! See you there! 
> 
> *fOrceez and Linkster, post your points!*



 only 4 fragments lately, with one wbtb. 2.5 points :0  btw, i like the culla.

----------


## MissLucy

Tuesday 14-12-2011
2 full dreams and an unsuccessful WBTB. 3 points please  :smiley: 

I'll try not to forget the chat on Sunday  :wink2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Three full dreams (that felt strangely similar) but i woke up between them. Yay!
3 points for the 14th!!!

----------


## StingPT

14/12/2011 recalled 2 dreams 2 fragments and had a failed wbtb. So 4 points please  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Recalled 1 full dream and 1 fragment. One unsuccessful WBTB. 2.5 points for me!  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*Nothing recalled last night*

----------


## Linkster17

nothing to report >.> :/

----------


## lemonDrops

same here :\ nothing recalled.

----------


## MissLucy

Thursday 15/12/2011
No dreams recalled.

I had a fight with my laptop yesterday evening. I'd planned to go to bed around 9pm (being very tired already), but figured I'd load a bunch of songs into iTunes, but then of course my laptop jammed and everything went BOOM in my head. I went to bed around 11 pm. Still hadn't slept at midnight. At half past midnight, I suddenly realised I'd forgotten to get my phone (it's my alarm, so quite vital, if I want to keep my job).. ..I can never just walk into my bedroom and go to bed and sleep, there's always something I forgot. UGH.

Rant ends here.

Bottom line: 0 points for me.

And frankly, I'm glad I don't remember my dreams, they were probably way too active anyway.

----------


## StingPT

15/12/2011 recalled 2 dreams and 2 fragments again. 3 points plz :p

----------


## Sydney

12/15/11

I got lucid last night! It was quite weird. I don't know which technique I used, so it would help me most tremendously to go to my workbook and read it and maybe put your guess on which tech I used - it puzzled me. It was like a mix between a WILD, VILD, MILD, and DILD - in my head at least.

Ok so..1 point for remembering whole dream, 5 points for becoming lucid, and 3 points for successful WBTB. No goals accomplished - I didn't have great clarity  :Sad: 
Total = 9 points  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

..that's still awesome!! Actually, last time I became lucid, I couldn't figure out whether I FILDed or WILDed afterwards XD

----------


## Linkster17

nothing to report... again :/

----------


## lemonDrops

i did sleep really bad last night. i couldnt fall asleep for hours. so i did not recall any dreams.

----------


## Matte87

Sorry for being late with the update guys, I was out with work last night and it was crazy. *Points updated!* Good job on getting lucid Sydney. Cardeal is still in the lead. Had two dreams so 2 points for me. Keep on dreaming!

----------


## FelicityPotter

Website is being quite annoying... Had two wonderful dreamms last night  :smiley:  2 points for the 15th, and sorry for really late entry...

----------


## MissLucy

Friday 16/12/2011

6 dreams and 1 WBTB. ..no idea where this amazing recall suddenly came from XD So that's.. 7 points for me, if I'm not mistaking?

----------


## lemonDrops

16.12. deild & a lucid afterwards :-) im so proud!
furthermore i flew, it was pretty easy.

so 12 points for me, please. i'll update my workbook later

----------


## MissLucy

LemonDrops, you have every right to be proud!! Well done to you indeed!  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

> LemonDrops, you have every right to be proud!! Well done to you indeed!



thank you

----------


## Sydney

Good job LemonDrops!  :smiley: 
Remembered 2 dreams, and attempted WBTB.
Will update workbook later.
3 points please!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Points updated!* Going on a cruise so I'm updating a bit early. Don't worry, those of you who haven't posted your score yet, will get it updated tomorrow, although a bit late I'm afraid, I'm off to a dinner  :tongue2:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## StingPT

Recalled a dream and a fragments so 1,5 points plz 16/12/2011

----------


## FelicityPotter

Two dreams. Wow Lucy how did you do it?!??! 2 points for the 16th and last day of school.

----------


## MissLucy

> Two dreams. Wow Lucy how did you do it?!??! 2 points for the 16th and last day of school.



I just got lucky, I guess  :tongue2:  I didn't do anything different than usual. Funny thing is, I remembered the first 2 dreams while I was eating breakfast  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

Wow, nice Matte  ::D:  Have fun!!

----------


## Linkster17

nothing to report again, though I didn't sleep much so I'm not surprised >.>

----------


## FelicityPotter

Well I used some B6 but as usual it did more harm than good (keeping me awake. 2 dreams and a failed.wbtb. 3 points for.the 17th

----------


## MissLucy

Sat 17/12/2011
1 full dream, 1 fragment and no less than 3 WBTBs, all failed. UGH! It's too noisy where I sleep, getting earplugs today.

4.5 points for me.

----------


## lemonDrops

17/12/2011 3 dreams

Today i had again some problems falling asleep. but my recall has got better.

3 points

----------


## StingPT

Got 2 dreams and 1 fragment. I gained lucidity in one dream but quickly lost it. I didnt use any mantras... So 7.5 points plz 17/12/2011

----------


## nito89

*Aww man. SWOTR has ruined my LD'ing. On the upside i have some MAJOR REM rebound on the way. I've only slept 2 hours in 2 days... LOL.*

----------


## Sydney

1 failed WBTB, along with 2 dreams remembered.. 3 points for moi  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

18/12/2011: 2 dreams recalled. 2 points please.

----------


## FelicityPotter

One full dream and one frag. And one of those was lucid!!! Though I didn't do much, so 6.5 points for the 18th :3

----------


## FelicityPotter

Haha, WOW.

----------


## MissLucy

18/12/2011
Nothing to report. Couldn't be bothered to remember my dreams this morning, it's a lovely Sunday and I finally had 8 hours uninterrupted sleep.

----------


## StingPT

18/12/2011 Recalled 1 dream and 1 fragment, so 1,5 points plz  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Attempted WBTB  :smiley:  Remembered no dreams, so.. 1 point!

----------


## djpatch999

Hey Matte87,
                 Finally decided to join your competition, been recording dreams for a week so I could join this thread with a good number instead of updating daily so the points I'm saying are for a week not for one day!

For the week I've recorded I have 17.5 points. Although I'm not too sure on some of them so here's the link for you to have a read and check for yourself, where I think I've gained points are in read writing:

Workbook post:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index2.html
Dream Journal post:
Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - djpatch999 - Dream Journals

They are both the same so it doesn't matter which one you look at  :smiley: 

Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Points updated!* Got myself 17.5 points from two lucids in which I stabilised.  And we have a *Winner!* Congratulations Cardeal  :smiley:  Try to attend chat in an hour guys, I have in mind to tweak the competition a little bit, you might like it  :wink2:

----------


## Matte87

Score reset! People are now in teams, so start planning out a few tasks you want to achieve with your partner. Extra points are awarded when both achieve a task.

fOrceez: I want you and I to aim for the same task now, I'm thinking we either meet up in the dream or just do some telekinesis on our own. What do you think?  :smiley:  

*Score count will start on the 19th.*

----------


## StingPT

Whooo!! Thanks man! I really appreciate that! Sorry for not showing up in chat today. I had to g play in a concert so i didnt have a chance... :s

Linkster lets do this! Go blue team  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Nooo! PURPLE TEAM FTW!!!

----------


## StingPT

I have one question. How am I supposed to have a shared dream (like not only 2 at the same time) if when Im sleeping my teammate is awake? Since the timezones from GMT to linkster, who's in America are somewhat very different :S

----------


## djpatch999

From my experience time difference does not matter, I went to sleep and dreamt I was with a friend and later on in time (several hours) my friend went to sleep and dreamt of the same place with the same things and people, as if there was no time difference. It's kind of strange really  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Do not be mistaken, this is not shared dreaming. You simply call out for your teammate which your subconscious will make up however it wish to. It's just a DC. Just call out his name and he'll appear.

----------


## fOrceez

We're competing for hall points?! You're on! Totally, matte~. 
For 18/12 - 2 dreams and 1 wbtb. 3 points, please!

Edit: I just had a nap and remembered a dream, does this also count as a point? 
3 or 4 points in total~

----------


## Linkster17

well at least cardeal had the same thinking as me... I thought matte meant shared dreams as well until I got to his post >.>

----------


## MissLucy

Team Orange, with Nito. Awesome, let's see what my subconscious makes of him  :smiley: 

Mon 19/12/2011
2 fragments. One False Awakening, but I totally wasn't aware so it doesn't count, but I just wanted to say I had one XD

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ah, what a wonderful start, purple team... I got 0.5 for a fragment ^^' -19th

----------


## FelicityPotter

Wait I remember more  :smiley:  another dream, became lucid, stabilized and summoned a lake by turning my back and expecting it, so 12.5 for me! However I forgot to do the team tasks........ But I went to Pluto whilst not lucid  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

7.5 points for me personally, none for team purple unfortunately  :Sad: 

In case anybody wants to see where I got these points the DJ entry is here:
Points for the 19/12/11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

...and the workbook entry is here:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1793122

----------


## StingPT

19/12/2011 Im being lazy on doing WBTB successfully, the cold it's getting the most of me xD  I recalled 4 dreams though, and and did a WBTB, so 5 points for thaaaaaa *BLU TEAM*  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

i didnt remember any dreams tonight. its because i was a bit stressed

----------


## Matte87

*Points updated!* Just so you know guys, all points you get, gets added to the Team Score. 4 points for you fOrceez, and 2 points for me, 1 dream and 2 fragments recalled. Actually dreamt of you fOrceez haha. Great start  :smiley:  No lucidity though. Purple team is off to a great start. Way to go Felicity and dj  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Thanks Matte  ::D:

----------


## Oreo

I'd like to join this competition. Sadly I was too lazy to even think about dreaming last night so I remember nothing but a crowbar.  :Sad:

----------


## djpatch999

> I'd like to join this competition. Sadly I was too lazy to even think about dreaming last night so I remember nothing but a crowbar.



I believe this is a fragment, 0.5 points to be awarded! Welcome to the course  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

nothing to report... though staying up til 4:30 probably didn't help. I will start working on it tonight  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Welcome Oreoboy! You get your own team for now. If you're lucky yet another person will sign up and he/she will then be in your team. 0.5 points is always something. Keep it up folks  :smiley:  Also, don't get jealous now because he got a cooler team name than you  :wink2:

----------


## fOrceez

2 dreams, one fragment and one wbtb for me.
4 + 3.5 = 7.5
Green team = 6 + 3.5 = 9.5

----------


## Sydney

Couldn't remember anything! Exams are killing me.

----------


## MissLucy

20/12/2011
1 dream and 1 fragment. so that's 1.5 points. ..did you add yesterday's points?

----------


## StingPT

Recalled 3 dreams and 1 fragment 20/12/2011 So 3,5 point for thaaaaaaaaa *BLU TEAM*!!  ::D: 

Damn cold couldnt wbtb  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Well I remembered 2 dreams so that's two points for purple and I for the 20th

----------


## djpatch999

2 points to team purple please Matte!  ::D: 

Workbook entry:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index2.html

Dream Journal entry:
(Points for the 20/12/11) FA, A wizard and bus crash, and a snow wolf - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sydney

Just a fragment for me today  :Sad: 
0.5 points!

----------


## Aeolar

I'm in!  ::D: 

Last night I remembered 2 dreams and a fragment about talking to a little kitten ^~^
Also I did a WBTB but I didn't get lucid

EDIT: Oh yeah do I have to link a DJ or anything?

----------


## Linkster17

I remembered 2 dreams so 2 points for blue team and me  ::D:

----------


## Oreo

One fragment: 0.5 points
Four dreams: 4 points
Became Lucid in one: 5 points
WBTB attempt: 1 point

I'm not sure if the WBTB counts or not because I didn't use it to try to become lucid. I use it if I have trouble remembering dreams sometimes. When I walk around for 5-10 minutes a dream will usually hit me all at once. 

10.5 points for team jungle.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Points updated!* Welcome Aeolar  :smiley:  Team Jungle is your new family. You guys are off to a great start. Had myself 1 dream and 2 fragments. Don't worry about linking to your DJ. I do want to check it out if you get alot of points for some reason to make sure it's legit.

----------


## fOrceez

2 dreams 1 wbtb. Was gonna WILD and then my dog started barking
7.5 + 3 = 10.5 for me.
11.5 + 3 = 14.5 for Green Team

----------


## djpatch999

Cannot recall any dreams from last night, not sure if I even dreamt since I didn't sleep much at all. I did however do a WBTB attempt both last night and the night before (which I forgot to add onto yesterdays post). So although it was a bad night 2 points for me please  :smiley:

----------


## Aeolar

3 dreams 2 WBTB (one was natural) Getting sick so I kept coughing.. No WILD for me D;
5 points ^.^

----------


## Oreo

Six dreams: 6 points
Eating something: 4 points (Not sure if this counts because I wasn't lucid. Lucid or not they were tasty)  ::content:: 
Becoming Lucid: 5 points
Stabilizing: 2 points
Getting hit by a car and going into a false awakening: 0 points  ::doh:: 

Total 13-17 points.





> 3 dreams 2 WBTB (one was natural) Getting sick so I kept coughing.. No WILD for me D;
> 5 points ^.^



4 points actually, I think you can only get 1 WBTB point a day unless it's successful. It also seems everyone is getting sick but me... ::?:

----------


## Linkster17

haha, this is true oreoboy  :tongue2:  though im not... but will we escape it? >.> anyways, I remembered 3 dreams lol. and though i doubt it does, does it count as a WBTB if i just wake up and then go back to sleep? cause if it does, then i did that both today and yesterday. and this is for BLUE TEAM! lol  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

So to start with, i remembered 2 dreams and 2 fragments. Gives 3 points for TEAM RED and me.

----------


## Matte87

*Points updated!* 1.5 points for me, 3 fragments. Only doing tasks while lucid counts, only one WBTB a day and it doesn't count if it's just waking up then going back to sleep. Good job Oreoboy  :smiley:  You're in the lead.

----------


## fOrceez

hiho!
3 dreams and one WBTB for me. Was gonna WILD but i fell asleep. 
10.5 + 4 = 14.5 for me
Team Green: 16 + 4 = 20

----------


## MissLucy

22/12/2011
1 dream 1 fragment. 1,5 points.

sorry for my apparent apathy and lethargy lately, I work in a shop and it's very VERY busy this time of year..

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay! I remembered four full dreams, and in one of them I was lucid. I managed to stabilize and teleport to a snowy place and I tried to find DJ , I found him but I got excited and the dream collapsed...  :Sad:  well anyway, I won't count meeting DJ because we didn't really meet, I just looked at him. And I only remember that he was tall. So, that would be 21 points but the cap is on 20 so 20 for me and TEAM PURPLE!

----------


## djpatch999

2 points for me and the purple team, not happy with this, I need to step it up!

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index2.html

Dream journal:
Points for the 21/12/11 and 22/12/11 Torture and a lunch - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

and yes the above link does say torture, it was not a good dream :/

----------


## nito89

*Ok so i got lucid last night, basic summoned, twice. And also used TK, stabilised and also electrokenisis but i guess thats not on the scoreboard lol. The two summons were two members of the class, My fellow orange team misslucy (yaaay) And matte. so ive met my team mate though i cant describe what she looks like, its a bit of a blur.
I also did a WBTB and although i didnt wild, the lucid was after this. so i think it was successful along with that i remember 1 dream. I set myself up for REM rebound too, as i barely slept the night before playing SWTOR. Wooo. 

all in all 26 points and 1 team task!
not bad!

More details coming in my workbook!*

----------


## lemonDrops

22/12/2011: 1 fragment, DEILD & Lucid  :smiley:  8.5 points for team red & me

I called out for Syndey, but the dream was too unstable and i woke up.

----------


## Oreo

Good job everyone.  :smiley: 

I didn't sleep well last night and I can only remember 2 dreams and a fragment.

2.5 points for jungle team.

----------


## Aeolar

Good dreams last night :3 
I had 2 dreams and 1 lucid, summoned a master of lucid dreaming to myself, and I even told a DC that he wasn't a DC ( even though it isn't worth any points ^.^)
11 points for jungle team  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

2 fragments for me so that's 1 point for Team Green. *Points updated!* If everyone takes a look at the number after Team Orange. That means that they've completed the #2 task which will only award points if MissLucy does the task in the future, and after that they can't get more from doing that particular task. Nito got 20 individual points for his dream, but 26 as there is no team tasks cap for his team.

----------


## Linkster17

Only remembered a fragment so 0.5 points for Blue Team and me. Need to do better :/

----------


## StingPT

21/12/2011 Recalled 3 dreams and 1 fragment.

22/12/2011 Recalled 2 Dreams and 2 fragments.

So 6.5 points for thaaaa *BLUE TEAM*  ::D:

----------


## fOrceez

3 dreams recalled, no WBTB this time
CMON, Matte! Gotta get lucid!

fOrceez: 14.5 + 3 = 17.5
Team Green: 21 + 3 = 24

----------


## Sydney

Good job you guys! We can do this Team Red  :smiley:  Didn't remember anything as I slept at a friend's house and we stayed up quite a bit. But tonight, I'm setting myself up for a REM rebound. See what can happen there.  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

Good luck Sydney!  ::D:  And many lucid dreams to everyone!  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ok, two fragments and two full dreams (one of which was a nightmare ): ) so 3 points for team purple!

----------


## StingPT

23/12/2011  Recalled 3 dreams, nothing more... Soooooooo 3 points for thaaaaaaaaaaaa *BLU TEAM!!*  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Had a good night, apart from the hiccups at the start lol

I woke up for a WBTB and WILD at around 2.00am and I succeeded!!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  (9 points) So I entered the dream lucid (5 points) I was stood next to a merry go round (Discussed with felicity beforehand- 10 points, just waiting for felicity to find it!) I was stood in about 2 inches of snow and there were pine trees all around. My first thought was to stabilize so I touched the floor of the merry go round; it was cold and hard and felt so real! (stabilized successfully- 2 points). Then just as I was about to call out for Felicity my mind flickered to the real me, asleep in bed, that was a mistake. The dream collapsed and I woke up.

A short dream but certainly one of my most involved and lucid!  ::D:  I won't post the workbook link or my DJ link because it's so short but they will be copied in all the same. Really pleased that I managed to finally get lucid!

16 points for me personally

would be 26 for the team but felicity still needs to do it, so again 16 for the team!  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams for me last night. 2 points!*

----------


## lemonDrops

2 hours of sleep is too less :-\

----------


## Sydney

Only slept for 5 hours  ::D:  Epic REM rebound here I come!
Oh and remembered 1 fragment. 0.5 points...

----------


## Aeolar

Tres dream-o's for the jungle team!

----------


## Oreo

I'm staying at my grandmother's house for the next few days and I forgot my notebook to record dreams.  :Sad: 

Two fragments: 1 point. 
Three dreams: 3 points. 
Became lucid in one: 5 points.
Super speed: 4 points. I was in a race, became lucid, and ran fast enough to become a blur to win.

13 points for jungle team. I know I had 2 other dreams last night, but I can't remember anything about them.

Edit: 13.5 points because I got an image of a certain family member aiming an smg at me...

----------


## Matte87

Had 3 long dreams and 2 fragments. Starting to get sick so not sure I can be bothered to write them down. Anyways *Points updated!* Good job people. Updating will be a bit slow tomorrow because it's christmas. Happy holidays!

----------


## Linkster17

1 dream so one point for blue team.  :smiley:  but I think if blue team is gonna win, i need to become lucid and soon! >.>

----------


## Matte87

There will be no chat tomorrow as it's christmas and all. I'll have it on Sunday instead for those of you who wants to attend  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Aw :/ Sunday's my Christmas. But if I remember, I'll try to get on  :smiley:

----------


## Linkster17

haha yeah, same here >.> but I will also try and get on if I remember to  :wink2:

----------


## MalignLord

Had a lucid dream in which I Teleported multiple times, and also flew at very high speeds. So:
Teleportation:10 points
Advanced Flying: 10 points

:]
~M

----------


## fOrceez

> Had a lucid dream in which I Teleported multiple times, and also flew at very high speeds. So:
> Teleportation:10 points
> Advanced Flying: 10 points
> 
> :]
> ~M



Don't forget your 5 for getting lucid!
Also, for last night's dreams (it's currently the 24th) 3 dreams for me.

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by MalignLord


Had a lucid dream in which I Teleported multiple times, and also flew at very high speeds. So:
Teleportation:10 points
Advanced Flying: 10 points

:]
~M




Could you post your lucid in your workbook? Would love to read through it!

Also two full dreams and a fragment for me! 2.5 for ORANGE. Woo.*

----------


## Sydney

Yay I'm so happy.
Became lucid last night, although it was pretty short. I half flew/floated in the dream, so I don't know if the flying counts.
Set myself up for a REM Rebound: 3 points
1 dream: 1 point
2 fragments: 1 point
Became lucid: 5 points
(See, I'm not sure if it was a successful WBTB. I attempted a WILD but fell asleep, and I can't remember if I woke up before the lucid. So, if it's alright, I'll just count it)
Successful WBTB: 3 points
Fly: 4 points
Total: 17 points  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

24/12/2011: Rem rebound & 1 long dream.
= 4 points for the red team

----------


## MalignLord

> Don't forget your 5 for getting lucid!



Ah, Sweet. I thought it was capped at 20 points per dream.
Also, I remembered all my dreams last night :] So that's:
2 Full Dreams: 2 points
3 Fragments: 1.5 Points





> Could you post your lucid in your workbook? Would love to read through it!



Yeah, Absolutely! I need to go through and add all of my LD's to my online journal. Will do that tonight.


~M

----------


## Linkster17

Only slept a few hours, and I remembered nothing :/

----------


## Oreo

One fragment: 0.5 points.
Three dreams: 3 points.

3.5 points for me and my team. All of these dreams were nightmares. Yay.

----------


## Naiya

This looks fun, but I think I'd feel like kind of a jerk if I joined in the competition...so I'll just be watching, hehe.  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh you're welcome to join :3 ps 2 points for the 25th ^^

----------


## Linkster17

Your welcome to join Naiya  :smiley:  But of course, if you don't want to, that's up to you. and Merry Christmas everyone!  ::D:

----------


## MissLucy

24/12/2011
3 dreams - 3 points

25/12/2011
3 fragments - 1.5 points
1 DILD - 5 points 
1 WILD - flying (well, floating and then swimming through the air) - 6 points + 4 points
1 failed WBTB - 1 point
Total for last night: 17,5 points

Total points to be added for Team Orange: 20,5 !!

----------


## lemonDrops

25/12/2011: Merry Xmas! I remembered two fragments. 1 point for team red!

----------


## Sydney

Remembered nothing because I was way too anxious! But Merry Christmas everyone!  ::santa::

----------


## fOrceez

3 dreams and 1 wbtb for me.  I should probably sleep more if i want to recall more dreams.. ha.

----------


## Sydney

I'm trying out Ev's lucid dreaming app! If you don't know what it is.. or just curious... go here for the iPhone one and  here for the Android one (they are both different, and so freaking awesome).

----------


## djpatch999

Good morning!  :smiley:  3 nights ago I remembered a full dream (I'll write it up at some point) 2 nights ago and last night I remembered nothing. But last night I did set myself up for a REM rebound.

4 points for me and the team all together  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

26/12/2011
1 dream, 1 fragment = 1,5 points for me

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams and 2 points for me, although i was soooo drunk and soooo high im not sure i would of gotten much else! Hope everyone had an awesome crimbo!*

----------


## Sydney

Remembered only a fragment.. it had something to do with Charizard and Bowser fighting.  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

Three fragments: 1.5 points
One dream: 1 point

2.5 points.

----------


## Matte87

Hey guys. Sorry for the very late update, had a very busy weekend with the family and I didn't have time to get on here. *Points updated!* Welcome to the competition *MalignLord*  :smiley:  You're in Team Pink

I haven't recorded any dreams, but I did have three crazy ones that I remember. Vampires and all that kinda stuff, was nice. Also I was so close to getting lucid, ended up in SP but lost consciousness.... Also did some flying but I'm not sure if I was actually lucid in that one. Oh well, 3 points for me and Team Green.

Keep it up guys!  :smiley:  The competition will end on *Sunday.* I'll pronounce a winner by then and if people are up for it, start fresh with new teams  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## MalignLord

4 Fragments: 2 Points
1 Dream: 1 Point
1 Failed WBTB: 1 Point

Also, how do the point systems work?


~M

----------


## Matte87

Points added, not sure what you mean really. Can you be more specific?

----------


## MalignLord

Wow sorry, I meant to say teem points. I really derped on that one, lol. Do we add the same personal points to our team, or just a portion?

Thanks,
~M

----------


## Linkster17

Remembered a fragment so 0.5 points... Looks like im gonna lose again >.>

----------


## MissLucy

Remembered 2 dreams - 2 points. One was about Sid Vicious, awyeah!!

----------


## Matte87

All individual points are added to the Team Score aswell. But if you do any of the Team Tasks, those gets added to the score even if you've capped the 20 points limit per dream.  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

Three dreams: 3 points

I feel stupid for not becoming lucid after I used time control.  :Sad:

----------


## nito89

*WHAT?! How can I NOT be in team pink? This is an outrage!!! 

It's a good job my team member is pree awesome, otherwise I'd be angry =P. 

I remember 2 dreams and I'm suprised cause I was wasted last night!! 

2 points and also hope you ha a great time matte!*

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Haha Nito I knew you were going to be pissed  :tongue2:  I had a great time. Had 2 dreams but they were soooo boring, actually only one was. Was driving a sports car in one of them. Aiming for a lucid for real tomorrow, with a proper WBTB. We'll see how it goes. Sucks that not many people wants their score updated today  :Sad:

----------


## Sydney

Sadly, only remembered a fragment. Don't feel like writing it down though.. lazy ol' me. I remember it was something about my cousin coming over.. Only small pictures. I think my cousin was playing Skyrim on our computer lol.

0.5 points. :/

----------


## djpatch999

16.5 points for me and the purple team please matte  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1797270

Dream Journal:
Points for 27/12/11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Oh, I just read your dream dj. You have to be *lucid* to get points for the tasks you know :/ Will update score tomorrow at 6.

----------


## djpatch999

Ahh I thought as much! Oh well I'll make up for it with tonight's lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## fOrceez

3 dreams for me ^__^ Really weird one,s too..

----------


## nito89

*Got lucid last night, only for about 5 minutes and the whole time was battling the dream to stay in, it was really unstable. Must have been at the end of my REM cycle, but....  id set myself up for REM rebound so 3 poiints + 2 points for remembering 2 dreams + 2 points for successfully stabilising + 3 for a successful WBTB and obviously +5 for becoming lucid. = 15 points 

All i did in the dream was realise how unstable it was so i put my back against the wall and slowly slid down it concentrating on the feel of the pattern on the wall against my back and rubbing my hands.... The dream seemed to stabilise so i walked into my room but it started to get unstable again and i woke up. LAME.*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Sorry for not posting, DJ... I remembered two full dreams last night, I thought it was three then I realised that going to my dads house and being at my dads house are most likely linked, and I remembered the link, too  :smiley:  so... Two points for usplease, and sorry again for not posting  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

28/12/2011
1 dream - 1 point

Team Orange ftw!! BTW, Nito, we can be salmon-orange, which is kind of pink  :wink2:

----------


## Oreo

Three fragments: 1.5 points
Four dreams: 4 points
Became lucid: 5 points
WBTB attempt: 1 point

11.5 points for me and jungle team.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!*  Three dreams myself. Still no lucids  :Sad:

----------


## Linkster17

One dream and one fragment, recovered them from basically nothing so im proud  :Cheeky:  but still need to become lucid >.>

----------


## MissLucy

2 dreams and 2 fragments: 3 points for  Team Orange

----------


## Sydney

12/29/11
Nothing.. again. I do remember dreaming, but not the dreams themselves. :/

----------


## Oreo

One fragment: 0.5 points
Two dreams: 2 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Advanced Summoning: 10 points

17.5 points for team jungle!  ::D:  Maybe.

I'm not sure if the summon was advanced or basic. I raised my hands and focused at a point in the sky. Then a full grown ice dragon came out of the sky and landed in front of me like I wanted.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

2 points for me and team *Purple!* please Matte for two full dreams  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1797270

Dream Journal:
points for 29/12/11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Ok so I got lucid last night, met fOrceez and did some stuff. 5 dreams total. +5 lucid, +2 stabilise, +4 basic summon, +3 for it being a DEILD and +1 for a WBTB. That's 20 points total for me and Team Green!  *Points Updated!* Did two Team Tasks, adding numbers to our name. Yes that is definitely advanced summoning Oreoboy, good job!  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

About time I got lucid, too!
WILD = 6 points
Teleport = 10 points
Flying = 4 points.
Total of 20 points
fOrceez: 27.5 + 20 = 47.5

Team Green: 66 + 20 = 86

EDIT: +1 for a dream I just recalled, aswell! This dream was before the lucid.
*---------------------*
DOUBLE EDIT: Just went back to bed and got lucid 2/3 dreams.
+1 for dream.
First lucid -  Become lucid: 5 points + Successful WBTB: 3 points
Second lucid - WILD: 6 points + Teleport: 10 points + Basic summoning: 4 points
If anyone wants to read about these lucids, check out my workbook. I'll be updating it very soon.

*Point count*. +1 +8 + 20 = 29
fOrceez: 47.5 + 29 = 76.5
Team Green: 86 + 29 = 115

----------


## MissLucy

30/12/2011
4 dreams and 2 fragments, 1 failed WBTB - 7 points.

----------


## fOrceez

> 30/12/2011
> 4 dreams and 2 fragments, 1 failed WBTB - 7 points.



Fragments are half a point each, so in total you have 6 points to be added

----------


## Matte87

Hey guys. I'm going away for the weekend, any points after this message will be updated on *Sunday.* Had myself 3 dreams and 1 fragment. Happy new years!

----------


## nito89

*2 points for yesterday, also 2 points for today. Remembering 2 VERY weird dreams from last night!*

----------


## Sydney

1.5 points for today  :smiley: 
Have fun Matte!

----------


## Oreo

Three dreams: 3 points.

I think I was killed by a fire trap. That's a new way for me to die.  :tongue2:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ok, I got a full FOUR DREAMS!!!!! so, four points please ^^

----------


## lemonDrops

30/12/2011: Really much dreams  :smiley: 
that means, four dreams, two fragments and some of them where lucid (DILD)
Furthermore i did telekinesis and element manipulation (fire)

that's 22 points for team red, and 20 points for me please.

----------


## Linkster17

Yesterday I remembered a dream and a fragment, and today just a dream, so 2.5 points total  :smiley:

----------


## MissLucy

30/12/2011
Remembered 1 dream only - 1 point

----------


## djpatch999

2 points for team purple please  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1799155

Dream Journal:
points for 31/12/11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Oreo

Four fragments: 2 points.
One dream: 1 point.
Become lucid: 5 points.
Stabilize: 2 points.
Super strength: 4 points.*
Basic Summon: 4 points.*

18 points for me and team Jungle. 

*I kicked a gobilin high up into the air and then killed it with my draconic roar.
*I summoned a healing potion by telling myself there was one in the kitchen. I did find the potion in the exact spot I expected it to be, but the person that needed it died right after.  :Sad:

----------


## fOrceez

4 dreams and 1 WBTB = 5 points.

----------


## Oreo

Two Fragments: 1 point.
Three Dreams: 3 points.

4 points.

----------


## djpatch999

1/01/12
3 points for me and team purple  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1799640
Dream Journal:
Points for 1/01/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Kaenthem

when does it end....i want to enter the competiton please

----------


## Linkster17

2 dreams so 2 points please  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

I had 5 dreams this weekend and after those points we have a *winner!* *Oreoboy* won the individual score competition and *Team Green* won the team one! Congratulations guys! Points will be awarded accordindly. The competition will restart next weekend, we will have chat as usual and I expect to see most of you guys there, we need a few more tasks included plus I'm going to change the rules a bit aswell as make new teams. So take a well deserved break and do whatever you want to  :smiley:  Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sydney

Just remembered a fragment about being in a bathroom and everyone wearing camo military boots. Tonight is the NIGHT!
Wait.. so we don't get any individual points this week?

----------


## MissLucy

Haha well, we got 3rd, which I think is pretty good  :smiley: 

Nito, you were a really cool teammate, hope to beat you next time though, hehehehe  :wink2: 

I remember 2 full dreams and a lucid fragment. ..so I don't know how that scores XD

----------


## djpatch999

Congrats to team green and Oreoboy, Team purple was in the lead but just couldn't hold out to your awesome lucids  ::D:  Keep dreaming and I'll beat you all next time  :tongue2:  Also thanks to Felicity for being a brilliant teammate and for giving me more motivation than was ever needed  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

> Just remembered a fragment about being in a bathroom and everyone wearing camo military boots. Tonight is the NIGHT!
> Wait.. so we don't get any individual points this week?



Nope, I don't _think_ so. Thanks djpatch! Good luck to everyone for next week  ::D:  btw, happy new year!

----------


## Matte87

That is correct Sydney, no points at all this week  :smiley:  I'm starting up a new thread in which I want everyone who wants to attend the next competition to sign up.

----------


## Sydney

Sweetness. Thanks for being such a great teammate Lemondrops! You were so close! Good job!
Me, however, I need some work. Lol.

----------


## lemonDrops

> Sweetness. Thanks for being such a great teammate Lemondrops! You were so close! Good job!
> Me, however, I need some work. Lol.



Sydney, thank you too, it was great to work with you! You are very dedicated and helped me find my motivation again.

----------


## MissLucy

Guess what. 3 dreams and a LUCID. OBviously, the competition is over: let's have a lucid! XD

----------


## Matte87

Aw that is too bad! Such bad timing  :tongue2:

----------


## MissLucy

I'm just going to award myself points on my personal record for dreams, fragments, lucids and powers. Current goal is 1LD/Week. ..if only to practice my powers  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Competition #2*

*Individual Scores*  Updated 01/01/2012

*Oreoboy1996:* 103
*fOrceez:* 81.5
*FelicityPotter:* 46.5
*Nito89:* 46.5
*Matte87:* 44
*djpatch999:* 43
*MissLucy:* 39
*lemonDrops:* 38.5
*MalignLord:* 27.5
*Aeolar:* 21.5
*Sydney:* 20
*Cardeal:* 18
*Linkster17:* 12



*Team Scores*  Updated 01/01/2012


*Team Green:* 128.5 (1, 2)
*Team Jungle:* 124.5
*Team Purple:* 89.5
*Team Orange:* 86.5 (2)
*Team Red:* 59
*Team Pink:* 27.5
*Team Blue:* 30

----------


## Sydney

:O Matte are we teammates?!?!?

----------


## Matte87

Yes we are!  :smiley:  Make us proud Sydney, cuz my LD rate is not the best. How about we decide on a task in your workbook?

----------


## fOrceez

A brilliant MILD by me followed by no/shitty recall due to my bad sleeping habits. Which i blame on Matte, of course.
Getting lucid - 5 points
Successful WBTB - 3 points
2 fragments - 1 point
Total - 9 points for me, please!

----------


## Duncan

Just to make things clear, I have not got a DJ on this site but will start one just for this competition. P.S wish I had a team mate!

Edit: didnt get much sleep last night, going to go and attempt to nap then WILD right now

----------


## lemonDrops

08/01/2012: 2 fragments, 1 DEILD = 9 points please

DEILD seems to be an easy way of achieving lucidity for me  :smiley: 
I combine it with a simple mantra right before i begin, like "I will lucid dream"

----------


## Oreo

4 fragments: 2 points

Did not sleep well last night.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

(Considering you'll sign me up soon)

2 Whole Dreams Remembered: 2 points.
WBTB attempt: 1 point.

Too bad I didn't manage to WILD :/

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oooh, SarcasticIndeed you're just a little bit late! :/ You can still make a workbook and we will all still help you out with everything you need, but the competition just closed up entries I think D:
Well anyway, two full dreams for me = 2 points for me and team purple!  ::D:

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Well, Matte told me he could sign me up and I'd be in the gray team.

----------


## Matte87

Yes you're in Sarcastic  :smiley:  Why I wanted people to sign up was to make sure they would attend the competition. Score will be updated soon.

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Thank you  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

I remembered a dream I had last night, but it was really short and not very detailed, so I'll call it a fragment.

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Had myself 1 dream.

----------


## djpatch999

Bit late but 2 points for me and the team  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal
DJ's workbook, Point's for 8/1/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Duncan

1 dream remembered so 1 point for me! My afternoon WILD attempt failed though  :Sad: 

Edit: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dunc...-sprout-28401/

----------


## Sydney

Agh mine too Duncan D:
Nothing remembered, slept through my WBTB alarm.. but I'll for sure get lucid tonight!
Team Blue!

----------


## fOrceez

+2 WILDs for me = 12 points.
+3 for successful WBTB
+3 fragments
=total of 16.5 points

Score: 9+15 = 25.5

----------


## Linkster17

4 fragments >.>

----------


## fOrceez

> I remembered a dream I had last night, but it was really short and not very detailed, so I'll call it a fragment.



Don't do that! If you remember the whole dream then it's a dream~

----------


## Taffy

> Don't do that! If you remember the whole dream then it's a dream~



Meh, I really wouldn't consider it a whole dream though. And most of it was gone after I got out of bed anyway.

----------


## MysticalSophie

I had one fragment and one dream. In the middle of the fragment and the dream, I woke up myself with a clock alarm. Then I wrote the fragment and went back to bed.
What is that considered?

Felicity, I think it's not a bad start for the Purple Team.  :wink2:  Good dreams!

----------


## fOrceez

> I had one fragment and one dream. In the middle of the fragment and the dream, I woke up myself with a clock alarm. Then I wrote the fragment and went back to bed.
> What is that considered?
> 
> Felicity, I think it's not a bad start for the Purple Team.  Good dreams!



Matte said for the WBTB, you have to at least get out of bed xP
That's considered just a fragment. .5 points for you ^_^

----------


## Duncan

Forceez you are going to blow us apart at that rate!

----------


## MissLucy

NOT SO FAST! Don't count out good ol' Lucy  :wink2: 

Monday 09/01/2012

Remembered 3 fragments, and had a successful (though not fully intentional) WILD, in which I flew above my bed for a bit, and summoned someone. Twice.

Link to DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/miss...g-lucid-28415/

So that's:
3 fragments - 1,5 points
WILD - 6 points
Fly - 4 points
Basic summoning - 4 points (I did it twice, so do I add 8 points?)
Interacted with (summoned) DCs - 3 points (twice again, so not sure if 6 points?)

Total: 17,5 (if duplicates don't count) or 24,5 (if duplicates do count)

----------


## Duncan

BOOM! nice one Lucy. 
Im going to get lucid tonight for sure, I can feel it in my bones. Done some solid awareness training all day and have some time for meditation before bed. My goal is to summon a "ring of healing" from my pocket, wear it and then fly around for a bit

----------


## fOrceez

> Matte said for the WBTB, you have to at least get out of bed xP
> That's considered just a fragment. .5 points for you ^_^



Now if only I work on remembering these dreams.. LOL

----------


## MissLucy

I'm finding my dream recall doesn't diminish in number, just in details  :tongue2:

----------


## Wool

I had one fully rememberd lucid dream, wich will be 6p i think o:

Also put my tasks in the signature.

----------


## Taffy

I remembered 1 dream. I also tried DEILD, but it didn't work out too well...

Also, these are my 3 step tasks, which I'll put in my signature later:
1. Visit the Dream World Academy
2. Shapeshift
3. Meet a dragon

For everyone who recalls morethan one or two dreams a night, do you get up, write your dream and go back to bed or do you just recall all of them when you get up in the morning?

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

1 dream: 1 point
2 frags. (I remembered them fully but forgot over time <_<): 1 point
Tried WBTB: 1 point

I'll try WILD-ing in an afternoon nap, even if I woke up in the very noon. I haz to get more points  :tongue2:

----------


## MissLucy

> I remembered 1 dream. I also tried DEILD, but it didn't work out too well...
> 
> Also, these are my 3 step tasks, which I'll put in my signature later:
> 1. Visit the Dream World Academy
> 2. Shapeshift
> 3. Meet a dragon
> 
> For everyone who recalls morethan one or two dreams a night, do you get up, write your dream and go back to bed or do you just recall all of them when you get up in the morning?



I have my paper-dream-journal lying next to my pillow, so I don't actually *get up* as such, but I do write them down the moment I remember them, which is usually in the middle of the night. So DEILD is ruled out for me..

----------


## Taffy

> I have my paper-dream-journal lying next to my pillow, so I don't actually *get up* as such, but I do write them down the moment I remember them, which is usually in the middle of the night. So DEILD is ruled out for me..



Oh, ok.

----------


## Sydney

Well I remember there being 3 dreams, but only had the "strength" to remember 1.. so 1 point. Then I attempted a WBTB/WILD, in which I failed. BUT, because of my increased awareness, I could have totally DEILDed twice. But I didn't think about it. I fell asleep in my WILD. I woke up from which I thought was a "very vivid visualization" that I may have done during the attempt, but it WAS a dream. Then I fell asleep again, woke up 30 minutes later again, to remember another "very vivid visualization". Hmm.. maybe I'm coming onto something here?
Probably not  ::D: 

Sorry for the rambling but:
1 point for dream
1 point for WBTB
2 points please  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

09/01/2012: I had no time in the morning to write down my dreams.
But in the middle of the night i woke up and remembered that i was thinking about lucid dreaming and how we all could meet up together in a dream. It was strange because that was not like a normal dream, so don't count it.

0 points

----------


## MissLucy

It would be awesome if we could pull that off, though!

----------


## Oreo

Three dreams: 3 points
Two fragments: 1 point
Total: 4 points

I did four reality checks in one of my dreams and they didn't work.  :Sad:

----------


## MissLucy

Which ones did you do? Also; did you do them just like that, or did you really think "oh gosh I could be dreamin!" ?

----------


## Oreo

> Which ones did you do? Also; did you do them just like that, or did you really think "oh gosh I could be dreamin!" ?



Well I did 2 hand checks and 2 nose checks. I saw the sky and it looked odd for the time of day. So I thought, "this seems a lot like a dream" and did a nose check. I couldn't breathe through and then I thought, "Why isn't it working if this is a dream?" So I did another nose check and looked at my hands twice. In the end I decided that I was awake after all. 

The nose reality check used to work every time, but lately I've had to do it two times in a row. So do I need to do it three times now?  ::?:

----------


## MissLucy

Hmm.. I tend to do a combo of 3 RCs, in random order. Nose-check, hand-check and finger-through-palm. The only one that's ever worked for me though, is the hand-check. Though I never really need them, when I'm dreaming, I *know* I'm dreaming. Mostly because I WILD, and thus wake up inside the dream in my own room. My dream-room is usually either really bright or really pitch black, whereas it *should* be dimly lit by street lights. So either one of these extremes tips me off.

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams for me last night =[.*

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me again, *Points Updated!* Very good job fOrceez, your motivation has returned with full force, lend me some will ya  :wink2:  Also congrats MissLucy for the nice lucid!

----------


## Wool

Took a nap erlier, had a dream i fully remeberd . 1 point for the dark green ones!

----------


## Duncan

two dreams and a fragment for me, got to go to work now but will update journal asap

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream and 1 wbtb attempt, 2 points again!  :smiley:  (I'll write them up later, bit busy at the minute)

----------


## FelicityPotter

I had a fragment, plus a full dream, plus another full dream which happened to be a lucid. I almost flew, but I guess that was just me going into the air and landing again ^¬^ so that is a grand total of... 7.5 points! Woohooo  ::D:

----------


## Linkster17

One fragment >.> :/

----------


## MysticalSophie

1 fragment as well. D:
Tonight I have to go to bed earlier and to focus more on being lucid. That helps me to recall more dreams.

----------


## Taffy

Tried to WILD but I couldn't even get to SP. I think I saw some imagery but I didn't feel anything.

----------


## fOrceez

Three dream fragments for me.. 
25.5 + 1.5 = 27

Team Green: 31.5 + 1.5 = 33

----------


## Taffy

Shouldn't our team score be 7.5 (Sarcastic's 6 + my 1.5)? Unless I read the rules wrong. >w<

----------


## MissLucy

10/01/2012
2 dreams remembered - 2 points

----------


## Sydney

Remembered one dream that was sort of a nightmare.. I'll record it later.  ::o: 
Also attempted a WBTB so... 2 points!  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

Four dreams: 4 points
Two fragments: 1 point
Total: 5 points

Dream characters are starting to shoot at me again.  ::shock::

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Had myself a single fragment. Know I had two dreams but I can't recall them now as I'm the biggest slacker alive and didn't write them down  ::D:  Sorry for the late update.

----------


## Kaenthem

> *Points Updated!* Had myself a single fragment. Know I had two dreams but I can't recall them now as I'm the biggest slacker alive and didn't write them down  Sorry for the late update.



 you are the biggest slacker alive,hmmmmm not sure about that, i myself woke up and rememberd a dream,i was like (i don't want to write right now,and i slept) ,woke up forgetting the first dream and remebering a new dream,same as i did the first time and slept althout it was 6:30 in the morning, i woke up at 7:45 and was like: what...what hapend (i look at my watch )oh my god i am late for school, hurry hurry , and forgot about the 3 dreams i had that night  :Sad:

----------


## Wool

Wow really vivid dreams last night

2 Dream - 2 points ( fully remeberd )
Got lucid 5 points.
Was flying- 4 Points

mein got D: 11 points..

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Oh well, I didn't have any luck. I actually remembered two dreams but then I forgot them. One point for me for a WBTB try. Oh, and sorry I'm late with these. Will they be counted in?

----------


## FelicityPotter

Is there points for not sleeping?  Sorry to let you down Sophie, I had a dry throat and although I was half asleep and hallucinating all night I couldn't sleep properly because my throat was dry :/

----------


## Taffy

I attempted a WBTB, so 1 point there, but I also had 1 dream plus a false awakening. Does that count as 2 dreams or just one? If it only counts as one then that's two points total for me.

----------


## MissLucy

> you are the biggest slacker alive,hmmmmm not sure about that, i myself woke up and rememberd a dream,i was like (i don't want to write right now,and i slept) ,woke up forgetting the first dream and remebering a new dream,same as i did the first time and slept althout it was 6:30 in the morning, i woke up at 7:45 and was like: what...what hapend (i look at my watch )oh my god i am late for school, hurry hurry , and forgot about the 3 dreams i had that night



This is so me too XD

----------


## djpatch999

No dreams, not even a fragment  :Sad:

----------


## LbV

4 Fragments
1 Full dream

3 points please  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

3 dreams and a WBTB for me = 4 points
27+4 = 31
Team Score = 33 + 11 (for dead) + 4 = 48

Nice work, Dead!

----------


## Linkster17

One fragment >.>

----------


## Duncan

one lucid DILD - realised the people I was with didnt fit the location. Also flew around but nothing too extreme!

So DILD + Lucid + flying = 2 + 5 + 4 = 11 points

Edit:
11 + 3.5 = 14.5

(your right forceez, sorry Matte!)

----------


## fOrceez

Guys, if you actually add up your points for Matte, i'm sure it'd help him a lot..

----------


## MissLucy

> Guys, if you actually add up your points for Matte, i'm sure it'd help him a lot..



I did that, but I got it wrong.. I have discalculi (it's like dyslexia but with numbers). I can translate fluently in 3 languages, but don't ask me to do maths ^^;;

Anyway,

Wednesday 11/01/2012
Remembered 2 dreams - 2 points.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Well, 3 dreams and a fragment for me, and they were some dreams! I guess REM rebound really did work  :smiley:  so that's 3.5 points for 11th Jan.

----------


## Wool

Took another nap, had a dream fragment. 0.5 points woop

----------


## LbV

Fragment: 0.5
Whole Dream: 1
Lucid: 5
Stabilise: 2
RC: 2
Interact with a DC: 3

Total of 13.5 points if I'm not mistaken.  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Had a large amount of dreams last night, most of them remembered, I'll write them up later.

Meanwhile here are the posts for the dreams on the 9th of January:
Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html
Dream Journal:
Dream for the 9/1/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Taffy

Being sick sucks. One dream and one point for me. I'll put it in my DJ on DV when I get home.

----------


## fOrceez

Pulling an all nighter.. setting myself up for REM rebound - +3 point
31+3 = 34
Team Score = 48 + .5 (for Dead) + 3 = 51.5

----------


## Matte87

Had myself a fragment again. *Points Updated!* I'm not sure if I miscalculated or if you did fOrceez, but you've got 1 more point than you say  :tongue2:

----------


## Oreo

Three dreams: 3 points
Two fragments: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Eat something: 4 points

13 points + 11 points = 24 total

Dream journal entry: (January 11, 2012) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

One frag. I remembered another one but forgot it.

----------


## Sydney

Nothing remembered. It's probably the overload of stress I suppose..
I'm trying harder tonight. Will try with all my power to go to bed early! :3

----------


## fOrceez

> Had myself a fragment again. *Points Updated!* I'm not sure if I miscalculated or if you did fOrceez, but you've got 1 more point than you say



Deal, i'll take that xD
35 + 2 dreams = 37 (slept 4 hours for REM rebound)
Team score 51.5 + 2 = 53.5

----------


## Duncan

two dreams, so two points = 16.5 total

----------


## MissLucy

Thursday 12/01/2012
3 dreams and 3 fragments - 4.5 points.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay a dream and a fragment! 1.5 points for team purple and I  :smiley:

----------


## LbV

Two fragments = 1 point

----------


## Duncan

here is my DJ entry from the lucid I had on the 11th - Chilly flight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Edit:
I'd like to choose a 3 step task.
1) basic summon
2) eat something
3) push my hand through a solid object (I am going to try make this hard on myself and see what happens when I  try to walk into a 2m wide concrete wall)

Bed time now, wish me luck!

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Frag and a WBTB try.

----------


## Matte87

2 fragments and 1 dream for me. Also a WBTB attempt that failed. So 3 points for me and Team Blue. *Points Updated!*

----------


## Oreo

Three dreams: 3 points
Three fragments: 1.5 point
Become lucid: 5 points
DILD: 2 points
Reality check: 2 points

13.5 + 24 = 37.5 total points

----------


## Duncan

No recall last night  :Sad:

----------


## FelicityPotter

One dream, in which I met my Guardian Angel again  :smiley:  she told me I was dreaming but I didn't get lucid  :tongue2:

----------


## lemonDrops

12/01/2012: 1 dream = 1 point
hmm i'm a bit late today

----------


## Taffy

1 slightly creepy dream and one point for me.

----------


## MysticalSophie

Oki, so here we go:

09/01/2012 - 2 Fragments
10/01/2012 - 2 Dreams 
11/01/2012 - 2 Dreams (Very vivid ones!)

----------


## Sydney

Nothing.  :Sad:

----------


## MissLucy

Friday 13/01/2012
3 dreams - 3 points

Tonight is Friday Night, which means I can get plenty of sleep, which means I'm going to WILD  :wink2:  competitors beware  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

6.5 points for the last few nights!  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal:
points for the last 3 days - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Taffy

> Friday 13/01/2012
> 3 dreams - 3 points
> 
> Tonight is Friday Night, which means I can get plenty of sleep, which means I'm going to WILD  competitors beware



Hope you have more luck with it than I have lately. xD
But I hope to sleep as much as possible today through Monday, so I'm bound to have a lucid soon.  :wink2: 

EDIT: 1 fragment, half a point.

----------


## Wool

2 fragments and 1 dream, =2 points

----------


## Matte87

I had myself a very productive night, did some mantras and ended up getting lucid but I couldn't stabilize properly, and it was pretty fuzzy. Did experience 10 seconds of lucidity or so. Will write up dreams later. Had 4 fragments and 2 dreams, + lucid in one. So total 9 points for me. *Points Updated!*

----------


## LbV

Just one dream for me - 1 point

----------


## fOrceez

Was too lazy to update yesterday.. but I'm back with some WILDs

*Spoiler* for _adding up_: 



WILD + fly + teleport + stabalise = 6 + 4 + 10 + 2 
Total of first WILD =26 
(But stabalise and teleport were two of my three step tasks, do i add +10 +15 again?)
WILD + teleport = 6 + 10 
Total of second WILD = 16



Total = 20 + 16 = 36 (first WILD only capped to 20 due to individual dream score limit) 
Total = 36 (and three step tasks +25) = 61
Individual total = 36 + 61 = 97
Team score = 56.5 + 36 = 92.5

Hopefully, i didn't add anything up wrong this time .__. * Edit: i reality checked somewhere in there too.. eh*

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> Was too lazy to update yesterday.. but I'm back with some WILDs
> 
> *Spoiler* for _adding up_: 
> 
> 
> 
> WILD + fly + teleport + stabalise = 6 + 4 + 10 + 2 
> Total of first WILD =26 
> (But stabalise and teleport were two of my three step tasks, do i add +10 +15 again?)
> ...

----------


## Linkster17

One fragment today and one yesterday >.>

----------


## Duncan

Two dreams and a WBTB attempt = 3 points = 19.5 points total

----------


## MissLucy

Saturday 14/01/2012
4 dreams and 1 fragment, 1 WBTB attempt - 5.5 points for me and Team Pink!

----------


## Wool

I had a lucid dream! = 5 points

AND! A dreamguide encounter, my first task complete! = 10 points.

15 points! wooh

----------


## Taffy

Bingo, got a lucid last night.
Trip to the Dream World Academy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

-become lucid: 5 points
-do a RC: 2 points
-fly: 4 points
-basic summoning: 4 points
-interact with DC: 3x4 = 12 points

Points cap at 20 for this dream.

Plus my first 3-step task, visiting the dream world academy, +5 (does that count towards the point cap?)

And remembered 3 dreams as well as one WBTB attempt, 4 points total for those.

20 + 4 = 24 points, but if the 3 step tasks don't count towards the point cap then it's 29.

----------


## Matte87

Ah sorry Anthony, but the Three Step Tasks can only be Dream Control tasks that are included in the list on page 1. You also don't get points for interacting with a DC 3 times, I think I awarded points before to someone who summoned more than once, but from now on you can only be awarded points once per task per dream. Although congratz on the nice lucid! I've always wanted to visit the DWA  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

> Ah sorry Anthony, but the Three Step Tasks can only be Dream Control tasks that are included in the list on page 1. You also don't get points for interacting with a DC 3 times, I think I awarded points before to someone who summoned more than once, but from now on you can only be awarded points once per task per dream. Although congratz on the nice lucid! I've always wanted to visit the DWA



So that's 18 for control then and 4 for recall and the WBTB?

I'll revise my 3 step tasks:
1. Telekinesis
2. Shapeshifting (transformation)
3. Teleportation

Going to the DWA was still neat, even if I didn't get that far into it. I want to try again sometime, hopefully it won't be a pain to get in like this time was. D:

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!*  Had myself 2 dreams, 3 fragments which included a lucid. Stabilized it. So 3.5 for the dreams + 5 lucid + 2 for stabilization. So 10.5 for me and Team Blue Anyone who feels like toppling Team Green? Way to go fOrceez and Dead!

----------


## Wool

Had one fully remeberd dream. One point  ::D:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Two dreams and one fragment, and I had the same the night before. My mum gave birth to a cake and said, made with love :/ but yeah, 2.5 points for last night and can I also have the points from yesterday, please?

----------


## Sydney

Nothing again. Come on recall, you can do it..

----------


## MissLucy

Sunday 15/01/2012
Nothing. I had a good solid night's sleep, and if that sacrifices some dreams, then so be it. I have no regret.

----------


## Matte87

3 fragments for me. *Points Updated!*

----------


## LbV

Two Fragments - 1 point
One Dream - 1 point
Became lucid - 5 points
RC - 2 points

Total - 9 points
If you'd like to read what happened in my latest lucid, it's in my DJ here: Intense luciditiy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It's not very long and I'd like to hear some thoughts on it, so if you've got 2 minutes, go give it a read!  ::D:

----------


## Oreo

I had a very great lucid dream last night. I learned how to transform into a dragon and use the elements.  :smiley: 
Dragon Morph (January 15, 2012) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Become lucid: 5 points
Total transformation: 10 points
Fly: 4 points
Element manipulation: 8 points

20 + 37.5 = 57.5 total points

----------


## MissLucy

1 dream and 3 fragments - 2.5 points. No lucids this weekend  :Sad:

----------


## LbV

Two more fragments last night - 1 point

----------


## fOrceez

Disregard this post- i ended up going to sleep.

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams; 2 points

----------


## Ryartran

SUPER SORRY I WAS SUPER BUSY DOING THINGS, AND I HAD TO GO TO A FUNERAL.  :Oh noes:  :Oh noes:  I'm super sorry.  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

Had myself one dream last night, so 1 point for me and Team Blue. I exclude you forever from the competition nor kick you out of this one Ryatran, but you won't be allowed into the next. I'm sorry about the funeral  :Sad:  *Points Updated!*

----------


## fOrceez

REM Rebound = 3 points
101 +3 = 104
113.5+3 = 116.5

----------


## djpatch999

I'll edit this later with the links when I've written them up, only 2 points for the past few nights  :Sad:  2 full dreams

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

These past days... nothing... Just nothing.

----------


## Taffy

> I had a very great lucid dream last night. I learned how to transform into a dragon and use the elements. 
> Dragon Morph (January 15, 2012) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Become lucid: 5 points
> Total transformation: 10 points
> Fly: 4 points
> Element manipulation: 8 points
> 
> 20 + 37.5 = 57.5 total points



That was the coolest dream I've ever read. Shapeshifting is my second 3 step task, and I was planning on transforming into a dragon. Of all of the morphs I've done, I've never done anything fantasy-like, just realistic things like birds and mammals. I really want to try it now.  :Oh noes:

----------


## MissLucy

1 really dumb missed opportunity for a lucid dream, and 1 fragment. 1.5 points. I feel like I'm letting Team Pink down  :Sad:

----------


## Duncan

No recall last night, the night before I had 1 dream, so 1 point more for me! = 20.5
Have been kind of unwell so slack at updating this DJ, Il get round to it!

----------


## LbV

> 1 really dumb missed opportunity for a lucid dream, and 1 fragment. 1.5 points. I feel like I'm letting Team Pink down



You realise we're currently second right? And that you have over half our points? Sure are letting us down...  :tongue2: 

I only managed 2 fragments, I remember waking up after a long dream but fell asleep straight way and forgot it all. Derp.

So just 1 point for me please.

----------


## Sydney

1 point, remembered 2 fragments. :/

----------


## FelicityPotter

Three dreams last night  ::D:

----------


## Wool

Three fully remebered dreams. Three points

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Didn't have a single dream or fragment.

----------


## djpatch999

This is for the post I said I'd edit later, on another note; 2 more points please since I remembered 2 more  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal:
Dreams since the 14th - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams and 2 points.

----------


## Oreo

I had two lucid dreams last night. In the first one I morphed into a dragon again. In the second one I used my earth element again.

Four dreams: 4 points
One fragment: 0.5 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Transformation: 10 points
Element manipulation: 8 points

27.5 points + 57.5 = 85 points

I'll try to update my dream journal tomarrow when I have time.

----------


## MissLucy

Wednesday 18/01/2012
2 dreams, 1 failed WBTB attempt. 3 points.

----------


## Sydney

No dreams, not even a WBTB attempt.  :Sad:  Heard my alarm, thought I'd lay in bed for a few seconds, instead I layed in the bed for a few hours.

Edit: Remembered a fragment! Somehow I set something on fire, it was pretty dark so I couldn't see. It was a little fire. I tried to put it out by covering it with something. (I don't remember what it was though)

----------


## Wool

One lucid and one succesfull reality check! Also I was flying

11 points

----------


## Taffy

1 dream

----------


## Linkster17

2 fragments  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

> I'll try to update my dream journal tomarrow when I have time.



 Here's the link for that night if you need it. Smashing Desks, Club Ambush (January 17, 2012) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

As for last night 0 dreams.  :Sad:

----------


## Duncan

one lucid, stablization and flight = 11 more points

----------


## LbV

Two fragments and a full dream last night. Swear my recall has gotten worse these past few days..

2 points please  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

1 dream and 1 failed WBTB attempt  :smiley:  2 points  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

1 more dream, one point.

----------


## djpatch999

Recall hit rock bottom  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Had myself 1 fragment. I'm moving tomorrow so I might not have time or be able to update the competition, but I will do it as soon as I can! Hopefully tomorrow night or Saturday night. 

*There will be no chat this week. And the competition ends on Sunday at 20.00.*

----------


## MissLucy

Thursday 19/01/2012
2 dreams. One of them was awesome though, involved Sam and Dean Winchester from the show "Supernatural". I think I was Dean and kicked Sam out of the doorway XD

----------


## Oreo

Three dreams: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Reality check: 2 points
Stabilize: 2 points
Fly: 4 points

16 + 85 = 101 points.

----------


## MissLucy

Friday 20/12/2012
1 normal dream (1pt)
1 WILD (sort of, I go into SP naturally..) (6pt)
- push your hand through a solid object (swung my entire body through a window, it did not shatter) (4 pt)
- Did a RC (2pt) (actually I did a total of 3 RCs throughout the dream.. do I add 2 points or 6?)
- Fly (high altitude) (10 pt)
- Interacted with a DC (3 pt)

Total of: 24 (or 28 if multiple RCs count individually)

Link to DJ: Lucid, finally! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wool

7 dream fragments... 3.5 points

----------


## djpatch999

2 Full dreams, 2 points. I'll put the links in later!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

Just a WBTB attempt  :smiley:  1 point please.

----------


## fOrceez

normal DILD, become lucid= 5 points + 2  =7
104+7=101
130.5 + Dead's 3.5 + 7 = 141

----------


## Oreo

> *104+7=101*



I think you're doing it wrong... ::?:

----------


## fOrceez

> I think you're doing it wrong...



ROFL. Thanks for the pickup.
111 * 
Green team =141

----------


## LbV

2 Dreams and a fragment: 2.5 points

----------


## Wool

4 dream fragments.. 2 points.

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams. I hope I have another lucid tonight. >_<

----------


## Sydney

Yess! Finally got lucid. It was a pretty blurry dream though, but I did have a good amount of control.
Well here goes...
Successful WBTB attempt - 3 points
Got lucid - 5 points
Remember whole dream - 1 point
Push your hand through a solid object (it was definetly my whole hand, but do I have to feel something on the other side [air?] for it to count?) - 4 points
Now for my 3 step tasks! (completed all of them in one dream!)
1. Successfully RC - 2 points (7 points)
2. Successfully stabilize - 2 points (12 points)
3. Fly - 4 points (19 points)
*Total = 53 points*
When you count up the points for the 3 step tasks towards the dream, do they have to cap too?
Well if it is the cap, then 20 points.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

> 2 Full dreams, 2 points. I'll put the links in later!



ok so there's those two points plus a wbtb attempt the following night. So 3 points all together!  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal:
More dreams... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MissLucy

1 dream - 1pt

----------


## Wool

2 dream fragments.. 1 point.. damn these fragments.. Fever ain't something good x_x

----------


## MissLucy

2 dreams, 2 pts. One of them was epic though, I was with Sherlock Holmes (Robert Downey Jr) and solving a mystery with him and Watson (Jude Law) and Irene Adler (still alive in my dream, lol)

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

I had a dream.... finally.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Since I last posted, I had about 3 dreams and 3 fragments  :smiley: ) very sorry for not posting  :Sad:

----------


## lemonDrops

Hi matte, I want to say that i won't attend the next competition. I'm now at work and i need some time getting used to the new circumstances.
Of course, i will check this forum from time to time.

Thanks for your dedication to this class matte!

----------


## LbV

Only managed 1 fragment on the last night of the comp, damn.

0.5 points.

----------


## djpatch999

3 full dreams, 3 points. I'll write them up later. I did become lucid but it was only for something like half a second so it's down to you Matte if you want to count it or not.  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...2-01-12-29010/

----------


## Matte87

Hey guys! It's been a crazy weekend. Had myself three lucid dreams total! All on the same night aswell. Stabilized the dream and did some walking mostly. Completed one of my Three Step Tasks. So that's 25 points total for me and 20 the team. *Points Updated!* 

*We have a winner!* fOrceez won the individual count, and Team Green won once again. *Congratulations!* The competition is on hold for a while now.

----------


## djpatch999

Well done fOrceez and the green team! *Shakes hands* Hope the competition comes back soon, it was so much fun. Thanks Matte87 for giving me the boost I needed!  :smiley:

----------


## Oreo

Congratulations Dead and F0rceeze!  ::banana::

----------


## Wool

WOOH WE WON <3  ::D:  and nice going Forceeze! and all you others  ::D: !

----------


## MysticalSophie

Oh, it's just too bad it's already over. D: But congratulations to the winners and to everyone as well!  :wink2: 
Althought at some point of the competition I forgot to post my progresses, I still recorded on my dream journal so it was worthy  :wink2:  

It was a lot of fun to do it and hopefully next time I'll do better.

----------


## Sydney

Congratz guys.  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

It was fun competing against you guys. Very motivating, too. I look forward tithe next competition, and congrats to the winners.  ::D:

----------


## SarcasticIndeed

Congratz, winners  :smiley:

----------


## fOrceez

It was fun competing against you guys too ^_^

----------


## LbV

Well done f0rceez and Dead! And thanks for organising it Matte, looking forward to the next one.

----------


## Taffy

The competition ends, and so does my recall! *sigh*  :Oh noes:

----------


## Sydney

Same here! D:

----------


## djpatch999

Same as well strangely enough  :Oh noes:

----------


## LbV

Are you guys serious? Because I haven't remembered even the smallest fragment in two days...

Conspiracy!

----------


## Kaenthem

i'am not in the competition,but i didn't remeber a thing me neither. ::shock::

----------


## lemonDrops

my recall is as bad as always  :;-):  two fragments today

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 22/01/2012


*fOrceez:* 111
*Oreoboy1996:* 101
*MissLucy:* 75.5
*Matte87:* 58.5
*Sydney:* 58.5
*Dead:* 58
*LbV:* 34.5
*Anthonyyy0 :* 33.5
*Duncan:* 31.5
*FelicityPotter:* 26.5
*djpatch999:* 25.5
*lemonDrops:* 10
*SarcrasticIndeed :* 10
*MysticalSophie:* 7
*Linkster17:* 5
*Nito89:* 2
*Ryartran:* 0
*Rynkrt3:* 0



*Team Scores*  Updated 22/01/2012


*Team Green:* 144
*Team Pink:* 112
*Team Jungle:* 101
*Team Blue:* 85
*Team Ocean:* 43.5
*Team Gray:* 36.5
*Team Red:* 35.5
*Team Purple:* 31.5
*Team Orange:* 2


*Last winner was fOrceez! Congratulations! 300 Community Hall points for you. Donated back to me for the sake of the competition.

And Team Green won among the teams. Congratulations to Dead and fOrceez! 200 points awarded each!*

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count.

You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

*Basic/standard tasks*

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*DEILD: 2 points*

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Partial or full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, each award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 points and the third +15 points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

Three Step Tasks won't count towards Team Task points. That is if you and your team mate achieves the same task, you won't get +10 points for achieveing the same task. 

*Team Tasks*

*Team Tasks works like this: 20 points maximum only applies to the individual count score and basic/advanced tasks. Points awarded from Team Tasks are added to the Team Score and doesn't have a limit. If I get 20 points for one dream in which I had a fight, I will be awarded 20 points and my team will get 20 points aswell as 25 more (10 for meeting up, 15 for fight). These tasks will be only be awarded points once and only Dream Control tasks count.*

*Achieved same task: 5 points*

*Find something you planned out before: 5 points*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points*

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 22/02/2012


*Upper League*

*OwO:* 184.5
*Oreoboy1996:* 190
*weakamon:* 104
*areyoume:* 59

*Lower League*

*Matte87:* 60
*sylarcookie:* 51.5
*Avalanche:* 43.5
*sioul:* 38
*Ocean:* 31
*Sydney:* 28
*djpatch999:* 25.5
*Anthonyyy0:* 22
*lilmacky8abug:* 20
*Rudedudeowns:* 17.5
*WuChi:* 17
*Dark_Merlin:* 16
*LbV:* 11
*Purebred:* 8.5
*Trinacu:* 4.5
*lemonDrops:* 2.5


*Team Scores*  Updated 22/02/2012


*Team Ocean:* 264
*Team Jungle:* 203.5

*Team Orange:* 88.5
*Team Gray:* 86.5
*Team Pink:* 78.5
*Team Blue:* 76
*Team Green:* 49




*Last winner was fOrceez! Congratulations! 300 Community Hall points for you. Donated back to me for the sake of the competition.

And Team Green won among the teams. Congratulations to Dead and fOrceez! 200 points awarded each!*

----------


## OctoberWind

Good luck everyone!
 ::dancingcow::

----------


## Kaenthem

*well,the compitition has started,i should get serious now,so,here are my three tasks
1-fly
2-super strength
3-Element Manipulation

am gonna try a WBTB tonight,wish me luck*

----------


## Sydney

Yes! It's started, good luck everyone!  :smiley: 
Oh and Matte, would my DEILD that I had Saturday morning count?

----------


## OctoberWind

> Oh and Matte, would my DEILD that I had Saturday morning count?



I'm not matte, but previous nights don't count. Only current

----------


## Ocean

Wish good luck to a rival,,..No way.
Here is my three task.
1. Fly
2. Interact with a dc.
3. Push through a solid object.

Well if I see from a non competitive perspective, good luck! Hope we all reach or even exceed our goals. Lets go lucid people!

----------


## Rudedudeowns

My 3 step tasks
1)Fly
2)Eat something
3)Advanced flying

Good luck everyone 
Go team gray!

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Ready to begin! Since I'm not that good ill keep my tasks on the simple side- posted in my sig along with my DJ link. Good luck! Go team orange  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

My 3 step tasks:
Telekinesis
Advanced summoning
Interact with a Dream character
(hey, for the advanced summoning I  was planning on opening up a portal, which I can either walk through or pull things out of. If I pull something out of it it is obviously a summon, but if I walk through is it a teleport since I did teleport, or still a summon since I did it by using a summonable object)

----------


## LbV

Really sorry I missed the chat Matte, it just happened to fall right when I went to eat dinner haha. Was there anything new I need to know?

My 3 step tasks will be:

Successfully stabilize
Fly
Visit a Rainforest

I'll update my sig with them soon. Good luck everyone!

----------


## Sydney

My 3 Step Tasks are in my sig as well as my workbook.  :smiley: 
Good luck!

----------


## Oreo

Really happy that you found a way for some of us to be in the competition Matte!  ::D: 

My three step task:
1. Element manipulation (mostly aiming for learning wind or using fire again)
2. Advanced summoning
3. Teleport (I plan to teleport somewhere by portal without being murdered by it)

Good luck everyone. Now go get lucid!

----------


## Kaenthem

1 dream last night :tongue2: ,just one point for me,i had this very bad insomia,me!!!! the one that can sleep hearing Loud sownds and bright light had an insomia,bad....insomia...bad you gaved me bad recal,go to your roum and never come back.

i'am talking with myself again right,sorry.

----------


## OctoberWind

2 dream fragments, 1 full memory, I'm writing this on my wbtb, I'll post if it was successful or not in the morning. Haven't been lucid yet, hopefully my next post will say otherwise.
*2 points for OwO* (I'm waiting to see if wbtb is successful or not)
 ::dancingcow::

----------


## djpatch999

1.5 points for me, I also put my step tasks in my signature  :smiley: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal entry:
DJ's workbook- Points for the 13th - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ocean

I remembered 1 whole dream and 1 dream fragment. 
So 1,5 points to Ocean. Hoping next dream will be lucid, want to test my flying skills.

----------


## OctoberWind

HaHa!
 ::dancingcow:: 
I did a successful WILD with my wbtb and became lucid in a dream. (I got SP during my WILD and I heard a little music box playing)
So, since I remember the whole thing~ that's *ten points?* Wbtb, WILD, memorable.
  Had a second lucid later on (DILD), so *five points* for getting lucid, *four points* for basic flying, and *three points* for interacting with DCs (I'll transfer my dream from my home journal to dv later today)
 So all in all, *19 points for OwO, plus the 2 from earlier, for a total of 21 points*

 ::dancingcow::

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember whole dream: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total: *2 Points*

My 3-Step Task
Basic Summon
Advanced summoning
Element Manipulation

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Woo! The time zone means this thread was started before I woke up  :wink2: 

Two whole dreams = two points for me

I did use telekenesis extensively in one of those dreams (aliens were training me!) but it wasn't lucid, so no points - right?

*Dark_Merlin: 2*

----------


## Sydney

Yea no points for that  :Sad: 
Wow congrats OwO on getting a lucid so quickly in the competition!  ::D: 

Well 2 points for me because I remembered my whole dream and attempted a WBTB.

----------


## LbV

Didn't sleep too well last night and didn't give a MILD my full focus. Luckily I managed to remember 2 whole dreams and 2 fragments.

 So that's 3 points for me please.

----------


## Avalanche

Remembered 4 whole dreams and a fragment last night, dryspell broken it seems, so that's 4.5 points for team Blue I think.

1. Interact with a DC
2. Fly
3. ???

----------


## Taffy

> Really sorry I missed the chat Matte, it just happened to fall right when I went to eat dinner haha. Was there anything new I need to know?
> 
> My 3 step tasks will be:
> 
> Successfully stabilize
> Fly
> Visit a Rainforest
> 
> I'll update my sig with them soon. Good luck everyone!



The 3 step tasks have to be ones on the list. I didn't know that last time so it didn't count when I did one. Just a heads up, you may want to change it accordingly.

My 3 step tasks:
1. Partial or full transformation
2. Basic Summon
3. Super Strength

And one fragment, so half a point for me and team red.

----------


## Matte87

Got myself 2 dreams, so 2 points for *Team Blue.* *Points Updated!* The time zones can mess it up a little bit, but there's not much I can do really. There's already loads to keep track of, if it's a close call and someone gets upset because someone else got a chance to have one more night's full of dreams then you can have one more aswell.

Way to go *OwO!* To the rest of you, this is a competition mainly against *yourselves* and don't be discouraged just because someone's racing ahead. The points aren't the main purpose here, it's self improvement.

I changed the *WILD and DEILD* rules a bit, they now give +5 points for it being a lucid, then a few extra points if the lucid was achieved via DEILD or WILD.

*LbV:* Those tasks are legit. The last one "visit a rainforest" counts as teleportation. If you can get there by that means that is.

*djpatch999:* You can only have Three Step Tasks that are Dream Control. So the last one has to be changed.

*Avalanche:* If you intend to get points from them you have to write them down before you achieve them obviously. It's an easy way to obtain 30 extra individual points, so it's worth it  :smiley: 

I like the effort guys, keep it up and keep on dreaming!

----------


## lemonDrops

1 fragment - 0.5 points for me and team PINK!

----------


## Rudedudeowns

So i recalled one whole dream and attempted wbtb so thats *2 points*

----------


## siuol

I remembered 3 dreams and maybe a fragment or two, but to be safe I'm not counting the fragments. I had a wbtb to let my cat outside, but I ended up non-lucid, so that is 1 point. 4 pts total.

 (btw would you consider different dreams different by which REM cycle it is in, or if it follows the general theme/storyline of the dream? Because at first I thought I had about 6 different dreams, but after writing them down I remembered where the storyline transitioned into something new, and came up with 3 different REM periods)

----------


## WuChi

So I had some kind off  a movie what I remember just a fragment well nice fragment Movie about some about 45y a Monster Hunter. No LD any way 0.5p I say or no ? ... is it all or write some more details

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Had one full dream and one dream fragment last night, that gives me 1.5 points  :smiley: 

Edit:
Ps
Sorry about the late post, I wasn't able to get it done this morning because I woke up a little later. I'll try to get them down right away next time so my points can be added with the others  ::D:

----------


## Oreo

Had a lucid dream last night, but the first half is missing from my memory.
Fragment: 0.5 points
Lucid: 5 points
Partial transformation: 10 points
Fly: 4 points
That's 19.5 points but the cap is 10. So a total of 10 points!  ::D: 

I'll write the dream down in my journal later.

----------


## BobbyLance

Yes! I was able to farm lots of points last night. After being trap inside a dry spell for like, a month, i am starting to get back on track again thanks to this competition  ::D: 

Remember whole dream: 1 point
WBTB: 3 points for succeeding in getting lucid
Become lucid: 5 points
WILD: 3 points
Successfully RC: 2 points
Interact with a DC: 3 points
Basic Summon: 4 points + 5 points(3-step check list)
Total Points for Today: 26-6=*20*(Due to Maximum Points per dream)

Overall Competition Points: 2+20= *22*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[  ]Advanced summoning
[  ]Element Manipulation

----------


## Kaenthem

3 dreams,and a failed WBTB,(i can't even get out of bed to wash my face  :Picard face palm:  )  that's 4 points for me

----------


## WuChi

nothing last night

----------


## OctoberWind

n__n
1 full non-lucid
1 full lucid caused by successful RC, interaction with DC, other things that I won't log because they won't count.
Currently awake for wbtb so 1 point
*12 points for OwO*

----------


## djpatch999

> *djpatch999:* You can only have Three Step Tasks that are Dream Control. So the last one has to be changed.



Ahh course sorry, Ima change it straight away xD

----------


## djpatch999

Only 1.5 points for fragments last night. I think I set myself up for REM rebound accidentally, but I'm not so sure. It's down to Matte  :tongue2:  If so then it'd be 4.5 points. Details are in the workbook and DJ  :smiley:  

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal
DJ's workbook- Points for the 14th - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Kaenthem

this is so a battle for the second place,we all know who will be the first( unless e dies or somthing ........................... time to hunt  :vampire:  .................kiding)

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Remembered:

- 2 full dreams
- 1 dream fragment

2.5 points for me  :smiley: 

I'll post them in my DJ later!

----------


## Sydney

Nothing.  :Sad:

----------


## OctoberWind

Successful wbtb/ WILD so 6 points - the 1 I counted earlier, so 5 points, plus getting lucid so that's 10 points.

Later on I got another DILD, Lucid- Full Transformation into a wolf, 15 points, 10 cap.

Woke up from the dream then returned to it same exact plot, does that count as one or two dreams?

For now I'll just say one dream, so *32 points in all to OwO*

----------


## LbV

Only remembered two fragments from last night which is annoying. I usually remember at least one full dream. But in one of the fragments I was designing a building for a bunch of kids acting like adults, it was like being in Bugsy Malone. And as we all know, Bugsy Malone is awesome.

1 point please.

----------


## Avalanche

5 dreams and a fragment that was a freakin' nightmare... about Whitney Housten's Ghost coming after me...

Still counts, that's 10 points total for me.

----------


## Oreo

I forgot to use a technique last night and only remembered 3 fragments.  :Sad: 

3 fragments: 1.5 points
Total score: 11.5

----------


## Ocean

Nothing... Waked up totally blank,,,

----------


## djpatch999

I would say that OwO might need a lower handicap but since OwO is currently holding up the entire team then maybe not  :tongue2:

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Dream fragment and attempted wbtb thats* 1.5 points*

----------


## Matte87

4 dreams and 1 fragment for me, so 4.5 points for *Team Blue.* *Points Updated!*

*OwO:* You've had me a bit worried over this competition for a few days now. At first I didn't intend to let people who were too good at lucid dreaming join, but then the handicap idea came along. However, 10 points per *dream* I just realised is way too much. You will have a special handicap from now on, that only allows you to get 10 points per *day*. I'm sorry but I can't see any other way other than not letting you participate for real or adding this super handicap.

*djpatch999:* You're on my team but I can't award those REM rebound points, it has to be something you set yourself voluntarily up for. That doesn't include getting drunk or getting too little sleep by accident. Sorry!

*sioul:* That is up to you really. If you think it is a continuation on your previous dream, then I'd count it as one dream. I often just type: "The dream skips" if that is the case.

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Avalanche

You... updated the scores? They are still the same.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

you missed my 1.5 points from today

----------


## lilmacky8abug

How come I disappeared on the score board? O.o

----------


## Taffy

Wow! I managed to get lucid really early on in the competition. Didn't really do much in it, though. Here's the entry:
Lucidity in gym class - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

This doesn't count for transformation, though, since I myself didn't transform.

Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully RC: 2 points
Interact with a DC: 3 points

Plus misc. dreaming stuff:
recalled 2 dreams: 2 points
WBTB attempt: 1 point

Total: 13 points for me and team red.

----------


## Trinacu

Sorry for not updating  :/
sunday evening I didn't go to bed, went at ~4 am (mon) so I guess that's REM rebound ... was studying, but I guess that still counts   :tongue2: 
this night I remembered a fragment and tried WBTB with no success    :Sad: 
I think that's 3 (REM) + 0,5 (frag) + 1 unsuccessful WBTB = 4,5 pts
yay for me!   :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Fixed and fixed, sorry about that, got a slight fever.

----------


## Avalanche

That's no excuse. >: (

----------


## lemonDrops

1 dream - 1 point

----------


## siuol

Remembered 2 dreams, too tired for my wbtb, so only 2 more pts for me.

----------


## sylarcookie

This is for two separate days. On night one I remembered four dreams, and that's the same for this morning as well. I've have a 'four in a morning' streak going for weeks, haha! No lucidity yet, but judging by my record I'm about due. Also one point for each night for trying to WILD, please.

My three step tasks will be: 1. Interact with a DC
2. Eat something
3. Advanced flying

----------


## Dark_Merlin

In the past two days I've remembered 
4 fragments - 2pts
3 full dreams - 3pts

  =+5pts for green!

EDIT: D'oh! Forgot a WBTB for each day, +2

*  =+7pts for green!*

----------


## Kaenthem

2 dreams and a failed WBTB,i don't get it,this tech alwayes worked for me  ::?:

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember fragment: 0.5 point
Total Points for Today=*0.5*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5= *22.5*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## djpatch999

LUCID!!!!! xD

Ok this one's not going in my workbook or DJ because it's so short but here it is:

I was in my kitchen stood next to my fridge and I decided to do an RC, I found that I could breathe. Instead of immediately coming to the conclusion that I was lucid it took a while for the penny to drop as I tried to think of an explanation as to why I could breath through a nose plug. When I did realise I don't know whether it was the huge rush of excitement that brought me out of the dream or whether I lost lucidity  :Sad:  Either way I'm proud with what I've managed  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

Adding up time:
Lucid =========== 5 Points
Successfully RC  ==== 2 Points
Fragment ======== 0.5 Points

...and this was after a WBTB attempt so 1 Point there as well

TOTAL - 8.5 Points ...I think, Oh well if there's something wrong then edit the points how you see fit  ::lol::

----------


## Ocean

Congratulations djpatch999! 

For me: 
- Remembered 2 whole dreams: 2 pts
- Remembered 1 fragment : 0,5 pts
- Failed wbtb  :Sad:    1 point  pts
Todays score =  3,5 pts.
Despite my failed wbtb, it seems my dream journaling is paying off now, with better dr anyways.

----------


## djpatch999

Thankyou Ocean! It means I can finally have lucids at will!!!  :tongue2: 

....remember, it's not a failure. It's a step forward and a learning process  :tongue2:   :smiley:

----------


## lilmacky8abug

I can remember two fragments. 1 point for me  ::D:

----------


## LbV

3 full dreams - 3 points
1 Fragment - 0.5 points

3.5 points for me please.

----------


## Avalanche

2 dreams and a fragment for me, could hardly sleep at all last night. I actually noted down 4 dreams and a fragment but I couldn't remember them at all.

That's +2.5 pts so 12.5 total for me.

----------


## Taffy

Ok, I had 1 dream, so 1 one point. 
I tried to do my first 3 step task, but it was in a non-lucid.

----------


## WuChi

so Had one LD(1) i remember all of it(5) anyway i think so make a RC(2) been some kinda Power Ranger and I summon my robot (kinda big mammoth) from graund  don'k now is it Advanced summoning but if it is (10)

so in the end = 18p

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 fragment for me, so 1.5 points for *Team Blue.* *Points Updated!*

*Sylarcookie:* You don't get points for trying to WILD, only succeeding, sorry.

----------


## siuol

Remembered 3 dreams and 1 fragment, and did a failed WBTB, so 4.5 pts

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Remembered one fragment, one dream and did wbtb so thats a total of 2.5 points

----------


## Oreo

Dream: 1 point

It doesn't help me at all when I fall asleep the second I hit the pillow.  ::lol::

----------


## Taffy

> Dream: 1 point
> 
> It doesn't help me at all when I fall asleep the second I hit the pillow.



Would you be willing to trade that for my occasional insomnia?  :wink2:

----------


## sylarcookie

Three dreams, three points. Also a WBTB attempt, so four points please!

----------


## Oreo

> Would you be willing to trade that for my occasional insomnia?



Maybe not, but it would be nice to remember going to sleep and waking up in the middle of the night.  ::?:

----------


## Rudedudeowns

> *Remember fragment: 0.5 point
> Total Points for Today=0.5
> 
> Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5= 22.5*



Excellent everything is going according to plan.....
i will strike at any time and take you to the ground....

----------


## OctoberWind

Got lucid last night.
Advanced flying done. 
n__n

*Spoiler* for _Epic Flying Dream_: 



I was in the shower and I was washing my hair like normal. Except when I would rinse the shampoo out, my hair would keep getting longer. That's when I noticed that I was dreaming. I step out of the shower and looked at myself in the mirror as a reality check. I had purple cat eyes and water-blue/white hair. I turned to look at my back and found small little pixie wings. I jumped head first into the mirror and found myself suddenly at the top of a _really_ tall ferris wheel, I jumped off and started a free-fall. I picked myself up and went straight up to the sky, I broke through the atmosphere and found myself up in space, surrounded by a bubble of air. I then lost my wings and started using the bubble as a hamster wheel-ball-thingy *the end!* n__n




So 10 points for OwO and team purple
 ::dancingcow::

----------


## Kaenthem

2 lucid dreams  :SleepMeditate2:  last night,have to go to school,i'll post them later  ::D:

----------


## Ocean

Seems like last night was a good Lucid night! Also I became Lucid!  ::D: 
Succesfully wbtb: 3 pts
Became Lucid: 5 pts
Remember whole dream: 1 pts
Fly: 4 pts + 5 pts because it was on my three step tasks list. 
Total of today = 18 pts  :Shades wink: 

You could read my LD in the spoiler. But one of the coolest things happen!
After my slow speed fly tour a voice said: You will master this one day. Then i woke up.

(But i havent learned to master spoilers yet, so for some reason my ld got double posted in the spoiler) 


*Spoiler* for _Lucid Dream_: 



I was outside and it was gunfire shooting between the cops and the criminals. I see one of the criminals is standing behind a minimum carriage. I said to the police, that criminal will not give up easely. That criminal press a button to the door behind him, and enter what seems like a devasted garage, (I have some 3rsperson perspective) The police follow after through the door. Now also am I inside the garage, thinking that the police will get punshed down any second (Police seems lost). Then we hear a man screaming He is gonna blow the garage, it´s gonna explode! The police then jump through a window, (Third floor). I hesitates, get scared from the hight, but then i said for my self, I have to do it. So i jump through the window. Then I got much more awaree I think it´was because my fear, so my mind focus even more on the dream to try to defend my self from getting smash down in the ground. I think that i am a feather to slow down my falling, Then i just frooze in the air, and to my astonishment i havent hit the ground. Here I became Lucid. I try do to a hand reality check, but it failed. But it had failed before in a dream so i just think if I try hard enough it will work, Because i am floating in the air, I am dreaming. But the rc didnt work so I just left the rc. When i have floated slowly almost to the ground, like one meter above it. I start to fly forwards along the ground, It aint going fast, it is in slow speed, like I am swimming in the air to get forward. Then I hear a voice that said: You will master this one day. That was so damm cool. :smiley:   Then i woke up."]I was outside and it was gunfire shooting between the cops and the criminals. I see one of the criminals is standing behind a minimum carriage. I said to the police, that criminal will not give up easely. That criminal press a button to the door behind him, and enter what seems like a devasted garage, (I have some 3rsperson perspective) The police follow after through the door. Now also am I inside the garage, thinking that the police will get punshed down any second (Police seems lost). Then we hear a man screaming He is gonna blow the garage, it´s gonna explode! The police then jump through a window, (Third floor). I hesitates, get scared from the hight, but then i said for my self, I have to do it. So i jump through the window. Then I got much more awaree I think it´was because my fear, so my mind focus even more on the dream to try to defend my self from getting smash down in the ground. I think that i am a feather to slow down my falling, Then i just frooze in the air, and to my astonishment i havent hit the ground. Here I became Lucid. I try do to a hand reality check, but it failed. But it had failed before in a dream so i just think if I try hard enough it will work, Because i am floating in the air, I am dreaming. But the rc didnt work so I just left the rc. When i have floated slowly almost to the ground, like one meter above it. I start to fly forwards along the ground, It aint going fast, it is in slow speed, like I am swimming in the air to get forward. Then I hear a voice that said: You will master this one day. That was so damm cool. :smiley:   Then i woke up.

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today=*1.5*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5= *24*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## djpatch999

Wow congrats to all those who got lucid, especially Ocean for the voice thing  ::D: 

On another note; only one point for me for a WBTB attempt. My recall seemed to disappear last night  :Sad: 

THE RACE TO BRING MY RECALL BACK IN TIME IS ON!!!  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

> *Remember fragment: 0.5 point
> Total Points for Today=0.5
> 
> Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5= 22.5*
> 
> Excellent everything is going according to plan.....
> i will strike at any time and take you to the ground....



*Hey Matte*, Ehrm, don't mistaken the points above as rudedudeowns' points. He's just quoting my performance and how it's all going according to his blah blah blah etc etc etc. Hope you got that clear.

P.S.
To Rududeowns: don't forget to quote. You might confuse Matte into thinking that it's your points  :tongue2:  (cause that's what happened to me when i first saw your post and i was like, "impressive work rudedudeowns", only to find out that it was my points)

----------


## lilmacky8abug

One really short but full dream and two dream fragments. 2 points for me. My dream recall has been horrible lately- but I am determined to get better!

----------


## Sydney

Didn't even get up for my WBTB alarm hahaha.
Oh and my recall is failing again.. I think I'm going into a dry spell..
But I now do remember a fragment of me getting clothes out of my clothes basket in the laundry room. I remember getting out individual shirts and pants that I already got out of the laundry basket for that day.
So I guess 0.5 points please.  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

4 dreams and 2 fragment for me last night, my total should now be 17.5.

Last night wasn't bad, but I think just going to sleep and hoping for good recall isn't going to help me cross the border over to lucid land. I need to step it up with some techniques.

----------


## Oreo

I think I just broke my record for number of lucids! I had *FIVE* lucid dreams last night!  :Oh noes:  

Dream 1:

Fragment: 0.5 points
Lucid: 5 points
Total: 5.5 points

Dream 2:

Whole dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Total: 6 points

Dream 3:

Whole dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Successful WBTB: 3 points
Total: 9 points

Dream 4:

Whole dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Teleport: 10 points
Total: 10

Dream 5:

Whole dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Teleport: 10 points
Partial transformation: 10 points
Fly: 4 points
Total: 10 points

Night's total: 40.5 points

Competition total: 52 points!  :Shades wink:

----------


## LbV

1 dream and 1 creepy fragment about an inflating spider.

1.5 points

----------


## Kaenthem

*woohoo,here is the lucids

they are quoted from my DJ* 






> *i entered my house and went to the bathroom,and for some reason i wanted to sleep there,before i did that i was like:wait a second,i remember going to bed not long ago,hmmmm better do a reality check**,i pinch my nose and i can breath,the dream start fading do i start touching the wall,i sat on the ground and cleared my mind,the dream is stable now,my mom enters the bathroom with a smile in her face,witch reveals some very sharpe vampire teeth,she attacks me by biting me in my hand (you clever subconscuis,you know that i won't attack my mom) so i try to get my hand off her mouth,but i can't** the dream  fades and i wake up.*








> *i was in my school,being teached by the teacher that i hate the most,he was very annoying,he gaved me 1/20 in the exam (witch is like an F in america)i headed to him and told him:you better give me my real note or this will not end well.the terrified 
> teacher gaved me 21/20 instead !!!!
> 
> jump
> i am watching tobuscus playing a game in youtube
> 
> jump
> i go to a place where a man gaved me a mission
> 
> ...



*sorry id didn't gave much details,i am a very bad typer and this took me 1 hour to write  ,okay lets get to calculating

i also remember a dream before the lucids so

1 dream:1pts

first LD

become lucid:5 pts
successfully RC:2pts
successfully stabilize:2pts
interact with a DC :3pts

second LD
become lucid:5 pts
successfully RC:2pts
successfully stabilize:2pts
fly:4 pts + 5pts (because its my first task) 9 pts

successfully WBTB:3pts

and thats

1+5+2+2+3+5+2+2+9+3= 34 pts for me and team red 

Competition total: 43 points!
*

----------


## Matte87

Had myself a fragment, so 0.5 points for *Team Blue.* *Points Updated!*

*Oreoboy1996:* Holy shit! That's one hell of a way to turn the competition around. If you're capable of that you need a lower handicap. I'm giving you a limit of 20 points per day from now on.

*Areyoume:* Very nice! I know you're not super experienced, but if you get more of those you're getting a handicap too  :wink2: 

All your points have been updated accordingly, if you think there are some points missing, remember that your team will *not* be awarded points from your Three Step Tasks.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## lemonDrops

overslept my wbtb alarm  ::?:

----------


## Rudedudeowns

recalled 2 dreams and one fragment plus i did wbtb, thats a total of *3.5 points*

----------


## siuol

3 full dreams and a WBTB, 4 pts for me.

----------


## djpatch999

Wooaahhh peoples points going through the roof, especially yours Oreoboy lol I'm gonna need a lucid tonight to keep up!  ::lol::

----------


## OctoberWind

^ my reaction to reading all these

----------


## Sydney

> I think I just broke my record for number of lucids! I had *FIVE* lucid dreams last night!  
> 
> Competition total: 52 points!



Oh my gosh. I wish you were on my team!  :smiley: 
Just kidding, I love my teammates.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

Yeah, nice job areyoume! *virtual high five*

Holy frosted blueberry muffin, oreoboy. Five in a night is an amazing feat.

And 2 dreams recalled; 2 points.

----------


## sylarcookie

Only one fragment today. Had a bad sleep.  ::|:  Also a WBTB attempt.

----------


## Kaenthem

3 dreams last night,and a WBTB,4pts for me.

----------


## Ocean

Fragment 0,5 pts.
Had to study late into the night, therefore.

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember 2 seperate dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 3 for succeeding in getting lucid
WILD: 3 points
Successfully RC: 2 points
Interact with a DC: 3 points
Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points
Total Points For Dream One: 16 points

Become Lucid(cause of DILD): 5 points
Fly: 4 points
Interact with a DC: 3 points
Total Points For Dream Two: 12

Total Points for Today: *28 points*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5+28= *52 points*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## djpatch999

Only 2 points for 2 dreams last night, I'll write them up later though due to an incredibly busy day today!  :tongue2:

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Only a dream fragment  :Sad:  .5 points for me

----------


## Sydney

1.5 points for getting a fragment and attempting a WBTB  :smiley:  
Wow, good job Weakamon!

----------


## OctoberWind

Lucid and Another thing of advanced flying. 15 points, but due to my cap~ 10 points for OwO and team purple. I have school today so I'll type up the dream later.

Matte, does my handicap cap my step three tasks' extra points? I'm assuming it does, but I want to double check.

Great going everyone!  ::D:  this is amazing work

----------


## Oreo

My brain must be working overtime or something because I was just aiming for one lucid and got three.  ::?: 

Dream 1:
Whole Dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Element manipulation(Fire): 8 points 
Total: 10 points

Dream 2:
Fragment: 0.5 points
Lucid: 5 points
Partial transformation: 10 points
Fly: 4 points
Total: 10 points

Dream 3:
Whole Dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 3 points
Total: 9 points

Night's total: 20 points
Competition total: 72 points

Three step task:
[x] Element manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Teleportation

----------


## Avalanche

5 dreams and 3 fragments makes my total for the night 6.5, making my overall total 24.

----------


## Matte87

Update will be delayed a few hours.

----------


## Sydney

> My brain must be working overtime or something because I was just aiming for one lucid and got three.



And Oreoboy strikes again!  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, 1 wbtb, so 4 pts for tonight.

----------


## Matte87

Had myself 1 dream, so one point. *Points Updated!* I have to hand out some handicaps!

*areyoume:* You're getting **** since you're awesome.

*weakamon:* You're getting ****, didn't know you were so good at this  :wink2: 

*Oreoboy1996:* You're getting promoted to *****.

No hard feelings folks! *Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Avalanche

Maybe instead of bringing the ** people and the *** Oreoboy down, maybe you should rethink the teams and separate the competition into two divisions. Like one where you would consider they need a handicap, and one where you have everyone else.

So you don't need to limit some people just so they don't steam too far ahead. Because that sort of defeats the purpose of this comp if you have to limit people, when the purpose was to do as best you could.

----------


## sylarcookie

One fragment and one dream, as well as a WBTB attempt, so that makes 2.5 points for me, thanks.

----------


## Taffy

One dream/one point for red. But I'm so pumped! Ready for another lucid, chaaaaaaarrge! 

@Avalanche 
I like that idea, I think we should go with that.

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 1 point for trying
Remember 2 dreams: 2 points
Remember fragment: 0.5 point
Total Points for Today: *3.5*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5+28+3.5= *55.5 points*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## Ocean

3 fragments = 1,5 points for me.

----------


## Matte87

*Avalanche:* The idea with this competition was to increase motivation and increase people's LD rate for those who were struggling with it. That's why I was reluctant to bring in experienced dreamers as I knew it was going to be hard to adapt the competition if they were in it. See this "round" as a test round, after each round I know more and more of what works, and what does not. I appreciate the idea, and I think it's going to work. I'll try to see if I can make new teams. I will have decided by tonight, but you're right, handing out handicaps to even it all out might work if done properly, but that's a longshot since some can get bursts of lucidity and those with high handicaps can all of a sudden get dryspells.

----------


## Avalanche

It's your competition, I just thought it would be more equal to everyone if they weren't competing with people they can't win against. Sure the big guys could get sudden dryspells, but that's not exactly happening now is it lol? Just an idea.

Anyway last night I had a load of dreams, probably the most I ever had in one night!
8 dreams and one fragment makes the night's total 8.5. I also had a False Awakening where I woke up and jotted down the notes of my dream, THEN I really woke up and had to do it all over again.

So my overall total is 32.5.

----------


## lilmacky8abug

I attempted a WBTB last night so that gives me 1 point
I also remember a fragment- that gives me .5

So 1.5 points or me  :smiley:

----------


## Purebred

Oh, poophole... I forgot about competition.
I have to catch up. It's good that I have my dream journal. But nah... I will write my lasts night experience only.
No lucid, 4 dreams and 1 fragment. Should I write my dreams down or it is not necessary?

----------


## WuChi

so after 3 days I have just 3 fragments so (1.5) total  :Eek:  lol

----------


## Oreo

My dream recall almost died, but I at least remembered one lucid fragment.  :smiley: 

Dream 1:
Fragment: 0.5 points
Lucid: 5 points
Gain Invulnerability: 4 points
Total: 9.5 points

Competition total: 81.5

----------


## Avalanche

> Oh, poophole... I forgot about competition.
> I have to catch up. It's good that I have my dream journal. But nah... I will write my lasts night experience only.
> No lucid, 4 dreams and 1 fragment. Should I write my dreams down or it is not necessary?



You only need to write down in your dream journal lucid dreams, or if you scored some serious points. If you get a load of regular dreams or whatever it doesn't matter, but if you get lucid and score high then we need proof that you're not lying to us!

----------


## siuol

4 dreams, 1 wbtb, so 5 points for today.

Oh and Avalanche, you may feel like you can't beat them, but you can. They have weaknesses, for example, I have found out that OwO becomes confused easily. So OwO, if pinocchio says that his nose will grow, what will happen? There I've bought you some time! earn points before he stops being confused!

----------


## Choi

Is this for real? Wow just wow. Maybe we will have real competitions in the dreams in the future  ::D:  

I don't dare to compete, every time I compete I do worse, no matter what I do. So I will not risk a dryspell...

Good luck everyone!

----------


## Avalanche

> I don't dare to compete!

----------


## Rudedudeowns

5 points in the last two days, 2 dreams on the first day 2 on the other day and wbtb

----------


## Matte87

I had myself a lucid dream which lasted a few seconds, had some sex so I guess that's DC interaction, 5 + 0,5 + 3 = 8,5. Also I recall 3 long dreams. 11.5 for *Team Blue.* *Points Updated!*

I've made some changes to the teams. There's now an upper and lower league. With OwO not having a handicap I think it'll be a close call for you guys in upper. I think all the points should be in order. Enjoy your new teammates!

We'll see how this goes, but taking a quick look at it I think this will be better than the handicap solution, good call *Avalanche!*

*Team Black* consists of people who aren't active. *Trinacu* you ended up in the team that needed you the most.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Avalanche

Yes! I'm King of the Lower League!

----------


## Taffy

Bye areyoume, it was fun working with you.  :vicious: 
But I welcome my new teammates, good luck guys. And I had 2 fragments last night, so one point for me and team green.

And on another note, there are two team "gray"s, one should be light green.

----------


## OctoberWind

Yay! I'm back in the competition


^ How I feel

So~ Noa that my cap is gone, here are my points from last night!

Remembered 4 whole dreams, so *4 points* 2 were lucid! so that's *10 more points*

Lucid #1

Successful RC *2 points*

Interacted with my DGs (Indigo and Annette) so that's DC interaction. *3 points*

Basic Flying *4 points*

Lucid #2

Indigo, Annette and I were playing our 'extreme' games, so up front *3 points* for DC interaction

I managed to teleport, *10 points* and since that was #2 on my Step Three Tasks, that's an additional *10 points*

I think I'll leave it at that for today.

Here are my dreams!


*Spoiler* for _Lucid #1_: 



I was climbing up the side of a mountain, when suddenly a huge bird hit it and it started crumbling. I was freaking out when *I get pushed off the side of the cliff by Annette*, she's flying and carrying me in mid-air, I look up at her and she smirks. Then she let's me fall. I scream for a moment then do my *nose-plug RC*  and figure out that I'm obviously dreaming. *I open my wings and fly* off with Annette and Indigo (who popped out of my jacket) to go and do some dream-like things. ^__^





*Spoiler* for _Lucid #2_: 



I'm lying in bed when I'm violently *shook by Annette*, I look up and rub my head, telling her to let me sleep some more. I push her away and she leaves. Suddenly I feel a big thump on my chest and I look up to see Indigo staring at me. And in her squeaky little voice she yells at me "You are dreaming dammit! Don't waste your ducking (Indigo doesn't like saying "fucking") time sleeping!" I get up and look around blinking, noticing that it's not my room I was sleeping in. We get up and jump out the window, I intend to fly, but instead I land with a thud on some extremely soft grass. Annette walks up to me holding a big yellow cherry bomb with the Walmart smiley face on it and a big grin on her own face. She blows on the wick and it lights up, I know what's coming next so I stand up as fast as I can and *I spin on my heels and bend down simultaneously, I hear a loud crack and suddenly I'm right behind Annette.* I jump on her from behind and shove a sparkly pie right on her head. Later game play follows




4
5
5
2
3
4
3
10
10
_____
46 points

Edit: I forgot about to put in my score after taking the cap into consideration. 

*38 points to OwO and team icky green*

And btw, Matte, I got my first Three Step Task done while I still had my cap on, will I get those 5 points from it or not? It's fine either way, just wondering.

Good lucky everybody!
 ::dancingcow::

----------


## Kaenthem

hey i remebered 2dreams today ,forget to post

----------


## Kaenthem

c'mon OWO ,it's time to win this thing

----------


## djpatch999

2 points for 2 dreams and .5 for a fragment which I'll write up now  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

> Only 2 points for 2 dreams last night, I'll write them up later though due to an incredibly busy day today!







> 2 points for 2 dreams and .5 for a fragment which I'll write up now



Here's the dreams for the 17th that I finally got round to writing up and the 18th (the one above)

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal:
DJ's workbook 17th and 18th - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Wow I like the look of the upper class/lower class system, it gives me something very high up to aim for! (because I'm not very good at winning  ::lol::  )

----------


## Sydney

Alrightt! Team Pink, let's do this thang!  ::D: 
It was so nice to be your teammate, LbV and Dark_Merlin!

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 1 point for trying
Remember 2 dreams: 2 points
Total Points for Today: *3*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5+28+3.5+3= *58.5 points*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## Blaed

hmm... 8 dreams over the last 2 weeks... None lucid but I remembered all of em 
8points that is right? And what team can I b on? :3 any is fine

----------


## sylarcookie

This morning I recorded one fragment, one full dream, and attempted a WBTB. That's 2.5 points, please. Sorry this post is a bit later than usual, had uni stuff on ^^'

----------


## djpatch999

3 dreams and 1 WBTB attempt. I'll write the dream up from my notes later.  :smiley:

----------


## Kaenthem

4 dreams and a failed WBTB,and the 2 pionts of yesterday that i forget to post about

----------


## Avalanche

4 dreams and 2 fragments, so that 5 points, total is 37.5 for me.

Funny thing, everytime I woke up after a dream to note my dreams down, the time was 50 mins since I last woke up. 50 mins, one after the other, about 4 times. I think tonight I'll jot down the time I woke up as well as my dreams.

----------


## Sydney

What an eventful night. I remember having a ton of mixed up dreams, but I only 1 I can remember. In this one, I was semi lucid then lost lucidity, then I regained again. So..
Remember whole dream - 1 point
Become lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 3 points
Successful WBTB - 3 points
Partial transformation - 10 points (I wasn't the one who wished me to be transformed, it was someone else who transformed me, does that count?)
*Total - 22 points!*

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Recalled 3 dreams and tried wbtb for a total of* 4 points for team gray!*

----------


## Oreo

I had a horrible night's sleep, but I still managed to get 3 lucid dreams. The first one was really exciting!

Dream 1:
Whole dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Teleport: 10 points (does it count when I agree to be teleported by my dream guide?)
Advanced summoning: 10 points (summoned two dragons to fight for me)
Element manipulation: 8 points
Total: 20 points

Dream 2:
Fragment: 0.5 points
Lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 3 points
Teleport: 10 points
Fly: 4 points
Total: 20 points

Dream: 3
Fragment: 0.5 points
Lucid: 5 points
Super speed: 4 points
Total: 9.5 points

Night's Total: 49.5

Three step task:
[X] Element manipulation
[X] Advanced summoning
[X] Teleportation

I've finally completed them all! I'm not sure if those extra points are affected by the cap though. Either way I'm happy.  ::D:

----------


## LbV

1 dream last night and 2 fragments from yesterday night.

2 points.

----------


## Ocean

Just 2 fragments so 1 pts.

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, 1 wbtb, so 4pts

(hey avalanche, are you counting a single dream as having a unique story line, or 1 dream per REM cycle you have? because I wasn't sure which to count by, so if you are doing the later I'm going to start adjusting how I count my dreams up)

----------


## OctoberWind

Mrphh, really no dreams tonight.
I remember a fragment, so .5
I got about 2 hours of sleep, so I guess I'm setting myself up for REM rebound, so 3 points for that

*3.5 points for OwO and team "gray"*

----------


## Purebred

So. 3 dreams and 2 fragments.

----------


## Avalanche

> 3 dreams, 1 wbtb, so 4pts
> 
> (hey avalanche, are you counting a single dream as having a unique story line, or 1 dream per REM cycle you have? because I wasn't sure which to count by, so if you are doing the later I'm going to start adjusting how I count my dreams up)



I count a dream as something that has a unique storyline. Like last night I dreamed I was driving a white van, and then after a little while and some transition, I was climbing a rope. Then I woke up, noted them down, fell asleep, and had a few more dreams. So that's 2 dreams, then I woke up, and then some more.

----------


## Matte87

4 Dreams, 2 Fragments, 2 were lucid, interacted with a DC and Flew, both of which were on my Three Step Task list. So 5 + 10 + 3 + 4 = 22 points for *Team Blue* and 37 points for me. *Points Updated!* 

*Oreoboy1996:* I awarded you 30 extra points for completing all three Three Step Tasks, you haven't been awarded those before right? 

*Blaed:* There was a time limit, and I'm sorry but rules are rules. You will not be allowed to participate this time.

*OwO:* I gave you 15 extra points. Consider your first two Three Step Tasks completed.

Changed team names. *Team Jungle* vs *Team Ocean.* I also changed the points a bit. *Successfully RC* now awards 1 point. And *Interact with DC* awards 2 points. These are way too easy to do. Also changed the *Teleport* one so that it only awards 7 points.  Any previous points will be kept.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Ocean

LoL I was like oh am I team-captain! Have I and my teammates been so good that we have get 189.5!?  Before i realized aah it´s a name for team blue in the upper league.

----------


## Kaenthem

Chris Tucker: Rush Hour 3 - You, Me, Him (Yu, Mi, Him) - YouTube

----------


## Oreo

> *Oreoboy1996:* I awarded you 30 extra points for completing all three Three Step Tasks, you haven't been awarded those before right?



No, I wasn't awarded any task points before now. I looked back and checked my points to be sure.  :tongue2:

----------


## siuol

@ avalanche   Cool I wanted to do it like that but didn't for some reason. It probably wont be too much of a difference though since I really would have gotten more points only on one night during this competition.

----------


## Avalanche

Well a dream is just a scene playing out in your head. Dreams are divided by a transition that you never notice but you always remember when you wake up. To me going to sleep, dreaming and then waking up is just sleep, not a single dream. If anything you are in a dream state, having dreams, not in a dream and then waking up from it.

----------


## Taffy

One dream. One point. >_< I need to step it up.

----------


## Kaenthem

5 dreams last night,was too lazy to WBTB (as usual)

----------


## djpatch999

1 fragment and 1 WBTB attempt. All in all 1.5 points.

----------


## sylarcookie

One fragment, one dream. To add to the irony of my life, I became lucid, but then my nan put on the radio and it woke me up the very instant I achieved this. I became lucid, then undertook a successful RC before I was rudely awakened.

In total 7.5 points, thank you  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 1 point for trying
Remember 2 dreams: 2 points
Remember Fragment: .5
Total Points for Today: 3

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5+28+3.5+3+3.5= *62 points*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## Dark_Merlin

Haven't updated in a few days, and I've had two days with nooo recall at all, but I've written down 7 dreams since my last update so *+7 for Green Team*

Three Step Tasks:
Basic Summon []
Energy Manipulation []
Teleport []

----------


## lilmacky8abug

OMG!!!!!  ::D:   ::D: 

3 Dreams= 3 points
Become Lucid= 5 points
WILD= 3 points
Total: *11 points!!*

I had my very first lucid dream!! It wasn't very exciting and I can hardly remember any details but it's a start! Go team orange!!!!!!!

Edit*
Oh, I also did one of my three step tasks, so that should be +5 points (if WILDing can be a three step task). I know it is at the bottom of my list but the order kind of goes bottom to top, because I can't fly unless I stabilize, and I can't stabilize unless I WILD.
 ::D:

----------


## Oreo

2 dreams: 2 points
1 fragment: 0.5 points
Total 2.5 points

Competition total: 163.5 points

----------


## Ocean

2 dreams: 2 pts
3 fragments: 1.5 pts
Attempted a wbtb: 1 pts
Todays total: 4,5 pts

----------


## Avalanche

5 dreams and 2 fragments, 6 points, so my total is 43.5.

School is back on, so hopefully the earlier nights and waking up 4 hours earlier won't negatively impact my recall.

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, a fragment, and a WBTB for 4.5 pts

----------


## lemonDrops

2 fragments

----------


## Rudedudeowns

1 dream plus 1 wbtb attemp *2 points for team gray!*

----------


## Matte87

2 Dreams, so 2 points for *Team Blue.* *Points Updated!*

----------


## Sydney

Nothing sadly. I keep sleeping through the night (except for my WBTB alarm) and not one natural awakening :/

----------


## OctoberWind

Big night for me.

My REM rebound was a huge success. Even though I didn't sleep until 1 am, I was able to sleep in until 11am (woops, missed my bus)

Four lucids all for tonight ^__^ plus 3 other memorable dreams.

Lucid #1 not very eventful

Became lucid 5 points
Met up with my DGs 2 points
Did some flying 4 points

11 points for dream #1
~~~~~~~~~~

Lucid #2 

Became lucid 5 points
RC 1 point
Stabilized 2 points
Met with DGs 2 points 
Teleported 7 points

17 points for Lucid #2
~~~~~~~~~

Lucid #3

Became lucid 5 points
Met up with DGs 2 points
Partial transformation into a cat ^___^ 10 points + 15 points for being part of my Step Three Tasks

3rd dream = 32 points, still not sure if Step Three Task extra points are limited by the cap or not.
~~~~~~~

Lucid #4 really short

Became lucid 5 points
Met with DGs 2 points

7 points for final lucid

So all in all~

* 70 points for OwO and team jungle* if Step Three Task extra points are NOT bound by the cap
* 58 points for OwO and team jungle* if they ARE capped

(I had three memorable non-lucid dreams so that where the extra three points came from)

 ::dancingcow::

----------


## sylarcookie

@lilmacky Yes, goooooooo team orange, seconded by me!

This morning I recorded two dreams and one fragment, so that's only 2.5 points today.

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 3 points for succeeding in getting lucid
WILD: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points

Become lucid(through DILD): 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points

Remember 4 dreams(the 2 lucids and 2 other non-lucids): 4 points
Total Points for the Day: *37*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5+28+3.5+3+3.5+37=*99 points*

My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## Oreo

I had 5 non lucid dreams, so that's 5 points for me. I probably should have made an attempt last night.  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

I had one dream the other day, and a few today, but since I was too lazy to write any of them down before falling asleep again, I only recalled one of them, and a fragment. So that's 2.5 points.

----------


## Ocean

Only 1 dream fragment this day: 0,5 pts.

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Not a single dream or fragment for me.

----------


## sylarcookie

This morning I recalled three dreams, and after a successful WBTB became lucid, yay! I did a reality check, interacted with DCs and also flew, amongst other things. In total, that means 23 points for me today  ::banana::

----------


## Rudedudeowns

1 dream 1 wbtb so thats 2 points

----------


## Sydney

Phew. That fake site scared me.
But I just attempted a WBTB, so 1 point.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

> Phew. That fake site scared me.
> But I just attempted a WBTB, so 1 point.



Me too. First I was worried that the whole competition thread would be rolled back, but then when I found out about the copy site, I panicked.  ::lol::  Hopefully everything will be resolved soon.

----------


## siuol

gah got this whole fake thing out of the way, so this is late. anyway made some progress but no full on lucid yet. today was 4 dreams, 2 fragments, and a wbtb according to what I have in my dj. so 6 pts for me.

----------


## Sydney

> Me too. First I was worried that the whole competition thread would be rolled back, but then when I found out about the copy site, I panicked.  Hopefully everything will be resolved soon.



I know. Me too! Yeah, I hope they get everything sorted out.

----------


## Sydney

Just 1 dream remembered. :/ I had a rough night.

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 1 point
Remember whole Dream: 1 point
Total Points for today: *2*

Overall Competition Points: 2+20+0.5+1.5+28+3.5+3+3.5+37+2=*101 points
*
My 3-Step Task
[X]Basic Summon
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Element Manipulation

----------


## Oreo

Lucid dream:
Whole dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5 points
Full transformation: 10 points
Fly: 4 points
Total: 20 points

3 fragments: 1.5 points

Competition total: 190 points

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated!* Not a single frag last night again...

*COMPETITION IS ON HOLD UNTIL HACKER PROBLEM IS SOLVED!*

----------


## djpatch999

Ok due to the issues with the forums I haven't managed to post in the past two days, so I'm just going to do a quick update:

*21/02/12 (or 02/21/12 if in America)*

No dreams, not even a fragment. The one night I decide not to do a WBTB attempt! 0 Points there.

*22/02/12 (02/22/12)*

One lucid dream!!!  ::D:  I'll type it up and put the link in the edit in a few minutes. I think I kind of experienced a dream inside a dream as well! But the points I got were:
5 for becoming lucid
2 for stabilising
and 2 points for the two other dreams I had which I will also write up

TOTAL = 9 points

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1831786

Dream Journal:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...ception-30303/

SOOO HAPPY!!!  ::D:   ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana::

----------


## lemonDrops

So after finding the correct site, i think,  i have to add the last days:
20: 2 fragments
21: 2 fragments
22: 1 fragment

These are 2.5 points in total.

----------


## siuol

2 dreams, 1 wbtb, 3 pts

----------


## Rudedudeowns

2 dreams and wbtb thats 3 points

----------


## Sydney

Ok. Got it. So when the competition continues, should we just add up all of our points we got while it was on hold?

----------


## BobbyLance

Not a single thing because of all the shit that's happening right now.

----------


## Taffy

Same here, a whole lot of... nothing. No recall. But we should wait until this mess is cleaned up before we bombard the thread with scores.

----------


## sylarcookie

Damn hackers. Why did you have to ruin ALL the DV things?

----------


## Matte87

I won't count any points at all from the date the competition was on hold, to the day it starts again. Just relax guys, I haven't had a dream in 3 days aswell and I think we're all better off with a small break.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

1 dream and wbtb thats 2 points

----------


## lemonDrops

my dreams are currently very short and fragmented, i remember one frag today. I havent remembered a normal one for 2 weeks :/

----------


## djpatch999

> I won't count any points at all from the date the competition was on hold, to the day it starts again. Just relax guys, I haven't had a dream in 3 days aswell and I think we're all better off with a small break.



NOOO...just on the day I'd had my lucid :'(  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

> I won't count any points at all from the date the competition was on hold, to the day it starts again. Just relax guys, I haven't had a dream in 3 days aswell and I think we're all better off with a small break.







> 1 dream and wbtb thats 2 points



 ::huh::

----------


## Sydney

Just 1 point for an attempted WBTB. :/
Is everyone's recall failing because of the hackers or is it just me?
 ::?:

----------


## siuol

> NOOO...just on the day I'd had my lucid :'(



I know right, I got 6 that day and I usually get like 3-4. It must suck not getting points for that, but on the bright side you got lucid.

----------


## BobbyLance

> Just 1 point for an attempted WBTB. :/
> Is everyone's recall failing because of the hackers or is it just me?



You're not alone my friend, you're not alone...

----------


## djpatch999

> I know right, I got 6 that day and I usually get like 3-4. It must suck not getting points for that, but on the bright side you got lucid.



Yeah suppose, oh well plenty more chance right?  :smiley:  (That's if I get better soon  :Sad:  )

----------


## Sydney

Well 1 dream remembered and a WBTB attempt.
2 points.  :Happy:

----------


## djpatch999

To be honest I'm kind of glad we're taking a break since I am now ill due to inhaling a substantial amount of chlorine gas. Hopefully I'll be better by the time the competition resumes  :smiley:

----------


## lemonDrops

Fake DV is down now  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

> To be honest I'm kind of glad we're taking a break since I am now ill due to inhaling a substantial amount of chlorine gas. Hopefully I'll be better by the time the competition resumes



Hope you feel better. I wanted to complain about getting a cold, but that's much worse.

----------


## djpatch999

Nearly better I think, although now I've said that I'll be ill again lol. Hope you get better soon too  :smiley:

----------


## OctoberWind

I don't know if I should wait until the comp is back on... or just post regardless...

----------


## siuol

> I don't know if I should wait until the comp is back on... or just post regardless...



I'm just waiting untill the competition is back on, but for a while I was a bit confused since people were still posting.

----------


## Taffy

Matte said the competition is on hold, so points don't count from the time DV got hacked until the time everything is resolved.

----------


## Kaenthem

does yesterday count,i've benn searching for DV and i finnly found it,this is the real site right,i had yeasterday 4 dreams and 1 WBTB

----------


## Kaenthem

i think that i should be in the lower leage,am still new to this....

----------


## Matte87

It's not started yet no. In a few days or so. Be patient guys  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Okay good.  :smiley: 

Just looked at my above post. I'm retarded xD

----------


## Rudedudeowns

In the past 2 days ive only recalled 1 dream  :Sad:

----------


## Avalanche

> Matte said the competition is on hold, so points don't count from the time DV got hacked until the time everything is resolved.



Awesome, I got about 15 pts but I kinda fell out with writing them down over the downtime. I only just now opened my email and made it to dreamviews.org!

Been a while, glad we are still going!

----------


## Taffy

> Awesome, I got about 15 pts but I kinda fell out with writing them down over the downtime. I only just now opened my email and made it to dreamviews.org!
> 
> Been a while, glad we are still going!



Welcome back. Good thing that email was sent out.

----------


## Avalanche

Going to resume jotting down my dreams again. Last entry was the 25th saying "DV is down, going to take an indefinite break".
I really didn't know what I was going to do- would I keep going if DV didn't come back? Would I join another site? Or quit altogether?

----------


## Matte87

Tomorrow I'll count and see how many people are ready to start the competition again. If not enough have signed up, I'm going to reset it and start a new sign up thread. Also, I practiced LD'ing for seven or so months before finding DV. It can be done, but it's just hard to find the motivation if no one is there that you can talk to.

----------


## Avalanche

Ok, well in that case count me in again for Competition 2.0.

----------


## lilmacky8abug

I'm still in on it  :smiley:  So far, this competition has been working well for me

----------


## siuol

Yea, if we start a second competition I'll join. I actually thing breaks in between competitions may help me even more, since I will think if I can make progress in between, when we get back I will be able to do really well in it.

----------


## Sydney

Heck yes, count me in again  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

Sign me back up!!!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Wrong thread guys  ::D:

----------


## Avalanche

There's a new sign up thread?

----------


## Matte87

Yeah, sign up here: http://www.dreamviews.org/f136/compe...ad-4-a-128947/ and spread the word! Want many participants this time  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 22/02/2012


*Upper League*

*OwO:* 184.5
*Oreoboy1996:* 190
*weakamon:* 104
*areyoume:* 59

*Lower League*

*Matte87:* 60
*sylarcookie:* 51.5
*Avalanche:* 43.5
*sioul:* 38
*Ocean:* 31
*Sydney:* 28
*djpatch999:* 25.5
*Anthonyyy0:* 22
*lilmacky8abug:* 20
*Rudedudeowns:* 17.5
*WuChi:* 17
*Dark_Merlin:* 16
*LbV:* 11
*Purebred:* 8.5
*Trinacu:* 4.5
*lemonDrops:* 2.5


*Team Scores*  Updated 22/02/2012


*Team Ocean:* 264
*Team Jungle:* 203.5

*Team Orange:* 88.5
*Team Gray:* 86.5
*Team Pink:* 78.5
*Team Blue:* 76
*Team Green:* 49

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count.

You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for next competition: Linkster17, sylarcookie.
Banned for life: Ryartran.

*Basic/standard tasks*

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*DEILD: 2 points*

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Partial or full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, each award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 points and the third +15 points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

Three Step Tasks won't count towards Team Task points. That is if you and your team mate achieves the same task, you won't get +10 points for achieveing the same task. 

*Team Tasks*

*Team Tasks works like this: 20 points maximum only applies to the individual count score and basic/advanced tasks. Points awarded from Team Tasks are added to the Team Score and doesn't have a limit. These tasks will be only be awarded points once and only Dream Control tasks count.*

*Achieved same task: 5 points*

*Find something you planned out before: 5 points*

* Meet your teammate: 5 points*

* Exchange pocket content: 5 points*

* Fight eachother: 10 points*

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 10 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 26/03/2012


*Upper League*

*Oreoboy1996:* 262
*StaySharp:* 111

*sivason:* 185.5
*weakamon:* 78

*she:* 164
*areyoume:* 56

*Lower League*

*Avalanche:* 71
*NightSpy2:* 61
*sioul:* 61
*Matte87:* 60.5
*djpatch999:* 58.5
*Taffy:* 58
*GreyBeard:* 47.5
*nito89:* 46
*lilmacky8abug:* 45
*Fuzzman:* 36.5
*felicitypotter:* 33
*lemonDrops:* 29
*Sydney:* 28.5
*Cardeal:* 25.5
*Hidden:* 24
*TheSmooze:* 21
*LonelyCloud:* 17.5
*Rudedudeowns:* 9
*Coolb3rt:* 7
*Linkster17:* 1


*Team Scores*  Updated 26/03/2012


*Team Ocean:* 313
*Team Jungle:* 233.5
*Team Blood:* 203

*Team Wine:* 115.5
*Team Pink:* 113.5
*Team Blue:* 113
*Team Green:* 107.5
*Team Gray:* 98
*Team Orange:* 87.5
*Team Black:* 69.5



*Oreoboy1996 won the Upper League and Avalanche won the Lower League, congratulations!

Team Ocean won the Upper League and Team Wine won the Lower League. Congratulations to everyone in the teams!*

*Points will be awarded to all the winners, see you in the next one and thanks for playing!*

----------


## Avalanche

First?

First.

Sorry. Just wanted to get subbed to the thread.

----------


## djpatch999

Good luck everyone!!! Not that anybody needs it ;D May the lucids be with you  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

Let's see about the lucids but I'm going to do my best, and given my normal recall and the occasional lucid I have I should be very well able to keep up. In a few hours I'm going to make my first points so let the fun begin.

----------


## Matte87

Don't forget to write your Three Step Task lists people!  :smiley:  Good night and good luck LD'ing.

----------


## Oreo

Have fun everyone.  :smiley: 

My three step task:
[ ] Advanced Flying
[ ] Element manipulation
[ ] Push your hand through a solid object

----------


## StaySharp

Right, the Three Step Task list. I'm just gonna dump my list here then:
1. Fly
2. Advanced flying
3. Element Manipulation

----------


## Avalanche

I'm not going to do a three step task. I probably won't get a lucid during the comp, much less get a task done.

----------


## Oreo

> I'm not going to do a three step task. I probably won't get a lucid during the comp, much less get a task done.



That's the spirit Avalanche! (Sarcasm)

You could at least hope to get a lucid dream.

----------


## Avalanche

Well the last lucid I had was weeks ago, and before that, months. I have had 4 (decent ones) in basically a year.
So forgive me if I'm not too whole hearted on making a three step task just yet.
I joined the competition, to help me get to that stage in my lucid dreaming.

I don't want to make more goals and have to suffer not reaching them again.

----------


## djpatch999

I'm going to say this now instead of worrying that you're a bit sad Avalanche. You can do it, you can do it easily. We're a bit similar with 6 LD's each and you've only been trying a few more months than me. Basically what I'm saying is, I know how hard it is. In fact I'm still really struggling now, I haven't even managed to fly yet. So if you're going to try you might as well put in all your effort!  ::D:  since you do it at night, what have you got to lose? Keep your head up, you can do it I know you can, we all know you can!

----------


## siuol

3 steps should still be in sig for me i think.

----------


## StingPT

So: 1. Play the saxophone
      2. Telekinesis
      3. Throw fireballs

----------


## ryman

Three step task list: 1.become lucid 2. Successfully stabilize 3. Fly

----------


## ryman

How long are these competitions?

----------


## Taffy

I actually had a lucid last night (technically this morning). Does that count?

----------


## StaySharp

> I actually had a lucid last night (technically this morning). Does that count?



Mostly not, unfortunately. The contest started as stated in the OP with the post itself which was done only 2 hours and some minutes ago so unless your lucid was in that short time it doesn't count (given of course I understood that right myself).

----------


## Taffy

Ok. Even did my first 3-step task. >_<

Anyway, good luck to everyone, especially my teammates. Go green. :3

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Ready to go! Good luck everyone!  :smiley: 
My three step tasks are in my sig

----------


## siuol

> So: 1. Play the saxophone
>       2. Telekinesis
>       3. Throw fireballs



Your're going to have to change those, they aren't on the list of tasks above.

Anyway IDK if I'll have to post this tomorrow but I am setting myself up for REM rebound by not sleeping tonight, so it will be 3 pts tomorrow.

----------


## Taffy

> I'm not going to do a three step task. I probably won't get a lucid during the comp, much less get a task done.



You are going to have a lucid tonight, and in that lucid you will see me, and I will say "ohoho, I told you so!" Then you will proceed to do cool things and defy gravity and whatnot.

Anyway, the point is, if you doubt yourself, don't expect results.

----------


## Hidden

Are the bonus points from the 3 step tasks included in the 20-point per dream maximum?

Also, do the three tasks all have to be done in the same dream to count, or can you split them up among multiple dreams as long as they're in order?

----------


## she

:smiley:  My three step task will be: 1-fly 2-telekinesis 3- push hands through the solid object.

----------


## Kaenthem

why am i in the upper league,i am still newbie to this,2 dreams last night.
my three step task
1-eat somthing
2-advanced flying
3-super speed

----------


## StingPT

Ok first day results, from 12/03/2012.

Last night I had 4 dreams and one fragment, so thats counts 4,5 point for the Orange Team. But the orange team is better than that and as so let's add some more points  ::D: 

So I did a successful WBTB (3 points), amazingly I had a WILD (1st or 2nd I ever had) (3 points), became lucid in it (5 points) and did a RC (1 point). So 4,5 points plus 12 points does 16,5 points for thaaaa ORANGE TEAM!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

I was kinda surprised that I actually did a WILD in my first attempt, months after my last try!  ::shock::  Did the Mancon V-Wild guide. I will post it after school.

Go go Orange team. I hope that the others also had a LD since sydney was always saying that we all would have a LD last night  ::D:

----------


## she

Our Team task will be Achieved same task - drink cola in LD

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember whole dream: 1 point
Total Point(s) for Today: 1 point

Overall competition points: 1 point


3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Taffy

Set up for REM rebound: 3 points

----------


## StaySharp

Full dreams recalled: 8
Since that's everything for now: 8 Points
If anyone cares to know, I always post my dreams in the dream in one sentence thread.

----------


## TheSmooze

Since my experience is practically nil, I'll keep my tasks simple:

1. Fly
2. Elemental Manipulation: Fireball
3. Basic Summon: Portal Key

I have done element manipulation in the form of fireballs, in fact it's the only form of DC I've more or less successfully pulled off, though that was the day before the competition started. (d'oh)

Also, 1 full dream and 2 fragments recalled, making for 2 points as of this post (10:02 PM, 12/03/2012 My time in case I forget)

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams - 2 points + 1 lucid = 7 points + successfuly RC = 8 + fly = 12 + wbtb attempt = 13.
13 points for me, will also be writing up dreams in my workbook soon.


I think my tasks will be;
have a battle with 1 or both team mates
Summon a lightsaber
Convince a DC that this is their dream.*

----------


## Oreo

I managed to do a WILD for the first time. I didn't really enjoy it though.

Dream 1:
Whole dream: 1 point
WILD: 3 points
Become Lucid: 5 points
Transformation: 10 points
Total: 19 points

Dream 2:
Whole dream: 1 point
DEILD: 2 points
Become Lucid: 5 points
Stablize: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
Total: 18 points

Night total: 37
Competition total: 37 points

----------


## Sozu

Gahh, only remember small things (fragments) this morning.
*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

Decided now what tasks I take, so I make an edit.
My 3 tasks:
1. Fly
2. Teleport
3. Meet teammate

----------


## GreyBeard

Remembered 1 whole dream last night = 1 point.

My 3 step tasks will be:
1. Basic Summoning
2. Telekinesis
3. Flying

----------


## Sydney

> Ok first day results, from 12/03/2012.
> 
> Last night I had 4 dreams and one fragment, so thats counts 4,5 point for the Orange Team. But the orange team is better than that and as so let's add some more points 
> 
> So I did a successful WBTB (3 points), amazingly I had a WILD (1st or 2nd I ever had) (3 points), became lucid in it (5 points) and did a RC (1 point). So 4,5 points plus 12 points does 16,5 points for thaaaa ORANGE TEAM!   
> 
> I was kinda surprised that I actually did a WILD in my first attempt, months after my last try!  Did the Mancon V-Wild guide. I will post it after school.
> 
> Go go Orange team. I hope that the others also had a LD since sydney was always saying that we all would have a LD last night



Told you so.  :Happy:

----------


## Sydney

I didn't achieve lucidity last night, sadly I never even set my WBTB alarm! (oh, silly me)
But once I woke up in the morning, I tried to WILD and, well, fell asleep. But I had a pretty good dream after that. ^^
So 2.5 points for 2 dreams and a fragment.  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Three steps :
1. Transform
2. Fly
3. Summon
Now, dreams!
 1) I buried my violin in the ground for no reason, other than if it was in the ground, nobody could step on it.

2) 2)We were in a class where we were in the woods. There were fairies, but I didn’t become lucid. L I started cutting down the trees, and I’m fairly sure I accidentally killed some fairies.

3) 3)I had science, and I was in the attic of the school. We were camping, but we actually couldn’t see anything. We needed a torch and a textbooks I went to a random part of the floor, and cut a hole. The head of science looked up at me, and I smiled, jumped in, secretly took sa torch and text book and ran out before I was cauht. 
Man, I was gonna be the first one with points... Then my school changed the password for the wi-fi.  :Sad: 
Two frags and a dream : 2 points.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Woah, StaySharp, how long did you sleep for?! :O That's a lot of dreams!

----------


## Fuzzman

I ended up getting drunk last night so nothing recalled for me  :Sad:  Sorry team mates, I'll keep on track from now on, just wanted a good end to spring break  :tongue2: 

Oh, and my three step task is in my signature.

----------


## Avalanche

3 dreams and one fragment, that's 3.5 points for me.

----------


## djpatch999

Night 1!

2 dreams and 1 fragment: 2.5 points total! I did actually meet felicity in one of them but because it wasn't lucid it doesn't count  :Sad: 

Workbook:

http://www.dreamviews.org/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal:
DV's journaling system appears to be broken  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

Had myself a fragment in which I gained lucidity, but nothing more as I got this adrenaline rush and lost it. 5.5 poinst for *Team Blue**Points Updated!*

*Hidden:* No, they don't apply to the limit and you don't have to do the Three Step Tasks in the same dream for them to count. Only in the proper order, i.e: "1, 2, 3."

My three step tasks are: 1: Meet my Team Mate, 2: Use Telekinesis, 3: Manipulate the Elements

*Nice start people  Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

Matte, why am I still on 0? :'(

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Ok, so I remembered two dream fragments, one full dream, and attempted a WBTB. That's 3 points for me  ::D:

----------


## lemonDrops

*Day #1*

Wow! so much people lucid already!

I didn't sleep well last night, therefore no recalled dreams. To get it all started, i will WBTB and WILD tonight. See my three-step task list in my sig soon!

----------


## Kaenthem

hey,where are my two points!!!!!!!

----------


## siuol

You never counted my 3, the REM rebound set up was a success.

----------


## Avalanche

Matte87 can't into maths today it seems.

----------


## StaySharp

> Woah, StaySharp, how long did you sleep for?! :O That's a lot of dreams!



Actually I think less than 10 hours, maybe 8-9. I already had 17 dreams one night and now that I'm back home I'm going to set myself up for breaking the 20  :Shades wink: 


Also this might be nitpicking but every point counts. I had 2 short fragments during a nap I had a few hours ago, so 1 more point.

----------


## Matte87

Fixed the points. Should be correct now.

----------


## djpatch999

Thanks Matte  :smiley:

----------


## Hidden

Only recalled one dream last night.  ...Not too terrible, considering I only got 4 hours of sleep.  So 1 point for team Black.

Last night: 1
Total for competition: 1

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

Omg I'm so happy! I had a lucid last night!  ::D: 
So what I did was... I don't really understand how the point system works, so I'll just say all of what I did..

I remembered the whole dream, I got Lucid, I stabilised, I interacted with  DC, 
I basic summoned (I wasn't looking at my hand, and imagined an orange in it, then looked at it, and there it was!)
Also, I don't know if this fits into the technique categories, but I woke up at 6 like I usually do (I do the CAT technique) and then I went back to sleep, and then is when I got my lucid...
I guess if it was anything, it would be either WILD, or WBTB...

EDIT: Oh, and I remembered another dream, a whole one... But idk if that counts for extra.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Everything you did, just look for how many points its worth  :smiley:  It's only wbtb if yoou get out of bed, and its only WILD if you consciously go into the dream. (I don't think it was wild unless you were specifically trying to, its a tough technique.

Yeah, so I couldn't make my brain remember anything.... i got 5 frags but I'm going to say there's just 4 because whole numbers are best and I think a couple were.from the same dream.
That's a total of 2 points.
sweet dreams!!

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB: 3 points for succeeding
WILD: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Super Strength: 4 points
Teleport: 7 points
Advanced flying: 10 points
Total Points for Today: 34.5 points

Overall competition points: 1+34.5 = *35.5 points*


3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Taffy

Woo! Got lucid again (and so soon, too). Short lucid; missed opportunity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Become lucid: 5pts
Successfully RC: 1pt
Remember 2 dreams: 2pts
---
Old total: 3
New points: 8
Total: 11pts

Just wish it was long enough for me to do my task.

----------


## Sydney

So only 1 dream remembered, and a WBTB attempt. 2 points please.  :Cheeky: 

Old points: 2.5
New: 2
*Total: 4.5 points*

----------


## she

tried to WILD in a daytime, but false. remember 1 dream - 1 point

----------


## Kaenthem

3 dreams 3pts

total comp 5

----------


## nito89

*I got so stoned last night that i forgot about my WBTB attempt and just passed out instead. 
I still remember 3 dreams though -  3 points!*

----------


## StaySharp

Remembered just 3 dreams this night, I suppose I'll have to somehow work on having good recall in my own bed, I recall 3 full dreams and the first one was lucid, without anything much to happen though. I also got up after the second dream (actually not voluntarily) so I decided to turn it into a WBTB.

Lucidity: 5 Points
Stabilize: 2 Points
3 Full Dreams remembered: 3 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point
Total for this night would be: 11

Total for competition: 20

----------


## Hidden

Recalled 2 dreams and 2 fragments, so 3 points.

Edit: Make that three fragments, so 3.5 points.

Old points: 1
New points: 3.5
Total for competition: 4.5

Tasks are in my sig.

----------


## Sozu

One dream and one fragment last night  :smiley: 
+1,5 points this day

Total points for me is 2

_my task is in my previous post if missed as I edited yesterday._

----------


## Oreo

Recall was kind of horrible last night.

Fragment: 0.5 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
Stabilize: 2 points
Eat something: 4 points
Total: 15.5 points

Competition total: 52.5 points

----------


## Avalanche

Had a dreaming bonanza last night, mainly because I went to bed a little early and didn't have to get up early.

7 dreams and 1 fragment is 7.5 points.

11 points total for me.

----------


## Matte87

Had myself two dreams. So 2 points for *Team Blue!* *Points Updated!*

*weakamon:* You forgot the limit of 20 points per dream

*NightSpy2:* You're in *Team Red!* Welcome  :smiley:  Also your WBTB doesn't count unless you get up and stay up for a little while. 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## lemonDrops

*Day #2*

1 dream, 1 fragment and no success with my WBTB.

1 + 0.5 + 1 = 2.5 points

----------


## Fuzzman

Same as lemonDrops for me. 1 fragment, failed WBTB, and 1 dream.

so 2.5 points

----------


## djpatch999

15.5 points for me and team WINE

[EDIT: Just realised I completed my first step task as well!!! extra 5 points for me  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

TOTAL = 20.5 Points

Woo first time I've ever hit the limit  ::D:  ]

I GOT 2 LUCIDS!! xD

Workbook entry:

http://www.dreamviews.org/f136/djs-w...ml#post1840800

Dream Jornal:

Is it working yet?  :tongue2:

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, a fragment, and wbtb, 4.5 pts today

----------


## Avalanche

Is Ryartran even participating? He wasn't in the chat, hasn't posted here and he only joined up in the join-up thread and nothing else.

----------


## Matte87

People are given one week to update their score, after that they are removed from the competition.

----------


## StingPT

13/03/2012

I recalled 2 dreams and 1 fragment. Didn't go for a WILD since I had a math test today.

----------


## Avalanche

How did you do on the test?

----------


## lilmacky8abug

One dream= one point  :smiley: 

Competition total: 4

----------


## ryman

3 whole dreams remembered. Became lucid and successfully RCed

----------


## Rudedudeowns

One dream in the past two days, going for wild tonight wish me luck!
*1 point in total*

Oh and my 3 step task will be 
Fly, eat, advanced flying

----------


## Rudedudeowns

> Remember fragment: 0.5 point
>     WBTB: 3 points for succeeding
>     WILD: 3 points
>     Become lucid: 5 points
>     Interact with a DC: 2 points
>     Super Strength: 4 points
>     Teleport: 7 points
>     Advanced flying: 10 points
>     Total Points for Today: 34.5 points
> ...



Wtf weakamon, im so jelly...

----------


## Hidden

Yay, I have teammates!  Or...  at least one! =D

What day(s)/time is the chat for this?

----------


## Linkster17

got one point on the 10th for a dream

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4ps
Become lucid - 5ps
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
 Successfully RC: 1 points
 Interact with a DC: 2 points
fly - 4+5=9 - its first of my three step task
Eat something ( drank juice): 4 points
 and I drank cola - so, I made team task and I'm wait for Felicitypotter makes :smiley: 
 total -27 :smiley: ))))

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



I fall from the stairs  and understand that this is a dream. Made RC, flew from the window. I want to drink cola, took some ground and tried to make a bottle of cola - falce,it looked like ground. I took a part of the wall, but saw  tables with the banket. I took from the table the bottle with peach juce, tried - this was peach juce. I saw a bottle of cola near some lady, took it, drank a bit - it was like cola, but mixed with water. Said hi to DC, and she answered - hi! I went to look for a book to make task of the month - found the book with Garry Potter, open the chapter and tried just to jump in it - but when i touch the book - may be because of the blow woke up.

----------


## Coolb3rt

Remembered 2 fragments.
I guess that's like a point?
>_> idk

----------


## StaySharp

> Remembered 2 fragments.
> I guess that's like a point?
> >_> idk



Yeah it is, speaking of which I'm still missing one point for the same thing, 2 fragments. Also I won't sleep tonight and instead I'm going for a long REM-filled sleep tommorow, so 3 points for REM-Rebound.

Makes up for a total of 23 points currently.

----------


## Kaenthem

its time to geting back to lucid dreaming properely,i had 2 dreams and a failed WBTB.

----------


## Sozu

Two fragments and 1 failed WBTB
+ 2 points


Competition total: 4

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points, 

Workbook:

http://www.dreamviews.org/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

----------


## BobbyLance

> *weakamon:* You forgot the limit of 20 points per dream



Sorry, i forgot about the 20 point limit  ::D:  .
Remember 2 fragments: 1 point
Remember 2 whole dreams: 2 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total points for tonight: 4 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4 =* 28 points*


3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## nito89

*Another 2 dreams for me - weird ones.

The second one was learning to play basketball with a pigeon as the ball =S CRAZY!*

----------


## Sydney

So I had a short lucid, not sure what to call it though. It was like a mixture of DILD, DEILD, VILD. It was accidental, really.

Remember whole dream - 1 point
Become lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points (talked to them)

Old score: 4.5 points
Today's score: 8 points
*Total: 12.5 points*

----------


## lilmacky8abug

I had only one dream last night, so just 1 point for me  ::D: 

Competition total: 5 points

----------


## Oreo

2 fragments: 1 point

----------


## Avalanche

7 dreams, 7 points.

18 total. Not bad since I woke up at 2am with nothing recalled, then I had the 7 dreams in 5 hours, waking up after each one.

But still no lucids.

Swearword.

----------


## Fuzzman

recall's been terrible lately  :Sad:  2 fragments and failed WBTB, 2 pts

total for competition: 4.5

----------


## Taffy

> So I had a short lucid, not sure what to call it though. It was like a mixture of DILD, DEILD, VILD. It was accidental, really.



Nice, congrats on the lucid. ^__^

As for me, I had 2 dreams, so thats 2 points bringing my total up to 13 points.

----------


## Matte87

Got no time to update today, sry guys, Will update everything tomorrow.

----------


## siuol

2 dreams, 2 frags, and a wbtb, total of 4

----------


## Hidden

2 fragments = 1 point.

Old points: 4.5
New points: 1
Total for competition: 5.5

Edit: 1 more fragment during nap:

Old points: 5.5
New points: 0.5
Total for competition: 6

----------


## Rudedudeowns

so, i have 1 dream recall, 1 wbtb attempt *2 points*
Comp total =* 3 points*

----------


## StingPT

14/03/2012

Recalled 2 dreams.

----------


## insideout

Would using supplements be considered cheating?

----------


## Taffy

> Would using supplements be considered cheating?



I believe Matte said once before that it was allowed.

----------


## NightSpy2

> I believe Matte said once before that it was allowed.



Yey that's good lol.
'Cause I think I've found one that works really well. Probably going to try it in conjunction with some extra sleep, so it will be like, INSTA-LD!  :tongue2:

----------


## Hidden

> Yey that's good lol.
> 'Cause I think I've found one that works really well. Probably going to try it in conjunction with some extra sleep, so it will be like, INSTA-LD!



Which one are you using?

----------


## she

3 fragment -1.5 points
2 dreams- 2 points
WBTB - 1
total - 4.5

----------


## djpatch999

No dreams 0 points  :Sad:

----------


## Kaenthem

2 dwems

----------


## FelicityPotter

Where my recall go?!
Yesterday, 2 dreams and a fragment
Today, I had an FA and lost all my dreams leaving me with 3 frags, and a total of 4 points for the last couple of nights.

----------


## Sozu

How long do I have to remember my dreams? I had recall of 2 dreams that was very clear when I woke up, then I layed in bed for a min when I suddenly got a phone call and had to talk for more than 5 min or so.
Now I've forgot my dreams (but if lucky I can remember them later during day), does it count?
I also tried a WBTB in the night, I definitly has to become more awake next time as I went to bed again I fell asleep after some min..

So 1 point for trying WBTB
possible 2 points for the dreams?
+1 or +3 points

Total competition points: +5    if not counting the dream recalls
Total competition points: +7        if counting the dream recalls

----------


## TheSmooze

I managed to experience SP for the first time ever; it was surreal, but not particularly scary. Might have something to do with the only hallucination I had being some strangely cheerful music at the edge of my hearing. Almost polka-ish. I was right on the edge, and when it went away I sat up and immediately did a reality check. Then another one. Yep. Reality.

Shazbot.

Anyway, that's 2 fragments, 2 dreams, then 2 dreams 1 fragment and a failed WBTB that's 6.5 for this lot on top of the 2 I already had making for 8.5 points total, and still no lucids. (sadface)

----------


## Sydney

Failed WBTB last night, and one remembered dream. 2 points.  :smiley: 

Old score: 12.5 points
Today's score: 2 points
*New score: 14.5 ponts*

----------


## BobbyLance

> Wtf weakamon, im so jelly...



I'm sure you'll be able to do the same someday  :smiley: 

Anyway,
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Remember 2 fragments: 1 point
Total Points for Today: 3 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3 = *31 points*

----------


## GreyBeard

Didn't post yesterday so this is a combination of last night and the previous night: 1 long dream (1 pt), 1 regular dream (1 pt) + 2 fragments (1 pt) = 3 points

Hey NightSpy2, what supplements are you using?  I use them on a weekly basis, but am always looking for something better.  So far Galantamind works best for me if I can get back to sleep after taking it.  Also had some luck with Huperzine-A and an amino acid blend.

----------


## nito89

*1 dream recalled last night . 1 point

Going for a WBTB with some galatamine tonight so fingers crossed!*

----------


## Matte87

Had myself one fragment in which I was flying. Overslept and woke up in a hurry. Might have been a lucid but I'm not sure, remember that it felt awesome though  :smiley:  *Score updated!*

*LonelyCloud:* You have to remember them when you're at the computer, typing them down. Otherwise I could claim all my tiny frags during the night were long dreams and perhaps even lucids  :smiley: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Hidden

2 dreams and a fragment.

Old points: 6
New points: 2.5
Total for competition: 8.5

----------


## Avalanche

4 dreams from last night, not sure what happened, couldn't really fall asleep.

22 total for moi.

----------


## Fuzzman

I had 3 fragments for last night. I was so close to being lucid, I even asked myself if I was dreaming but something came and distracted me  :Sad:  I'm hoping I can get lucid at least once during this competition!

Competition total: 6

----------


## Coolb3rt

3 dreams

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, wbtb. 4pts

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Ok, so last night I had my second lucid dream ever, and it was totally AMAZING!!! 

Become lucid- 5 points
Interact w/a DC- 2 points
Fly- 4 points
Super speed- 4 points
Eat something- 4 points (the cake I summoned  :tongue2: )
Basic summon- 4 points (I summoned a piece of cake)
Transformation- 10 points (into a vampire)
Completing all 3 step tasks- +15 points (I think that's how it works?)

Overall: 48 points  ::D:  ::D:   ::banana::   ::banana:: 

Since there is a 20 point limit that means I only get 20, but oh well!!!!!! It was an awesome experience  :smiley: 

Btw I know it seems crazy that I did all that, but I recorded the whole dream in my DJ. Link in my signature  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

Awesome lucid lilmacky. Sounded like you had a fair bit of control and no stabilization issues. Maybe the reason you got lucid was because you relaxed for a night from doing mantras and you feel asleep right into a REM cycle?

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Idk. I was pretty sick and tired last night, so I guess that could have been it. Maybe all I needed was to take my efforts down a notch And that's what brought it on  :smiley: . I've heard that works for some people.

----------


## lemonDrops

2 fragments = 1 point.

----------


## Sivason

First post in thread.

Goals 1) Teleport 2) Elemental manipulation 3) Advanced flying

Dream 1: 03/13/12 Lucid 5, RC 1, frag 0.5 =6.5
Dream 2: 03/13/12 Lucid 5, frag 0.5 = 5.5
Dream 3: 03/13/12 Lucid 5, WILD 3, frag 0.5 = 8.5

Dream 4: 03/14/12 Lucid 5, RC 1, Stab 2, Fly 4, Mass TK 10, Adv Summon 10 = 20

Total 40.5

Total

----------


## Fuzzman

Sivason, are you in the competition? I don't see your name in the list.

Though that's a good amount of points and I'm sure you would demolish most of us in the competition if you kept it up  :tongue2:

----------


## StingPT

15/03/2012

Recalled 2 dreams and 1 fragment. Damn I always forget to go out of bed when my alarm rings in WBTB...

PS: Took me 3 minutes to find this post! xD I'm so tired... see you guys tomorrow...

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream and 2 fragments... So, 2 points.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

> I managed to experience SP for the first time ever; it was surreal, but not particularly scary. Might have something to do with the only hallucination I had being some strangely cheerful music at the edge of my hearing. Almost polka-ish. I was right on the edge, and when it went away I sat up and immediately did a reality check. Then another one. Yep. Reality.



I would kill just to get to SP. I've only done it once myself, though I wish I was better at WILDing.

Anyway, one fragment, so half a point.  ._.  Brings my total up to 13.5.

----------


## Oreo

Dream 1:
Fragment: 0.5 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Total: 5.5 points

Dream 2:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Total: 6 points

Night total: 11.5 points
Competition total: 60 points

----------


## Rudedudeowns

fragment and wbtb for a total of *1.5 points*

----------


## Sivason

> Sivason, are you in the competition? I don't see your name in the list.
> 
> Though that's a good amount of points and I'm sure you would demolish most of us in the competition if you kept it up



Thanks for the vote of confidence. I dont want to spoil the fun. I work often 2 back to back 14 hour shifts. I get real sedated and am less likey those nights to remember much.

----------


## Sivason

> Sivason, are you in the competition? I don't see your name in the list.
> 
> Though that's a good amount of points and I'm sure you would demolish most of us in the competition if you kept it up



Hmmm, I don't know, it sounds like fun, but I don't want to ruin anyone elses fun. Do I need to do anything to get added?

If I score to fast I will put all the dreams in my journal but just claim points if I can do  something extra cool.

----------


## Fuzzman

> Hmmm, I don't know, it sounds like fun, but I don't want to ruin anyone elses fun. Do I need to do anything to get added?
> 
> If I score to fast I will put all the dreams in my journal but just claim points if I can do  something extra cool.



I wasn't trying to say you can't join because you're too good, that would just be harsh. I don't think it would ruin anyone's fun to have you here and it may even give some people more motivation. Also there is an Upper League for those who feel like they have LD's really often and want more challenge. For me personally this is more of a competition with myself than with anyone else lol.

But we all signed up a couple weeks ago for the competition and we're in groups, so I was just wondering if you had signed up. I don't know if you can join mid competition, but if not I'm sure there will be plenty more to come after this. Maybe Matte will be able to fit you into an upper league group or if you feel badass enough he'll put you in your own group  :tongue2:

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



Today I had 2 LD.
First. I went to the kindergaden for my son and understand that something wrong with my wear. I went some more and become lucid. Made RC, I was in the class and among me and my son there were a lot of kids. I took him and we jump in the portal - I want the portal took us in the Garry Potter book. We went too long and I awoke. Portal didn't work :Sad: 
Second. I lied under the blanket and understand that it may be a dream. Stood up. The room isn't my, so its a dream. Tried to make telikenesis - move the pencil on the table, but it didn;t move and the table became to transform and became longer. I gave up it. Looked in the window for a moment - there was snow and winter. I went back to telekinesis. On the sofa lied a big ashent book - I tried to open it from the about 2 meteres. Succeded!!! I opened and closed it again. Then I desided to do the TOTM  - there was another big book with tales and pictures. I opened it, found wellknown tale, put the book on the floor and made the portal just in the book, jump in it and was in the room again... Didn't work. Then saw my husbent on the bed and had sex and awoke.



1 dream - 1
1 fragment -0.5
first LD  WBTB - 3
become lucid - 5
RC - 1
interact with DC -2
second LD
 - I don't know how to count if you begin LD in the bed. And  if I opened the book from 2 meters, but don;t move it is it TK or not? - if counts - 14 ps - its second of threesteptask.
interact with DC - 2

----------


## Kaenthem

i became lucid last night,and i succssfully stablized the dream and RCed,i became lucid because of a WBTB,and remembered 3 dreams in total so thats
became lucid 5
RC  1
Stabilize 2
wbtb 3
3 dreams 3
and thats
5+1+2+3+3....14
comp total....14+10....24

i'am coming :Shades wink:

----------


## djpatch999

> I wasn't trying to say you can't join because you're too good, that would just be harsh. I don't think it would ruin anyone's fun to have you here and it may even give some people more motivation. Also there is an Upper League for those who feel like they have LD's really often and want more challenge. For me personally this is more of a competition with myself than with anyone else lol.
> 
> But we all signed up a couple weeks ago for the competition and we're in groups, so I was just wondering if you had signed up. I don't know if you can join mid competition, but if not I'm sure there will be plenty more to come after this. Maybe Matte will be able to fit you into an upper league group or if you feel badass enough he'll put you in your own group



Well maybe since sivasion gained a large amount of points on their first night then it might be enough to catch up with everyone and maybe even get into the upper league  :smiley:  It would also even out the teams  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Another 2 lucids!!!  ::D: 

18 more points for me and team *Wine*

Workbook entry

http://www.dreamviews.org/f136/djs-w...ml#post1841833

Dream Journal entry (woo it's working again  ::D: )

I got another lucid!!!! well 2 actually  :tongue2:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember fragment: 0.5 point
WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid
Remember 3 whole dream: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Total Points for Today: 13 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13 = *44 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Sozu

1 dream, 1 fragment, 1 fail WBTB
+2,5 points

total competition points: 7,5

----------


## Sydney

Failed WBTB attempt (actually, I didn't get up out of bed, because I figured I would be able to visualize easier).
But no,  that means I would actually fall asleep faster lol.
So that doesn't count, only remembered one dream.  :smiley: 

Old score: 14.5 points
Today's: 1 point
*Total: 15.5 points*

----------


## StaySharp

I recalled one small fragment had 2 full dreams and 1 full lucid. I switched to polyphasic today (basically I was constantly switching between being awake and sleeping, resulting in several WBTBs [of which one was even successful]).

1 Fragment: 0,5 Points
3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
1 (of the 3 above) Lucid: 5 Points
Successful WBTB: 3 Points
Successfully RC: 1 Point
Interact with a DC: 2 Points
Super Stregth: 4 Points
Total Points: 18,5
Competition Points: 41,5

The dreams in question (excluding the fragment) were posted here:
http://www.dreamviews.org/f45/share-...ml#post1841891
I even attempted Elemental Manipulation, but no success.

I guess Upper League is the right place, even though our team only consists of me and Oreoboy1996 we are already close the 100.

----------


## nito89

*Remembered a dream and forgot to set my WBTB alarm. Well done nito, -.-

1 point. I'll try another WBTB tonight!*

----------


## Hidden

1 dream and 2 fragments = 2 points

Old points: 8.5
New points: 2
Total for competition: 10.5

----------


## Avalanche

3 crappy dreams (except for one). Pretty shoddy night, not sure what's going on. But it's the weekend now, lie ins mean more dreams.

25 points total.

----------


## Taffy

1 dream; 1 point, total of 14.5 points.

----------


## Matte87

Had myself a short lucid last night in which I stabilized and tried summoning nito, but it ended before that. So that's 1+2+5 = 8 points for me and *Team Blue!*. *Points Updated!*

*sivason:* You're in Upper League and *Team Jungle.*.

*ryman:* You're moved to *Team Ocean.*

*she:* You should be in upper league, I'll see if I can get a new team going later on and adjust the points accordingly.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Avalanche

Hey Matte, it's been a week already and Ryartran hasn't even stuck his head round the door. 

Can you kick him or something already and give us a team member who is actually doing something?
I don't want to pick on the guy but I wanna WIN

----------


## djpatch999

I thought everybody was going to get sent a reminder? Oh well  ::lol::

----------


## Fuzzman

1 dream and 1 fragment = 1.5 pts

Total for competition: 7.5

----------


## Kaenthem

i am gona try to meet you weakamon,wich me luck

----------


## Matte87

If he hasn't replied when I'm about to update the score tomorrow, he's out. It's not been a full week yet  :smiley:

----------


## Avalanche

If he is booted, then how will the teams be reshuffled then? Only two people in one team in the lower league isn't very fair..

----------


## djpatch999

There is only two people in one team  :tongue2:  *waves from team wine*

----------


## Avalanche

Yeah but Dj you are borderling upper league..

It doesn't really matter how the teams go, I just don't really like people who join these things and then not show up.

----------


## djpatch999

Am I? I was thinking that this week is a one off, I've never been this good lol :3 Yeah I agree, maybe we should at least warn him before he gets kicked?  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

3 dreams 2 frags and a wbtb fail, so 5 pts. I'll try for a nap but it may be late

----------


## Avalanche

I'm not saying he's inconsiderate or anything because he didn't participate. He might be unable to get to his computer or simply forgot.
He is getting a warning Matte said though.

----------


## Matte87

He's not getting a warning, he's getting his ass permanently banned from the competition for all eternity. This is the second time he's done this, so I'm not exactly going to hold back on my wrath if he does not post anything in 18 or so hours. Don't worry about the teams Avalanche, I will merge a few of them and make sure it's as even as possible.

----------


## djpatch999

Fair enough :3

----------


## Avalanche

Well now. Banhammer is the best hammer. 

I really don't understand how you would think of joining the comp, and then just not participate?
Surely nothing could have come up in his life right as the comp started?

----------


## djpatch999

Well you say that, but things come up regardless of the time. Got to admit though twice in a row is a bit off.

----------


## Avalanche

Aye.
Why waste the time and not just hammer him now?
It's not like he's going to magically pop up in time.

If it's more convenient to do so, ban him now and change the teams up a bit.

[spoiler]Didn't like being in team "pink" anyway[/spoiler]

----------


## Oreo

Dream 1:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Transformation: 10 points
Element manipulation: 8 points
Telekinesis: 4 points (Does it count if you use a spell from a wand to levitate something and throw it?)
Total: 20 points

Dream 2:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Super strength: 4 points
Super speed: 4 points
Total: 14 points

Night total: 34 points
Competition total: 99 points

----------


## BobbyLance

> i am gona try to meet you weakamon,wich me luck



good luck  ::D: 


WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 1 point

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1 = *45 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Sivason

I guess I do get to play. Had the oddest LD last night. It was very abstarct and I seem to have been a color (blue) rather than a person. It was so off the wall I never got to do anything, but try to move and figure out what was going on.
03/15/12
Remember full dream 1, lucid 5, WBTB 3= total of 9 points.
Competition total= 49.5
03/15/12 Abstract WBTB - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sivason

If I get points for one of my 3 goals, does it get added ontop of the maximum of 20? Like if I score over 20 but also do my first goal, is that 25? 
Tonight should be a great night for WBTBs. I have to stay in a hotel between two long work shifts. I normally take ambien and have a drink, which ruins my LDS, but I am naturally very tired tonight. I also will have 9 hours to sleep. I want to try something crazy difficult and see if I can remember to do it. My first goal is teleport, but that one is all ready something I do alot. I think maybe I could transform into say a horse and then get running and try to teleport while in motion and horse form. That should be worth plenty, but maybe a flying horse that teleport? That maxs out the score. I will be thrilled if I pull all that off!

----------


## ryman

4 Remember whole dreams from last night.

----------


## Matte87

Three Step Tasks do not add to the Team Score nor the limit of 20 points. If you complete all three tasks in one single LD, you'll be awarded 20 + 5 + 10 + 15 points, and your team will get 20.

----------


## FelicityPotter

2 points in last two days... Sorry, team!!

----------


## she

WBTB -1
1 fragment-0.5
2 dreams -2
total - 3.5

----------


## lemonDrops

Day #6:

A bit late but heres my first lucid in this competition:
5 pts. for getting lucid
2 pts. for interaction with DCs
4 pts. for eating something
7 pts. for teleporting
1 pts. for another dream
= 19 points

But i missed my chance to complete two tasks of my task list :/

----------


## Kaenthem

i became lucid last night,but for a very period of time,i succssfully RCed and stabilized the dream but once more i've been attacked by a freaking dog which made me lose lucidity,and if this ain't enough my WBTB alarm didn't woke me up,i remembered 3 dreams,i hope today i'll have more luck 
become lucid 5
RC 1
stabilize 2
3 dreams 3
intract with a DC 2 (is the dog attacking me counted?) 
5+1+2+3+2+24....37

----------


## djpatch999

0 Dreams - 0 Points, This always happens after a lucid  :Sad:

----------


## TheSmooze

2 dreams, 3 frags and a failed WBTB over these 2 days. That's 4.5 points + 8.5 earlier for a total of 13 points. 

Still no lucids. :S

----------


## Matte87

Score will be updated tomorrow, got no time today.

----------


## StaySharp

Recalled 4 Dreams: 4 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point
+5 Points
Competition Total: 46,5

----------


## GreyBeard

Finally some luck:

Previous night
1 dream recalled: 1pt
2 fragments recalled: 1pt

Last night
2 dreams recalled: 2pts
Successful WBTB: 3pts
Became lucid: 5pts
Successful RC: 1pt

2 night total: 13pts

Unfortunately I couldn't stabilize the dream and it fell apart fairly quickly.  Happy to get a LD w/o supplements though, which is rare for me.  Go team Pink!

----------


## Sivason

Darn, I felt confident I would have a great LD and it never happened. Nights between two 12 hour shifts seem to be dreamless.
03/16/12 1 failed WBTB= 1point comp total=50.5

----------


## Taffy

1 dream, total of 15.5 points.

I think you gave me an extra 0.5 points last time. I should've only had 14.5, not 15.

----------


## Avalanche

2 dreams and 6 fragments makes 5 points.

Darn me staying up late to browse DV, messed up my dreams.

----------


## Oreo

Dream 1:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Super speed: 4 points
Total: 10 points

Dream 2:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Element manipulation: 8 points
Total: 14 points

Night total: 24
Competition total: 123 points

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Not much luck. Just remembered a fragment. .5 points for me  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams remembered for me and a WBTB attempt! It failed so 3 points!*

----------


## Hidden

Only 1 dream, and a failed WBTB.

Old points: 10.5
New points: 2
Total for competition: 12.5

----------


## siuol

4 dreams, frag, wbtb fail, 5.5 total

----------


## Fuzzman

Just one fragment for me last night, .5 pts

Total: 8 points

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



My aunt with cousins came and I understood, that it can't be. Made RC. My aunt is noisy so I flew but everywere were clotheslines. I really haven't seen something like that about year in my LD. I land and must interact with aunt.  Remembered about threesteptask and put hands in the wall - it succeded from the second atempt. Looked around - there were a lot of DC and they came in the yard. I thought it's bad and several times said EXIT and went to another dream and in 20 seconds was in real.



3 dreams - 3ps
DEILD - 2 ps
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points +15=19 - its third of three step task
total-38

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 1 point for trying
Remember 2 whole dreams: 2 points
Remember dream fragment: .5 point
Total Points for Today: 3.5 point

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5 = *48.5 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Kaenthem

remebered 4 dreams
1 failed WBTB

and a short lucid moment where i RC to that
4+1+5+1...11
11+35...46

----------


## lemonDrops

will there be a chat this evening?

----------


## Matte87

Yes lemonDrops  :smiley:  at 20.00 GMT+1.

----------


## Sydney

But anyways, failed WBTB. 1 point.  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

2 Full Dreams: 2 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
Total: 3 Points
Total Competition: 49,5 Points

----------


## Oreo

2 whole dreams: 2 points
2 fragments: 1 point

Night total: 3 points
Competition total: 126 points

----------


## Taffy

1 dream, 1 fragment, 1 failed WBTB. +2.5 points, total of 18 points.

----------


## Avalanche

5.5 point from last night...

Damn you long weekends.

New total is 35.5.

----------


## lilmacky8abug

.5 for a dream fragment

----------


## Sozu

I didn't post yesterday, so I do for yesterday and today.

Yesterday: 2 fragments
Today: 1 fragment

+1,5 points

total competition points: 9 points

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams agin for me last night, 2 points.*

----------


## Fuzzman

Woo finally some progress, albeit small progress

Fragment x3:         1.5
Dream:                  1
Successful WBTB:   3
Lucid:                    5
Interact w/ DC:      2  (I don't know if this really counts, check spoiler to see if it should or not)

Total:              12.5 points
Competition:    8  +  12.5   = 20.5 points



*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 



 I don't remember exactly what's going on before this, but beginning with the part I can remember I'm in a dream where I'm in my bed telling myself I will lucid dream. I go into another scene where I'm not yet lucid, but something feels off. I'm in my living room and my room mate and his girlfriend are sitting at the dinner table. It clicks that I am dreaming when I remember how I was just in bed a moment ago. I want to stabilize so first I reaffirm that I'm dreaming by telling my friends "I am Dreaming" (_this is the part where I'm not quite sure if it counts as interaction_). They turn to look at me as if to respond but then everything goes black and I think how I'm back in my bed (but it's really just my dream bed). I get a little upset but just tell myself to go back into a dream. I end up going into another dream scene but I've lost lucidity by this point.

----------


## GreyBeard

I always thought alcohol was bad for dreaming.  I'm not a big drinker, but yesterday was St. Patty's so I indulged.  Then had a crazy night of dreams with really good recall and even became lucid.

4 full dreams = 4pts
2 fragments = 1pt
Successful WBTB = 3pts
Become Lucid = 5pts
Successful RC = 1pt
DEILD = 2pts
Interact with DC = 2pts

I also did two of my 3-step-tasks.  Unfortunately I did them in the wrong order.  I did telekinesis and basic summoning, but was supposed to do summoning first.  Do I still get credit for summoning?  I assume the telekinesis doesn't count since I did it out of order.

3 Step Task = 5pts (remove if you don't think this should count)

Total night = 23pts


*Spoiler* for _3 Step Task Dream_: 



I'm in another dream now.  I remember walking into a room full of people, who I believe want to fight me.  I become lucid and remember my three step task from the competition.  First, to show off my skills I use telekinesis to lift something off a shelf, float it around the room, then throw it at someone's feet.  The DCs seemed to be somewhat frightened of me and are proceeding cautiously.  I then think to summon a Lightsaber.  I slowly walk over to a windowsill.  I don't take my eyes off the DCs.  I reach out with my hand without looking and grab the Lightsaber off the window.  I never looked at it, I just assumed it was there... and it was!  It was a black heavy handle made out of some kind of metal.  It was a little longer than I expected.  I pressed a button to turn it on and the beam was red.  I always wondered what color Lightsaber I would have.  The beam was longer and skinnier than I expected.  It was also a little on the flimsy side.  I started using it on people, but it didn't really work.  It went right through them, but never hurt anyone.  I looked at the handle and adjusted the settings.  There were a couple of switches, but I didn't know what they did.  That didn't seem to help. Someone else had a lightsaber and I fought him for a while.  The DCs eventually got scared and all ran away.  I thought about transporting, but then woke up.  The dream probably lasted 3-5 minutes (subjectively).

----------


## StingPT

17/03/2012

Recalled 1 fragment.
-------------------------
18/03/2012

Recalled 1 dream and 1 fragment.

WBTB seem to fail because I always forget to get up and because I think that I can stay awaken when I visualize. I guess I was terribly wrong....  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

I need a judgement call on Advanced Flying. The dream in question is all ready maxed out on points, and the flying happened out of order, as far as my goals. So, the question is for tonight, does flying in the form of a pegasus, dragon or eagle, and dive bombing from a couple thousand feet count as advanced flying? I plan to do the advanced flying thing next, and need to know if that kind of flying counts.
I have two lucids to report, but I am at work, so I will add them in the evening after completing my journal entries.

----------


## Matte87

2 Fragments for me last night. *Points Updated!*

Remade the teams a bit so it should be more fair, also kicked the two people who were inactive. 

*GreyBeard:* The order is specific, so you'll only be awarded +5 points for that.

*sivason:* Yes that is advanced flying alright.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh, man, I recently realized I haven't posted in a while  :Sad:  But since the last time I posted I had a total of three dreams. That's three points. Things are not going well. But I have a feeling I will become lucid tonight.  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

Sorry for the late update guys, been busy all day  :Sad: 

Anyway it's 3 points for 3 dreams  :smiley: 

Workbook entry:

http://www.dreamviews.org/f136/djs-w...79/index3.html

Dream Journal Entry:

DJ's workbook 18/03/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Hidden

Recalled 3 dreams.

Old points: 12.5
New points: 3
Total for competition: 15.5

----------


## siuol

last night was 2 dreams 1 failed wbtb, and a frag. 3.5

----------


## Rudedudeowns

so the past two days, dream fragment and wbtb and 1 dream for a total of *2.5 points*

----------


## Sivason

03/17/12 Challenge: Teleporting Horse in Flight. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



> I want to try something crazy difficult and see if I can remember to do it. My first goal is teleport, but that one is all ready something I do alot. I think maybe I could transform into say a horse and then get running and try to teleport while in motion and horse form. That should be worth plenty, but maybe a flying horse that teleport? That maxs out the score. I will be thrilled if I pull all that off!



I actually pulled it off! It took two nights, but was awesome. I am putting a link to the dream journal entry. Check it out if your interested.

03/17/12 1st dream. WBTB 3, Lucid 5, remeber whole 1, transform 10, stablize 2= 20

03/17/12 2nd dream. DEILD 2, Lucid 5, remeber whole 1, transform (X6) 10, stablize 2, RC 1, Advanced flying (X2) (goal #3 out of order) 10, teleport (X2) *(goal #1)* 7, advanced summoning 10, elemental manipulation (X4) *(goal #2)* 8, eat something 4 = 52! = 20 plus 5 (first goal) plus 10 (second goal)

1st dream =20
2nd dream =20+5+10=35

total for the night 55 points. Had 50.5 points.

Total competition points = 105.5

----------


## she

WBTB -1
1 fragment - 0.5
1 dream - 1
total 2,5

----------


## BobbyLance

> *sivason:* 50.5
> *weakamon:* 49.5
> *areyoume:* 46



Hey Matte, I think you got a slight miscalculation there. That's supposed to be 4*8*.5

Anyway,
Remember Dream Fragment: 0.5 point
Total Points for Today: 0.5 point

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5 = 49 points

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Sydney

Just a WBTB attempt.  :tongue2:

----------


## nito89

*I remember 4 dreams last night... Briefly lucid in one of them and ran at super speed, but woke up straight after. so thats 4 dreams - 4 points, lucid + 5 = 9 points and super speed + 4 so 13 points 
Also in my dreams I dreamed of matte and sydney even though it was a non-lucid, but we were learning dream control. Can't believe i didn't become lucid from that -.-*

----------


## Avalanche

3.5 points from last night (thankfully it's back to school and regular sleeping times now) so my new total is 39 points.

----------


## Fuzzman

2 dreams, fragment, and failed WBTB, 3.5 points

Competition total: 24

----------


## Sozu

1 fragment, 1 try of WBTB
+1,5 points

Total competition points: 10,5

----------


## lemonDrops

just a frag tonight. so 1/2 point

----------


## djpatch999

1 Dream - 1 Point  :smiley:  I'll post the update links in a bit  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

2 frags for me. *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Taffy

1 dream/point, total of 19 points.

----------


## siuol

set up rem rebound for 3 points. nap now, if everything goes well I will be reporting a lucid in soon

----------


## Kaenthem

weakamon and sivason am gonna try meet one of you tonight wich me luck.
and also i forgot to post today........... 3dreams and a failed WBTB

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point
Total: 4,5 Points
Total Competition: 54 Points

----------


## NightSpy2

WBTB attempt and one fragment.
So that's 0.5 + 1 = 1.5

----------


## ryman

I'm sorry guys I'm out of this competition I just don't have the time to keep up with it.

----------


## Sivason

> weakamon and sivason am gonna try meet one of you tonight wich me luck.
> and also i forgot to post today........... 3dreams and a failed WBTB



What will you look like? I will wear a black leather coat and generate a yellow arua. That should help. I will try to be near a fountain in a park at least 3 times tonight to help you find me.

----------


## Sivason

03/18/12 Flying snake and the Sputnick Harley WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Here is a link to the second dream. It is very cool, may be some of you will want to see what methodsIi am using. I made 6 WILD attempts over 11.5 hours in bed. #5 and #6 worked. #6 is awesome and lasted about 45 minutes. 

03/18/12 1st Dream: R. Whole 1 ,Lucid 5, stable 2,  sup. str. 4, WILD =15

03/18/12 2nd Dream: R. Whole 1, Lucid 5, stable 2, WILD 3, transform (winged serpant, eagle) 10, Adv Flying (completes my goals) 10,teleport 7, interact with Dc (sex with 3 famous women) 2, adv. sum. 10, eat 4, pass through 4, super speed 4, elemental 8, TK 4 = 73 = 20. Completed  3rd goal = 15. dream total 20+15 =35

New points 15 +35= 50

*Toatal compitition points = 105.5 + 50 = 155.5*

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Remember whole dream one point  :smiley: 

Competition total: 42 points

----------


## Sydney

> I made 6 WILD attempts over 11.5 hours in bed.



When I saw this I was like:  ::shock:: 
And then I was like:  ::bowdown::

----------


## Sydney

> Also in my dreams I dreamed of matte and sydney even though it was a non-lucid, but we were learning dream control. Can't believe i didn't become lucid from that -.-



Do you remember what we looked like?
As a side note, I think it would be freakin' sweet if we all met in a dream.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

1 dream and wbtb for *2 points*

----------


## siuol

nap gave a frag, .5

----------


## Fuzzman

Hey I was just wondering, would smoking weed to suppress REM sleep for a night qualify as setting up for REM rebound?

----------


## she

WBTB-1
1 dream - 1
total - 2

----------


## Sydney

2 dreams, and 1 failed WBTB attempt.

Old points: 17.5
Today's points: 3
*New score: 20.5 points*

----------


## Sozu

Slept like crazy, woke up  now after 1pm, no much left of the day  :Sad: 
Well, I remember 2 dreams

+ 2 points

Total competition points: 12,5

----------


## GreyBeard

Previous night: 3 fragments = 1.5 pts
Last night: 1 fragment = 0.5 pts

2-Night Total = 2 pts.

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember Dream: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 2 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5+2 =* 51 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Kaenthem

6 dreams  ::shock::  ....no lucids  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full dreams: 3 Points
Become Lucid: 5 Points
WBTB (Success): 3 Points
Stabilize: 2 Points
RC: 1 Point
DC Interaction: 2 Points
Advanced Summoning: 10 Points
Total: 26 Points
Total Valid: 22 Points (20+1+1)
Total Competition: 76


I assume summoning portals to other places with pretty much even the correct physics while looking and walking through right in front of me with open eyes counts as Advanced Summoning right?
I wouldn't think so but does it also count as Teleport?

----------


## FelicityPotter

Wow, yesterday I remembered nothing, today I came out with one full dream, became lucid, teleport, fly  ::D:  , stabilize, and two fragments :3
That's a total of 20, and as for my three step tasks... I forgot I had to transform. -__-
 Ah, a lucid dream. Finally!
Dream 1 was just a fragment. I was in a pub, helping my music teacher set up stands, when I got the urge to take the covers from all the music she was handing out. She said I could take them, so I rooms some and ran to the toilet with them.
Dream 2 is my lucid.  :wink2:  I can't remember what made me lucid, but Jack and I were throwing and catching a ball. When I became lucid, I accidentally dropped the ball, so I tried to fly by pretending to swim to fly to get it. It was clumsy but it worked. I decided that it would be cool to destroy my house, so I stabilized then teleported by using a door that lead to my livingroom. I stood on the carpet and felt the force of my feet on the ground, getting heavier and stronger. Then I stomped and a gaping hole opened up, and at the bottom, very far down, it was glowing red. Maybe hell, or the core of the Earth.  :tongue2:  So I think it ended right about here.
And dream 3, I remembered this frag right now. I was being told that it was Christmas on Sunday, which was really bad because I made lots of plans.

----------


## lemonDrops

1 dream, 1 fragment. These dreams where really vivid.

so 1.5 pts.

----------


## Sivason

No, luck for me this time.

----------


## djpatch999

0.5 points for a fragment  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

Nothing last night. *Points Updated!* I will remake the teams tomorrow. Got little time tonight.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## siuol

2 dreams a frag and wbtb, 3.5pts

----------


## Taffy

Uno sueño, one point por favor. :3

Total: 20 points

----------


## Sivason

In trying to recall dreams from last night I remembered of short funny sort of LD. I don't want any points for it. Just a dream of being at work, then telling myself to stop dreaming about work and causing the dream to end. Kind of like a LD.

----------


## Sydney

> Nothing last night. *Points Updated!* I will remake the teams tomorrow. Got little time tonight.
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Remake them!  ::o: 
As in completely?

----------


## NightSpy2

Omg. Can't believe it, had an LD last night AGAIN! This is so weird!!! Maybe this competition thread is somehow subconsciously making me get LD's? xD
Anyway... I: DILD, sucessfully did an RC and remembered a fragment... oh, and I stabilised and walked through a wall....
So, that's about, 5+2+1+0.5+4 = 12.5    ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember 2 whole dreams: 2 points
Become lucid: 5 points
WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid
Successfully RC: 1 points
Fly: 4 points
Super Strength: 4 points
Total Points for Today: 19 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5+2+19 = *70 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Taffy

I REALLY need to get lucid. Tonight. Come on, me, you can do it! C:

----------


## she

WBTB -1p
2 dreams - 2ps
1 fragment - 0.5ps
total - 3.5

----------


## FelicityPotter

Oh, false awakening... Why do they only occur when I remember a tonne of dreams? Give me 0 points, please :'(

----------


## djpatch999

Due to the consumption of large amounts of alcohol my recall has completely disappeared  :Sad:  no dreams to report - 0 Points

----------


## TheSmooze

Didn't have anything at all last night, went to bed too late. The night (or more specifically, the morning) before that, though, I managed to do about 5 DEILDS in a chain within 30 minutes or so. I was in the dream state but I couldn't move because I would wake up the moment I moved or even tried to open my eyes more than halfway.

Anyway, since they were all similar, short and I lost count I'd call it about 4 fragments, a full dream from before the DEILD/WILD attempts and one WILD/WBTB, making for 7 more points, giving a total of... 20, I think.

----------


## Sydney

Just a WBTB attempt.. on which I fell asleep.. again..
Oh well there's always tonight. ^-^

----------


## lemonDrops

one short lucid. 5 pts. i couldn't do much because my alarm woke me.

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams each night for 2 nights!
So 2 points for yesterday and 2 points for today. My comp won't connect to Dv.com for some reason =S.*

----------


## Fuzzman

4 Fragments and a failed WBTB last night, 3 pts

Competition total: 27

----------


## Hidden

Dreams: 5
Fragments: 2
WBTB: 1

Old points: 15.5
New points: 7
Total for competition: 22.5

----------


## Avalanche

DV was down or not working for me yesterday so I couldn't update my points, but I did note them down, as well as last nights.

Over the two nights I got 10.5 points, my new total is 49.5.

What happened to DV? Was it just me who couldn't get on?
EDIT
Ah, I see, Dv is back to .com land. Nice job lads. And it cost 5000 yankee dollars to get it back? There's dedication.

----------


## Matte87

3 fragments for me, *Points Updated!*

The teams are now remade a bit  :smiley: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## GreyBeard

Last Night:
1 whole dream + 2 fragments = 2 pts

----------


## Coolb3rt

3 dreams remembered, I became lucid in one, but lost it soon after so I don't know if that counts. I probably forgot after like 15-20 seconds

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, 3pts

----------


## Sozu

1 fragment

+0,5

Total competition points: 13

----------


## Taffy

Could've sworn I posted for today... anyway...

1 point; total is now 21.

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Two fragments. One point for me  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

2 dreams and 2 fragments, makes 4 points for now.
Total Competition: 79 Points

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream, one point.  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

Nothing worth reporting for last night, just some frags, but I don't want points for them. Maybe I will have some luck tonight.

----------


## Sozu

Dooh, I don't remember anything from last night. Might come up something during the day. But so far

+0
Total competition points: 13            still

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember 2 whole dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 3 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5+2+19+3 = *73 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## she

no dream recall

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams today. Well, last night... This morning? anyway, two dreams, two points. :3

Total of 23.

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams again - 2 points!*

----------


## Sivason

A little better luck. One short and ordinary LD. It lasted less than 2 minutes, because I tried to think of what to do, before I stabalized.

03/21/12 Remember whole 1, Lucid 5, WBTB 3 = 8 points

*155.5 + 8 = 163.5 total points*

----------


## Fuzzman

Just 2 fragments, 1 point

28 total

----------


## Oreo

March 19, 2012
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Basic summon: 4 points
total: 10 points

March 20, 2012
Whole dream: 1 point
Become Lucid: 5 points
Stabilize: 2 points
Dragon morph: 10 points
Advanced flying: 10 points
Total: 20 points

March 22, 2012
Whole dream: 1 point
Reality check: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
DC interaction: 2 points
Stabilize: 2 points
Teleport: 7 points
Eat something: 4 points
Total: 20 points

My three step task: 
 [x] Advanced Flying: 5 points
 [ ] Element manipulation
 [ ] Push your hand through a solid object 

10 + 20 + 20 + 5 = 55 points

Competition total: 181 points

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and point for *Team Blue!* *Points Updated!*

Very nice guys  :smiley: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Avalanche

4 dreams and a frag, new total is 54 points.

----------


## djpatch999

Sorry for the late update guys, couldn't get to my computer due to traffic  :Crying:  Anyway I had another lucid, didn't do much though  :Sad:  9.5 Points to me and team Wine!!  ::D: 

Workbook entry:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1844775

Dream Journal entry:

Yet another lucid?! This competition is working wonders for me!!! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## siuol

4 pts, all dreams

----------


## lilmacky8abug

Just a fragment. .5 points

----------


## Hidden

1 fragment puts me at 23 total.

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dreams_: 



I was lying in the bed, it was night and husband's father was in the room. I thought that it can't be because he lives in other house and I locked the door in the evening, so it might be LD. Made reality check, stood up, ask DC what is he doing here - he answered something that he came home late... I went to the street and flew and ram into some glue and it was on my face and prevent me to see clearly. I tear it off the eyes by my hands and flew higher and saw stars. I thought - it's too high! and found myself under the selling in my grandma room. I land and wanted to make the portal to the library to make TOTM, but portal return me in the room. I made the portal again , it was like colour tube, but it went to real :Sad: (( I've got a problem with the portals - they don't work, but before they always worked ::?: 



4 dreams -4ps
1 fragment -0.5ps
WBTB-3
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
 Successfully RC: 1 points
 Interact with a DC: 2 points
 Fly: 4 points
total - 21.5

----------


## Sozu

3 DREAMS! And 1 try of WILD

+4 points

Total competition points: 17

----------


## Taffy

Hehehe, lucid last night.

Remember a dream: 1 point

Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Partial or full transformation: 10 points
Total: (capped) 20 + 1
Competition total: 44 points

But I'm not counting the transformation as my 3-step task, because I'm rather unsatisfied with how it went. I'll add it to my DJ and drop a link when I get home, the entry is on my iPod right now.

----------


## Hidden

So I tried to do a WBTB, but instead of going back to bed I realized I wasn't tired anymore and just stayed up...  I'm not sure that counts lol.

----------


## Oreo

1 whole dream: 1 point

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember 2 whole dreams: 2 points
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 3 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5+2+19+3+3 = *76 points*

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## TheSmooze

1 Dream. 1 point total. 21 points for the whole comp, I think.

----------


## lemonDrops

thats not fair! i nearly entered a dream with deild but i couldnt hold it going on. so 1 dream only, 1 pts.

----------


## Fuzzman

1 Dream, 2 Frags, and failed WBTB  = 3 pts

Total: 31 points

----------


## djpatch999

Recall gone again, 0 Points  :Sad:

----------


## Taffy

> Hehehe, lucid last night.
> 
> Remember a dream: 1 point
> 
> Become lucid: 5 points
> Interact with DC: 2 points
> Fly: 4 points
> Partial or full transformation: 10 points
> Total: (capped) 20 + 1
> ...



EDIT: Dragon transformation attempt - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT2: Oops, thought I was editing, not submitting a new post. >n<

----------


## Avalanche

7 dreams and 2 frags makes my new total 62.

Really funny last night, I went to bed and it felt like I feel asleep within minutes, and I wasn't unusually tired.
I then woke up and fell back asleep 7 times during the night, after waking up and noting down my dream I feel asleep in a few minutes, really easily and smoothly.
It was just so clockwork and smooth... I don't know why it was so nice last night.

----------


## GreyBeard

Previous night:
2 long dreams = 2 pts

Last night:
Failed WBTB + 1 fragment = 1.5 pts

----------


## Sivason

I did about 4 or 5 WBTB attempts as I have the day off. The last one finally worked. I had a long LD, but am frustrated because I never could form a clear stable dream body and the ggraphics were all trippy and like a poorly drawn cartoon. I still did fun things, but it just never reached that life like state I look for. I will be entering it in my journal by tonight.

03/22/12 Remember 1, lucid 5, WBTB 3, Adv fly, eat, TK, elemental, teleport so it tops out at 20

*20+163.5 = 183.5*

----------


## Sydney

In the last few days I've had a WBTB attempt. (Just one). And now, since I only got about 4 hours of sleep last night (seeing the Hunger Games Premiere), I guess I set myself up for a REM rebound.

----------


## Matte87

Will update in the morning!

----------


## siuol

4 dreams wbtb and a frag for 5.5 pts

----------


## NightSpy2

3 dreams, 3 points.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream - 1 Point I would write it up but it's really long and complicated  :Sad:

----------


## she

1 dream-1 p
WBTB - 1
total - 2

----------


## Sozu

1 dream and 1 fragment!

+1,5 points

Total competition points: 18,5

----------


## Taffy

> In the last few days I've had a WBTB attempt. (Just one). And now, since I only got about 4 hours of sleep last night (seeing the Hunger Games Premiere), I guess I set myself up for a REM rebound.



Man, I wish I could've gone. >w< How was it?

~~~
I love weekends.  ::D:  3 dreams/3 points, making my total 47 points.

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams, 1 fragment. *Points Updated!*

----------


## Avalanche

4 dreams is 4 more points.
Total is 66.

----------


## Fuzzman

2 Dreams, Fragment, failed WBTB, 3.5 points

Total: 34.5

I was so close to being lucid  :Sad:  there was a moment where I was like "This could only happen in a dream" but didn't do anything about it! bah!

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams = 2 points!*

----------


## Sydney

> Man, I wish I could've gone. >w< How was it?
> 
> ~~~
> I love weekends.  3 dreams/3 points, making my total 47 points.



It was so freakin' awesome  :smiley:  Really recommend this movie to anyone!
Have you read the books?

1 WBTB attempt. ^^

Oh and does tomorrow mark the end of the competition? (I don't remember if it started last Sunday or the Sunday before last..)

----------


## Taffy

> It was so freakin' awesome  Really recommend this movie to anyone!
> Have you read the books?
> 
> 1 WBTB attempt. ^^



Yeah, the first two anyway. I read them a long time ago, though. Im definitely going to see the movie and eventually read the last one because i liked the first two books a lot. :3

----------


## siuol

5 dreams, thats it

----------


## NightSpy2

Wow, ok... That was intense!!! O_O
Here goes.. Although I think it tops out at 20..
Lucid 5  x4 = 20
Stabilize = 2
Reality Check = 1
Interact with DC = 2
Fly, Advanced Fly = 10
Invulnerability = 4
Remembered two dreams = 2
5+2+1+2+10+4+2 = 26..... Or 20, if that's max.

Oh, and I don't know if this counts as advanced summoning, but I made a massive like, person-controlled-robot come out of the ground (it was about 50 meters tall)..
And I don't know if this counts as adv. manipulation, but I flew out from the planet (Adv. Flying) and I shrunk 2 planets, to be about the size of a basketball.....  :tongue2: 
Also don't know if this counts for anything, but I made a wormhole appear and tried going through it, but woke up when I was in the middle... xD

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



In real I interested, what wil be if pour out cald water on the head in LD. I was in the bathroom and there was a lot of space because there was no washing mashine. I thought, that it might be a dream, made RC. Remembered about the water, fill the preserving pan (the water was a bit warmer then in real) and did all that I did in real - the fllings was the same like in real. I thought that it was stupid to check how it would be in LD, because I didn't like much to do it in real :smiley: )) Then I blow dry my hair and desided to make advanced TK - near the door there were some clothes and kid's toys. I made one toy, then other and so on to ten and  moved them in the air, then count - 15. Put them and moved again all 15 items. Then I entered the other room and through the window went out, but there was too cold on the street and I back home and awoke.



1 dream - 1p
WBTB - 3
Become lucid: 5 points
 Successfully stabilise: 2 points
 Successfully RC: 1 points
Mass TK: 10 points
total-22

----------


## Oreo

I haven't slept 35 hours so I guess I'm going to experience REM rebound.

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points

Competition total: 185 points

----------


## StaySharp

Posting for yesterday and partialy today.
REM Rebound 2x: 6 Points
3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points
Lucid: 5 Points
Total: 16 Points
Total Competition: 96

----------


## Sivason

03/23/12 WBTB attempt and 2 frags.

*183.5+2 = 185.5*

----------


## djpatch999

2 frags - 1 point my recall has almost dried up!  :Crying:

----------


## Hidden

2 fragments --> 24 points total.

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember 1 whole dreams: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 2 points

Overall competition points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5+2+19+3+3+2 = *78 points*

P.S.
Shit, the competition is almost over. Time to unleash my full potential...

3 step task:
[ ] Element Manipulation
[ ] Advanced summoning
[ ] Mass TK

----------


## Sydney

Darn, I know...
So I had a WBTB attempt last night, along with one remembered dream.

I think I also had an FA.. it was pretty cool, because right after it my alarm went off and I was in SP!


*Spoiler* for _Spoiler for FA_: 



I woke up, and felt my insanely large cat sitting beside me (or rather, laying on me). I smiled to myself. It was dark, so I couldn't see the cat. I then rolled over on my left side. (This is what I thought to have been the FA)

Then my alarm went off. I was in a different position, on my back, with my cat still beside me. Somehow I had not moved, so I was still in sleep paralysis. I felt small tingling sensations. I heard the alarm going off and I told myself I had better turn it off as to not wake anyone up. I did, and then regretted it.

It was cool though, because the time in between me rolling over on my side to my alarm going off and being in SP, was instant.

----------


## Sozu

Not a single recall today

----------


## lilmacky8abug

One dream and one dream fragment. 1.5 points

----------


## Taffy

Got lucid: Failed flight - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream: 1pt

Become lucid: 5 pts
Do a RC: 1 pt
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 pts
Total for this dream: 10+1

Competition total: 58 points

----------


## Avalanche

5 points from last night, new total is 71 I think.

How long until the competition ends now?

----------


## StaySharp

> Posting for yesterday and partialy today.
> REM Rebound 2x: 6 Points
> 3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
> 4 Fragments: 2 Points
> Lucid: 5 Points
> Total: 16 Points
> Total Competition: 96



I totally forgot I was doing WBTBs yestersday as well as today, and both with minor success.

2 successful WBTBs: 6 Points
4 Full dreams: 3 Points
Lucid: 5 Points
Total: 15 Points
Total Competition: 111

----------


## Fuzzman

2 frags and failed WBTB, 2 points

Total: 36.5

----------


## siuol

6 dreams and 2 frags, 7 pts

----------


## Oreo

Happily slept for 12 hours last night.  ::D: 

Dream 1:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Element manipulation: 8 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
Total: 18 points

Dream 2:
Whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Fly: 4 points
Super speed: 4 points
Total: 14 points

Dream 3:
Fragment: 0.5 points
DEILD: 2 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Tranformation: 10 points
Advanced flying: 10 points
Total: 20 points

My three step task:
 [X] Advanced Flying
 [X] Element manipulation: +10 points
 [X] Push your hand through a solid object: +15 points

Night total: 18 + 14 + 20 + 10 + 15 = 77
Competition total: 182 + 77 = 259

----------


## Sydney

Chat is today right?

----------


## Avalanche

what time is the chat?

----------


## Matte87

I'm sorry but there won't be a chat. I will calculate the score and update it tomorrow. The competition ends at *20.00* though.

----------


## Avalanche

Alright, looks like I won the lower league. Or came top. Unless someone else get's like 20 points in the next hour.

----------


## Matte87

Final update of the competition. Had myself two lucids and 1 fragment 3 dreams total last night! 10 points for being lucid. 3.5 for dreams. Found nito (only +5 for Three Step Task), Flying 4 points, Stabilize 2 points, Basic Summon 4 points, Eat something 4 points, Interact with DC 2 points, DEILD 2 points, failed WBTB 1 points. 

Total: +20 first lucid, +9,5 second lucid, +5 personal task, +1 failed WBTB, +2 dreams = 37.5 points for me and 32.5 points for *Team Blue!*

*Competition has officially ended!*

Will calculate the final score tomorrow and announce the winner. If you feel the scoring is unfair because people in Australia had an upper hand, then you can get one more try to add points. This only applies to people whom are tied for first place.

----------


## Taffy

It's over already? seems like it went by so fast.

----------


## Matte87

Yes, the next one will start in two weeks from now. Need a small break before I start a new one since the University test is coming up this weekend. Everyone who participated is free to sign up again once the "Sign up thread" is up.

----------


## Sydney

Darn! Oh well. Guess I'll take a mini break and hopefully it'll boost my confidence  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

No way I can take a break now, I'm on a roll. C: one more lucid this month and I break my previous record (3 per month).

Edit: Hah, had another lucid last night! Record broken!  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

Nope... Nothing last night.  :Sad: 
Oh well, tonight I'm getting lucid definitely!!  ::D:

----------


## TheSmooze

So, I _finally_ managed to get lucid during an action scene. (It could have been called a nightmare, because I was being chased by two men who I couldn't see clearly, but I wasn't really scared.)

As they were closing in, running faster than me I suddenly realized I was in a dream, turned around, and did what any skyrim player would do confronted by unbeatable odds that move faster than you: "Fus Ro Dah!". They flew away and bothered me no more. I then spent the next 3-5 minutes or so rubbing my hands together and concentrating hard to stabilize, which I finally did and I was free to do stuff. Unfortunately, I only had enough time for a brief flight and was about to complete my second designated task, fireballs, when I woke up.

Whole Dream + Lucid + Stabilize + Fly (Designated Task 1 (+5)) = 1 + 5 + 3 + 4 + 5 = 18 points + 21 base = 39 points total.

----------


## Linkster17

one dream >.>

----------


## NightSpy2

> If you feel the scoring is unfair because people in Australia had an upper hand, then you can get one more try to add points.



Heh, that's alright.. Since I'm in New Zealand...  :tongue2: 
So I actually had an upper hand... heh heh heh.

----------


## Sozu

Nooooooo, it's overrr, I'd a dream this night, and it was vivid  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

WBTB attempt, and a frag.
Even though I didn't meet my teammates in the dream, I still had a lot of fun  :smiley:

----------


## BobbyLance

Failed to post my results this morning due to school...

Remember 1 whole dreams: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 2 points

Overall Competition Points: 1+23+4+3+13+1+3.5+.5+2+19+3+3+2+2 = *80 points*

Team Ocean is obviously the winner, so yeah... StaySharp, you've proven yourself better than me in this competition. And for that,
As for Oreo, ehrm, he sort of owned the competition from the very beginning. Congratulations to you two and I must say, good game everyone  ::D:  .

----------


## Matte87

*Oreoboy1996 won the Upper League and Avalanche won the Lower League, congratulations!

Team Ocean won the Upper League and Team Wine won the Lower League. Congratulations to everyone in the teams!*

----------


## Avalanche

Thank you very much, glad my recall was enough to make up for lack of lucids. When is the next competition?

----------


## nito89

*Congrats!*

----------


## djpatch999

Congrats to everybody who took part, especially to Avalanche and everybody in team Wine!!!  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

We have some really talented dreamers here. Congrats to the winners.  :smiley:  But seriously, I think everyone did a great job.

----------


## djpatch999

How on earth could I forget! How selfish of me! Thankyou very much Matte87 for running this competition, you deserve the thanks considering these last two weeks this competition has turned me into a real lucid dreamer! I really can't thank you enough!

Glad to have been here for all of this  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Ohhh man! I was just about to post my dreams... Sorry for not being here, my mum went on holiday so I was really busy with pets and stuff. I had a lucid dream, but it was really pretty stupid, the first thing I thought was 'Don't imagine yourself in bed,' so of course, I imagined myself in bed. And woke up. -__- Anyway, congratulations guys!!!!!!! It's been great to be dreaming with you  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

Yay! I'm so happy!  ::D: 
Even though I didn't get anything on the last night we still won!
Congrats to my team mates!  :smiley: 

Thanks Matte for this great idea!

EDIT:
Congrats also to team Pink and team Blue for being just 2/2.5 points away respectively.  :smiley: 
Good job! Hope to see you guys in the next competition!  ::D:

----------


## Fuzzman

Congrats everyone  :smiley:  it was fun. I need to practice more before the next one

----------


## Sydney

Good job everyone! Gotta get my recall up for the next one!  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

Nice competition, it was a lot of fun to participate and I'm most surely in for the next round.
While this competition wasn't the only reason for my sudden surge of lucidity, I'm sure it was one of the reasons. 1 more lucid this month and I might manage to double my previous monthly record of 4. And I had quite a few milestones on my path of lucidity as well  ::D: 





> Team Ocean is obviously the winner, so yeah... StaySharp, you've proven yourself better than me in this competition. And for that,
> As for Oreo, ehrm, he sort of owned the competition from the very beginning. Congratulations to you two and I must say, good game everyone  .



Thanks! I feel somewhat flattered there, especially given the fact you're already a lot longer in the business  :wink2:

----------


## TheSmooze

We're done? Well, at least I managed to have one lucid in the timeframe. Can we get the final score tally?

Thanks for running this, by the way. It gave me a reason to write more in my DJ.

----------


## Fuzzman

Scores are in the first post

----------


## Matte87

Thanks all for the praise  :smiley:  The next competition is scheduled to start on the 8th of April. Get some well deserved rest. This one was a real close one for the lower league guys, hopefully the same thing will happen in the next one.

----------


## she

Nice competition :smiley:  Thanks to everybody and of course to Matte87  :smiley: ))))

----------


## TheSmooze

Gah, I didn't notice that it had ended before I finally had my first lucid of the comp.

Shazbot shazbot SHAZBOT.

Ah, well. I wouldn't have won anyway, so I guess it doesn't matter.

----------


## Matte87

It's not about who's won and who's had the most lucids TheSmooze. This is a competition against yourself foremost and you should only be in it to try to improve your ability to LD with a little bit of competition as a motivation. Join the next one why don't you?  :smiley:

----------


## GreyBeard

I apologize to team Pink.  I haven't been able to post for the last few days.  I had a mess of dreams over the weekend including 2 short lucids, which would have easily put us on top.  Oh well.  Maybe next time.  It's not about beating other people anyway as Matte87 points out.  I had a good time anyway.

----------


## Avalanche

> I apologize to team Pink.  I haven't been able to post for the last few days.  I had a mess of dreams over the weekend including 2 short lucids, which would have easily put us on top.  Oh well.  Maybe next time.  It's not about beating other people anyway as Matte87 points out.  I had a good time anyway.



INEXCUSABLE
If you had just posted a few more points we would have won the lower league best team award.

GODAMMIT GREYBEARD.

----------


## NightSpy2

> INEXCUSABLE
> If you had just posted a few more points we would have won the lower league best team award.
> 
> GODAMMIT GREYBEARD.



Har har har... I have no problem with this...  :tongue2: 
Just saying..... xD

----------


## TheSmooze

> It's not about who's won and who's had the most lucids TheSmooze. This is a competition against yourself foremost and you should only be in it to try to improve your ability to LD with a little bit of competition as a motivation. Join the next one why don't you?



Ah, but the points are there to motivate, and I finally hit a good supply of them mere hours after the competition ended. I'm more amused (and a llittle exasperated) than the frustration/anger that you seem to have taken my post in. I shall attempt to be slightly clearer in the future.

There's no point in getting mad if you don't win, but if you're entering a competition you may as well _try_, no? That's the whole idea of competition, after all.

----------


## NightSpy2

I'm excited for the next one...
I think my subconscious somehow wants to win, so it gives me LD's during the competition.... Lol.

----------


## StaySharp

Can't wait for the next competition to start, I'm in a phase were I seem to be progressing really fast with lucidity (finally) and it just makes fun to evaluate points for lucid tasks. Speaking of which I'm just going to make my 3 Step Task list for the next competition already.
Since I seem to excel at summoning like my last lucid after the competition proved to me again that's what I think I should start with next time around.

1: Advanced Summoning
2: Element Manipulation
3: Advanced Flying

----------


## Sydney

Just wanna throw something in here..
If anyone is looking for a new technique to try, I recommend this:

http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/senses...-ssild-129734/

It's really cool. Got lucid on my first try.  :smiley:  I don't know how it works, though, haha.

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count.

You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: Cloudinsane

*Basic/standard tasks*

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(Chaining not allowed)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, each award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points* *+*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 10 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points* *+*

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 30/04/2012


*Upper League*

*she:* 170.5
*StaySharp:* 139
*sivason:* 115
*insideout:* 94.5
*littlezoe:* 73.5
*weakamon:* 44

*Lower League*

*siuol:* 66.5
*FelicityPotter:* 61.5
*Taffy:* 56
*DreamingGhost:* 74
*djpatch999:* 55.5
*Matte87:* 32
*Sydney:* 31.5
*NightSpy2:* 26.5
*mutualdreamer:* 23
*Frobthebuilder:* 20
*nito89:* 17.5
*Bluehelix:* 13.5
*TheModernNinja:* 12.5
*LonelyCloud:* 10
*Kensei:* 7
*lemonDrops:* 7
*TheSmooze:* 5
*Aeolar:* 0
*Cloudinsane:* 0


*Team Scores*  Updated 30/04/2012



*Team Blood:* 279
*Team Jungle:* 234
*Team Illusion:* 68.5

*Team Desert:* 178.5 + +
*Team Moss:* 82.5
*Team Darkness:* 72.5
*Team Stone:* 66
*Team Sea:* 64
*Team Wine:* 29.5
*Team Pink:* 7



* Competition is over! The winner of Lower League is Siuol and the winner of Upper League is She. Congratulations to you two! 

The winning team of Lower League is Team Desert and the winning team of Upper League is Team Blood! Congratulations to everyone on the teams!*

----------


## Matte87

First! Dreams from this post and on will count. Don't you go ahead and cheat now and post dreams you had last night  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

Good luck everybody! Not that any of you need it ;D I'll put up my step tasks later  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Yep! Good luck!  :smiley: 
Same here. Will post them in my workbook.  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Nice, now that the competition started I can go for my first sleep phase today. As for my three step task, it didn't change:

1: Advanced Summoning
2: Element Manipulation
3: Advanced Flying

Also now that I see the team names, how about next time everyone posts a few of those names the person can identify with? Just for the fun of it I guess.

----------


## djpatch999

My new step tasks are in my sig  :smiley:

----------


## insideout

My three step task shall be:

1) Basic Summon
2) Element Manipulation
3) Advanced Flying.

What If I attempt advanced flying but only manage basic flying? Do I still get points for the basic flying?

----------


## Sozu

*Here's my tasks*
FlyAdvanced flyTeleport
_(written it into my signature aswell)_

Goodluck everybody, looking forward  :smiley:

----------


## DreamingGhost

I put my tasks in my sig. as well.  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## Sivason

All Right! I'm excited. I need something to focus me again. I am going to get out a notebook and work on recall with key words again. It will give me a motivation for attempting more WILDs.
I will take points for completing my goals even if my plans do not work, but for fun this time I am going to try to name the way I will complete them.

Ok my three goals.
1) Advanced summons.
2) Advanced flight.
3) Teleport.

For fun I will make my personal goal that it happen some what like this. 1) Summon a Pegasus because of the task of the month. 2) Fly the pegusus and due airial tricks. 3) Get very high up and jump off the pegsus, free fall, then teleport to the Dream World Acadamy, so I can report back on that thread. All 3 in order in the same dream. Wish me luck.

----------


## DreamingGhost

OK so I too a nap today and had a short lucid (ending a very long dry spell +happy dance+). I am not sure how the scoring works so can someone please help me? I completed one of my step goals so happy about that. 

Here is the link to the dream in my dream journal:  Eating Potatos 

I had a dream before this one, but as it was what I like to call a shallow dream and I forgot any details on waking I am not sure if it would still count as a fragment or not  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## Sydney

Okay, my three step tasks are in my sig. I'm so excited!!  ::D:

----------


## BobbyLance

Remember 4 dreams: 4 points
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total Points for Today: 5 points

[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## djpatch999

I don't believe it, I went all out only to have the rest of my recall evaporate  :Sad:  only 1 point for a failed WBTB attempt.

----------


## she

2 fragment - 1point
3 dreams - 3 ps
WBTB - 3ps
become lucid - 5ps cannot attack - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
RC - 1
total - 13points

----------


## siuol

This competition falls on my vacation, so im getting a ton of sleep. WBTB and 4 non-lucids, so 5 pts.

----------


## Sozu

One dream +1 Points

Total: 1

----------


## FelicityPotter

1.basic summon
2.tk
3.fly  ::D:  
 Can I have three points for two full dreams and two fragments please?  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

1 dream remembered and 1 failed WBTB.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 2 points*

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams and 1 failed WBTB. 3 pooiiiints.*

----------


## Matte87

Not even a fragment, great start  :tongue2:  *Points Updated!* Way to go *DreamingGhost!*

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Matte87

My three step task list.

1) Use telekinesis
2) Fly
3) Manipulate elements

----------


## DreamingGhost

> Way to go *DreamingGhost!*
> 
> Keep on dreaming!



Thanks! I was very surprised and excited.

I had 3 more of the shallow dreams where I forgot all the details. 
Had a failed WBTB.
So I am guessing 2.5 more point for me  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## Sivason

I wanted to make a solid start of this, so being a day off, I made 5 WILD WBTB attempts over an 11 hour stretch. I had 2 suceed plus randomly caught a DILD. None of the LDs were impressive or special, but I am glad the competion motivated me, maybe soon I will be able to do some cool stuff.

Total dream recall is 4 frags and 1 dream (2 LDs were fragmented) so 3 points there.

04/15/12 Mirror WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Lucid: 5, WBTB: 3, stabilised:2 for 10 point there.

04/15/12 Disembodied in the White Room. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Lucid: 5

04/15/12 WILD Hanging out with a Family in and out of Lucidity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Lucid: 5, WBTB: 3, Stabilise 2, Interact with DC: 2, Advanced Summoning: 10 (note: not like I planned it in my first post, but i will still try all that.) So completed first goal.
20 for the dream + 5 for goal + 25 from here.
Wait I can't get the 1/2 point for remebering the frag of the LD that I got 20 points on. So I am correcting this. 
Total for the night 2.5+10+5+25= *42.5 points competition total.*

----------


## insideout

I'm not exactly sure how to do the scoring for my dream. Should this count as one long lucid, or several because the dream faded and restarted a few times. I never got up until the end, though. Also not sure if I did the tasks well enough for them to count as my three step task. Here's the journal entry:

4-16-12: Three Step Task Attempt

Assuming that everything counts, I think I would be scored like this: 
Remember whole dream +1 Become Lucid +5 fly +4 Basic Summon +4 (+5 for first task of three) Eat Something (I took a bite of apple) +4 Element Manipulation (wind) +8 (+10 for second task of three) Advanced Flying +10 (+15 for third task of three) Stabilize +2

Or am I suppose to just get +15 extra points for doing all three of the tree step task?

Total for tonight= *68* (or *53*?) *50*

----------


## Sivason

> I'm not exactly sure how to do the scoring for my dream. Should this count as one long lucid, or several because the dream faded and restarted a few times. I never got up until the end, though. Also not sure if I did the tasks well enough for them to count as my three step task. Here's the journal entry:
> 
> 4-16-12: Three Step Task Attempt
> 
> Assuming that everything counts, I think I would be scored like this: 
> Remember whole dream +1 Become Lucid +5 fly +4 Basic Summon +4 (+5 for first task of three) Eat Something (I took a bite of apple) +4 Element Manipulation (wind) +8 (+10 for second task of three) Advanced Flying +10 (+15 for third task of three) Stabilize +2
> 
> Or am I suppose to just get +15 extra points for doing all three of the tree step task?
> 
> Total for tonight= *68* (or *53*?)



It looks like 50 points to me. 20 because you maxed out the points on the dream, the 5+10+15 for your dream goals.

Very good solid start! Very nice.

----------


## insideout

I'll take 50. I was confused. Thanks.

----------


## djpatch999

My recall is not my friend, 0.5 points for me and the team -.-

----------


## Sozu

No dreams/recall for me, slept about 5-6 hours and then no sleepy anymore  :Sad:

----------


## StaySharp

It's time to sum up my first 2 nights. First for the part I am certain about**:

3 Fragments: 1,5 Points
5 Full Dreams: 5 Points
1 failed WBTB attempt (yesterday): 1 Point
1 successful WBTB attempt (today): 3 Points

Now for the lucid with some questions: Lucid water summoning and flying - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
My question is about the part with the water summoning. When I think about it it kinda is advanced summoning as well as element manipulation, which are my 2 first three step tasks. Since I did them simultanously in on move, would I count both steps as done or only the first one?

Until that question is answered:
Becoming Lucid: 5 Points
Successful RC: 1 Point
Flying: 4 Points
Advanced Summoning: 10 Points
Elemental Manipulation: 8 Points

Total for this dream: 20 Points

Total competition: 30,5 (+5/+15?) Points

----------


## Sydney

1 point for a WBTB attempt.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 3 points*

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3ps
WBTB - 1
total - 4

----------


## nito89

*2 dreams again for me - 2 points*

----------


## Matte87

Not a single frag again... Something's up with my dreemz. *Points Updated!*

----------


## Cloudinsane

My dreams have been murkier than usual. But I totally forgot about this so hopefully I'll start tonight!!

----------


## djpatch999

I'm going to give it a break for a day or two, like stop trying so ridiculously hard in the hope that it will bring back my recall  :Sad:  I'll still update and remain in the competition though  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

1 dream/point. I'm going to modify my 3 step tasks a bit:

1. Teleportation
2. Full transformation (still going for dragon >__>)
3. Basic summon (or advanced if I'm feeling up to it)

----------


## Sivason

Good thing Stay Sharp came in so strong(GO TEAM!!!), because I can not even recall a frag. What is up with that?

WBTB attempt: 1

*Total competition point = 43.5*

----------


## lemonDrops

17.04.2012: 1 dream means 1 point, which is in total 1 point

But there should be extra points for nightmares  :wink2:

----------


## insideout

I didn't remember any dreams last night  :Sad: 
Hopefully tonight will be better.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

Whoops, looks like I'm late to the party!
3 step task:
Basic summoning
Super speed
Teleport

----------


## BobbyLance

*Yesterday*
Remember 2 dreams: 2 points
Remember Frag: .5 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total=3.5

*Today*
Remember 2 dreams: 2 points
Remember 2 Frags: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total: 4 points

Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4=*12.5* 

[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## CloudOFmichael

I'm really sorry I missed the chat and haven't participated the first couple nights... I've had a rough weekend.

BUT now I am in it to win it! My tasks are in my sig!

----------


## siuol

late post, busy day. from my dj I think I had at least 3 dreams 1 frag and a wbtb, so 4.5 pts.

----------


## djpatch999

3 dreams = 3 points. I think my recall is returning  ::D:

----------


## NightSpy2

Hmph, 2 dreams, 2 points...
Hopefully I'll start getting lucid now since my subconscious knows the comp has started.  :tongue2:

----------


## she

1 frag, 2 dreams, WBTB - 3.5 points

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full Dreams: 3 Points

Total Competition: 48,5

Our team is indeed starting pretty strong, and I suppose we plan on keeping it up!

----------


## Sozu

[EDIT]
Well, I'd a question about if I should classify my previous nights experience as a dream or fragment. Can't seem to find any topic on dreamviews about fragments, nothing in forums got topic with "fragment" according to the search engine (if I did it correctly). And there is not on the DV's wiki list with words.. and nobody here answered within 8h.
So I classify it as a dream anyhow  ::D:  (and if it would be fragment, then change points. got the dream/fragment in my DJ).

+1 point for dream

Total competition points: 2

----------


## Sydney

WBTB attempt, and a fragment remembered.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 4.5 points*

----------


## Taffy

Got lucid.  :wink2:  A taste of lucidity - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream - 1 point
Successful WBTB - 3 points
Fly - 4 points
Interact with DC - 2 points

= 10, competition total of 11 points.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Three dreams: 3
Failed WBTB: 1
Two fragments: 1

Score: 5

----------


## Sivason

04/17/12 DELD The 10 Years Over Due Term Paper. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Lucid 5, rem Dream 1, fly 4, RC 1 = 10 + WBTB attempt 1 = 11 new points

*Total Competition points = 54.5*

Taffy, you should also get 5 points for being lucid.

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 point for *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*LonelyCloud:* Well that's up to you really, but a fragment is just a few pictures, a scene or something very short. I'd count that as a dream.

*Taffy:* Way to go! You'll get +5 points just because I'm so nice  :wink2: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Taffy

> Taffy, you should also get 5 points for being lucid.







> *Taffy:* Way to go! You'll get +5 points just because I'm so nice



How did I not realize that? ^____^; I shouldn't post so early in the morning.

----------


## insideout

Ugh, I had bad anxiety dreams all night. At least I get some points for remembering them.
Two fragments: 1
And two other dreams: 2
Last nights score: *3*

Competition total: *53*

----------


## Frobthebuilder

GENTLEMEN, BEHOLD
4 fragments.
2 points.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Updating for two days as I was not able to get on yesterday  :smiley:  I hope this is ok.

Night of the 17th I had: 1 failed WBTB, 5 fragments, 1 lucid dream (calling this a dream not a fragment because even though it was on the short side it felt like a complete dream. Also not sure if this would be classed as lucid or not at the end of the dream. I knew I was dreaming though so I guess so.) Dreams 
Total = 8.5

Last night: 2 fragments, 1 dream
Total = 2

Total for both nights = 10.5 if I am correct on the counting  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## djpatch999

4 dreams = 4 points, I'll post them up later. I think I may have had a lucid as well but I had just been awake so I think it was my imagination and not a dream.  :Sad:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I'm sorry for not posting! I had one dream a couple of nights ago, a dream and a fragment the next night and today it was two fragments  :smiley:  thanks for the point boost DJ  :tongue2:  so that must be 3.5 points  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

4 dreams, 4 points... :/
Not good enough. 

MUST. GET. LUCID.
MUST. WIN. COMPETITION.
 :tongue2:

----------


## she

1 frag-0.5
3 dreams - 3
WBTB - 1
total - 4.5

----------


## Sozu

1 point, a dream about wine from a member of team wine

Total competition points: 3

----------


## Sydney

*We can do this Team Darkness!*

A dream remembered and a WBTB attempt.

*New Score: 6.5 points*

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points

Total Competition: 52 Points

----------


## Sivason

1 dream and 1 for WBTB attempt = 2

*Competition total = 56.5*

----------


## Matte87

2 fragments for me. *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## nito89

*1 dream, 1 fragment. 1.5 points*

----------


## lemonDrops

so: one very long dream again. but tonight im getting lucid for sure!

----------


## insideout

No lucid dream again.

Two fragments = 1 point

Sadness.

Competition total: *54*

----------


## DreamingGhost

Had 6 more fragmented dreams. Getting recall slowly back though now if I can only stay asleep.  :tongue2: 

Total = 3 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

Nope, I got nothin.  :Sad: 
I tried the SSILD technique but couldn't get back to sleep again... Maybe it was because I got too much sleep before I tried it.. :/
Oh well, I'll stick with it and hopefully get some results.

----------


## Taffy

> Nope, I got nothin. 
> I tried the SSILD technique but couldn't get back to sleep again... Maybe it was because I got too much sleep before I tried it.. :/
> Oh well, I'll stick with it and hopefully get some results.



At first I couldn't sleep after trying, but I fell asleep a few hours after and still got lucid. I'd definitely stay with it, just look at all the results it's giving.

Also, 1 dream, 1 point.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

AAaAaaaW YeEeeAaAH
That's another two points, four is my total.

----------


## she

1 dream - 1
WBTB - 3
got lucid - 5 LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
TK (Telekenisis): 4 points.
total - 22

----------


## she

I use  today good technick (may be somebody don't know it) after 10 minute WBTB( but it woks without WBTB too) - its when you at 4 o'clock in the morning awake and become to breath very fast and very strong and deep. Like when you run very fast, stop and how you breath, so breath the same maner.I feel some stress after it in the forehead. make about 30-60 times ( about half minute but not more then one minute) and sleep again.  good luck :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

2 Full Dreams: 2 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total Competition: 55 Points

----------


## TheModernNinja

I want to join!
My step points are 1:Basic Flying
                           2:Advanced Flying
                           3L Full transformation

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points  :smiley:  I'll post yesterdays and todays dreams up in a minute  :smiley: 

EDIT:

Workbook post:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1863898

Dream Journal Entry:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...n-while-32289/

----------


## Sozu

I H8 KIDS, RUINING MY MORNINGS/DREAMS/RECALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Atleast woke up 4am and tried WBTB but had hard to fall asleep.
+1 points

Total competition points: 4

----------


## TheSmooze

Ugh, I'm not doing very well this time. I'm currently staying with my parents for a week or so and the first thing they do in the morning is turn on a radio. When I wake up to the loud music it's impossible to attempt a deild, wild or even properly recall. The best I've done so far is one fragement.

Total: 1

----------


## Sydney

Did a WBTB attempt.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 7.5 points*

----------


## BobbyLance

*Yesterday*
Remember Frag: .5 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total=1.5

*Today*
Remember 4 dreams: 4 points
Remember 2 Frags: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total: 6 points

Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4+1.5+6=*20* 

[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## lemonDrops

had 1 dream + a cold in the morning
= 3 points in total.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Wahh nothing :'( sorry team desert!!!!!!!

----------


## StaySharp

After a lot of people were starting strong it now seems we see that quite a lot of people have starting difficulties.

For me for now:
1 WBTB Attempt: 1 Point
3 Full Dreams: 3 Points

Total Competition: 59 Points

----------


## DreamingGhost

1 failed WBTB, 2 fragments, 1 dream (so happy recall is coming back).

Total = 3 points

Had a failed DEILD, failed in the sense I went back into he same dream, but I was not lucid at all  :Sad: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Two super long dreams B/: 2 points

Total: 7 Points D'x

----------


## Matte87

Will update score in the morning guys!

----------


## insideout

I get a whopping 0 points for tonight.
I am disappointed in my dreaming this week.

----------


## Taffy

Yay, more lucidity! Another really short one where I didn't do anything, but lucidity nonetheless. Coming off a dry spell I guess. 
Short lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 points for 2 dreams
5 points for getting lucid.  :wink2: 
3 points for successful WBTB
2 points for stabilizing (wow, I never remember to do that)

12 for today, total of 29 points. Man, I'm doing great. :3

----------


## siuol

Hey, I got behind on posting since this vacation has been busy. I don't have the entrys for every day since I think I skipped the dj once or twice, but I do have 3 days I know I missed.

Day 1: 6 dreams, 3 frags, 7.5 pts
Day 2: 5 dreams, 1 frag, 5.5 pts
Day 3: 3 long dreams, 1 frag, and I went to bed at 7a.m so I guess that is 3 for REM rebound, and am planning on sneaking a nap in later, so 6.5 pts for now.

Looks kinda like I traded in my wbtb for a lot of dreams.

Edit: to make it easier 19.5 pts over 3 days.

----------


## Sivason

No luck. Wbtb attempt and a frag.

*Total competition points = 58*

----------


## NightSpy2

Ugh, wtf is this. 1 dream, 1 point.  :Sad: 
Sorry team! :/

----------


## Frobthebuilder

I'm on FIRE

That's six more points for me, total of 10.

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 ps
 WBTB - 3ps
got lucid - 5 2 of three step task done - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Basic Summon: 4 points + 5 for first task
Element Manipulation: 8 points+ 10 for second task
total - 40

----------


## djpatch999

5 points for 5 dreams 
1 point for a WBTB attempt

6 points total

----------


## Sozu

1 dream and 1 fragment
+1,5 points

Total competition points: 5,5

----------


## StaySharp

And another lucid dream today, didn't get the third three step task but I'm pretty optimistic about that.

3 Full dreams: 3 Points

Long phase of lucidity and trying Plasmids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Becoming Lucid: 5 Points
Successful RC: 1 Point
Advanced Summoning: 10 Points
Elemental Manipulation: 8 Points

Total for the Lucid dream: 20 Points

Total Competition: 82 Points

----------


## FelicityPotter

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/felic...02/index3.html
Full dream: 1 point
Lucid: 5
Stabilize: 2
RC: 1
Interact: 2
Fly: 4
Basic summon: 4
Push through solid object: 4
Teleport: 7
Meet team mate: 10
Fight team mate: 15
That's definitely more than 20, so 20 points please  :smiley: 
But wait, I also did my first three step task (first page of current comp) so that's an extra 5 points for me, so I have 25? I think?
Sorry if I worked it out wrong  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

3 dreams and 1 lucid last night. Flew around, stabilized and summoned some girls. That's 4 + 5 + 4 + 2 + 4 = 19 points for me and *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*TheModernNinja:* Welcome! You're in *Team Wine!*

*FelicityPotter:* Remember that you achieved those two tasks. That's 20 for the dream, +5 for Three Step Task. If any other team mate of yours eitehr meets a team mate, or fights a team mate, your team will get +10 points for each task.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## nito89

*





 Originally Posted by Matte87


3 dreams and 1 lucid last night. Flew around, stabilized and summoned some girls.



.... Typical 

2 dreams for me yesterday and 2 dreams from last night. = 4 more points. Still chasing that lucid*

----------


## Frobthebuilder

ALL OF THE DAY BRO
That's another seven for me, total, 17.

----------


## TheSmooze

1 full dream. Hopefully I'll be able to pick up again once I'm back in my lodging and there's nothing to throw of my waking concentration, but it'll be too late for the competition by then, I'll bet.

1.5 points total.

----------


## TheModernNinja

Argh. Sorry team! No recalls. Tonight I'm going to bed really early, so I should be able to get some points  :tongue2:

----------


## insideout

Attempted to WILD, with no success. Remembered one dream, about a monkey. I was going to get him a little sock monkey doll to play with.
+1 point for last night.
Competition total: *55*

----------


## Taffy

One dream/point.

----------


## NightSpy2

Ugh... wtf is this... 2 dreams, 2 points... :/

----------


## siuol

had to wake up early, 3 dreams and a frag, 4.5 total.

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4 ps
WBTB - 1
total - 5

----------


## DreamingGhost

Two fragments and a failed WBTB - 3 points please


DG ::jester::

----------


## djpatch999

1 point for one dream  :Sad:

----------


## FelicityPotter

A dream and three fragments, so 2.5 points please  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

No recall today  :Sad:

----------


## StaySharp

2 Full dreams: 2 points
2 Fragments: 1 Point

And one more lucid for me this night:
Becoming Lucid: 5 Points
Successful RC: 1 Point
Flying: 4 Points
Super Speed: 4 Points
Total for this lucid: 14 Points
Total for this night: 17 Points

Total Competition: 99 Points

----------


## Bluehelix

I would like to join you here.
Tonight I remembered 2 dream fragments and I tried a WBTB with no luck. WBTB was by accident because I had to go to the toilet.

----------


## Taffy

I can't believe I got lucid again! This SSILD, it's crazy.  ::D: 
Lucid at the mall (attempt to find the chamber) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream: 1pt
successful WBTB: 3pts
Get lucid: 5pts
RC: 1 point
Interact with DC: 2pts
Fly: 4pts

Total: 16pts
Competition total: 46pts

----------


## djpatch999

WAAHH why can everybody get lucid except me :'( (Congrats everyone who's managed it so far  :tongue2:  )

----------


## Sydney

Over the course of 2 days I managed to remember 2 dreams, and did 2 WBTB attempts.  :tongue2: 

*New Score: 11.5 points*

----------


## Sivason

04/20/12 Broken Bead Chain. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

04/20/12 Frag x3, WBTB attempt, and 1 lucid with lucid 5, RC 1, fly 4= 11.5

04/21/12 Recieving a Dream Lesson. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

04/21/12 frag x3, WBTB attempt, and 1 lucid with lucid 5 =7.5

new 11.5 + 7.5=  19

*Total Competition Points=77*

----------


## siuol

3 dreams last night and 1 in a nap. If I take a nap like 2 hours after getting up does that count as a wbtb? If it is then 5 pts, if not then 4.

----------


## insideout

Attempted WBTB and WILD. Seemed somewhat close to success, but no lucids.
Remembered two dreams. Or parts of dreams. They are a bit longer than what I would consider a fragment.
So, 3 points for the night.

Competition total: *58*

I really want to have another lucid dream. This week has not been as good as previous weeks.

----------


## NightSpy2

AGAIN! SERIOUSLY!!!! FML!!!

2 dreams, 2 points... -_-

----------


## BobbyLance

*The Day Before Yesterday*
Remember Dream: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total=2

*Yesterday*
Remember 1 dreams: 1 point
Remember 2 Frags: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
Total:3 points

*Today*
Remember Dream: 1 point
Total: 1 point

Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4+1.5+6+2+3+1=26


[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB - 3points

----------


## Bluehelix

tonight 1 Dream 1 WBTB try... no luck again 2 Point

Total : 4

My goals are: Become Lucid , fly , advanced flying

----------


## Sozu

No recall today, again

----------


## TheModernNinja

I recalled 1 full dream. 
Total:
1 pt

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay! Three points please for two full dreams and two fragments!!
3 points!!  ::D:

----------


## Taffy

One fragment; 1/2 a point.

----------


## Sydney

1 WBTB, and 2 dreams remembered.

*New Score: 14.5 points*

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full dreams: 3 points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB attempt: 1 Point

And yet another small lucid for me, though it was a strange experience: Lucid Diving - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WILD: 3 Points
Becoming Lucid: 5 Points
Successful RC: 1 Point
Total for this lucid: 9 Points
Total for this night: 14 Points

Total Competition: 113 Points

----------


## littlezoe

Hmmm interesting thread... Can i join in this late, or is there a rule against it? :smiley: 

If i can join in then here are my 3 tasks: 
1. Element Manipulation
2. Advanced Summoning
3. Mass TK


And a question: What if i go back to my dream with DEILD let's say 10 times in a row? Is that 2 points or 20?  :smiley: 

Gonna try to sleep now, i'm really tired, so i hope i'm in  :tongue2: 


Edit: Couldn't get to sleep, because my cat kept attacking me... soo waiting ^^

----------


## Matte87

Sorry for the late update guys! I had myself 1 fragment and 1 dream since last update. 1.5 points for *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*littlezoe:* Ofcourse! Although the teams are a bit swamped, you got your own. I assume you're good at this so you'll end up in Upper League. You get to name your own Team. At the moment it's just *Team Purple.* And chaining the DEILD's don't award you extra points no. I'm not sure where it's ok to call it a new dream really. But try not to abuse it  :tongue2: 

*Bluehelix:* Welcome! You're in my team, *Team Blue!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## littlezoe

Thank you Matte  :smiley: 

I'm fine with having my own team... Most of the things on your list were done by me multiple times already. The only thing in my way is getting to an LD  :smiley:  
I'll think out a good name for the team later ^^


One question that i have left: I choose 3 personal tasks, so when i complete them i get extra points for these three. But do i get the original (non-task) points for them too?

----------


## Matte87

*littlezoe:* Yes you do. The +5, +10 and +15 points do not count towards the count limit  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

That's really nice ^^ Then if everything goes to plan i can get 48 points just by doing my 3 tasks in the same dream  :smiley:   The only one of those that i didn't try yet is Mass TK, but that's a good challenge  :smiley: 

This thread made me a lot more motivated now  :smiley:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Last two days (total) I had 5 super long dreams: 5 Points

----------


## Bluehelix

There is a error in my calculation I should have 4 point's not 5. 
From two Days:
2xWBTB = 2
1xDream = 1
2xFragments =1
=4

Plus I had a recall fragment when I was awake walking triggered by a airplane. 
Makes 4+0.5 = 4.5

----------


## djpatch999

1 point for one lonely dream  :Sad:  Feels like I'm back to square one again :'(

----------


## lemonDrops

hadn't much sleep over the weekend, no dreams really remembered.

----------


## nito89

*1 dream recalled for me last night. =[.... I need to get my ass lucid!*

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream recalled last night... :/
Seriously, I'm NOT liking this... xD

----------


## siuol

didn't sleep so Rem rebound for 3, and then 1 dream during a nap later on, so 4

----------


## Frobthebuilder

uh... some of the day bro?
1 point,
18, total.

----------


## she

1 dream.

----------


## FelicityPotter

About 2 fragments, so 1 point  ::D:  keep up the good work everyone!!!

----------


## littlezoe

Got a successful LD today, check my "Smashing Trucks" Dream Journal entry, i can't use links yet since i'm not a member since 7 days  :Sad: 

- Successful WBTB: 4 points
- Become lucid: 5 points
- Successfully stabilize: 2 points
- Fly: 4 points
- Telekinesis: 4 points
- Super Strenght: 4 points
- Basic Summon (i guess summoning trucks behind me is basic, but correct me if not): 4 points
- Gain Invulnerability: 4 points
- Push my hand through a solid object (i guess it counts that my whole body went through glass): 4 points
- Element Manipulation (only if Light is considered an element): 8 points + 5 for personal task

- Also had 1 full normal dream remembered and a dream fragment (not counting the above dream): 1.5 points

So correct me on the ones if they count or not, but if yes then my points for today would be 49.5, but since i see i can't exceed 20/per dream then it's just 21.5 + 5 if my personal task counts  :/


Edit: I counted it wrong at first.

----------


## TheModernNinja

I recalled one dream : 1 pt
I also recalled a dream fragment: 0.5
I attempted WBTB: 0.5
Total: 2 pts

----------


## Sozu

+0,5 for fragment

My competition points: 6

----------


## StaySharp

4 Full Dreams: 4 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point

Total Competition: 118 Points

I had yet another chance to get lucid this night but this time I missed it, I imitated a RC but didn't take it serious  ::roll:: 
Well I bet I didn't have my last lucid yet, gonna keep it rollin'  :Shades wink:

----------


## Sydney

1 dream remembered and one WBTB attempted.
I thought I was lucid last night. I was walking around in the dream thinking, "What if this was a dream?" Or something like that.
I probably was I just couldn't remember it. x)

*New Score: 16.5 points*

----------


## Taffy

> 1 dream remembered and one WBTB attempted.
> I thought I was lucid last night. I was walking around in the dream thinking, "What if this was a dream?" Or something like that.
> I probably was I just couldn't remember it. x)
> 
> *New Score: 16.5 points*



Hate when that happens. >_<

----------


## Sivason

No luck at all, two days and all I have is 4 dreams, 2 frags, and 1 WBTB attempt for 6 more points.
I have 2 days off coming up, and will be attempting WILDs about 3 times each night, so here is hoping!
*
Competition total = 83*

----------


## Bluehelix

Today 2 Dreams and 1 Fragment
= 2.5 Points

+4.5 Points from earlier
=7 P Total

----------


## lemonDrops

1 dream 1 point

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 fragment for me. *Points Updated!*

*Bluehelix:* Sorry that won't count. A failed WBTB is when you fall asleep again after staying up and don't get lucid.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

Got a lucid!!!!  ::D:  I'll update this with the points and the link once I've put them in my workbook/DJ  ::D: 

EDIT:

15 points for that night  ::D: 

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1866871

Dream Journal:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...y-lucid-32526/

----------


## DreamingGhost

4/22 - 2 dreams, 1 fragments 1 failed WBTB = 3.5
4/23 - 2 fragment = 1
Last night - 1 fragment = .5

total points = 5

DG ::jester::

----------


## Kensei

If it's ok, i'd like to enter the competition. 

I got 7 points last night:

2x fragments
1x whole dream
1x lucid

Question: Do you get points for the lucid _and_ the fragment, or just the lucid?

----------


## djpatch999

> Question: Do you get points for the lucid _and_ the fragment, or just the lucid?



You get points for both  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

4 dreams and a wbtb, 5 total

----------


## insideout

Finally had another lucid dream.
4/24/2012 Lucid Dream tasks

Total points for last night: *20*
Competition total: *78*

----------


## NightSpy2

2 dreams, 1 frag, 

2.5 points...

This sucks.     ._.

----------


## TheModernNinja

1 fragment and a failed WBTB.
Total for today: 1 pt.

I guess I shouldn't have gone to bet at 12:00.....sigh

----------


## Taffy

No recall.

----------


## BobbyLance

*Yesterday*
None 

*Today*
Remember 2 Dreams: 2 points
WBTB:1 point for trying
Total: 3 points

Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4+1.5+6+2+3+1+3=29


[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## Bluehelix

1 Dream 1 Fragment
 1.5 +7

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 ps
WBTB - 3ps
got lucid - 5 false WILD and a portal - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Mass TK: 10 points
 teleport - 7 +15 - its third of three step task
fly - 4
total - 15 for 3step task,20 for LD, and 6 for dreams and WBTB - right? total is 41? correct me, if not :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams and a WBTB attempt, 3 points  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

+0,5 for fragment

My total: 6,5

----------


## littlezoe

Got another lucid today ^^ Check my second DJ entry  :smiley:  I couldn't do that much as yesterday, but here are the points for it:

- Successful WBTB: 4 Points
- DEILD: 2 Points
- Become lucid: 5 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Super Speed: 4 Points
- Also had 2 dream fragments today: 1 Point

Overall: 20 Points  :smiley: 


On a side note: What is "Set yourself up for REM rebound"? I don't get it...

----------


## Taffy

> Got another lucid today ^^ Check my second DJ entry  I couldn't do that much as yesterday, but here are the points for it:
> 
> - Successful WBTB: 4 Points
> - DEILD: 2 Points
> - Become lucid: 5 Points
> - Fly: 4 Points
> - Super Speed: 4 Points
> - Also had 2 dream fragments today: 1 Point
> 
> ...



If you stay up all night (depriving yourself of sleep) your REM will "rebound," meaning you'll get more REM sleep the next day. Setting yourself up for it means that you've deprived yourself of sleep and are going to go to bed the next day.

----------


## littlezoe

> If you stay up all night (depriving yourself of sleep) your REM will "rebound," meaning you'll get more REM sleep the next day. Setting yourself up for it means that you've deprived yourself of sleep and are going to go to bed the next day.



So doing that gets me extra points...? Well i don't know if it's worth it  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

> So doing that gets me extra points...? Well i don't know if it's worth it



Well, you don't have to stay up all night. You can stay up for at the most 5 hours to make it a REM rebound.  :smiley: 
I think it's worth it. I did a REM rebound once and had pretty vivid dreams, plus a lucid I think.

----------


## littlezoe

> Well, you don't have to stay up all night. You can stay up for at the most 5 hours to make it a REM rebound. 
> I think it's worth it. I did a REM rebound once and had pretty vivid dreams, plus a lucid I think.



Wouldn't it be the same if you just wake up after the 5 hours..? Or maybe i misunderstood it  :smiley: 

But i don't want to off the topic ^^

Edit: That makes more sense, lol  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

Oops. I worded it weirdly... Lol. You can _sleep_ for the most of five hours, then get up.  :smiley: 
Sorry about that hahaha.

----------


## Sydney

1 fragment and 1 WBTB attempt for me.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 18 points*

----------


## Taffy

Yeah, it's got it's benefits, but it's not something to do all the time.

----------


## DreamingGhost

1 dream, 2 fragments, 1 failed WBTB = 3 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## StaySharp

Really bad night, let's call it 4 fragments and that's it.

Total Competition: 120 Points

----------


## Matte87

1 dream so 1 point for me and *Team Blue!* *Points Updated!*

*Kensei:* Welcome! You're in *Team Pink!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## littlezoe

Matte: Could you rename my team to "Team Illusion" please?  ::D: 

I couldn't think of anything better that has something to do with purple, but this one sounds good :p

----------


## lemonDrops

1 dream and one frag. will do DEILD tonight
1.5 pts.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Last two days: 5 dreams and a DEILD that gave me a FA but I didn't realize it  :Sad: .

----------


## insideout

I get one more point for remembering a dream from last night.
Bringing my total score to *79*

----------


## Taffy

Lucid.  ::D:  Possessed car - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Total: 6 points

Competition total: 52.5 points

----------


## siuol

3 dreams, wbtb, 4 total

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream, 1 point... -_-
Not impressed with myself lol

----------


## BobbyLance

*Today*
Remember 2 Dreams: 2 points
WBTB:1 point for trying
Total: 3 points

Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4+1.5+6+2+3+1+3+3=32


[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB - 3 points

----------


## TheModernNinja

3 fragmens, 1.5 pts
Failed WBTB: 1 pt

Total for today: 2.5 pts

----------


## Sozu

I forgot my dream recall, because I was too lazy at the morning to get up >.>

----------


## StaySharp

5 Full Dreams: 5 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total Competition: 126: Points

----------


## littlezoe

Failed WBTB Attempt, 1 Full dream, 1 Fragment for today = 2,5 Points  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

3 dreams remembered and one WBTB attempt.

*New Score: 22 points*

Last night I had another dream where I was testing reality, but it failed. Now I can hardly remember that dream, I only remember the emotions part of it.  :Sad:

----------


## Bluehelix

2 Dreams recalled.

----------


## Matte87

1 dream so 1 point for me and *Team Blue!* *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## nito89

*3 dreams on the 24th and 1 dream for me on the 25th.... Been REAL busy, still hoping for that lucid!*

----------


## insideout

Remembered one dream. 1 more point.
Total: *80*

----------


## Taffy

Fragment, total is 53 now.

----------


## Frobthebuilder

VIDYA GAEMS
That would be two points, for a total of 19.

----------


## siuol

3 and a wbtb, for 4 total

----------


## FelicityPotter

Since my last post I have had three fragments and a dream. Weekend is coming, I'm getting ready to boost my recall!! So that's 2.5 points  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

Yes!! Had a freaking LD, within a dream..  xD

1/2 dream(s)
Lucid
RC
Stabilise

So that's 1 + 5 + 2 + 1 = 9 points.  :smiley: 
Oh, and I don't know if the dream should count as 1 or 2 lol.... Read the entry and decide for yourself... xD

----------


## Bluehelix

1 Dream and 1 WBTB try

----------


## littlezoe

> Oh, and I don't know if the dream should count as 1 or 2 lol.... Read the entry and decide for yourself... xD



That's just a single dream... there is no "dream within a dream"  :smiley:  It's just the illusion of having a dream within another, it's still one dream.


As for me: Got 1 full dream and 2 fragments today + WBTB attempt = 3 Points  :smiley: 


Edit: Forgot to mention that i also did a WBTB attempt.

----------


## lemonDrops

26.04:
 1 dream - 1 pt

27.04:
i know i got lucid but i can't remember a single detail. so - just afragment counts.
0.5pts

----------


## Sivason

3 days worth here.

04-24 3 dreams, 3 frag, 1 WBTB attempt = 5.5

04-25 2 dreams 2frags (other than the lucid)= 3
04-25 lucid 04/25/12 Mirror WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views I got to play in a mirror becoming differant people and growing changing my hair and face.
   Lucid 5, WBTB 3, basic summon 4, part trans 4, frg .5 = 16.5
04-26 2 dreams, 2 frags, 1 WBTB attempt = 4
total new =29

*Total Competion Points = 112*

Not enough to put me near the leaders, but I'm having fun anyways. I need to hit my last two goals soon!

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2
1 fragment -0.5
WBTB - 3
LD - 5 27.04 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
RC - 1
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Interact with a DC - 2
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
TK (Telekenisis): 4 points.
total- 23,5

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total Night: 4,5

----------


## Sozu

+0,5 for fragment

My total points: 7

----------


## insideout

Had another lucid dream last night. Didn't do any of the tasks I meant to, but I still get *13* points for it.
4/27/12: Lucid, Old Scary Woman

Competition total: *93*

----------


## siuol

3+wbtb for 4 pts

----------


## TheModernNinja

5 fragmets, one dream and a WBTB attempt.

Total points for today:
4.5

----------


## NightSpy2

> That's just a single dream... there is no "dream within a dream"  It's just the illusion of having a dream within another, it's still one dream.
> 
> 
> As for me: Got 1 full dream and 2 fragments today + WBTB attempt = 3 Points 
> 
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention that i also did a WBTB attempt.



-_-
Please. Don't start... There is no evidence towards either side, so I agree to disagree.
It's like saying that if you're sitting at home, imagining that you're at the beach, and then at the beach you sit down and imagine you're in a forest, that it's only an illusion of imagining within an imagination......  :smiley: 
Make sense? 
Sorry, that wasn't meant to be offensive in any way... :/ I just get a little worked up when people take their opinion as fact...  :tongue2:

----------


## Sydney

Had 3 dreams and 1 WBTB attempt.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 26 points*

----------


## DreamingGhost

yeaterday 3 fragments = 1.5
today 1 dream
1 failed WBTB
2 fragments = 3

total = 4.5

DG ::jester::

----------


## Bluehelix

last night Alcohol => only 1 Dream

----------


## FelicityPotter

1 dream+1frag=1.5 points
+3 for WBTB success is 4.5
+5 for lucid is 9.5
+1 for RC is 10.5
+7 for teleport is 17.5
Ok, yeah!
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/felic...02/index3.html

----------


## BobbyLance

*Yesterday*
Remember 2 Dreams: 2 points
WBTB:1 point for trying

*Today*
Remember 1 Dream: 1 point
Remember 2 dream fragments: 1 point
WBTB:1 point for trying

Total=6

Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4+1.5+6+2+3+1+3+3+6=38


[ ]Advanced flying
[ ]Advanced summoning
[ ]Mass TK

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams for today, they were short but i remember every detail: 2 Points

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams and 2 fragments. 3 points for me and *Team Blue!*

Wow the site's crazy atm, will delete all duplicates later when I can.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## StaySharp

It wasn't exactly on purpose but given that I didn't sleep a lot today and dreamt even less it looks like I'm up for REM rebound.

2 Full dreams: 2 Points
REM rebound setup: 3 Points

Total this night: 5 Points

----------


## nito89

*1 dream for yesterday, 1 for today.
Hoping to attempt a WBTB with some Galantamine + choline tonight, wish me luck!*

----------


## she

.

----------


## BobbyLance

Yesterday
Remember 2 Dreams: 2 points 
WBTB:1 point for trying 

Today
Remember 1 Dreams: 1 point
Remember 2 frag: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying

Total:6


Overall Competition Points: 5+3.5+4+1.5+6+2+3+1+3+3+6=38

----------


## Sivason

No luck  :Sad:  2 dreams and 1 wbtb attempt.

*total Competition points = 115*

----------


## Sydney

Oh crap. Just now noticed I posted 5 times!
one fragment remembered and one WBTB attempt.  :tongue2: 

*New Score: 27.5 points*

----------


## Sozu

Not a single dream fragment  :Sad:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

3 long, weird dreams last night 8{

----------


## Taffy

3 dreams, total of 56.

----------


## insideout

Remembered one dream and one fragment.
Total: *94.5*

----------


## NightSpy2

2 Nightmares, 2 points... lol

----------


## TheModernNinja

One dream, one point

----------


## siuol

3dream 1 wbtb   4 pts

----------


## she

4 dreams

----------


## Sozu

+3 points for 3 dreams  :smiley: 

My total points: 10

----------


## StaySharp

1 Fragment: 0,5 Points
2 Full Dreams: 2 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total this night: 3,5 Points

Well at least one more lucid this competition... I had a few bad days but neither do I hope nor believe they'll continue.

----------


## littlezoe

Got an LD today: Faceplanting, Bus  :smiley: 

- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Successfully stabilize: 2 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Super Strenght: 4 Points
- Gain Invulnerability: 4 Points
- Also remember a single fragment: 0,5 Points

Overall: 19,5 Points for today  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

I had a lay in :'( oh well, 7 fragments for me!!!!!  ::D:  so that's 3.5 points :3

----------


## TheSmooze

I've gotten out of my habits over the week I've been away, it seems. 2 full dreams and 3 fragments making for a total for this competition of 5 points. 

*sigh*

I hate it when I lose my routine.

----------


## Sydney

3 dreams remembered, and one WBTB attempt. My recall is coming back!  ::D: 

*New Score: 31.5 points*

----------


## djpatch999

Woo! I can post again  ::D:  in the time I haven't posted I've had 12 dreams (around 4 for each night) AND a lucid, unfortunately I wouldn't call it that since I lost lucidity a matter of seconds later  :Sad: 

12 points for the dreams and a possible 5 for a pointless lucid

----------


## littlezoe

I wonder how the others count their points for dreams and fragments... Because if i know that i had 4 dreams during the night, but forgotten 2 once i finally woke up, then i only count the 2 that i still remember.... I've got a feeling that others do it differently... but after all this is just a game  :tongue2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Two nights ago, 2 super long dreams  :Sad: 
Last night 3 super long dreams > :Sad:

----------


## DreamingGhost

The combined total of 3 nights:
3 fragments =1.5
2 dreams = 2
1 lucid = 5
RC = 1
Interact with DC = 2
Basic Summon = 4 + personal step task of 10

Total = 25.5

Lucid Dream

DG ::jester::

----------


## Matte87

Had myself 3 dreams last night.

*And the competition has officially ended!*

Will calculate the score tomorrow and announce the winners. Thanks for participating people!  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

Hey I know the competition is ended but I didn't get to post my last night since my internet was down for a few hours, and I check DV later in the day usually. Its been less than an hour so if you want to add 5 pts to mine (4 dream 2 frag) it'd be good, but its fine if you aren't adding anymore.

----------


## Sydney

Good job everyone  :smiley:

----------


## she

thanks to everyone - nice competition :smiley: )) i even tired a bit with all this WBTB :smiley:  But i really like it :smiley:   Big thanks to Matte 87 :smiley:

----------


## Bluehelix

and I tell you what I GET LUCID last night the I waited a HALF YEAR. and now the competition is over ?  :smiley:  muhahah rofl typical

The exam and the General and I for filled 2 dream goals....

----------


## Matte87

* Competition is over! The winner of Lower League is Sioul and the winner of Upper League is She. Congratulations to you two! 

The winning team of Lower League is Team Desert and the winning team of Upper League is Team Blood! Congratulations to everyone on the teams!*

I love it that my oldest students are now having more dreams and lucids than me, is there better proof that persistence pays off?  :wink2:

----------


## StaySharp

Oh man and there I really had the nearly deciding lucid and recall surge this night, probably not more then 6 or 7 hours after the competition ended  ::roll:: 
Ah well I'm still 2nd place and managed to keep the first place quite a while against quite a few more experienced dreamers than myself, so I can say I definitely regret nothing  :smiley: 

Congrats everyone!

Now only for the torturous wait for the next competition  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

Meh i guess i didn't have the chance anyway... considering that i entered late  :smiley: 

Anyway, grats to the others ^^

----------


## Bluehelix

> * Competition is over! The winner of Lower League is Sioul and the winner of Upper League is She. Congratulations to you two! 
> 
> The winning team of Lower League is Team Desert and the winning team of Upper League is Team Blood! Congratulations to everyone on the teams!*
> 
> I love it that my oldest students are now having more dreams and lucids than me, is there better proof that persistence pays off?



Thx Matte87. Can we have the next competition in very short time ? I am so HOT NOW.  :smiley:  And maybe it makes sens to establish a 3rd league for beginners like me. So we can feel more powerfull? Just an Idea. If you need any help with that or so I would like to get involved. Greetings

----------


## Taffy

I had 4 dreams, still wouldn't have been enough to pull ahead though. >w< I love these competitions, I always prove to myself how far I've come since I was a beginner. Congrats to the winners.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Congrats to the winners and thanks to the participants for being worthy competitors  :wink2:  Thanks again Matte87 for a brill competition and I hope you do another one if future!  ::D:

----------


## she

> and thanks to the participants for being worthy competitors  Thanks again Matte87 for a brill competition and I hope you do another one if future!



 - i subscribe to this  :smiley:

----------


## siuol

Can't wait for the next one, I got lucky with this one falling on my vacation from school.

----------


## insideout

Yay!
Well done everyone.

----------


## DreamingGhost

This was fun. Thanks for running it Matte87. Congrats to the winners!

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

Thanks for running the competition Matte!  :smiley:  
Even though I didn't get Lucid I still enjoyed it.  ::D: 

Excited for the next one.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Thanks for running the competition Matte!  
> Even though I didn't get Lucid I still enjoyed it. 
> 
> Excited for the next one.



What are you talking about? You did get lucid you knob.
LOLZ, getting a bit old there NS?

----------


## NightSpy2

> What are you talking about? You did get lucid you knob.
> LOLZ, getting a bit old there NS?



Oh yea woops... Lol DERP  ::lolxtreme:: 
Well, I hope I get lucid MORE next competition.  :tongue2:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

4 dreams > :Sad:

----------


## Bluehelix

so when does the next one start ?

----------


## djpatch999

> so when does the next one start ?



The signup thread for the next one is already up, the date for it should be in there  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ad-6-a-131345/

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count.

You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: Cloudinsane

*Basic/standard tasks*

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(Chaining not allowed)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points* *+*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 10 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 28/05/2012


*Upper League*

*melanieb:* 225.5
*littlezoe:* 140
*StaySharp:* 91
*sivason:* 77
*Wolfwood:* 61
*FelicityPotter:* 51.5
*she:* 16

*Lower League*

*djpatch999:* 86
*NightSpy2:* 77
*weakamon:* 63
*Rubens:* 55
*DreamingGhost:* 49
*Coelhao:* 44
*MightyDuck:* 32.5
*n00bf0rlyf3:* 34.5
*Bluehelix:* 29
*Sydney:* 27
*TheModernNinja:* 22.5
*mutualdreamer:* 20
*nito89:* 19
*Marlowe:* 15.5
*Matte87:* 14.5
*Taffy:* 13
*Shelli:* 8
*LonelyCloud:* 3.5


*Team Scores*  Updated 28/05/2012


*Team Illusion:* 272.5
*Team Jungle:* 186
*Team Blood:* 149.5

*Team Desert:* 170
*Team Moss:* 128.5
*Team Wine:* 111
*Team Sea:* 87.5
*Team Darkness:* 51.5
*Team Stone:* 50



* All dreams you've had after this post counts towards the post count.

Good luck and keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

Woo!! good look everyone!  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

^ Only dreams count that you had after the thread was posted  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Woah, where did that come from? n00bf0rlyf3  O_o lol

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

damnit I did this last night  :Sad:

----------


## djpatch999

Unlucky, should have saved it for tonight  :wink2:  haha  :tongue2:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Well tonights a school night so I probably will not do very good

----------


## djpatch999

Don't be so negative!  :tongue2:  You WILL have an LD tonight!  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

Updated my siggy with my tasks  :smiley:

----------


## Bluehelix

Oh yeah cant wait. thx ... yeahhhh here we go...

----------


## StaySharp

Let's already add the first points, for someone who just can't persuade himself to sleep in the past days of pure bliss, awesomeness and creativity.

REM Rebound: 3 Points

Edit: Also pointing out:




> * Meet your teammate: 10 points* *+*
> 
> * Exchange pocket content: 10 points*
> 
> * Help your teammate fly: 10 points*
> 
> * Explore with your teammate: 10 points*
> 
> * Fight eachother: 15 points* *+*



It looks like you still have the markers of the last competition there.

----------


## littlezoe

How can you tell if you got REM rebound...?

----------


## StaySharp

> How can you tell if you got REM rebound...?



Well it's pretty easy; you should normally have about 2 hours of REM per day, and unless you already established polyphasic sleeping you won't enter REM in the first hours of the night.
While I did already have some extended naps today I'm not yet back into polyphasic sleeping, especially because I'm awake for too long, so those naps still involved barely any REM. Which I also noticed by the fact I only had very few dreams, of which I only remember one clearly. Once I managed to get back into polyphasic sleeping I will likely have quite some REM to catch up on. So I'm all set up for some nice REM rebound, probably a lot of dreams and maybe a lucid  :wink2:

----------


## littlezoe

Well, that sounds too confusing to me  :smiley:  I'll just disregard that REM rebound when counting my points  :tongue2:

----------


## DreamingGhost

Slept in late this morning. Had 1 fragment.

total = .5 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## Matte87

Post your tasklists in here or in your signature. My three goals are: 1: Telekinesis, 2: Flying, 3: Element Manipulation

----------


## Matte87

REM rebound is when you actively sleep 5 hours or less for the sake of getting REM rebound, not getting it by mistake say getting drunk  :wink2:

----------


## djpatch999

Step tasks are in my sig  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

> REM rebound is when you actively sleep 5 hours or less for the sake of getting REM rebound, not getting it by mistake say getting drunk



And don't forget there's also the possibility to get REM rebound by getting drunk voluntarily for that purpose. Well not that I drink so I'm fine with normal REM rebound for now  :tongue2: 

As for my three step task list, here it is, yet again:
1. Advanced Summoning (Preferably a full blown WSS)
2. Elemental Manipulation (Preferably a massive detonation)
3. Advanced Flying (Preferably leaving the Earths atmosphere)

----------


## melanieb

My three goals are to: 

1-Eat something
2-Advanced Summoning
3-Fly

I have a feeling that the first two (in order) will be the easiest based on current dream patterns.

Flying...I'm less optimistic but hopeful. My most recent attempt was more like rafting on a gentle river.

I didn't go to sleep until 5:48A.M. this morning and finally woke up around 9:20A.M., almost two hours after this thread was posted, so today's dream should count. I was awakened by the neighbor's contractors right outisde my bedroom window during the eight o'clock hour which prompted my dream (in my DJ and notes in my Workbook).

I tally my points as follows:

Remember whole dream: 1 point

Become lucid: 5 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points

Successfully RC: 1 points

WILD: 3 points

*Total=12 points*

I didn't count taking the mop from the janitor as interacting with a DC because neither of us spoke. If this is wrong, let me know.

Time to go to the store.

----------


## Wolfwood

Tasks in signature.

----------


## Taffy

Keeping my tasks the same since I dust get to complete any last time. Just going to switch the order around.

----------


## Matte87

Actually StaySharp, getting drunk doesn't count at all. Unless you decide to sleep 5 hours or less to get REM rebound, and then happen to drink on the same night.

----------


## StaySharp

> Actually StaySharp, getting drunk doesn't count at all. Unless you decide to sleep 5 hours or less to get REM rebound, and then happen to drink on the same night.



Really? Well it was more of joke but good to know, I thought only the resulting rebound and the fact it was done on purpose was important, not the actual way of getting there.

----------


## NightSpy2

Wooooo! Had a Lucid dream this morning!!! So, after the post...  Yeeeaa baby!! Let's kick this off with a LUCID!!!
So. 
Lucid - 5
RC - 1
Interact with DC - 2 
Remember 3 dreams - 3 points.
5+1+2+3 = 11 points!  ::D: 

My Three Step Tasks...
1- Do an RC
2- Fly
3- Telekenisis

I want to make them easy so that I can get the bonus points...  :tongue2:  
(First time using a three step task, so I hope I remember to do them in my LD's , and want to make is so that I actually acheive them.. lol)

EDIT: Also, for Team Tasks, do you need to be lucid to perform them?

EDIT 2: Also, I don't get the points for the 'do an RC' three step task right? Because I need to do it after I establish what they are, yes?

----------


## Sydney

Awesome! My 3 step tasks are in my sig.  ::D:

----------


## DreamingGhost

tasks in my sig now  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Hello Matt, I feel weird asking this, but would it be okay if I was on Sydney's team? If it's too much trouble, then I don't mind :p.

----------


## NightSpy2

Hey Matt.  :smiley: 
I was just looking at the overall layout of the thing, and just decided to see if I could add a few touch ups?
I'm not saying yours sucks, but I've made one which may be a bit more simple to understand? 
You can use it if you want, or not.... I don't mind, but I hope you like it!  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _New layout?_: 



*General tasks*

*Spoiler* for _General tasks_: 



*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid through DILD: 5 points* 
(Or any other method like it. e.g. MILD, etc)

*Become lucid through DEILD: 7 points*
(Chaining not allowed)

*Become lucid through WILD: 8 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*



*Basic Dream-Control tasks*

*Spoiler* for _Basic Dream-Control tasks_: 



*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*



*Advanced Dream-Control tasks*

*Spoiler* for _Advanced Dream-Control tasks_: 



*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*



*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

*Spoiler* for _Three Step Tasks_: 



Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, each award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.




*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*


*Spoiler* for _Team Tasks_: 



*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points* 

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 10 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*







EDIT: By the way, that's not including all the other mumbo-jumbo (HAHA I've always wanted to use that), it's just from the 'Basic/Standard tasks' to 'Team Tasks'.

----------


## Sozu

1 dream, +1 points

Total points: 1

Tasks:
1. Fly
2. Advanced fly
3. Teleport

----------


## littlezoe

1 Dream + 1 WBTB Attempt = 2 Points  :smiley: 

Maybe even REM Rebound... but i'm not sure... I slept for 5 hours and couldn't fall asleep again after that... Does that count as REM rebound?


Edit: Totally forgot the point for WBTB Attempt. Added it now.

----------


## StaySharp

> Hey Matt. 
> I was just looking at the overall layout of the thing, and just decided to see if I could add a few touch ups?
> I'm not saying yours sucks, but I've made one which may be a bit more simple to understand? 
> You can use it if you want, or not.... I don't mind, but I hope you like it! 
> ...



While it's basically looking better that way it raises a question in me, what about the DILD/DEILD/WILD giving the points of lucid and the type simultaneously? If that would count towards the 20 points limit it would make tasks in the higher forms of dream initiation worth less. Well it’s up to Matte to decide but I wanted to throw that out there.

----------


## TheModernNinja

My tasks are :
Flying,
Teleporting,
Advanced Flying

----------


## Wolfwood

+1 WBTB attempt
+2 for two dreams, and +1.5 for three fragments.

= 4.5 points.


Do multiple dreams count as multiple +1 dream points, or is it just +1 full stop?

----------


## littlezoe

> +1 WBTB attempt
> +1 Dream
> 
> = 2 points.
> 
> 
> Do multiple dreams count as multiple +1 dream points, or is it just +1 full stop?



You get points for any fragments/dreams you have, there is no 1/day limit to that  :smiley: 

And you just made me remember that i forgot to give myself a point for my WBTB attempt, thanks  ::D:

----------


## Wolfwood

> You get points for any fragments/dreams you have, there is no 1/day limit to that 
> 
> And you just made me remember that i forgot to give myself a point for my WBTB attempt, thanks



Ohhh, then I must add more. ^_^ So that's right now yeah?

----------


## Sydney

1 WBTB attempt and 1 dream remembered.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 2 points*

----------


## Bluehelix

So I had 2 Dream fragments tonight.

My goals are Fast flying/High flying, Telekinesis and Basic Summon

----------


## she

WBTB - 1
4 dreams - 4 
total - 5

----------


## DreamingGhost

4 fragments, 1 failed WBTB

Total = 3 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## StaySharp

Time to get my first points apart from the REM rebound.

Full dreams: 2 Points
Fragments: 4 Points
Successfull WBTB: 3 Points

Drifting - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become Lucid: 5 Points

Total Competition: 17 Points

----------


## Matte87

Had myself a fragment. *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* The three step tasks needs to be dream control, doing a RC does not count. I will add that right away to the text. Also that's a pretty nice suggestion, I'll see if I can improve it for the next competition. And yes, all tasks require you to be lucid.

*mutualdreamer:* Sure thing  :smiley: 

*littlezoe:* Sorry, you didn't do it purposefully for the sake of dreaming more the next day, so you won't get 3 points for REM rebound.

*melanieb:* How good are you at lucid dreaming? Perhaps you should be in upper league rather than lower. What do you think?

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Step tasks: 1) super speed
2) Fly
3) hand through solid object

Ok, so points for today! I remembered one full dream, and two fragments. Plus I also got lucid!!!  ::D:  Sadly I didn't manage to do much else. Just so you know, I was fully aware just not really thinking too straight :'(
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/felic...ml#post1878609
so that'll be 7 points, to go please  ::D:

----------


## Coelhao

3 fragments
1 dream remembered

2.5 pts

I'll choose 3 tasks and get em posted soon =)

----------


## djpatch999

2 frags - 1 point  :Sad:

----------


## Taffy

One dream; 1 point.

----------


## NightSpy2

> *NightSpy2:* The three step tasks needs to be dream control, doing a RC does not count. I will add that right away to the text. Also that's a pretty nice suggestion, I'll see if I can improve it for the next competition. And yes, all tasks require you to be lucid.



Ok thanks... So I'll just make my three step tasks, fly, basic summon and telekenisis.  :smiley: 
Unless become lucid counts as a three step task... Then I'll just have - Become Lucid, Fly, Telekenisis.  ::D: 

And, 1 dream 2 frags, so, 
1+0.5+0.5 = 2 points.  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

3 dreams 1 fragment
*3.5* total

----------


## Sivason

I did not see the sign up list, sorry. I would like to join, and be in the upper league.

Three Step Goals: 1) flying  2 )teleport 3)advanced summoning

05/13/12 wbtb attempt, 2 frags.* Competion Total= 2 points*

----------


## melanieb

> *melanieb:* How good are you at lucid dreaming? Perhaps you should be in upper league rather than lower. What do you think?



 
I have moments of lucidity frequently. My control seems to depend on how much sleep I get and where I am when I sleep (living room chair versus bed). I've never had LD goals before joining this forum.

My recall has improved dramatically. I spend more time thinking about them than I ever used to.

For example, I did a WBTB this morning after I took my daughter to school; I recall 3 full dreams and 2 fragments, and one dream and one fragment was from my first sleep period. I'm still typing them up from the notes I took upon waking. Kids keep me busy in real life.

I got lucky and had a dream where I was in a 7-11. I became lucid and ate food of my choosing, but if I had been standing in a field instead of a store I probably wouldn't have thought about eating. Does that make sense?

Upper league, lower league...whichever. I'm just happy remembering these things and exploring the abilities of my mind.

I'll edit this post with a point total as soon as I finish putting my kids to bed and typing up my dreams.


EDIT:

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point x 2 dreams = 1 point
* 
*Remember whole dream: 1 point x 3 dreams = 3 points*

*Become lucid: 5 points x 2 dreams = 10 points (not sure if you count each dream or not)*


*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day. = 3 points*

*Eat something: 4 points (Funyuns and Slurpee) + on my list of goals = 4 +5 points = 9 points.*

I have no idea if my math is right for this set of dreams or not, so please correct my math if this is in error.

26 points total. 

All dreams are in my Dream Journal.

----------


## BobbyLance

*Yesterday*
Remember fragment: 0.5 point
Remember whole dream: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying

*Today*
Remember whole dream: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying

Total Points: 4.5


3 step task
[ ]Element Manipulation: 8 points
[ ]Advanced flying: 10 points
[ ]Mass TK: 10 points

----------


## Bluehelix

Tonight or shoud I say "Tomorning " ? I remember 3 dream fragments. I find it very hard to fall back asleep after 9 hours of rest. any Ideas ?

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points getting better  :smiley:

----------


## FelicityPotter

Three frags and one dream :3 that's 2.5 points  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams + 1 Fragment = 2,5 Points for today  :smiley: 

Was too lazy to WBTB... but i know i got lucid once during the night... it wasn't fully lucid though and i already forgot it, so i don't count that.

----------


## Sydney

1 WBTB attempt.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 3 points*

----------


## Wolfwood

+3 WBTB, leading to +3 WILD, and so +5 lucidity, and poor stability (lost clarity after attempting stabilisation (lasted 3 minutes?) +1 for remembering that short dream. 

Then, a DILD from successful RC +1, and so +5 lucidity, but not successful stabilising. Faded after 20 seconds of attempting summoning, but +1 for remembering it.

And +1.5 from random fragments thereafter.

= 20.5 (max 20).

I'm not sure how long a lucid dream must be to qualify as a lucid dream. So if not the case, lemme know, I'll change.

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams, now at a total of 3 points.

----------


## she

WBTB -1
3 dreams
total - 4

----------


## Rubens

Can I still join the competition ? Matt, I sent you a PM, I didn't knew how the competition would work, and didn't see the sign up thread --'
If yes I'm joining in lower league and will put my 3 step task in my sign.

Here are my last 3 days scores:

*May 13th:*
Remember the whole dream x 4 = 4 points
Remember Fragment x 1 = 0.5 points
*Total = 4.5*

*May 14th:*
Remember the whole dream x 2 = 2 points
Remember Fragment x 1 = 0.5 points
*Total = 2.5*

*May 15th:*
Remember the whole dream x 2 = 2 points
Remember Fragment x 2 = 1 points
*Total = 3*

Do I have to write this non-lucids and fragments in my DJ here ? I will have to translate and type 6 pages from my physical DJ :S

----------


## Coelhao

2 more dreams,  1 more fragment


Total=5 pts

Tasks

1.  Telekinesis

2.  Growing a tree out of the ground.  (summon)

3. Shape shift

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

2 dreams 1 lucid last night 7 + 3.5 oh right and a working WBTB so + 3
*13.5* total

wbtbs where I wake up and go right back to sleep with a mantra work wonders for me

----------


## Matte87

Was busy with uhm... mowing the lawn. Yeah, not Diablo 3. Will update the score tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

Remember whole dream: 1 point

Become lucid: 5 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points  (please tell me sex counts)

Total = 13 points

Dream is in DJ, more info in my workbook.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

5 dreams last two days...

*TOTAL: 5*

----------


## DreamingGhost

3 more fragments and a failed WBTB

2.5 points for me please

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

Nope... Nothing last night.. But I'm going to sleep early tonight and sleeping in tomorrow morning, so, Lucid Dream, here I come!!  :tongue2: 

By the way, Matt... Does each of the three step tasks need to be done in a separate LD, or can they all be done in one?

----------


## StaySharp

The three step tasks can be done in LD. Hell if you are really skilled you might even be able to them in one single action, as long as they are in order.

As for myself:
2 Fragments: 1 Point
1 Dream: 1 Point
REM Rebound: 3 Points
Total: 5 Points:
Total Competition: 22 Points

While the REM rebound wasn't initially planned at some point I had to realize it's going to take till I sleep again so figured I might as well go for another REM rebound. Speaking of which I start making use of it now.

----------


## Bluehelix

Haha tonight was a good night . I have 2 Dreams 1 WBTB attempt and 1 Dream Fragment
that's 3.5 points ?

----------


## djpatch999

3 dreams - 3 points now that's more like it! It's just a shame I had 5 false awakenings in a row lol

----------


## MightyDuck

I know that I'm late, but can i join in on this now?
Its alright if i can't i could always just join the next one,

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams for today = 2 Points...

My exams are coming up and i'm really stressed about lucid dreaming these days... i don't think that i'll do too well this time...

----------


## NightSpy2

> 2 Dreams for today = 2 Points...
> 
> My exams are coming up and i'm really stressed about lucid dreaming these days... i don't think that i'll do too well this time...



Yea my exams are coming up too... But I'm hoping to get lots of sleep tonight and get an LD...  :tongue2:

----------


## Wolfwood

> 2 Dreams for today = 2 Points...
> 
> My exams are coming up and i'm really stressed about lucid dreaming these days... i don't think that i'll do too well this time...



+1 WBTB attempt
+1 Dream
+2 Four fragments

= 4 points

I met you in that non-lucid dream...we were in some local newspaper known as the Zarasu Dream Team. lol you had a bald head. o.0

Does this count as +10? It doesn't say anything about meeting teammate whilst lucid...

----------


## Sydney

Not even a WBTB attempt. :/

----------


## Taffy

One dream where I almost got lucid. Did a RC, but I still wasn't convinced that I was dreaming. +1 point, now at 4 points total.

----------


## Rubens

*May 16th:*
Remember the dream x 2 = 2
Remember fragment x 4 = 2
Total = 4

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams in the last two nights. *Points Updated!*

*Wolfwood:* You need to be lucid in all dream control tasks to get points for them. 

Welcome to the competition Sivason, Rubens and MightyDuck!

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sivason

05/14/12 wbtb att, 4 dreams, 2 frag = 6 points

05/15/12 2 dreams, 2 frags
Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Cities in the Astral - Dream Journals
lucid 5, wbtb 3, rc 1 = 12 points

2+6+12= 20

*Total competition points = 20*

----------


## she

2 dreams -2
WBTB - 1
total - 3

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

2 dreams and a wbtb fail 3 points total for today
*16.5* total

----------


## DreamingGhost

3 more fragments = 1.5
failed WBTB = 1
I had a very short lucid, maybe 30s tops. All I can remember from the dream is at the end I was being shot at with a shotgun. At that point I became lucid and said it would be cool to catch one of the pellets so I flew up into the air and when I caught one it was a small globe of the earth. I had enough time to think that was cool and try to think about a task to do before waking.

Since the lucid was so short if it counts as a lucid I will only take half points for it so 2.5 points for lucid.

Total = 5 points if the lucid counts  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## Taffy

No matter how short, a lucid is a lucid. You get full points for it. :3

----------


## TheModernNinja

2 dreams, and a WBTB attempt:
3 points

----------


## StaySharp

Nothing big so far.
2 Fragments: 1 Point
1 Dream: 1 Point
Successful WBTB: 3 Points

One of the fragments was a short lucid.
Become Lucid: 5 Points
DC Interaction: 2 Points
Basic Summon: 4 Points

Total: 16 Points
Total Competition: 33 Points

Not going to claim 3 points for REM rebound because this time it really wasn't on purpose and was due to someone waking me up at the wrong time  ::roll::

----------


## NightSpy2

4 dreams, 4 points.

----------


## CloudOFmichael

2 crazy vivid dreams last night...

*TOTAL: 7*

----------


## MightyDuck

May the 17th:
Remember a fragment +0.5
Remember a whole dream +1

Total 1.5

----------


## Bluehelix

Tonight 2 Dreams and a WBTB attempt.

----------


## Sozu

No great recalls the previous days. But now I remember a fragment of a dream I'd this night.

+0,5 for fragment

My total comp points: 1,5

----------


## littlezoe

Had two lucids today and i completed my first 2 step tasks ^^ It's a really good day  ::D: 
Link for the DJ: Eating a Leaf, Rampage & Angels - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*First LD:*
- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Eat Something: 4 Points

Overall for the Dream: 13 Points

*Second LD:*
- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Interact with a DC: 2 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Super Strength: 4 Points
- Partial Transformation: 4 Points + 5 for Step Task
- Element Manipulation: 8 Points + 10 for Step Task

Overall for the Dream: 35 Points (the max 20 for the dream + 15 step task points)

----------


## Taffy

Nothing. That's what I get for not writing them down. :/

----------


## Sydney

1 dream remembered and 1 WBTB attempt.

*New score: 5 points*

----------


## Wolfwood

+1 WBTB attempt
+1 Two Fragments
+1 Successful RC (defying gravity), +5 lucid, distracted, started engaging sexually with evil woman DC (+2 interact with DC), fades to black, +1 remembered dream.

Failed stabilisation yet again. I guess I'm getting lucid right at the end of a REM cycle. >.<

= 11 points

----------


## she

2 dreams

----------


## DreamingGhost

3 more fragments due to crappy recall in the morning  :tongue2:  = 1.5 points
Another failed WBTB one of these days I am gonna do it. = 1 point

total - 2.5 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## djpatch999

I did remember some this morning but stupid me didn't write them down. So it'll just have to go down as 0 points  :Sad: 

Also my posts may be few and far during the next several days due to my A-Level exams. I'll still try to stay up to date though!

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams for me last night. I want to get lucid! *Points Updated!*

*DreamingGhost:* You get 5 points for even a fragmented lucid. I wouldn't want 5 points if it was just a frag, but 30 seconds is a pretty long lucid tbh  :smiley: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## StaySharp

Damnit I'm starting to spam my DJ with lucid fragments for this competition  ::roll:: 

4 Fragments: 2 Points
1 Dream: 1 Point
Successful WBTB: 3 Points

Become lucid: 5 Points
Total: 11 Points
Total Competition: 44 Points

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream, 1 frag, 1.5 points.  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

shit recall last night. 2 frags so *17.5* total

----------


## Marlowe

Sunday Night: 1 Dream, 3 Fragments. = 2.5
Monday Night: 2 Dreams, 1 Fragment, WBTB Attempt = 3.5
Tuesday Night: 2 Dreams, 2 Fragments, WBTB Attempt = 4
Wednesday Night: 4 Dreams, 1 Fragment, WBTB Attempt = 5.5

Total Points = 15.5

----------


## BobbyLance

*Day before Yesterday*
Remember Frag: .5 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying
*Yesterday* 
Remember whole dream: 1 point 
*Today* 
Remember whole dream: 1 point 

Total Points: 4.5+3.5=*8 points*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Last few days: 3 dreams, 7 frags, so 6.5 points please  :smiley:  I haven't posted due to exams, but I'm still in this! Sadly, I missed out on so manu lucid opportunities since my favourite RC works the same in dreams and Irl now :'(

----------


## she

only 2 looooong dreams :Sad: . 2 points

----------


## Sozu

gaahhh, nothing at all this morning.

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams for today... I think i shut down my WBTB alarm while being half asleep or something lol... i don't even remember hearing it..

----------


## Wolfwood

+1.5 Three fragments

----------


## Sydney

3 dreams remembered, one which was a lucid (I didn't do anything though  :Sad: ) after a WBTB attempt and a fragment.

Dreams: 3
Fragment: .5
Lucid: 5
Successful WBTB: 3 points

*New Score: 16.5 points*

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams, new total of 6 points.

----------


## FelicityPotter

Not sure if this is the right place, but is there a way of making my RCs work again? :3

----------


## Rubens

*May 17th:*
Remember the whole dream x 4 = 4 points
Remember fragment x 1 = 0.5 points
Total = 4.5 points

*May 18th:*
Remember the whole dream x 1 = 1 point
Remember fragment x 2 = 1 point
Total = 2 points

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Two dreams...
TOTAL: 9

----------


## NightSpy2

2 frags,
1 point...

----------


## TheModernNinja

> 2 frags,
> 2 points...



A fragment is 0.5 pts. So you got 1 point.



As for me, 1 dream, 2 fragments and a WBTB attempt.

Total for today: 3 pts

----------


## Sivason

Oh man, I am starting to fall behind. Just not rocking  this thing so far.
05/17/12 2 Dreams and wbtb attempt. *Total Competition points =23*

The 2 dreams were vivid, exciting, and semi-lucid. I almost always realize I am dreaming to some small degree, but I won't count these as I never did an RC or anything. Yep, semi-lucid. Getting close, any day now.

----------


## melanieb

Three dreams to report. Dates 5/16, 5/17, and 5/18, 2012

5/16 = lucid
5/17 = non-lucid
5/18 = lucid + WBTB

Remember whole dream: 1 point x 3 dreams = 3 points

Become lucid: 5 points x 2 dreams = 10 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points x 1 dream = 2 points

Successfully RC: 1 points x 1 dream = 1 point

WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid x 1 dream = 3 points

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points x 1 dream = 3 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points = x 2 dreams = 4 points

Basic Summon: 4 points
 (summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear) x 1 dream = 4 points

 Total for three dreams = 30 points


All dreams are in my DJ and also referenced in my workbook.

----------


## Sivason

> Three dreams to report. Dates 5/16, 5/17, and 5/18, 2012
> 
> 5/16 = lucid
> 5/17 = non-lucid
> 5/18 = lucid + WBTB
> 
> Remember whole dream: 1 point x 3 dreams = 3 points
> 
> Become lucid: 5 points x 2 dreams = 10 points
> ...



You are totally carrying me as a team mate. Lucky me. I hope to get moving soon. good job!

----------


## MightyDuck

19/05/2012
Remember fragment +0.5

Current total = 2

----------


## Matte87

Man my recall is gone... Can barely recall dreams anymore. 3 frags for me so 1.5 points for me and *Team Blue!* *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* Like TheModernNinja said, only 0.5 points per frag  :wink2:  

Nice work people!

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Bluehelix

Yesterday I had 1 fragment. And tonight 1 Dream and 3 Fragments

----------


## littlezoe

I got lucid once during the night, but it was so blurry that i couldn't really do anything other than fly a little.. it's not worth it to clutter my DJ with. 
5 Points for getting Lucid & 4 for Flying, plus 3 dreams and 2 fragments today = 13 Points overall  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Only 3 fragments and nothing interesting...

Total Competition: 45,5

By the way... how comes my points are constantly off? Before this post I made the jump from 33 to 44 so where do the 35 come from? Do you disagree on the points of some of my lucids, or did I forget to post a link somewhere?

----------


## Rubens

*May 19th:*
1 dream = 1 point
1 fragment = 0.5 point
Total = 1.5 points :/

----------


## Sydney

Just a WBTB attempt.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 17.5 points*

----------


## CloudOFmichael

2 dreams again  :Sad: 
TOTAL: 9

----------


## DreamingGhost

Yesterday: 1 fragment.  Had a lucid but due to poor recall and even poorer journaling habits I forgot most of the details. I know I flew, levitated my dc family into the air (4 of them) to prove I was dreaming and tried to merge with my sister dc but that is all I remember of it. I know it was another short one though. I will take points for a fragment since I can not remember properly.
total = 1 point

Today: 2 fragments, 1 failed WBTB
total 2 points

Grand total  = 3 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

Ok, 3 dreams + failed WBTB + lucid + eat something + interact with DC

SO that's, 3+1+5+4+2 = 15 points...  ::D: 

OMG I can't believe I'm winning in lower league!

----------


## TheModernNinja

One dream, one point..

----------


## MightyDuck

20/05/2012
WBTB attempt: +1
2 fragments: +1
Total for this sleep: 2
Overall total:4

----------


## melanieb

One dream posted in my DJ. I took a nap today and the elements of my surroundings led me into WILD, though I wasn't trying for it. The brief dream I had as a result was interesting but I never wrote it down, and I haven't counted it. I will try it again soon. I also didn't count a fragment I remembered when I woke up this morning. I still recall it, I just haven't written it down.

I really need to have better sleep.

For today, 05192012 (Saturday)

Remember whole dream: 1 point

Become lucid: 5 points

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points


Total = 11 points

----------


## Bluehelix

1 Dream only for me tonight

----------


## djpatch999

Wow I took a break and look what happened, Drum roll please...

2 Lucids! One of them being a result of my first successful WILD and WBTB!!!  ::D:  I'll write it all up when I get back in about an hour, I just want to see the points for last night ;D

2x Lucid - 10pts
1x Wild - 3pts
1x Successful WBTB - 3pts
1x Interact with a DC - 2pts
1x Fly - 4pts

TOTAL = 22pts which hits the 20pt cap for my personal points, other than that 22pts to team DESERT!!! 

EDIT:

Forgot the 3 Points for the 3 full dreams I had! Make that 25  ::D: 

EDIT AGAIN:
Here are the entry links:

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1881930

Dream Journal:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...em-wild-33570/

There are pictures in this one (I made them myself!  ::D:  ) enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

> TOTAL = 22pts which hits the 20pt cap for my personal points, other than that 22pts to team DESERT!!!



Hey, it's only 20 cap PER DREAM. So you actually got 22 points.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Really? Could have sworn it was per night, either way I'm not complaining  ::D:  Got a few extra points for myself there then  ::D:

----------


## nito89

*I suck and have been super busy. 13 points for me. Mostly 2 dreams a night except for one where I only remember 1 dream =[.*

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams for today... :/

----------


## FelicityPotter

one tiny fragment + a little tiny bit of lucid. Which ended almost instantly. I'm very sad that my dreaming has disappeared again :'( I'm not even going to link it, I'll just write it here.
I was walking through a field when I realised I was on the edge of my cliff. I thought, 'since I'm dreaming... Wait, I'm dreaming?' Then I went to the edge of the cliff to try and jump, then some police arrived to stop me and I lost lucidity. :'(
So if that even counts as lucid, I have 5.5 points for today  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

1 dream
*18.5* total

----------


## Sydney

3 dreams remembered, and 1 WBTB attempt.  :smiley: 

*New Score: 21.5 points*

----------


## Coelhao

7 fragments and 4 dreams

Total=12.5 pts

----------


## StaySharp

5 Fragments: 2,5 Points
3 Dreams: 3 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point
Total: 6,5

Total Competition: 52 Points

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me. *Points Updated!*

*StaySharp:* My bad, must have pressed the wrong buttons. 10 points added to you.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## DreamingGhost

1 fragment = .05
1 dream (personal so kept in paper journal) =1
1 failed WBTB = 1
Total = 2.5
1 lucid = 5      Dream
Did a tk = 4 + 5 for personal step task completed
Do a RC (nose pinch) = 1
Interact with DC = 2
Total 17

Total for the night 19.5

DG ::jester::

----------


## melanieb

Late last night, after I posted and after I put my brisket in the oven, I wrote up these last two dreams I had the other day. They're in my DJ/

One is a fragment, the other is a WILD that I fell into when I started taking my nap. It was really a neat experience.

This morning I can only recall a fragment where the scenes in my dream changed every time the song changed while listening to the soundtrack from the movie Heavy Metal.

Remember fragment: 0.5 point x 2 frags = 1 point

Remember whole dream: 1 point

Become lucid: 5 points

WILD: 3 points


Total = 10 points

----------


## NightSpy2

1 frag...

So, 0.5 points for me.  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

UGH!!!! That was bull. I took all these supplements and had 11 hours sleep...and did lots positive thinking etc and all I get is 1 dream, 2 fragments,, a restless sleep , a headache and a sore back.

WTF!!!!

2pts.

----------


## NightSpy2

> UGH!!!! That was bull. I took all these supplements and had 11 hours sleep...and did lots positive thinking etc and all I get is 1 dream, 2 fragments,, a restless sleep , a headache and a sore back.
> 
> WTF!!!!
> 
> 2pts.



Sorry... But reading that just makes me LOL. xD
<3

----------


## Shelli

Ok...better get caught up. 

Yesterday I had 2 dreams + 1 fragment + 1 failed WBTB.

Last night was pitiful. I barely slept and didn't remember a single dream when I did. But I had 1 failed WBTB. 

That's 4.5 points.

----------


## Bluehelix

I was kind of busy this night.  :smiley:  

I had 
+1 long dream which I remember compleatly. 
+2 Fragments
+1 False awakening which was not so long but I have writen it down compleatly - how does that count ?
and i tried WBTB but I could not fall a sleep again.

----------


## MightyDuck

21/05/2012
One fragment +0.5
One whole dream +1
One successful WBTB +3
One lucid dream +5
Successfully stabilise +2
Total for the night: 11.5
Overall total: 17.5

Had quite a busy night  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

Had a lucid today: Block of Flats, Surrounded - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Pass through solid object: 4 Points
- Interact with DC: 2 Points

15 Points for the dream.

Also had a WBTB attempt and 1 Dream + 1 Fragment remembered = 2,5 Points

Overall for today = 17,5 Points  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

This weekend I'd 1 fragment, I still remember it and it's bothering me so much ._.
+0,5 points

Total comp points: 2

----------


## Sydney

Just a WBTB attempt.  :Sad: 

*New Score: 22.5 points*

----------


## Shelli

5.20.12

3 fragments - 1.5 points
2 dreams - 2 points

3.5 points

----------


## Sivason

Catching uo to date, so 3 days worth.

6 dreams, 12 frags, 1 wbtb attempt, REM rebound = 16 points

*Total Competition Points = 39 points*

----------


## Wolfwood

Mad weekend, not much sleep:

*18th*
+2 Four fragments

*19th*
+1 Two Fragments

*20th*
+2 Two Dreams
+3 Six Fragments
+1 WBTB

= 9 Points

----------


## Rubens

Well, I came to my old city to visit my family so I will lose a little of activity here as I don't have a good conection in my home.

*May 20th:*
Remember the whole dream x 2  = 2
Remember fragment x 1 = 0.5
Total = 2.5

*May 21th:*
Remember the whole dream x 3  = 3
Total = 3

The only thing that is going well is my recall :/ No lds yet. But tonight it's gonna change  ::D:

----------


## Coelhao

I had a good start last night.

2 fragments    1 pt
1 dream   1 pt
Lucid dream   5 pts
Successfully stabilize   2 pts
Telekinesis    4 pts
TK task bonus   5 pts

Night total:  18

Overall:  30.5


Telekinesis is really hard.  i had to try on like 10 objects before I finally got a chair to rock back and forth, and fall over...  A little anticlimactic.   I also tried teleporting by running through a wall and spinning.  That didn't work too well.

----------


## Taffy

Just 3 more dreams; total of 9 points. I'm really sucking this time, haven't got lucid all month.  :Sad:

----------


## Matte87

One dream and one fragment for me. *Points updated!*

*Bluehelix:* They only count as dreams. So 1 point for your FA.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

1 Dream - 1 Point

----------


## StaySharp

4 Dreams: 4 Points
2 Fragments: 2 Points
Total: 6 Points

Total Competition: 58 Points

I don't see myself doing that good this time. It is ridiculously hot where I live and that severely impairs every last spot of my sleep and dream behaviour in general. Not to say I'm giving up of course, I'll still do my best but honestly it looks somewhat grim. As soon as I move out I will buy myself something to keep me cool when sleeping, whatever the price may be.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

I had 4 dreams since my last post, and 1 wbtb fail so *23.5* total

----------


## BobbyLance

*05/19/12*
Remember Frag: .5 point

*Day before Yesterday* 
Remember whole dream: 1 point 

*Yesterday*
Remember whole dream: 1 point 
WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid
Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points

*Today*
Remember 2 whole dreams: 2 points
Become lucid: 5 points
WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Super Strength: 4 points
Fly: 4 points


Total Points: 4.5+3.5+32.5=*44.5*

Do we still need to post our dream journal entries to validate our LD points?
05/21/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
05/22/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## DreamingGhost

Curse my crappy recall. I know I became lucid last night, but I do not recall any of the dream before or after the RC.

3 fragments

Total = 1.5 points

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

2 frags, 1 point. -_-

----------


## djpatch999

3 dreams - 3 points  :smiley:

----------


## MightyDuck

Had a pretty bad night
2 fragments +1
Total for the night: +1
Overall total: 24.5

----------


## littlezoe

Ugh... i remember a single dream from yesterday :/

1 Point.

----------


## Coelhao

3 dreams, one fragment

Total= 34

----------


## StaySharp

4 Dreams: 4 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points
Total: 4,5 Points

Total Competition: 62,5 Points

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yay! Yesterday I had five fragments, and today I had two fragments and a full dream... In which I was a French troll. I need to study less  :tongue2: 
So yeah, that's 4.5 points total  :smiley:  thank you very much  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

Too few updates, will update everything tomorrow.

----------


## NightSpy2

3 dreams, 3 points.  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

3 dreams

*Total competition points = 42*

----------


## FelicityPotter

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/felic...ml#post1884217
Yay!  :smiley: 
So, I had... 5 fragments, 2 dreams and a lucid, totalling 9.5 points! Yay!  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

1 Lucid in which I did alot of stuff. It's come out at 39 points!!!  ::D:  I'll post the stuff up in a minute  :smiley: 

EDIT:

Workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1884235

Dream Journal:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...oing-me-33688/

I know of the 20 point per dream limit but would I be right in thinking that the step tasks are an exception?

----------


## MightyDuck

23/05/2012
Three dreams tonight +3
one WBTB attempt +1
Set myself up for REM rebound +3
Total for the night: +7
Overall total: 31.5

----------


## TheModernNinja

A bit better tonight, 11 hours sleep, no suppliments:

3 dreams, (1 in which I pulled out cards and did a spring, a dribble and a pen trick for the first time  :tongue2: P)
and a failed WBTB
4 pts

----------


## Sydney

A WBTB attempt for yesterday, and 1 very long dream for today.  :tongue2: 

*New Score: 24.5 points*

----------


## StaySharp

2 Dreams: 2 Points

Total Competition: 64,5 Points

----------


## Wolfwood

*21st*
+2 Four Fragments
+2 Dreams
+1 WBTB Attempt

*22nd*
+1.5 Three Fragments
+3 Dreams
+1 WBTB Attempt

= 10.5 Points

----------


## Rubens

*May 22th:*
Remember the whole dream x 6 = 6 (my record xD)
Total = 6

*May 23th:*
Remember the whole dream x 2 = 2 
Remember fragment x 2 = 1
Total = 3

----------


## littlezoe

Got lucid today: In the Sky - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Fly: 4 Points

9 Points for it, + 1 for a remembered dream = 10 Points for today  :smiley: 

My recall is kinda bad these days...

----------


## Wolfwood

> Got lucid today: In the Sky - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> - Become Lucid: 5 Points
> - Fly: 4 Points
> 
> 9 Points for it, + 1 for a remembered dream = 10 Points for today 
> 
> My recall is kinda bad these days...



I think I need to try getting lucid properly. You're owning me as a teammate.  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

> I think I need to try getting lucid properly. You're owning me as a teammate.



Hah i'm getting more and more of them these days, which i'm really happy about ^^ But i would like to improve my recall too... I'm just too lazy to write down my dreams now :/

----------


## Matte87

Had myself 2 dreams and 1 fragment last night. *Points Updated!*

*djpatch999:* 20 points for you and your team, and then 15 extra for you for doing the tasks.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> 2 dreams again 
> TOTAL: 9



 I accidentally put 9 again instead of 11...
Over the past few days I have recorded 9 crazed out, weird, long dreams  ::D: ...
*TOTAL: 20*

----------


## Coelhao

One more dream...

Total=35

----------


## Bluehelix

Sorry for posting so late - I was busy

22 May: 3 Dream + 2 Fragments
23 May: 1 Fragment

----------


## littlezoe

Hmmm my points are exactly at 100 now... I feel like i don't want to advance anymore xD That's just a so good number  ::D:

----------


## Sozu

*No #¤@! Dream recall at all*  :Pissed:  :Bang head:  :Dead Horse:

----------


## NightSpy2

Okey... Well.... Remembered two dreams, both of which were lucid.  ::D: 

So, that is.... 

2 dreams - 2
DEILD - 2
Interact with DC - 2
Teleport - 7

2+2+2+7 = 13 points for me

And team task - meet with your teammate. - 10 points for team moss!


Sorry to be a buzzkill djpatch999, (good job though, you're owning up.  :tongue2:  ) but, Matt, didn't you say: 



> "Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on."



Also, just a genuine question, does flying, landing, and flying again count as flying x2 ?! 
And another question.. If you had for example a basic summon as one of your three step tasks, and in your dream you did advanced summon, will that still count towards your three step task?

----------


## Sivason

I know having even 1 LD in a week hardly counts as a dry spell, but it is a bit dissapointing. I was totally rocking the LDs about a month back.  :Sad: 

I am not really looking very "upper league" this round. 

1 dream and wbtb attempt.
Total points= 44

----------


## BobbyLance

*Yesterday*
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/weak...5-23-12-33713/

*Today*
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Remember 3 fragments: 1.5 point

=*10.5*


3 step task
[ ]Element Manipulation: 8 points
[ ]Advanced flying: 10 points
[ ]Mass TK: 10 points

----------


## djpatch999

I've got the hang of it now! Another lucid  ::D:  I don't have time to  type it up in my workbook and DJ at the minute so I'll just write it out here and copy it over later.

I was at the radio station I work at, the boss came in and told me to do something for him. It was strange because all of the screens in the place had turned into those huge box tv's. By the time I was done it was *looks at watch* MIDNIGHT?! I was meant to be home hours ago!! I shot up out of my chair but then thought "Hang on a minute why on earth would I be here at midnight?" I RC'd (RC - 1 Point) I could breathe! I became lucid (Lucid - 5 Points) I ran outside in the hope to teleport and find my team mates. I tried one last time with the archers system (see previous dream in my workbook to see what this is) but to no avail. I set about trying to find a phone, (because that's how I teleport) stopping to think for a minute as to where one would be in a dream. I had an idea and set off towards the reception, unfortunately it was taking time so I used my new found power of super speed (Super Speed - 4 Points) and I was there in a second. Unfortunately I massively overshot the reception and ended up in a sweet shop. Here I got distracted and lost lucidity as I chewed quietly on the sweets I'd stole (I wouldn't really steal, but it's a dream and thought I might as well). Then the dream ended because my alarm woke me up  :Sad:  (Full Dream - 1 Point)

Points:
1x RC - 1 Point
1x Lucid - 5 Points
1x Super Speed - 4 Points
1x Full Dream - 1 Point

TOTAL = 11 Points  ::D:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Pretty good... i guess.
 3 dreams, WBTB attempt.
4 points.

----------


## littlezoe

I couldn't sleep more than 5 hours today anyway, so i decided to go for a REM rebound.

Hopefully it'll work since i remember no dream from today.

REM Rebound: 3 Points





> Also, just a genuine question, does flying, landing, and flying again count as flying x2 ?! 
> And another question.. If you had for example a basic summon as one of your three step tasks, and in your dream you did advanced summon, will that still count towards your three step task?



No. Once you fly in the dream, you get the points for flying and that's it... you don't get it twice.

I'm not sure about the advanced summon question though, but that's something i was wondering about too...

----------


## StaySharp

As for the question of advanced summoning/flying and all the other advanced things, I see them as an incremental upgrade to their predecessors. So when you make an advanced summoning though your task was just basic summoning I think you still get it. Would be weird if you'd "hurt" yourself by being better than you tried to be.

Well this night was a lot better, finally got to sleep in a somewhat colder room, I was hoping for a lucid but I'll have to do with a lot of dreams for now it seems. Oh, nearly forgot I was setting myself up for REM rebound yesterday.
7 Dreams: 7 Points
REM Rebound: 3 Points

Total Competition: 74,5 Points

----------


## Sydney

Only 1 WBTB attempt. I now know that I fall asleep incredibly fast when it's freezing in my room.  ::D: 

*Total: 25.5 points*

----------


## Rubens

*May 22th:*
Remember fragment x 3 = 1.5
WBTB Attempt = 1
Total = 2.5

----------


## Taffy

Okay, 3 dreams/points, doing a bit better with recall now. New total of 12 points.

----------


## Coelhao

1 dream                    1
Lucid dream              5
Successfully RC          1
Successfully stabilize   2

9 pts for last night.          43 pts total.

I tried a few tasks without success.  But it was a really beautiful dream.  My LDs are getting longer and a little more vivid.  =)

----------


## DreamingGhost

sorry been away from the computer. Here is the total of the two days I missed and last night:
day one 2 fragments = 1
day two 2 dreams 1 failed WBTB = 3
last ngiht 1 fragment, 1 dream, 1 failed WBTB = 2.5

Total = 6.5

DG ::jester::

----------


## Matte87

Had myself 1 dream and 1 fragment last night. *Points Updated!*

Yes, completing an advanced task like telekinesis and having telekinesis as your Three Step Task awards you the points still. 

*NightSpy2:* You're right and I missed that last night. 

*djpatch999:* -10 points for you since your "Super speed" task was done before the "Basic summon" task. I'm sorry but they have to be done in the specific order for them to count.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

> *djpatch999:* -10 points for you since your "Super speed" task was done before the "Basic summon" task. I'm sorry but they have to be done in the specific order for them to count.
> [/B]



I did do them in the right order, maybe not in that one dream but the one I posted this morning I used super speed which comes after the summoning lucid I had?  :Sad:

----------


## Bluehelix

May 24
4 Dreams
1 WBTB try
1 Fragment

its so easy to recall dreams but I just was not able to get lucid again.... I feel I am getting near my next one.

... in one of my dreams I was told that : they have to shorten the year because some misscalculation and now 12.June 2012 will be NewYearsEve and than 1 January 2013 ...   Its sooo stupid and I belived it. I didnt get lucid - iam not sure maybe iam not thinking in my dreams... May be iam just stupid?

----------


## Matte87

*djpatch999:* My bad! I was looking at NightSpy2's post and realized that I had given you 10 points yesterday for doing your second task when only the first one counted. I'll add those points to you again since you did it this morning  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

5 dreams so far so *28.5* total. I'm going to start training for DEILDS

----------


## Bluehelix

hey matte87 I think you over saw http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/compe...ml#post1884652 while counting or did some other error I should have 26 Point I think.
Sorry for not updating the total point like some other do here. Will do that next time to help you.

----------


## djpatch999

> *djpatch999:* My bad! I was looking at NightSpy2's post and realized that I had given you 10 points yesterday for doing your second task when only the first one counted. I'll add those points to you again since you did it this morning



Thanks Matte  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

3 dreams, 3 points.. Was so hoping to get lucid last night lol.... Hey, Matte, when's the comp ending?

EDIT: Also, Matte.. Herp derp.. Last time: 



> Okey... Well.... Remembered two dreams, both of which were lucid.
> 
> So, that is....
> 
> 2 dreams - 2
> DEILD - 2
> Interact with DC - 2
> Teleport - 7
> 
> 2+2+2+7 = 13 points for me



I forgot to add the +5 points for both the times I got lucid... So that should actually be another +10 points, because I got lucid twice... Sorry.. My bad... :/ So yea, that's 20 points for me, not 13... xD THANKS!  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

I apologize for not posting in a few days. Life has been busy.

I posted six recorded dreams in my Dream Journal. I had a couple others but I couldn't remember any details from them at all so there was nothing to record.

Dreams are from 05/21/2012 - 05/24/2012

Remember fragment: 0.5 point x 2 dreams = 1 point

Remember whole dream: 1 point x 4 dreams = 4 points

Become lucid: 5 points x 4 dreams = 20 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points x 1 dream = 2 points

WILD: 3 points x 1 dream = 3 points

WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day. x 2 occasions = 6 points

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points x 2 dreams = 4 points

Basic Summon: 4 points x 1 dream = 4 points

Partial Transformation: 4 points x 1 dream = 4 points

Advanced summoning: 10 points x 1 dream = 10 points

Three Step task (Advanced Summoning, Step 2 completed) = 10 points

Total = 71 points

----------


## BobbyLance

*Today*
Remember 3 dream fragments: 1.5 point
Remember whole dream: 1 point
WBTB: 1 point for trying

*=3.5*


3 step task
[ ]Element Manipulation: 8 points
[ ]Advanced flying: 10 points
[ ]Mass TK: 10 points

----------


## FelicityPotter

1 dream and 1 frag for yesterday, same for today  :smiley:  3 points please  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points, finally a non lucid lol

----------


## TheModernNinja

3 Dreams, a WBTB attempt.

4 points.

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams, 1 Fragment for today = 2,5 Points for today.

105,5 Overall  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

One more dream, 13 points total.

----------


## Rubens

> *May 22th:*
> Remember fragment x 3 = 1.5
> WBTB Attempt = 1
> Total = 2.5



This date is wrong :S, It was yesterday, so may 24th xD

Yeaah ! My first LD in this competition  ::D: 

*May 25th:*
Remember the whole dream x 5 = 5
Remember fragment x 1 = 0.5
WBTB x 1 = 3
Become Lucid x 1 = 5
Sucefully Stabilize x 1 = 2
Total = 15.5 points (It was too short and I couldn't do anything :/)

----------


## Rubens

> *May 22th:*
> Remember fragment x 3 = 1.5
> WBTB Attempt = 1
> Total = 2.5



This date is wrong :S, It was yesterday, so may 24th xD

Yeaah ! My first LD in this competition  ::D: 

*May 25th:*
Remember the whole dream x 5 = 5
Remember fragment x 1 = 0.5
WBTB x 1 = 3
Become Lucid x 1 = 5  "You here again?"
Sucefully Stabilize x 1 = 2
Total = 15.5 points (It was too short and I couldn't do anything :/)

FA's count as dreams right Matte ? If no, less 2 points for me  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Again I was hoping for a lucid but nothing. Still I think I should get lucid at least once more this competition but the damn heat is making it hard. As for today I've got nothing much because several people though they had to disrupt my sleep for a big bunch of nothing...

3 Dreams: 3 Points

Total Competition: 77,5 Points

----------


## Bluehelix

0 Recall today  :Sad:

----------


## Sivason

So I have now passed almost two weeks with only the one LD. I may have had another last night, but as I am not sure, I can not really count it. I have got close, with many semi-licids, but I assume the extremely stressful nature of my work is messing up my sleep. Plus, I have often had one or two drinks before bed to relax after the stress. Oh well.

For the last 2 days: 12 frags and 2 failed wbtb.

*Total Points = 52*

----------


## djpatch999

> So I have now passed almost two weeks with only the one LD. I may have had another last night, but as I am not sure, I can not really count it. I have got close, with many semi-licids, but I assume the extremely stressful nature of my work is messing up my sleep. Plus, I have often had one or two drinks before bed to relax after the stress. Oh well.
> 
> For the last 2 days: 12 frags and 2 failed wbtb.
> 
> *Total Points = 52*



Try what I did, set your alarm 1 hour before it usually goes off. Wake up, move your alarm back to it's normal time an hour later and go back to sleep. It's basically a small WBTB but it gave me alot of lucids  :smiley:

----------


## DreamingGhost

Crappy sleep leads to no recall.  :Sad:  And those fun freaky moments of is that real (or more like  WTF was that) as I jerked my head off the pillow looking at something that was indeed not real.  :tongue2: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## TheModernNinja

1 dream and WBTB attempt.
2 points

----------


## melanieb

I had two fragments. One was lucid but incredibly short when it comes to recall.

Fragment (0.5 points) x 2 dreams = 1 point

Lucid x 1 dream = 5 points

Total = 6 points


Tonight should be either way interesting or total crap. I've been drinking, and I don't do it often enough to know how it affects my recall.

----------


## djpatch999

Recall gone - 0 Points

----------


## NightSpy2

3 dreams last night, 3 points..  :smiley:

----------


## Bluehelix

Bluehelix its so easy.... no alcohol more dreams... can you dig it? 

May 26 - 2Dreams 2Fragments

26P+3P
=29P

----------


## StaySharp

Finally something lucid, far from anything great but at least something!

3 Dreams: 3 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points

Lucid on the train and the obvious attempt to pull me back into the dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become Lucid: 5 Points
DC Interaction: 2 Points
Total: 10,5 Points

Total Competition: 88 Points

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams for me. *Points Updated!*

*Bluehelix:* No I didn't miscalculate. All points from posts between my previous update and the one I make are added to the score. 

*Rubens:* They count if they're two separate dreams. 

*The competition ends tomorrow, Sunday at GMT+1 20.00!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## littlezoe

Two lucids today: Dark Market, Fish People - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream:
- Successfully RC: 1 Point
- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Pass Through Solid Object: 4 Points

*Overall for the Dream: 14 Points*

Second Dream:
- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- I turned into a shadow... I guess that counts as Full Transformation, since i had no body, i was just a shadow: 10 Points
- I also turned invisible, maybe that should be added to the point list in the next competition  :smiley: 

*Overall for the Dream: 15 Points*

I also had 4 full dreams remembered other than these, plus did a WBTB attempt = 5 Points.

Overall for today: 34 Points

----------


## DreamingGhost

2 dreams 1 fragment and 1 very failed WBTB ( I couldn't fall back asleep at 3 this morning  :Sad:  )

Total = 3.5

DG ::jester::

----------


## Sivason

I assume this is the final day. Maybe it is to late to post. For some reason my work pc will not let me read this thread. I finally had a great night! Right at the very end. I had 3 lucids in one night and all are in my journal, http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...nd-yawn-33810/

LD #1 Lucid 5, WILD 3, dream 1
LD #2 Lucid 5, RC 1, dream 1
LD #3 Lucid 5, RC 1, DEILD 2, dream 1

new = 25
*Total comp points = 77*

----------


## Sivason

> Bluehelix its so easy.... no alcohol more dreams... can you dig it? 
> 
> May 26 - 2Dreams 2Fragments
> 
> 26P+3P
> =29P



Yes, clearly, No alcohol more dreams,,, But, I do enjoy a glass of wine after such stress. If I could just get the nature of reality to side with me, darn.

----------


## melanieb

05/26/2012

Two Lucids in my Dream Journal, one with OpheliaBlue in it.   :smiley: 

I managed to have an incredible flying experience in my second dream, completing my third task.

Remember whole dream: 1 point x 2 dreams = 2 points

Become lucid: 5 points x 2 dreams = 10 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points

Partial Transformation: 4 points (only counted as partial because I only made myself tiny, I didn't change into something else)

Advanced tasks

Advanced flying: 10 points
 (includes flying at a very high speed)

 Bonus Points for third task (fly) = 15 points

Total = 45 points

----------


## NightSpy2

4 dreams, 1 WBTB attempt.. Oh, and a frag.

5.5 points.  :smiley:

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Had 6 dreams since the last update *34.5* total. I'm due for a lucid tonight

----------


## FelicityPotter

25th- 1.5 points
26th- 1.5 points
27th- two dreams + lucid + RC + stabilize  :smiley:  so 10
That's total of 13 points  ::D: 
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/felic...ml#post1886719

----------


## djpatch999

3 Dreams - 3 Points  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

Yesterday my recall was awesome, today it got horrible again o.o

One fragment: 0,5 Points for today  :smiley: 


Ah well, second place is not bad, it was fun  :smiley:

----------


## nito89

*The last week I only had 6 dreams. Haven't been lucid in a while.... Bleurgh.*

----------


## Rubens

*Yesterday:* 3 fragments only = 1.5 points

*Today:* 3 dreams = 3
*
Total for the competition:* *55 points*.

----------


## StaySharp

5 Dreams: 5 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point
Total: 7 Points

Edit: Threw in one more nap because I felt like it.

2 Dreams: 2 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points

Total Competition: 97,5 Points

Well this was really baaad. At least my recall is as sturdy as the earth itself, but barely having any lucids... meh. Not to mention I didn't even got one of my personal or 3-step tasks. But there is no giving up an the competition still is a lot of fun, and my targets for the next competition are set already and one of them is to get at least 200 points.

----------


## Sozu

*1 dream and 1 fragment
+1,5 points

Total composition points: 3,5*_(?)_

Not much recalls the previous 2 weeks  ::|:

----------


## dreamerJon23

*I've arrived the day of counting *crosses fingers and looks to the wind
gl guys ^^ thread seems fun*

----------


## Sydney

A dream and a frag remembered  :smiley: 

*Total score: 27 points*

----------


## melanieb

I had two dreams last night that I recall. Sadly I was lucid for neither, though the imagery was more vivid than I would have liked.  *shudder*

Remember fragment: 0.5 point

Remember whole dream: 1 point


Total = 1.5 points

----------


## Matte87

*And the competition is over!*

*Will calculate score and announce winners tomorrow. Thanks for playing people!*

----------


## NightSpy2

> *And the competition is over!*
> 
> *Will calculate score and announce winners tomorrow. Thanks for playing people!*



Can I add some points which I got before you posted that? 

I had 3 dreams and 1 frag, so 3.5 points.  :smiley: 

Thanks for the comptetition!  ::D:  Totally looking forward to the next one!!!

----------


## Sydney

> *And the competition is over!*
> 
> *Will calculate score and announce winners tomorrow. Thanks for playing people!*



Lol aww I just had a lucid this morning! 
Oh well I'm known for bad timing! XD

Good job my teammates and to everyone here!  ::D:

----------


## Rubens

> Lol aww I just had a lucid this morning! 
> Oh well I'm known for bad timing! XD
> 
> Good job my teammates and to everyone here!



 Had one too >_<

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 28/05/2012


*Upper League*

*melanieb:* 225.5
*littlezoe:* 140
*StaySharp:* 91
*sivason:* 77
*Wolfwood:* 61
*FelicityPotter:* 51.5
*she:* 16

*Lower League*

*djpatch999:* 86
*NightSpy2:* 77
*weakamon:* 63
*Rubens:* 55
*DreamingGhost:* 49
*Coelhao:* 44
*n00bf0rlyf3:* 34.5
*MightyDuck:* 32.5
*Bluehelix:* 29
*Sydney:* 27
*TheModernNinja:* 22.5
*mutualdreamer:* 20
*nito89:* 19
*Marlowe:* 15.5
*Matte87:* 14.5
*Taffy:* 13
*Shelli:* 8
*LonelyCloud:* 3.5


*Team Scores*  Updated 28/05/2012


*Team Illusion:* 272.5
*Team Jungle:* 186
*Team Blood:* 149.5

*Team Desert:* 170
*Team Moss:* 128.5
*Team Wine:* 111
*Team Sea:* 87.5
*Team Darkness:* 51.5
*Team Stone:* 50



* And we have a bunch of winners!  

Djpatch999 won the Lower League, Melanieb won the Upper League. Team Desert won the Lower League and Team Illusion won the Upper League!

Congratulations to all of you!*

----------


## Sydney

Yay good job winners!  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Thankyou again Matte for another brilliant competition!!  ::D:  You deserve the thanks  :smiley:

----------


## DreamingGhost

Thanks Matte for running the comp! These are so much fun and I am starting to have LDs again by joining in. And congrats to all the winners!

DG ::jester::

----------


## TheModernNinja

Thanks Matte for this comp! I got quite a good score if you keep in mind that I didn't get any lucids. And honestly, how the heck did melanieb get 225.5 points!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## melanieb

It was indeed a good competition.

I was only in it for the effort to get more recall and work on lucid stuff. 

I think it helps that I'm older than the majority of the participants and have a really messed-up sleep schedule.

----------


## Rubens

Yay ! Team desert  ::D: 

Congratulations everybody  ::D:  And thanks matt  :smiley:

----------


## melanieb

Mutualdreamer....you need to scroll up the page.   

Any dream remembered is a good dream.

----------


## Wolfwood

lol shit, forgot to update this for about 3-4 days. Ah well. Good one everyone, and nice results Melanie.

----------


## melanieb

Thank you! The bonus points helped bring me over 200.


I swear, have two kids and see where life takes you. The schedule alone is enough to produce amazing dreams.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> It was indeed a good competition.
> 
> I was only in it for the effort to get more recall and work on lucid stuff. 
> 
> I think it helps that I'm older than the majority of the participants and have a really messed-up sleep schedule.



How many LDs did you get over all?

----------


## melanieb

I count 15 LDs. I had to go back through the thread and count.

It really encouraged me to keep up with my DJ, though I haven't posted dreams in the last two days. I just write them in Word and copy them over so I never risk losing my dreams if something happens to DV again.

----------


## Sivason

Thanks for the fun everyone.  Thanks Matte! I know  I stalled pretty big this time, but MelanieB carried me to a team finish anyway! I will try to quit having wine after work for the next one; then watch my score shoot back up! Can't wait.

*MelanieB is now a Dream Guide! YAY!!!!!!*

----------


## Taffy

I'm so disappointed. Didn't have a lucid all month, and my recall sucked. I miss lucidity, you guys. ;_;





> Thanks for the fun everyone.  Thanks Matte! I know  I stalled pretty big this time, but MelanieB carried me to a team finish anyway! I will try to quit having wine after work for the next one; then watch my score shoot back up! Can't wait.
> 
> *MelanieB is now a Dream Guide! YAY!!!!!!*



Oh, when did that happen? Congrats, Melanieb. =u=b

----------


## Coelhao

OOPS!     Didn't get the memo that it was over I guess lol.     Well i had 2 really cool lucid dreams last night, so at least my false assumption payed off.

----------


## Coelhao

Thanks everyone, especially Matte.   This has really kick-started my lucid dreaming again.  Feels good to be back with it a little.

----------


## Matte87

Thanks for all the warm thanks, and thank you all for participating!  ::D:  Next one will be up in a few weeks. Going away next weekend. Hopefully your recalls won't diminish by then.

----------


## StaySharp

> Hopefully your recalls won't diminish by then.



Just finished my work to make sure that won't happen  :smiley: 
Dream Recall Compendium

----------


## Arilou

Oops!i posted in the wrong thread!

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

6 dreams since last update and a natural awakening, does that count as a wbtb if I journaled and stuff? *41.5* total
oh shit it's over lol nvm
also why is mightyduck ahead of me I have 2 more points

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count.

You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: Cloudinsane

*Basic/standard tasks*

*Remember fragment: 0.5 point*

*Remember whole dream: 1 point*

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(Chaining not allowed)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points*

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points* *+*  *+*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 10 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 10/07/2012


*Upper League*

*she:* 159.5
*littlezoe:* 157
*StaySharp:* 84
*Sivason:* 75

*Lower League*

*NightSpy2:* 147
*MightyDuck:* 116
*TheModernNinja:* 88.5
*DreamingGhost:* 81
*n00bf0rlyf3:* 37
*Matte87:* 17
*Rudedudeowns:* 16
*Sydney:* 16
*Weakamon:* 15
*LonelyCloud:* 7
*Taffy:* 7
*areyoume:* 2



*Team Scores*  Updated 10/07/2012


*Team Blood:* 228.5
*Team Illusion:* 217

*Team Moss:* 245.5
*Team Desert:* 153
*Team Stone:* 92
*Team Wine:* 31
*Team Sea:* 22
*Team Darkness:* 9



* All dreams you've had after this post counts towards the post count.

Good luck and keep on dreaming!*

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Woohoo 2 point for this guy
*Total : 2*

edit - my choice of tasks are 
1. Eat something
2. Basic Summon
3. Gain Invulnerability

----------


## MightyDuck

Two whole dreams +2
One WBTB +1
Total: 3

----------


## she

succesful WBTB, become lucid, stabilise, RC, fly, portal, interact with DC
LD where i ran barefooted a lot. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## BobbyLance

WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid
Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Remember fragment: 0.5 point

Total: 12.5 points

Tasks:
[ ]Mass TK
[ ]Element Manipulation
[ ]Advanced summoning

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams.

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full Dreams: 3 Points

----------


## Matte87

Had myself three dreams, so 3 points for me and *Team Sea.* *Points updated!*

*Weakamon:* To get the points from that lucid, you need to post a link to your DJ entry or your workbook. 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## littlezoe

I just noticed there is only 3 of us in Upper League o.o

I think i won't do so well like last time :/ My recall is dying..

----------


## StaySharp

> I just noticed there is only 3 of us in Upper League o.o
> 
> I think i won't do so well like last time :/ My recall is dying..



Just noticed it after you mentioned it. Didn't start off great but since tomorrow I can finally sleep over as long as I want I expect a lot more dreams then. The last days were really stressful, but really rewarding and interesting as well.

Also had a mid-size nap:
2 Full Dreams: 2 Points

Total Competition: 5 Points

----------


## Rudedudeowns

3 dreams in the past 2 days, so *3 points*

----------


## Kaenthem

1 dream,two fragments

----------


## DreamingGhost

2 dreams = 2 points
failed WBTB = 1 point

Total = 3 points

step tasks same as last time so still in sig  :smiley: 

DG ::jester::

----------


## Sivason

I had planned on sitting this one out, however someone pointed out that Matte only has 3 upper league players. I figure I will join to help round things out (upper). I should give you guys a bit of competition, but last time I only had 4 LDs or something like that. I will try to do at least that good. Have fun every one. I will not take any points for days (or the day) I missed.
*Goals: Flying, Teleport, Elemental Manipulation.*

----------


## StaySharp

In a few minutes I'm going for my first, hopefully big array of points.

As for my goals, so far they are still the same:
1. Advanced Summoning (Preferably a full blown WSS)
2. Elemental Manipulation (Preferably a massive detonation)
3. Advanced Flying (Preferably leaving the earths atmosphere)

----------


## Sydney

Only a failed WBTB. One point.  ::D: 

Go Team Stone!

(My 3 step tasks are in my sig ^^)

----------


## littlezoe

My Step Tasks: 
- Element Manipulation
- Full Transformation
- Mass TK


I had a lucid today already  :smiley:  But going back to sleep some more now, so hopefully i'll report back with 2 ^^

----------


## MightyDuck

26/06/12
Good night tonight.
3 whole dreams +3
Successfully RC +1
One lucid +5
Successful WBTB +3
Total for the night: +12
Overall total: +15

----------


## NightSpy2

I had 3 dreams and a frag... 3.5 points.  :smiley:

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4 ps
WBTB - 3
nice LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
TK (Telekenisis): 4 points.
Eat something: 4 points
Advanced flying: 10 points....
So... i think 20 for LD +3 for WBTB + 4 for dreams=27 right?

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4 ps
WBTB - 3
nice LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
TK (Telekenisis): 4 points.
Eat something: 4 points
Advanced flying: 10 points....
So... i think 20 for LD +3 for WBTB + 4 for dreams=27 right?

----------


## TheModernNinja

Sorry, I forgot to post my tasks, I was meaning to, but I forgot.

Fly
Teleport
Advanced Fly

and I got lucid: Free falling - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
So that's: 
Become lucid-5 pts
Fly-4 points (+5 points because its my first step of the three step tasks)
Meet team mate- 10 points

Total= 24 points

----------


## littlezoe

Ah well... only one LD, couldn't get another one  :Sad: 

Points for Lucid: Painful Flying Kitten, Trying to Talk to Amy Lee - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Eat Something: 4 Points
- Pass through solid object: 4 Points
- Element Manipulation: 8 Points (lightning) (+5 for personal task)
- Advanced Flying: 10 Points

Overall for the dream: 20 for the dream itself + 5 for step task = 25

Also got 3 dreams remembered and a failed WBTB: 4 Points

Overall for today: 29

----------


## StaySharp

Nothing lucid but I'm at least back to my average recall.

8 Full Dreams: 8 Points

Total Competition: 13 Points

----------


## Sydney

2 full dreams and 1 WBTB attempt.  ::D: 

*New Score: 4 points*

----------


## she

my three step task will be 
Element Manipulation: 8 points
 (manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

Advanced flying: 10 points
 (includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

Advanced summoning: 10 points
 (have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

----------


## BobbyLance

> *Weakamon:* To get the points from that lucid, you need to post a link to your DJ entry or your workbook.



Sorry, I forgot to update my online dj  :tongue2:  . Anyway, here it is: 06/24/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MightyDuck

Tasks:
1. Eat something
2. Advanced summoning
3. Full transformation

----------


## DreamingGhost

Had myself a funish lucid this morning. Dream

Become lucid = 5
Successfully stabilize = 2
WILD = 3
WBTB (succeeding in getting lucid) = 3
Interact with a DC = 2
Basic Summon = 4
Successfully RC = 1
Total points for dream = 20

and two dreams = 2 

Total for the night = 22 points if I counted correctly.

DG ::jester:: 
*Total comp points = 25*

----------


## Rudedudeowns

Wbtb attempt and 1 dream *2 points*

----------


## Matte87

Had myself 3 dreams, one lucid. Stabilized the dream and interacted with a DC so that's 5 + 2 + 2 = 9 points for that. 12 total for me and *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*MightyDuck:* I need a DJ entry from that lucid for it to count. 

*All lucids require a DJ link or workbook link to the dream for them to count!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sivason

05/25/12 3 dreams, 2 frags, wbtb attempt

*Total Comp Points = 5*

----------


## MightyDuck

Okay here is the link to my LD
26/06/12 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Kaenthem

can you remove me from the competition plz,i have some issues in my life right now

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

2 dreams and a wbtb fail so 5 total for me

----------


## NightSpy2

> 3 dreams, 2 frags, wbtb attempt



Haha I had exactly the same as you.. So that's 3+1+1 = 5 more points.  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

Had another lucid today, lol. This competition is bringing back my lucids, yay ^^  ::D: 

Points for Lucid: Petting a Squirrel, Car Driving - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Successfully Stabilize: 2 Points
- DEILD: 2 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Super Strenght: 4 Points
- Pass through solid object: 4 Points

Overall for the Dream: 20 Points

Also 2 dreams remembered and one fragment: 2,5 Points

Overall for Today: 22,5 Points  :smiley:

----------


## MightyDuck

27/06/2012
one failed WBTB +1
One dream +1
Total for the night +2
Total score +17

----------


## NightSpy2

My three step task is going to be this: 

1 -  Fly: 4 points

2 -  Basic Summon: 4 points
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

3 -  TK (Telekenisis): 4 points.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

3 dreams last night
Total : 8

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB = 3points

----------


## Sivason

Not too bad. I had two small LDs last night. 06/26/12.Two Small LDs WBTB and DEILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I have decided to not have alcohol during this comp., but I still had to take ambien. The LDs are far from impressive, but on ambien and alcohol I was barely having dreams. Clear as can be, if anyone doubts, drugs harm LDing. Prescription sleep pills are not good for this hobby!

06-26-12 3 non lucid and 2 frags =4 points.
LD #1: WBTB 3, Lucid 5, flight 4 =12 +5 for 1st goal =17
LD #2: DEILD 2, Lucid 5, interact 2= 9

New points= 30
*Total points =35*

----------


## Sydney

Pink...pink everywhere....

Just a WBTB attempt.  :tongue2: 

*New Score: 5 points*

----------


## littlezoe

> Not too bad. I had two small LDs last night. 06/26/12.Two Small LDs WBTB and DEILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> I have decided to not have alcohol during this comp., but I still had to take ambien. The LDs are far from impressive, but on ambien and alcohol I was barely having dreams. Clear as can be, if anyone doubts, drugs harm LDing. Prescription sleep pills are not good for this hobby!
> 
> 06-26-12 3 non lucid and 2 frags =4 points.
> LD #1: WBTB 3, Lucid 5, flight 4 =12 +5 for 1st goal =17
> LD #2: DEILD 2, Lucid 5, interact 2= 9
> 
> New points= 30
> *Total points =35*



Good job, we'll be winning!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

No dreams last night. Had a few but couldn't bother trying to recall them and now I can't. *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## StaySharp

> Prescription sleep pills are not good for this hobby!



Unless you're having Piracetam/Aniracetam, which I wish I'd had but they are as is obvious damn prescription pills, though the have not even half of the side effects a lot of non-prescription pills have.

Didn't do too good this night, I'm getting an better recall were I'm sleeping right now but less time to sleep...

3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point

Total Competition: 17 Points.

----------


## NightSpy2

I had 1 dream, but I achieved a team task... (Meet a team mate). I met The Modern Ninja in my dream (Oh the perks of knowing your team-mate IRL xD).
So, I acheived the same task as he did (+10 points for the team) and the whole team achieved the same task (so that's another +10 points for the team)...

So that's 11 points for me, and +20 points for the team!!  ::D:

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 fragment, -2.5 points
WBTB - 3 points
tornado of a dust - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
Element Manipulation: 8 points
for LD 20+5 (tornado its my first of three step task)+WBTB 3ps+2,5 for dreams =30,5,right?

----------


## TheModernNinja

3 dreams, 1 WBTB attempt..

That's 4 points..  :smiley:

----------


## Rudedudeowns

No dreams or anything, im sorry for letting you down weakamon

----------


## MightyDuck

28/06/2012
Good night tonight:
One fragment +0.5
One whole dream +1
Successful WBTB: +3
RC: +1
Lucid +5
Stabilize: +2
Interact with DC: +2
TK: +4
Element Manipulation: +8
Total for tonight: 26.5
Overall total:43.5

----------


## littlezoe

I think there should be some minimum requirement to the DJ entries posted here... *Some* people's entries are like made up of 4-5 lines with almost no detail... Anyone can think of a short "story" like that with no detail and post it here for free points...

Anyway, 1 dream and 1 fragment for me today: 1,5 Points

----------


## Sivason

06/27/12
2 dreams 4 frags wbtb attempt =5 new points

*Total points=40*

----------


## StaySharp

3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total Competition: 21 Points

Damnit I gotta do better than that, 3 dreams a night is a no-go for me. I expect better for tomorrow.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

2 dreams

----------


## Taffy

Ah, I forgot the competition was starting. Just one dream/point. But I'm going to give it my all this round.  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

Alriiiight! finally I did have a dream. I thought I wouldn't have any dream, almost like previous competition.. it's like when I am in a competition I got no LD and dream recall, but when I'm not in a competition, I do get dreams more.
Oh well, 2 dreams that I remember tonight.
My 3 goals are in signature, it's always the same in every competition until I finish them.

*+2 points

Total comp points: 2*

----------


## MightyDuck

29/06/2012
Barely anything last night.
One whole dream +1
One failed WBTB +1
Total for the night +2
Overall total: 19

----------


## littlezoe

Got lucid once during the night. Something horrible happened to my family in the dream and i immediately realized that i'm just dreaming. But even before i could've flew away from the scene i think i lost lucidity as everything was dark and i don't remember anything after that.

So 5 points for becoming lucid, plus 2 dreams and 5 fragments = 9,5 Points for today

----------


## Matte87

3 dreams for me these past two days. *Points Updated!*

*MightyDuck:* I still need your DJ entry for that lucid, also there's a limit of 20 points per dream.

*NightSpy2:* Were you even lucid? Only tasks achieved while lucid count, plus you need to post a link to your entry for it to count. I will hold on to those points for now.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## she

WBTB, 2 dreams, 1 fragment - 3,5 points

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

5 dreams wbtb fail 1 frag.  14.5 total

----------


## Sivason

> Got lucid once during the night. Something horrible happened to my family in the dream and i immediately realized that i'm just dreaming. But even before i could've flew away from the scene i think i lost lucidity as everything was dark and i don't remember anything after that.
> 
> So 5 points for becoming lucid, plus 2 dreams and 5 fragments = 9,5 Points for today



See Littlezoe, sometimes a LD is short and has little detail. Not sure who you think (not important) may fake LDs, but a short LD could be very real and valid, while a detailed one could be the fake. Hard to say, but if anyone cheats just smile and know they are still children. If a cheater gets in the game we can not win, but so what? Matte is awesome for giving us a fun game to keep us all interested, it doesn't matter who wins.

06/28/12 2 dreamms and wbtb= 3 new points.
*
Total points 43*

----------


## NightSpy2

> 3 dreams for me these past two days. *Points Updated!*
> 
> *NightSpy2:* Were you even lucid? Only tasks achieved while lucid count, plus you need to post a link to your entry for it to count. I will hold on to those points for now.
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Um, but I thought you only had to be lucid for Dream CONTROL tasks? And I quote: "You have to be lucid to get points from the dream *control* tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count."
Meeting a team mate isn't exactly control.... Like, I'm not trying to squeeze points out of my dreams, but I literally thought that you didn't have to be lucid for the Team-Tasks, because they aren't really dream CONTROL....?
Either way, I don't REALLY mind , but I think that you shouldn't have to be lucid for the team tasks...

So, I got Lucid three times last night!!!  ::D: 
All the points are in the link..  52 points for me, and 20 points for the team... So overall that's 72 points for team Moss  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

> See Littlezoe, sometimes a LD is short and has little detail. Not sure who you think (not important) may fake LDs, but a short LD could be very real and valid, while a detailed one could be the fake. Hard to say, but if anyone cheats just smile and know they are still children. If a cheater gets in the game we can not win, but so what? Matte is awesome for giving us a fun game to keep us all interested, it doesn't matter who wins.



It just bothers me that some people find their enjoyment in this  :smiley: 

A short dream like mine, where all i did was become lucid, it's understandable that it doesn't have much detail. But when someone *supposedly* did so many things that the dream awards 20 points and the DJ entry has no detail at all.... well...
Whatever... I guess it's hard to make sure competitions like this have no cheaters... since it can't really be proven what someone did in a lucid.


As for points for today: 1 dream and 1 fragment: 1,5 Points

----------


## MightyDuck

Sorry about forgetting to link to my DJ again, i put it in the DJ just forgot to link.
So here is 28/06/2012 for you!

----------


## MightyDuck

30/06/2012
Link to DJ HERE
One fragment: +0.5
One whole dream: +1
Successfully RC: +1
Lucid: +5
Fly: +4
TK: +4
Total for the night:15.5
Overall total: 59

----------


## StaySharp

Post for yesterday and today.

9 Full Dreams: 9 Points
1 Fragment: 0,5 Points

Total Competition: 30,5 Points

Still hoping for a lucid... But at least my recall is one it's way to the old strength it seems, even if it's progressing slowly.

----------


## she

funny LD :smiley:  LD where i wanted to eat creamed honey but had no luck - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Eat something: 4 points
WBTB - 1
1 dream,1 fragment - 1,5
total -20.5

----------


## Sivason

06/29/12 A very vivd LD with no plot and very abstract things and feelings. 06/29/12 WBTB Vivid HIs and Wings of Glass. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB 3, Lucid 5, partial trans 4 = 12 points.

*Total Points = 55*

----------


## Rudedudeowns

2 dreams thank you very much

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Had 1 frag and 3 dreams. In the car I had SP 3 times, so close to a WILD. 18 total

----------


## TheModernNinja

I will update for two days cause I've been really busy.
3 Lucids: Nightmare LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
So thats 5 points for dreams remembered, 
4 pts for flying, 5 pts for become lucid (X3), 2 pts for DeILD, 1 pt for WBTB attempt. 2 for interact with DC
So that's a total of 29 points. GG lower league, Team moss FTW  ::D:

----------


## littlezoe

2 Dreams for today and a WBTB attempt: 3 Points

----------


## she

2 dreams,1 fragment - 2.5 points

----------


## StaySharp

Should have known there is a fan in this house earlier, now it's easier to survive this heat while sleeping. Also I started counting the actual fragments I have a night instead of being lazy and ignoring them.

4 Full Dreams: 4 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points

Total Competition: 36,5 Points

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams for me. *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* Well this whole competition has to do with actively achieving tasks so yeah you have to be lucid for any kind of task. I changed the text a bit so it's more specified, but you won't get points for the first lucid. Very nice second one though!

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sozu

*2 dreams
+ 2 points

Total comp points: 4*

----------


## DreamingGhost

been a busy week where are my updated scores for the days I missed.

3 fragments = 1.5
4 Dreams = 4
3 Failed WBTB = 3

Total = 8.5

DG ::jester:: 
*Total Comp Points = 33.5*

----------


## Rudedudeowns

2 fragments so 1 point

----------


## NightSpy2

> 2 dreams for me. *Points Updated!*
> 
> *NightSpy2:* Well this whole competition has to do with actively achieving tasks so yeah you have to be lucid for any kind of task. I changed the text a bit so it's more specified, but you won't get points for the first lucid. Very nice second one though!
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Ah right ok.. Cool as.  :smiley:  Yea the 
*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 



"I had 1 dream, but I achieved a team task... (Meet a team mate). I met The Modern Ninja in my dream (Oh the perks of knowing your team-mate IRL xD).
 So, I acheived the same task as he did (+10 points for the team) and the whole team achieved the same task (so that's another +10 points for the team)..."


  wasn't Lucid anyway.  :tongue2: 

Thanks haha.. I was so happy when I got those three xD

Got 4 dreams, so 4 points last night.  :smiley:

----------


## Taffy

I'm at an all time low. Not even remembering fragments. Ugh...

----------


## she

3 dreams, WBTB - 4 points

----------


## littlezoe

Got a lucid today  :smiley:  
Wormhole - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Points for the Dream:

- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Successfully Stabilize: 2 Points
- DEILD: 2 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Advanced Flying: 10 Points (got out into space)

Overall for the Dream: 20 Points

Plus a WBTB Attempt, 3 Dreams, 1 Fragment = 4,5 Points

Overall for Today: 24,5 Points  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Oh if it would be going like that for me...

3 Full Dreams: 3 Points
3 Fragments: 1,5 Points
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total Competition: 42 Points

Edit: Nearly forgot about the WBTB attempt today.

----------


## MightyDuck

02/07/2012
Good night tonight:
fragment +0.5
Whole dream +1
Lucid +5
Successful WBTB +3
Fly +4
TK +4
Advanced summon +10
Total for the night: +27.5  (Is the 20 point cap just for tasks or does it include WBTB, Becoming lucid etc.)
Overall total: 86.5 (or 79 if the cap is at 20)
Here is the LINK

----------


## Sivason

For the past two days together. 4 dreams 2 frags.

Total points = 60

----------


## Matte87

Was so close at getting lucid last night, did an RC and everything. Oh well, 2 points for me for 2 dreams. *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## NightSpy2

Nope, 1 fragment last night, so that's 0.5 points for me! -_-

----------


## Rudedudeowns

2 dreams, so 2 points and a wbtb for a total of* 3 points*

----------


## Sydney

3 and a half dreams remembered (yay!) and a WBTB attempt.  :tongue2: 

*New Score: 9.5 points*

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb - 3 points

----------


## TheModernNinja

Updating for two days again...
6 Dreams-6 points
2 WBTB attempts- 2 points
1 Fragment- 0.5 points
Total: 8.5 points

----------


## Sozu

1 dream


Total comp points: 5

----------


## MightyDuck

2 Whole dreams +2
One failed WBTB +1
1 fragment +0.5
Total for night: +3.5
Overall total: 87

----------


## littlezoe

MightyDuck: How is that your LD count stays 8, even while you *supposedly* had more LDs since then? :wink2: 


As for my points: Failed WBTB + 2 Dreams = 3 Points

----------


## StaySharp

8 Full Dreams: 8 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points

Total Competition: 52 Points

It seems I found a fix for my dry spell, if I manage to continue from where I'm right now things are looking good.

----------


## Sydney

1 dream remembered and 1 WBTB attempt.  :tongue2: 

(Oh and the night before I had a very low lucidity and short DILD, but I'm not going to count that)

*New Score: 11.5 points*

----------


## Matte87

Had two really f#@ked up dreams last night, 2 points for me and *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Taffy

Holy cheese, I remembered a dream last night. That's one point. >n<

----------


## MightyDuck

04/07/2012
3 Dreams +3
1 WBTB successful +3
One lucid +5
One successful RC +1
Teleportation: +7
Advanced Summoning: +8
Total for the Night: +27
Overall total: 114
Here is the LINK

----------


## MightyDuck

In reply to LittleZoe  :wink2: 
Sorry, because Im at boarding school at the moment i Have only about 15 minutes spare in the morning, I used to get into a habit of updating my count but then i gave it a break, 
Just did it for you now  :wink2:

----------


## NightSpy2

Had 2 lucids last night... Got 47 points...

Here's the entry

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 3 points
cumulus cloud - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
 Successfully stabilise: 2 points
 Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Advanced flying: 10 points + 10 - its my 2 of three step task
total - 35

----------


## BobbyLance

Sorry for the long absence
Dream frag= .5 points..... uhm, that's it   ::|:

----------


## littlezoe

2 dreams = 2 Points

Gotta get a lucid soon  :Sad:

----------


## StaySharp

10 Full Dreams: 10 Points

Total Competition: 62 Points

Now that I know what caused the recall drop I'm back into business. And maybe I can even use that knowledge to further improve my recall! Well let's see how it goes on now  :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

Well, 2 days and all I  have is 6 dreams and 1 wbtb attempt.
*
Total points= 67*

I have done better before, for sure, but I am amazed at how many LDs with cool powers some of you are having! I have trained in mental discipline and martial arts for 25ish years, and yet raw beginners with no real experience are tearing up the field! Wow! At least one of them must have been born a Jedi Master, to have developed such mastery in less than 1/20 of the time it has taken me, or something...
Congrats to all you young Jedis!

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB - 3 points

----------


## Rudedudeowns

4 dreams in the past nights so 4 points

----------


## littlezoe

Finally a lucid  :smiley: 

Fire as a Light Source - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
The funny thing is that after my lucid, i had a short dream in which i posted my DJ entry about the lucid already, then sivason and Matte87 both posted a comment on it  ::D: 

Points for the Dream:
- Become Lucid: 5 Points
- Successfully Stabilize: 2 Points
- Fly: 4 Points
- Pass Through Solid Object: 4 Points
- Advanced Flying: 10 Points (at really fast speeds)

Overall for the Dream: 20 Points

Also succeeded with WBTB, because i had that lucid after it, so 3 Points, then also had 4 full Dreams: 7 Points

Overall for Today: 27 Points  :smiley:

----------


## NightSpy2

2 Dreams last night and a WBTB attempt... 2+1 = 3

3 points for last night.

Heh, MightyDuck... Me and you. It's on!!!  :tongue2: 


By the way Matte... Just wondering.. 65+65.5 = 130.5  EDIT: Well, read through this whole post, then you'll see why it's actually different.. Eh, I summarized it all in the end. Sorry if it's all really confusing.
And then there's: "If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded." I achieved 'the Meet a teammate', and got 10 points from that, same with TMN, so that's +10 bonus points if another person achieves the same task and another +10 if the whole team gets the same task... So shouldn't that be 130.5 + 20, so, 150.5 ?
Sorry, just noticed something wasn't right haha. Please correct me if I'm wrong..

And I just tried double checking my points..... Shouldn't I be on 75, not 65? Was that just a typo?

I'll add it all up for you..

3.5 + 5 + 11 (not including 20 for the team) + 52 + 4 + 0.5 = 76  ::D: 

And I'll add in my latest ones which you haven't updated yet. 76 + 47 + 3 = 126 points.... WOOHOO!!!  :Cheeky: 

EDIT: (By the way I'm not trying to be annoying... Hope it doesn't look that way.. :/ )


I'll save you some counting... TMN is on 65.5, I'm on 126, so that's 191.1  oh, and add another 20 for the team tasks...

Overall points for TEAM MOSS = 211.1  points!!!  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

1 dream and 1 WBTB attempt.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me. *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* I updated your team score, however there's atleast 10 points you guys got from Three Step Tasks and that doesn't add up to the team score. It's very hard to keep track of what you guys have done and haven't, so make sure you don't forget any team points and even making them *bold* would be great  :smiley:  I hope everything's in order now.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sozu

*1 dream
+1 point

Total comp point: 6*

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams last night for a grand total of 4 points. At least I'm recalling some dreams now.

----------


## NightSpy2

> 1 dream for me. *Points Updated!*
> 
> *NightSpy2:* I updated your team score, however there's atleast 10 points you guys got from Three Step Tasks and that doesn't add up to the team score. It's very hard to keep track of what you guys have done and haven't, so make sure you don't forget any team points and even making them *bold* would be great  I hope everything's in order now.
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Right... ok. 

Well, I'll make sure from now on to make it easy for you haha... 'Cause I know it must be really hard to keep track of everything xD

----------


## Sivason

2 Dreams.

Total = 69 points.

----------


## Rudedudeowns

1 dream

----------


## MightyDuck

06/07/2012
Not a great night:
One whole dream +1
One failed WBTB +1
for the night: +2
Overall total: 116

----------


## NightSpy2

Update for me: 2 dreams and 1 WBTB attempt = 3 points.

Update for TMN (He's over at my house): 2 dreams = 2 points.

Overall points for me: 129

Overall points for TMN: 67.5

Overall points for Team MOSS: 206.5

----------


## littlezoe

2 dreams + 1 fragment for today: 2,5 Points

----------


## she

1 dream, WBTB - 2 points

----------


## StaySharp

Note this post is for 2 days.

11 Full Dreams: 11 Points
5 Fragments: 2,5 Points

Total Competition: 75,5

----------


## Sivason

> Note this post is for 2 days.
> 
> 11 Full Dreams: 11 Points
> 5 Fragments: 2,5 Points
> 
> Total Competition: 75,5



Wow, awesome recall StaySharp! I seem to be getting weak in my recall, maybe I need to go back to the basics. Good job.

1 normal dream and 1 stupid little lucid. I would not normally journal such a weak LD, but I can use the points.
Points for the lucid, just the 5 for getting lucid. New points = 6 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...etic-ld-35596/
*
Total = 75 points.*

----------


## Taffy

Four fragments, 2 points.

----------


## NightSpy2

> Note this post is for 2 days.
> 
> 11 Full Dreams: 11 Points
> 5 Fragments: 2,5 Points
> 
> Total Competition: 75,5



Holy! Wow, that's some decent recall you got there! xD

Last night I had 1 dream and 1 Lucid. 

So that's +1 for remembering a dream, +1 for remembering a dream +5 for Lucid, +2 for DEILD, +3 for a successful WBTB, +4 for flying and +2 for stabilizing. 

1+1+5+2+3+4+2 = 18 points for last night.

My overall points 126+18 = 144 points

Overall points for TEAM MOSS: 206.5 + 18 = *224.5 points!*

----------


## littlezoe

Nothing. Literally nothing. I slept for 3 hours and since i got a horrible stomachache after that, i decided to give up on sleeping and try a REM Rebound.

Does it count with only 3 hours?

Because if yes, then 3 Points.

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 fragment  -2.5 ps
WBTB - 3 
and lucid. But i don't remember the begining of lucid and the end. Only one fragment where I  was walking in lucid and rub hands and body to get more awareness.  memory cleaned it. i tried to remember it all the day,but couldn't. so i think i won't count it.
total - 5.5

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams again. Second time this week I've looked at my hands and counted my fingers without gaining lucidity... *Points Updated!*

*littlezoe:* Well yeah you got less than 3 hours so I'll count it as REM rebound.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## DreamingGhost

Here is the total for the days I missed posting:

3 Fragments = 1.5 pints
2 dreams = 2 points
1 failed WBTB = 1 point
2 Succed WBTB = 6 points
2 Lucids 7/4/12 and 7/7/12   He never comes/RC made me sick - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Points for lucids are as follows:

7/4/12: Maxed at 20 points
Become Lucid
RC
Interact with dc
TK
Basic summon
personal task +5

7/7/12 - 14 points
Become Lucid
RC
Fly
Basic summon

*Total points for dreams: 44.5*

DG ::jester:: 
*Total Comp points: 78*

----------


## Sivason

> Holy! Wow, that's some decent recall you got there! xD
> 
> Last night I had 1 dream and 1 Lucid. 
> 
> So that's +1 for remembering a dream, +1 for remembering a dream +5 for Lucid, +2 for DEILD, +3 for a successful WBTB, +4 for flying and +2 for stabilizing. 
> 
> 1+1+5+2+3+4+2 = 18 points for last night.
> 
> My overall points 126+18 = 144 points
> ...



Nightspy, I am pretty sure the same dream can not be WBTB and DEILD? If I am wrong, could you explain?

----------


## littlezoe

> Nightspy, I am pretty sure the same dream can not be WBTB and DEILD? If I am wrong, could you explain?



I think he meant to go back to the dream with DEILD... but then again i didn't read his entries...

----------


## StaySharp

[QUOTE=sivason;1910411]Wow, awesome recall StaySharp! I seem to be getting weak in my recall, maybe I need to go back to the basics. Good job. 




> Holy! Wow, that's some decent recall you got there! xD



Ah well, thanks but 11 dreams and some frags isn't remotely close to what I had in my best times, as my sig states, 17 dreams in one night  ::D: 
But I seem to have found something extremely significant for dream recall, still testing around but so far the results are more than promising.

Only 2 dreams and a fragment for today though, to be honest I just didn't sleep much because I came back home and did various things all through the night.

Total Competition: 78 Points

----------


## NightSpy2

> Nightspy, I am pretty sure the same dream can not be WBTB and DEILD? If I am wrong, could you explain?



I thought that for a WBTB success you just need to have a Lucid which is after your WBTB? Please correct me if I'm wrong.

----------


## StaySharp

> I thought that for a WBTB success you just need to have a Lucid which is after your WBTB? Please correct me if I'm wrong.



I think the question is what exactly you did, as normally WBTB and DEILD can't be done simultanously because for a WBTB you have to get up and for a DEILD you have to lie still.
I assume you did a WBTB, fell asleep and upon waking up the next time you successfully DEILDed, as that is the one way both would count with one dream.

----------


## Sivason

Stayed up to late typing on DV. Took ambien and unisome when i had time for 8 hours sleep, but stayed up until I was a zombie! I got maybe 5 blank hours of sleep. Not a thing.  :Sad:

----------


## NightSpy2

> I think the question is what exactly you did, as normally WBTB and DEILD can't be done simultanously because for a WBTB you have to get up and for a DEILD you have to lie still.
> I assume you did a WBTB, fell asleep and upon waking up the next time you successfully DEILDed, as that is the one way both would count with one dream.



Yes that is exactly what I did... Does that count?

----------


## littlezoe

1 Dream.... recall dying.

REM Rebound didn't even help  :Sad: 





> Yes that is exactly what I did... Does that count?



It does.

----------


## she

1 dream, WBTB - 2 points

----------


## StaySharp

> Yes that is exactly what I did... Does that count?



I think it's as zoe said, I see no reason why that wouldn't count.

----------


## n00bf0rlyf3

Great one
7/8/12 | First Good Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 dreams 1 lucid summon rc stabilize interact with dc and fly - 20
*37* total  ::D:

----------


## Sivason

> Yes that is exactly what I did... Does that count?



My own honest take on it is that WBTB requires you to transition just like a WILD and is there fore not the same as DEILD. If the WBTB meditation or mantras involved, caused you to be more apt to pull off DEILD, it would be due to it having a MILD effect.
Just my take on things. I have no chance of winning at this point so I do not begrudge you the points. I assume Matte will make a call on it, and everyone will respect his take on it for this thread. Happy dreaming, one and all.  :smiley: 

Edit: My own take on it would be Failed WBTB worth 1 point, and DEILD worth 2. It hardly matters as it is just 2 points and this is a friendly game.  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

> My own honest take on it is that WBTB requires you to transition just like a WILD and is there fore not the same as DEILD. If the WBTB meditation or mantras involved, caused you to be more apt to pull off DEILD, it would be due to it having a MILD effect.
> Just my take on things. I have no chance of winning at this point so I do not begrudge you the points. I assume Matte will make a call on it, and everyone will respect his take on it for this thread. Happy dreaming, one and all.



He supposedly meant using DEILD when the dream collapses, to get back into it.

I do that often too... and i see no reason why it wouldn't count that way... since yes, you can fall asleep with WBTB, but you need DEILD to get back into the dream once it falls apart... so that's worthy in my opinion  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

2 dreams remembered and one WBTB attempt.  ::D: 
I think I was close to getting to SP though.. I remember having that weird warm feeling you get, and also being numb.. but I fell asleep.

----------


## Sivason

> Great one
> 7/8/12 | First Good Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 2 dreams 1 lucid summon rc stabilize interact with dc and fly - 20
> *37* total



Congrats! Great job noobforlyf!

----------


## Matte87

3 dreams last night. It's been a while since I had such long dreams. No lucidity though. *Points Updated!*

The effort alone to get up, stay up and try to get lucid is what awards the points for a WBTB. NightSpy will get points for both a successful WBTB and a DEILD.

*Last night to get points guys! Competition ends tomorrow at 18.00 GMT+2!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## NightSpy2

> The effort alone to get up, stay up and try to get lucid is what awards the points for a WBTB. NightSpy will get points for both a successful WBTB and a DEILD.



Sweet, thanks Matte!  :smiley: 

Hahaha I find it funny how it caused a little debate.. xD 
But yea, either way I wouldn't really mind  :tongue2: 

Yea, I have no points to update for TWO DAYS.... -_- That sucks... Oh well. As long as MightyDuck doesn't get 2 awesome Lucids..............  ::D: 

TheModernNinja is over at my house again... He said to update him by 1 point (1 dream)..  :Cheeky: 
So TheModernNinja now has 68.5 points
and *TEAM MOSS* is now on 225.5 points.  :smiley:

----------


## littlezoe

Got a long lucid today... i won't even bother to write down the points by themselves now, since i obviously got to 20  :smiley: 
Link: Long Lucid: Underwater Attempt, Lots of Stuff Done, Failed TotM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I didn't complete my personal tasks (i should choose others next time) so no extra points for the dream, just 20.

Other than that, successfull WBTB, 2 Dreams remembered: 5 Points

Overall for Today: 25 Points

----------


## she

1 dream

----------


## Sozu

1 dream :d

----------


## StaySharp

Just when I found out how to bring my recall back, well I know these are my last points so here goes.
Considering I went into bed an awesome 5 hours later than planned (which was already 4am, dawn) and I slept only 6 hours I'm quite satisfied with my recall, though I'm heavily annoyed at having 0 lucids during the entire comp  ::roll:: 

Last points for today:
6 Full Dreams: 6 Points

Total Competition: 84 Points

Also... I noticed this for quite a while but honestly Matte 87, why do I always have precisely 1 point less than I posted? Not that it bothers me but it starts making me curious whether you subtracted that point on purpose somewhere.

----------


## Matte87

And just a single dream for me. *Points Updated!*

*StaySharp:* I usually just trust me own calc skills but may have miscalculated along the way, I do have a vague memory of subtracting one point for something back in the day, if I'm wrong then I'm sorry and you'll get one more point  :smiley: 

*Competition is over! All of you who wants to update your score with last night's scores are free to do so.*

Winners will be announced tomorrow when I know no more people wants their score updated.

----------


## littlezoe

Ah well... only 3 Points missing to win :/

At least i was honest  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Well it's just one point, and you might have a good reason, I just think you might consider posting whenever you subtract/add points so the people know what's up  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

> Well it's just one point, and you might have a good reason, I just think you might consider posting whenever you subtract/add points so the people know what's up



Yeah I usually do that, so it's probably a miscalculation.

----------


## DreamingGhost

2 fragments
1 dream
1 failed WBTB
total 3 points

DG ::jester:: 
*total comp points 81*

----------


## NightSpy2

> At least i was honest



What are you saying...  ::shock:: 



OK, last night I had a WBTB attempt, and 2 dreams... So 3 points.
Overall points for this competition: 150 points
Overall points for team *MOSS*: 228.5 points

----------


## TheModernNinja

Last night I had 1 Lucid, I will write up the DJ entry later.
Remember whole dream:1
Become Lucid:5
Fly:4 
Advanced summoning:10
Total for the night:20

Total for this comp: 88.5
Total for team Moss:248.5

----------


## StaySharp

I got a lucid exactly the night after the competition ended  ::roll:: 
Well that's still better than no lucid but it really could've happened a night earlier.

----------


## BobbyLance

gg guys... even though I wasn't that active during the competition  ^__^"

----------


## Taffy

I-it's over already? I had one dream the day before, just forgot to post it (was planing on combining it with the dream I had last night instead of making two separate posts). Wish I would've done better, but oh well.

----------


## littlezoe

> What are you saying...



Just the truth ^^

----------


## she

It was a nice competition :smiley:  It doesn't matter who has won :smiley:  Thanks to everybody and especially to Matte 87 :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

> Just the truth ^^



The question should've been "What are you implying". Personally I don't think anyone cheated, and at least I can tell I didn't. Cheating would be useless anyway, not like that makes people lucid more often in reality  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

> The question should've been "What are you implying". Personally I don't think anyone cheated, and at least I can tell I didn't. Cheating would be useless anyway, not like that makes people lucid more often in reality



Some people find their enjoyment in cheating. 

But what can we do...? There is no real proof, just obvious signs.

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 10/07/2012


*Upper League*

*she:* 159.5
*littlezoe:* 157
*StaySharp:* 84
*Sivason:* 75

*Lower League*

*NightSpy2:* 147
*MightyDuck:* 116
*TheModernNinja:* 88.5
*DreamingGhost:* 81
*n00bf0rlyf3:* 37
*Matte87:* 17
*Rudedudeowns:* 16
*Sydney:* 16
*Weakamon:* 15
*LonelyCloud:* 7
*Taffy:* 7
*areyoume:* 2



*Team Scores*  Updated 10/07/2012


*Team Blood:* 228.5
*Team Illusion:* 217

*Team Moss:* 245.5
*Team Desert:* 153
*Team Stone:* 92
*Team Wine:* 31
*Team Sea:* 22
*Team Darkness:* 9



*The competition has ended and we have a few winners! NightSpy2 won the lower league while she won the upper leauge. Team  Moss won the lower league and Team Blood won the upper league. Congratulations to all of you!*

----------


## Matte87

Thanks all for participating! The next one might take a while before it goes up, I'm going away this summer and will be back in a few weeks. Hopefully my motivation for lucid dreaming has returned by then, I'm sorry it has affected you guys as the updates haven't been on time. Thanks once again!

----------


## DreamingGhost

thanks for another great competition!!!

DG ::jester::

----------


## Taffy

^ Seconding that.

 I'll definitely get myself concentrated on lucid dreaming again by the next competition.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Some people find their enjoyment in cheating. 
> 
> But what can we do...? There is no real proof, just obvious signs.



Dunno if this helps, but I know him IRL and he wouldn't do that. He's not the type of person to waste his time. (Apart from gaming  :tongue2: )
To be honest, at first I thought you were cheating, because you joined April 2012.

----------


## NightSpy2

Yay!!! Thanks Matte for the awesome comp! I can't wait for the next one! I'm totally going Upper League!  :tongue2: 
Congratulations to She for winning the Upper League, and to MightyDuck who put up quite a fight.  :Cheeky: 

Hope to see all of you next competition!  ::D: 






> Some people find their enjoyment in cheating. 
> 
> But what can we do...? There is no real proof, just obvious signs.



Who are you saying cheated? o_O


EDIT: I'm gonna go out on a limb here. I'm assuming that by saying "Ah well... only 3 Points missing to win :/" you're implying that 'she' cheated...

Lets just analyze this. If you're implying that 'she' cheated then you're saying that she (no pun intended) must've cheated in order to get that amount of points.
Now, if you're saying that to get that amount of points you have to cheat, and you were only 3 points below her, it is then logical to assume that you cheated also... Touché?

----------


## TheModernNinja

To be honest, at first I thought you were cheating, because you joined April 2012.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> *Individual Scores*  Updated 10/07/2012
> 
> 
> *Upper League*
> 
> *she:* 159.5
> *littlezoe:* 157
> *StaySharp:* 84
> *Sivason:* 75
> ...



Nope, team MOSS won the whole competition  :tongue2:

----------


## littlezoe

> Who are you saying cheated? o_O
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm gonna go out on a limb here. I'm assuming that by saying "Ah well... only 3 Points missing to win :/" you're implying that 'she' cheated...
> 
> Lets just analyze this. If you're implying that 'she' cheated then you're saying that she (no pun intended) must've cheated in order to get that amount of points.
> Now, if you're saying that to get that amount of points you have to cheat, and you were only 3 points below her, it is then logical to assume that you cheated also... Touché?



That analyzation is too failish. It's not about the amount of points, but the way she got them  :smiley: 
Look at my DJ entries, then look at hers. While i have everythingy detailed, she has no detail at all and it consists of 3-4 lines.

Now it's possible, that her english is just so horrible, but then don't join a competition like this. Either way i would've long disqualified people that are unable to write a correct entry.





> Dunno if this helps, but I know him IRL and he wouldn't do that. He's not the type of person to waste his time. (Apart from gaming )
> To be honest, at first I thought you were cheating, because you joined April 2012.



Not sure who you are talking about, but it's explained above.
Also, how does my join date relate to how many LDs i can have? :smiley:  I'm practicing lucid dréaming since 2 years.

----------


## she

littlezoe, very well,very well :smiley: 
A village girl became an unwed mother and, after several beatings, revealed who the father was: the Zen Master living on the outskirts of the village.
The villagers trooped into the Master's house, rudely disturbed his meditation,denounced him as a hipocrite and told him to keep the baby. All the master said was,"Very well. Very well."
He picked the baby up and made arrangments with the woman next door to loo after it at his expense.
When this had gone on for a year, the girl could bear if no longer and confessed that she had lied. The father was the boy next door.
The villagers bowed profoundly to the Master to beg his pardon and ask to take the baby back. And all the Master said as he handed back the child was, "Very well.Very well."

----------


## littlezoe

Cool story cheetah, tell it again  :wink2:

----------


## Taffy

> That analyzation is too failish. It's not about the amount of points, but the way she got them 
> Look at my DJ entries, then look at hers. While i have everythingy detailed, she has no detail at all and it consists of 3-4 lines.
> 
> Now it's possible, that her english is just so horrible, but then don't join a competition like this. Either way i would've long disqualified people that are unable to write a correct entry.



Erm, who are you to tell people that they can and can't enter a competition? Especially based on how good they are at English. That's just rude, whether or not you think they cheated.

----------


## littlezoe

> Erm, who are you to tell people that they can and can't enter a competition? Especially based on how good they are at English. That's just rude, whether or not you think they cheated.



Of course it's rude, just as rude as cheating.

But seriously, just get over it. I said what i needed to and i'm done with it  :smiley:  I'll just disregard the cheaters from the scoreboard ^^

----------


## Taffy

> Of course it's rude, just as rude as cheating.
> 
> But seriously, just get over it. I said what i needed to and i'm done with it  I'll just disregard the cheaters from the scoreboard ^^



You're telling me to get over it? Well then. Let's not clutter up this thread with arguments and lay this to rest.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Not sure who you are talking about, but it's explained above.
> Also, how does my join date relate to how many LDs i can have? I'm practicing lucid dréaming since 2 years.



Haha, got mixed up. Niiice. I wish I knew about LDing then.  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

Forgot to award you guys points, sorry about that, points coming up!

----------


## NightSpy2

> That analyzation is too failish. It's not about the amount of points, but the way she got them 
> Look at my DJ entries, then look at hers. While i have everythingy detailed, she has no detail at all and it consists of 3-4 lines.
> 
> Now it's possible, that her english is just so horrible, but then don't join a competition like this. Either way i would've long disqualified people that are unable to write a correct entry.



Wow... Just wow... As Taffy said, you're no-one to say who can and can't enter this competition...
I've spoken to 'she' through Skype (as we are both Russian). Just because she doesn't have perfect English, that doesn't mean she has no right to participate in a competition.
And I could easily just sit at the computer for 10-15 minutes and make up an amazing Lucid Dream... It's really not that hard. This competition isn't giving us points on our ability to write a story, it's on our ability to get Lucid.

Seriously, 'Cool story cheetah, tell it again' ??? You're just being provocative... Sorry for bringing this back, but I just can't let this slip. 
In normal circumstances it would be required for someone like you to apologize, but since this is the internet, and you're a little troll, I doubt that's going to happen.

Anyway, this wasn't meant to come out as offensive, but I guess it looks like that a bit. I am in no way trying to attack you, I just highly dislike the way that you have reacted to not coming first... It's completely illogical.

P.S. I read your DJ haha.. Some interesting dreams you have there  :tongue2:  (genuine, not sarcastic) and I also saw you play LoL! Which server do you play on?
Reply to me in a PM xD because this kinda off-topic  :Cheeky:

----------


## fennecgirl

Just wondering, when is the next competition going to start?

----------


## Matte87

I will throw up a sign up thread soon, been on a two week vacation but now I'm back.

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count. * = Does not count towards points cap.*

*You have to be*
* lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: 

*Basic/standard tasks*


*Remember fragment: 0.5 point****

*Remember whole dream: 1 point****

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(Chaining not allowed)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.****

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points****

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points* *+*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 10 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 28/08/2012


*Upper League*

*melanieb:* 184.5
*Sivason:* 181
*TheModernNinja:* 105
*she:* 83
*NightSpy2:* 80.5

*Lower League*

*Xanous:* 165
*Beefer:* 127
*DreamingGhost:* 84
*fennecgirl:* 58
*Coelhao:* 45.5
*Chimpertainment:* 41.5
*Matte87:* 32.5
*lemonDrops:* 25
*Taffy:* 17
*LonelyCloud:* 9
*Sydney:* 6



*Team Scores*  Updated 28/08/2012


*Team Illusion:* 330.5
*Team Blood:* 237

*Team Desert:* 135
*Team Wine:* 107
*Team Moss:* 91.5
*Team Stone:* 90
*Team Darkness:* 65
*Team Sea:* 64



* All dreams you've had after this post counts towards the post count.*

*Good luck and keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Matte87

*EDIT*

Teams are fixed, forgot a few names so now everything should be fair and square  :smiley: 

*EDIT#2* 

Three Step Tast list: 1: Fly, 2: Telekinesis, 3: Element Manipulation (fire)

----------


## Sydney

Yay!  :smiley: 

My 3 Step Tasks are in my sig!

----------


## Sozu

I'm ready, got my 40% absolute vodka_ (all my previous LD's been nights when I'd been drinking)_ with an awesome essence, left from yesterday.
And all my tasks is in my signature, as always: [ ] Fly | [ ] Adv. Fly | [ ] Teleport

----------


## Sivason

I am hoping for a record score. The last two comps I only had 2-3 LDs a week and they were short. I had massive work stress, was drinking wine at night and taking ambien for sleep on work nights. I am amazed I did as well as I did. Now work is fine, I stopped drinking anything 3 weeks ago to get ready for this, and today will be my first day of no caffiene or ambien, which i will keep up through the whole two weeks. My dreaming mind is coming back strong! Thak you Matte for giving me a reason to set goals and really work on getting back into my groove.

My 3 step goals are 1)partial transformation - me with angel wings 2) advanced flying - me in angel wing dive bombing from a few thousand feet with stunts 3) teleportation.

----------


## DreamingGhost

I am hoping to get a few lucids.

Tasks are in the sig.

DG ::jester::

----------


## NightSpy2

Extremely short Lucid last night... :/ Dang! I wish it was longer!!! 
Here it is!

I did WBTB last night. Woke up and had some Lemongrass, (bout a cup). Then that's when I had my Lucid.
So that's 1 dream remembered, 5 for lucid, 1 for RC, 2 for interact with DC, and 3 for successful WBTB.
1+5+2+3 = 11 points for me!

Not a bad start to the competition!

Good luck everyone!  :smiley: 

EDIT: Tasks are Basic Summon, Super Speed, Advanced Flying.
EDIT 2: Phew, my points JUST count haha. 'Cause I WBTB'ed at like 5 then I had my LD.. haha (The post (in my time zone) was at 5:01 xD)

----------


## StaySharp

Meh, I would really like to join but I still have to adjust to my new life so I would be pretty useless, especially since I couldn't make regular updates like I'd like to. But I will definitely join the next competition and I'll watch this one.

Good luck everyone!

----------


## fennecgirl

My Three Step Tasks:

1. Basic Summon
2. Teleportation
3. Partial Transformation

Does my dream from last night count toward my score?

----------


## Xanous

*My Three Step Tasks*
Fly
TK
Basic Summon

----------


## Beefer

Hehe I am on my own  :Shades wink:  , oh well that suits me. I see that most people here didn't update their score from last night so neither I will  :smiley:  (Even though that is quite a bummer since I had a fine recall and a LD with nice control last night ) . 

As for my lucid tasks I will pick:
1. Flying (so I will be able to earn some extra point every LD)
2. Advanced Summoning (since I want to be better at summoning)
3. Element Manipulation (Because this is just AWESOME )

By the way I got a question about manipulating other objects in the dream. Does changing a DC's appearance count as Partially/Fully Transformation or does the transformation need to be done on yourself? (I have been planning on turning a DC into a tool/weapon & use it ,but I will do that anyways ^^)

----------


## fennecgirl

> (I have been planning on turning a DC into a tool/weapon & use it ,but I will do that anyways ^^)



Ooh, like in Soul Eater?

----------


## Xanous

> .
> EDIT 2: Phew, my points JUST count haha. 'Cause I WBTB'ed at like 5 then I had my LD.. haha (The post (in my time zone) was at 5:01 xD)



Aaaaahhhh I was wondering about that.

Do my 3 step tasks need to be in the same dream?

----------


## Taffy

^ Nope, you can do them separately.

Ready to rock this. Gotta get back on track.

----------


## Coelhao

Good luck everyone!  

3 tasks:

1:  Successfully WILD
2:  Teleport
3:  Full transformation (a deer sounds nice)

----------


## Sozu

Woke up directly after a dream

*1 dream = 1 point

Total competition points: 1*

----------


## NightSpy2

> Aaaaahhhh I was wondering about that.
> 
> Do my 3 step tasks need to be in the same dream?



No, but they have to be in order. So you have to do #1 before you do #2 etc.

----------


## she

good luck to everyone!
2 dreams, WBTB - 3 points. 
My three step task will be
1 - advanced Summon (i want to make a pen on my palm)
2 -Element Manipulation ( wright my name on the sky with fire, like in ben10)
3 -  Mass TK (move buildings or mountains)

----------


## Beefer

Ok! I remember 4 dreams - 4 points
One of the is a Lucid dream : 5 points
Which was also a WILD: 3 points
And I interacted with a DC over there: 2 points

Now lets make the math: 4+5+3+2=14 points

Woot! 14 points for me.





> Ooh, like in Soul Eater?



Yeah exactly! I just finished watching it not long ago and now I _have_ to try it  ::D:  .

----------


## Sozu

Continued to sleep for almost 5 hours. Just woke up, and have had +2 dreams.

*Total competition points: 3*

----------


## Sivason

I would have liked to start a little stronger than this.
08/12/12 4 dreams, 1 frag, failed WBTB = *5.5 points*

----------


## Taffy

Question: if I had a dream, woke up to let my dog out and went back asleep only to have a continuation of the last dream, is that considered two dreams or 1?

----------


## fennecgirl

I was hoping to kick off the competition with an LD, but, uh, I guess a fragment works, too.

0.5 of a point for me, then.

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 fragment, also I got less than 5 hours of sleep, so REM rebound for me. 4½ points for *Team Sea.* *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* Did you wake up from that dream and saw the thread? Because only dreams you had _after_ the post counts, so if you had that the night before it doesn't count, sorry.

*Taffy:* That's 2 dreams alright.

*Beefer:* Good question... I only had personal transformation in mind when I wrote that task down, but I guess it's still transformation. If you do manage to transform something then yes, you'll get points for it.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Xanous

2 Fragments       1
3 dreams          3
WBTB Lucid       3
Lucid                5
Basic Summon   4
DC interact        2
                   ------
                      18

I'll post DJ By 5PM CST. I ran out of time because of work.

Edit:Last Nights Dreams are here.

----------


## NightSpy2

> *NightSpy2:* Did you wake up from that dream and saw the thread? Because only dreams you had _after_ the post counts, so if you had that the night before it doesn't count, sorry.
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



*All dreams you've had after this post counts towards the post count.*

It doesn't say that I actually need to see the post and then have a dream, and then my dreams count. It says that my DREAM has to be after the post which it was...
If that doesn't count then I think you should specify that... :/





> Because only dreams you had _after_ the post counts



I did have the dream after the post...

----------


## NightSpy2

Here's what I had last night.

So that's Lucid +5, Dream +1, Eat something +4, Interact with a DC +2, RC +1, Stabilise +2.

5+1+4+2+1+2 = 15
I also had a fragment, and a WBTB attempt. (Attempt because I had the lucid before I tried to WBTB.. xD)
So thats 15+0.5+1 =
*16.5 points*

Also, could I please change my 3 step task to Basic Summon, Super Speed and_ telekenisis_ ? Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## Chimpertainment

So last night I drank quite a bit and consequently my recall was non-existent. Expecting lots of recall tonight. The night before the competition I recalled 4 dreams with 1 LD just to give you an idea where im at....   ::cheers:: 

Three Step Tasks:

1. Fly

2. Basic Summon

3. Teleport

----------


## Coelhao

One dream last night.  So 1 pt for now.   But it was a REALLY GOOD DREAM!!!

----------


## Taffy

Okay, two points then. ^^

----------


## she

TOTM not luck again - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
3 dreams - 3ps
WBTB - 3 ps
WILD - 3
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Advanced summoning: 10 points
Element Manipulation: 8 points
6+20 for LD +15 because i've made 2 of three step task.

----------


## Beefer

So I tried to get up a little early today so I will be able to go volunteer at the local pound and for some reason I didn't turn on the a/c last night like I usually do. As a result I can't recall even one dream  ::lol::  . It is funny how your sleep habits affect your recall XD .

(14+0=14...)

----------


## Xanous

Ah I got to bed too late!

  1.5 for 3 frags 
+1   for WBTB Fail
----
2.5 bummer

----------


## Coelhao

3 dreams, 1 frag

4.5 total

----------


## Sivason

So I really made a push to have a good WILD last night and was depressed with the results. I guess I just did not have enough time to sleep well. I had just worked a 13 hour high stress shift, and slept in a hotel, as today I have to work 13 more hours. I did not take ambian and now am suffering for it, but when I do I barely dream at all.

I did two WILD attempts, both of which resulted in a short stupid LD. I even titled them as such. I guess they were much better than failures, but I have come to hope for much more from myself.

08/13/12 Short Stupid WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/siva...rt-wild-37245/

Dream #1: WILD 3, Lucid 5 = 8
Dream #2: WILD 3, Lucid 5, Stabalize 2 = 10

*Total competition points = 23.5*

----------


## Sydney

Just a failed WBTB attempt. I really thought I was going to get off to a good start this competition. :/

----------


## Matte87

Only a frag for me, I expected more from my REM rebound, oh well. *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* There's no need to get angry, I was simply asking a question. Yes, you do not have to read the post and then dream for the dreams to count. The reason I asked though is because you posted just two hours after my post, and you said "last night" which I wanted to make sure didn't mean the night before. The time zones can get confusing at times, but if anyone deserve points they will definitely get them, I'm not trying to screw anyone over here, just to keep the game fair. So if there's anything in the future please keep a cool head. And yeah ofcourse you can change them  :smiley: 

*Xanous:* Are you sure you belong in lower league? You seem to be racking up points like a pro haha.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sozu

1 fragment = +0,5 points

Total comp points: 3,5

----------


## Xanous

> *Xanous:* Are you sure you belong in lower league? You seem to be racking up points like a pro haha.



I've been getting better. The weekend was good but during the week my dreaming is usually less active. We will see I guess.

----------


## Chimpertainment

Made a strong attempt to WILD this morning but was not successful..two recalls from last night.

2 Pts for meeee  :smiley: 

k....so I did actually do a WBTB attempt and after re-reading the perimeters, I realize i get one more point! Sweet Jesus, put me in the upper league! lol  :smiley: 

3 pts pleez {:-]

----------


## TheModernNinja

WBTB attempt and 1 dream remembered. 2 points :/

My three step task are:
1 Flying
2 Advanced Summoning
3 Advanced Flying

----------


## Xanous

> Loading...



 LOL! :Clap:

----------


## she

WBTB, 2 dreams= 3 points

----------


## fennecgirl

Recalled two fragments = 1 point
Successfully RC'd = 1 point
Became lucid = 5 points

Total = 7 points
Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

4 dreams WBTB try = 5 points

----------


## Coelhao

1 dream, 2 frags

6.5 total

Guess I will try a WBTB tonight.  That usually works.

----------


## Taffy

Two dreams and a fragment, so 2.5 points.

In one of the dreams I attempted my first task, despite not even being lucid.

----------


## Sydney

1 dream and a failed WBTB.  :Cheeky: 

*Total: 3 points*

----------


## Beefer

1 fragment  ::shock::  . +0.5 points ....

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me, going to bed early tonight so hopefully I'll dream some more, perhaps even a lucid? *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Xanous

Why some appear to not be playing?!?

----------


## Chimpertainment

2 dreams and failed wbtb attempt = +3pts

----------


## Sivason

YAY!!!! I finally nailed a really good WILD! I had to put 2 whole hours into the process, and almost gave up a half dozen times, but finally it hit.

Here is the link. I invite everyone to read it, but it is a whole page long and probably not exciting, but maybe intresting just as far as technique goes. 08/14/12 WILD. Over an hour of nREM LD to get 10 minutes in REM only to fall prey to a FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

It tops out the score at 20 from lucid, WILD, partial trans, stable, RC, interact, adv flying and more. (I just remebered I ate a hot dog in the Walmart, but that is not in the entry) I also completed my first two tasks partial transformation (me with angel wings) and advanced flying for 15 more points.

Other than the LD I had 2 dreams for 2 point and a WBTB attempt for 1.

20+15+2+1=38 new points

23.5+38= *61.5 total competiton points.*

----------


## NightSpy2

> *NightSpy2:* There's no need to get angry, I was simply asking a question. Yes, you do not have to read the post and then dream for the dreams to count. The reason I asked though is because you posted just two hours after my post, and you said "last night" which I wanted to make sure didn't mean the night before. The time zones can get confusing at times, but if anyone deserve points they will definitely get them, I'm not trying to screw anyone over here, just to keep the game fair. So if there's anything in the future please keep a cool head. And yeah ofcourse you can change them



Sorry!  ::embarrassed::  It wasn't meant to come out like that.... :/ 
Haha, I was just trying to make what I was saying clear... Sometimes when I try to make myself sound clear it makes me sound angry haha... 
I know you try to keep it as fair as possible. xD I really love what you're doing here!  :smiley:  

Anyway, sorry again for sounding angry! I definitely don't want to look like a dick lol. 

1 point for two nights. Didn't remember any dreams last night  :Sad:

----------


## TheModernNinja

> 1 point for two nights. Didn't remember any dreams last night



Slacking.... :tongue2:  

Only point for me. One remembered dream.D:
I'm sick so I'm struggling with a bit of insomnia...

----------


## DreamingGhost

I will be updating my score tomorrow. I have had a really busy week.

DG ::jester::

----------


## she

1 dream, WBTB try = 2 points

----------


## melanieb

Basic/standard tasks

Remember fragment: 0.5 point x 1 = .5 points

Remember whole dream: 1 point x 9 = 9 points

Become lucid: 5 points x 5 = 25 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points x 3 = 6 points

WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day. x 1 = 3 points

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points x 2 = 6 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points x 4 = 8 points

Basic Summon: 4 points x 1 = 4 points 

*TOTAL = 61.5 points*

Dreams by date are all posted in my Dream Journal

08122012-1 Lucid Dream

08132012-2 Lucid Dreams + TOTM

08142012-1 Lucid Dream, 2 non-lucids

08152012-1 Lucid Dream, 2 non-lucids, 1 non-lucid frag

----------


## NightSpy2

*Spoiler* for _Quote= melanieb_: 







> Basic/standard tasks
> 
> Remember fragment: 0.5 point x 1 = .5 points
> 
> Remember whole dream: 1 point x 9 = 9 points
> 
> Become lucid: 5 points x 5 = 25 points
> 
> Successfully stabilise: 2 points x 3 = 6 points
> ...








Lol, saw this and was just like:


*Spoiler* for _ERMAHGERD_: 








Haha. Flip, I wish I had such a good streak this comp! xD
I think I just gotta get the ball rollin'. Then I'll be sweet.  :tongue2:

----------


## Beefer

Well so today I had a short WILD + 2 dreams & a fragment so here is my score O.o :

3 + 3 (WBTB) +5 + 1*2 + 0.5=12.5 + 14.5 (Old Score) = *27 Points*

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams 1 frag WBTB = 4.5

----------


## Sozu

1 fragment yesterday, 1 fragment today = 0,5+0,5=1
= +1

Total competition points: 4,5

----------


## fennecgirl

4 dreams = 4 points
Became lucid = 5 points
Successfully RC'd = 1 point
Interacted with a DC = 2 points

4 + 5 + 1 + 2 = 12 points

Zelda Stuff - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

And just a dream for me. * Points Updated!*

*Xanous:* There's just one person who hasn't updated his score, but I know he'll do it soon  :smiley: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sivason

No luck today. 1 dream 1 WBTB attempt

Total points= 63.5

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream last night, 1 point.

----------


## TheModernNinja

1 dream, 1 failed WBTB: 2pts

----------


## Coelhao

3 dreams, 3 frags, 1 WBTB attempt     5.5 pts  for last night

----------


## Sydney

Only a failed WBTB attempt. :/

----------


## Beefer

> And just a dream for me. * Points Updated!*
> 
> *Xanous:* There's just one person who hasn't updated his score, but I know he'll do it soon 
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Actually there are 3 people who didn't update their scores:






> Alyzarin: 0
> 
> Lower League
> 
> DreamingGhost: 0
> lemonDrops: 0



Even though we know that DreamingGhost is just having a busy weak and you said you already know of another person that will update his stats soon. So that leaves us with one uncertain participant (according to what was posted in the competition thread so far).

----------


## melanieb

I need to share some info...

First point: *Write down your dreams as soon as you possibly can!* I didn't do it this morning and though I could remember my dream just fine this afternoon I also was informed of some rather unsettling information today. Because of this I forgot my dreams and I've been struggling to recall them for the last 30 minutes. That's a dream and a fragment that I can now not recall.   :Sad: 

*Write your dream down as soon as you can!!!*


Point two: Matte, please see your PMs regarding my team.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Sorry for lumping so many nights together, I have not been able to get on the computer very often.

Two Lucids yea! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

8/13
2 Remembered dreams = 2
1 Lucid = 5
1 RC = 1
1 Interact with DC = 2
1 Succeeded in WBTB 1 = 3
1 Partial Transformation = 4
Total 17

8/14
1 Remembered dream = 1
1 Fragment = .5
1 RC = 1
1 Lucid = 5
1 Interact with DC = 2
1 Succeeded WBTB = 3
1 Basic summon = 4
Total = 16.5

8/15 
1 Fragment = .5
4 dreams = 4
1 Rem Rebound = 3
Total 7.5

8/16
2 Fragments = 1
1 Dream = 1
1 Failed WBTB = 1
Total 3

Total Comp Points = 44
DG ::jester::

----------


## melanieb

I forgot to add my 3 tasks.

Eat something
Basic Summon
Full transformation

With any luck I will remember tonights dreams better than I did last night's dreams.

----------


## Sozu

1 cheesy dream today = +1 points

Total comp points: 5,5

----------


## Matte87

I will be busy tonight so I'll have to update the score tomorrow. Only Alyzarin isn't participating and melanieb has sent her a PM, I will remove her from the competition tomorrow unless she says she's in. Good luck with your dreams tonight people  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams + 4 frags. 5 points.

----------


## Beefer

A night with some many fails.... :Bang head:  . I remembered 2 dreams and a frag where I doubt a RC...  :Picard face palm: 

1*2+0.5=2.5+27= *29.5 Points*

Edit: I remembered a fragment earlier of someone telling me to take of my glasses.. so  30 Points in total  :tongue2:

----------


## she

3 dreams, WBTB = 4 points

----------


## DreamingGhost

Stress plus crappy sleep leads to 1 fragment  :Sad:      I woke up early though so that's a plus (maybe not lol)

.5


Total Comp points = 44.5
DG ::jester::

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment = 0.5 points
1 whole dream = 1 point

Total = 1.5 points

----------


## Chimpertainment

Fragment= .5
2 whole dreams= 2
Lucidity Acquired= 5
Successful Stabilization= 2
WBTB+Lucid Sucess= 3
Interact with DC= 2
FLYYYYY= 4
Super Speed= 4
Advanced Flying-Left the Planet= 10
Flying was the first of my Three Step Tasks= 5

20 pts for single dream + 5 Bonus for task + 2.5 for dream recall and fragment: Total= 27.5

This is all from last night. Here is the Journal Entry


and also...btw...OMG THIS IS AWESOME!!!  ::yddd::   ::yddd::   ::yddd:: 

I am so excited about this! Its been too long  :smiley:

----------


## Coelhao

> Write your dream down as soon as you can!!!



I always try to write em down in the middle of the night otherwise they devolve into fragments.  And it is a nice way to start a WBTB.  My WBTB attempts have been unfruitful though, and I have been having a hard time falling asleep.

Last night:  

WBTB attempt  1
3 dreams         3
3 frags            1.5

5.5  again for last night.

My dreams are getting more detailed, and longer (the memory at least).  So I am picking up a little momentum.

----------


## TheModernNinja

Had two lucid dreams (I will write up the DJ entry later, I'm quite busy)
*1st dream:*
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Successful  WBTB:  3 points.
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Eat something: 4 points
Advanced flying: 10 points
(20 point cap)
*Dream 2:*
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Gain invulnerability: 4 points
Eat something: 4 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Teleport: 7 points
(20 point cap)
Other points:
2 out of 3 step tasks completed: 15 pts
Team task completed:
Meet your teamate:10 pts

Total: 65 pts

----------


## she

3 dreams, WBTB=4 points

----------


## NightSpy2

2 dreams, 2 points.

----------


## Beefer

2 dreams 5 frags XD and 1 WBTB =2*1+5*0.5+1=5.5+ Current Score ( 30 ) =* 35.5 Points* in total

----------


## Sozu

1 dream = +1

total comp: 6,5

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams 1 frag WBTB fail = 4.5points

I'm so damned disappointed. I guess I drank way too much last night. I felt really hungover during my WBTB. Tonight will be better now that my sleep deficit is payed.  :wink2:

----------


## Sivason

The past 2 days wbtb attempt x2, 3 dreams, 9 frags= 9.5 points

*Total 71 points*

----------


## DreamingGhost

2 dreams, 1 Failed WBTB = 3

I almost became lucid, but talked my self out of it using some weird dream logic as to why I could fly LOL I hate that in dreams.

Total Comp Points = 47.5
DG ::jester::

----------


## Xanous

> I almost became lucid, but talked my self out of it using some weird dream logic as to why I could fly LOL I hate that in dreams.



It happens to me all the time! It's bullcrap! LOL.

----------


## Matte87

Had myself four dreams, one which was lucid and I RC'd and Flew, so that's 4 + 5 + 2 + 4 + 5 (personal task) = 20 points for me and 15 for *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

*EDIT* http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/matt...-dreams-37421/ <--- Entry for lucid, my bad for not posting it earlier.

----------


## NightSpy2

Had 1 dream last night. 1 point

----------


## Xanous

Where the heck is lemonDrips!?!?

----------


## TheModernNinja

Had another lucid:
I was on this road and fighting a gang of guys. Then I realized I was dreaming so I started flying around. I wanted to try the seed teleport technique, and I summoned a seed in my pocket, but I couldn't teleport. I then tried to stabilize the dream but it faded and I woke up
WBTB: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Fly: 4 points
Basic Summon: 4 points
Total: 16 points

(I will write the two lucids from yesterday tomorrow, because I'm studying for a test)

----------


## Taffy

Oops, forgot to update this morning. 3 dreams/points.

----------


## melanieb

All dreams posted in my Dream Journal.

Remember whole dream: 1 point x 8 dreams = 8 points

Become lucid: 5 points x 3 dreams = 15 points

WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid.  x 1 attempt = 3 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points x 1 dream = 2 points

Eat something: 4 points x 1 dream = 4 points + 5 bonus points for Task #1 = 9 points

*Total = 37 points*

*Competition Total = 61.5 + 37 = 98.5 points*


08172012- 2 lucid dreams, 1 non-lucid
08182012- 1 lucid dream, 4 non-lucids + 1 successful WBTB

----------


## she

3 dreams, 1 fragment, WBTB try = 4,5 points

----------


## Beefer

Ok so today I had a really successful WILD attempt! 

Remembered one dream:1
Became Lucid: 5
Successful WBTB: 3
Successful WILD: 3
Successfully stabilized: 2
Successfully RCed (Wasn't really necessary ,but oh well): 1 
Flew:4+5(Bonus Task)
Basic summon:4
TK:4
Element Manipulation:8

dream powers= 4+4+4+8= 20 XD
1+5+3+3+2+1+20+5(Bonus)= *+40* !!!!!!!!!!!

I think that was my _best_ lucid dream so far! I will upload a DJ entry of it really soon.

Edit: Here is the dream journal entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/beef...03-wild-37460/





> Where the heck is lemonDrips!?!?



1. LemonDrops* (Sorry for being a grammar nazi ,but I just couldn't help it!)

2. I was actually thinking the same thing

----------


## fennecgirl

Dream 1:
Remember whole dream = 1 point
Become lucid = 5 points
Successfully RC = 1 point

Dream total = 7 points

Dream 2:
Remember whole dream = 1 point
Become lucid = 5 points
Successfully RC = 1 point
Interact with a DC = 2 points

Dream total = 9 points

Grand total = 16 points!

I nearly managed "Teleport", "Basic summon", and "Eat something" in the second dream last night, but the first two were unsuccessful, and a DC distracted me from the third (I woke up afterwards). >.>

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fenn...two-lds-37440/

----------


## Xanous

4 points 4 dreams
1 point 2 frags
3 points WBTB success
5 points Lucid1
1 point RC 
5 points Lucid 2 
4 points TK
--------------
23 points
39.5 points previous total
--------------
62.5 new total! 





> 1. LemonDrops* (Sorry for being a grammar nazi ,but I just couldn't help it!)



That's OK it was a joke  :wink2:

----------


## Coelhao

Last 2 nights:

4 dreams
3 fragments
1 lucid dream (stabilized) where I was flying

4+1.5+5+2+4=16.5

Total competition points=34


That was a relief.  I spent all week doing a bunch of mental exercises before bed, and last night I just drank beer and watched crappy TV shows.  Strange luck I guess.  I got shot with a really big gun before I became lucid too, that felt extra weird.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Almost became lucid again, but woke before I could do the RC.  :tongue2: 
2 dreams = 2
2 fragments = 1
total = 3


Total Comp Points = 50.5
DG ::jester::

----------


## Sozu

Could have a dream, but some !d!ot knocked at the door 2 times at morning so I woke up in middle of dream and everything in my mind slipped away within a second leaving me a fragment instead.
+0,5 for a fragment

total comp points: 7

soon off to bed and hopefully get a dream

----------


## NightSpy2

Wow. Took 2000mg of Gingko Biloba last night, had 5 dreams, and 1 wbtb attempt.

+6 points.
Overall competition points = *37.5*

----------


## NightSpy2

> Had myself four dreams, one which was lucid and I RC'd and Flew, so that's 4 + 5 + 2 + 4 + 5 (personal task) = 20 points for me and 15 for *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



*Ahem* Where's your DJ entry sir?  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## Chimpertainment

Last Night: 2 dreams and wbtb attempt = 3 pts

----------


## Xanous

:Mad:  Woke after 3 hrs so I went ahead with WBTB WILD attempt and failed 1 point. I could never go back to sleep.  Set up for REM rebound 3 points.

Add 4 points.

----------


## Beefer

2 fragments  :tongue2:  . Add *one*_ almighty_ point to my score!

----------


## Matte87

1 frag for me... *Points Updated!*

*Beefer:* Sorry but that's 29 points only. The points cap isn't very specific but 20 is for the entire dream, that includes WILD but not WBTB since it's a complimentary technique. Same goes for getting lucid. 

*lemonDrops:* You have one day to update your score or you're banned for the next competition.

Two of you had weird score totals, the ones that are in the score are now the ones you have, it's just a point each or something like that.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Beefer

> *Beefer:* Sorry but that's 29 points only. The points cap isn't very specific but 20 is for the entire dream, that includes WILD but not WBTB since it's a complimentary technique. Same goes for getting lucid. 
> 
> [/B]



Oh I see ... I thought that the 20 points limitation was only on the points you get from dream powers . Oh well 29 points is still quite good  :tongue2:

----------


## she

:Crying: 3 dreams, WBTB try = 4 points

----------


## Matte87

> Oh I see ... I thought that the 20 points limitation was only on the points you get from dream powers . Oh well 29 points is still quite good



Yeah sorry for not making that clear, I'll see if I can change it so it's more clear  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> 1 frag for me... *Points Updated!*
> 
> *Beefer:* Sorry but that's 29 points only. The points cap isn't very specific but 20 is for the entire dream, that includes WILD but not WBTB since it's a complimentary technique. Same goes for getting lucid. 
> 
> *lemonDrops:* You have one day to update your score or you're banned for the next competition.
> 
> Two of you had weird score totals, the ones that are in the score are now the ones you have, it's just a point each or something like that.
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Matte, does that mean I get 3 extra point if I max out a dream at 20 but it also was WBTB? So then I could claim 23 points? I think that is what you are saying. I will figure my score for last night that way, and you can correct the score if I am wrong.



I had a wonderful, vivid totally awesome LD that honestly lasted over 30 minutes! YAY! I love that. I was attempting to do a challenge I had posted here, http://www.dreamviews.com/f19/shared...-think-135449/ and came so close to pulling it off.

It maxes out the 20 points with telleport, TK, interact, stablize, lucid, WILD, fly, summon and maybe other points. It was also WBTB and completes my 3rd task teleport. 20+3+15= 38
Here is the link 08/19/12 On Top of the Pyramid. Shared dreaming challenge. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
It is well worth reading, but it is over 2 pages long as the LD honestly went on over 30 minutes real time.

I had a much less impressive WILD on my second WBTB attempt, 08/19/12 WILD 3rd person view. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
It is worth Lucid 5, WILD 3 for 8 points.


Yesterday I forgot to post. 2 dreams 2 frags and WBTB attempt. 4 points.


*71 old+ 38 +8 +4 = 121 total competition points.*

----------


## Sydney

I was so close to staying still for a DEILD last night  :Sad: 
Just a failed WBTB attempt. DX

----------


## NightSpy2

Wait, so Lucid and WBTB/WILD don't count towards the 20 point limit??? o_O

I had 3 dreams last night, and a WBTB attempt.. 4 points.

*Overall competition points: 42.5*

----------


## Sivason

> Wait, so Lucid and WBTB/WILD don't count towards the 20 point limit??? o_O
> 
> I had 3 dreams last night, and a WBTB attempt.. 4 points.
> 
> *Overall competition points: 42.5*




Yeah, I am a bit confused. If lucid does not count towards the max points, then I may have scored a bit higher, I would have to go through the dream and recount. But, if I read it correctly, WILD does count towards the 20 points, but not WBTB? I guess I am not clear on if he meant lucid counts for the 20 points or if it is seperate.

----------


## fennecgirl

Four fragments, so that's 2 points for me.

Also, I have a question. Well, two questions, actually. I attempted DEILD last night, but ended up entering a false lucid dream instead of a proper LD. That is, I had control but didn't realize I was actually dreaming. In this dream, I managed to pull off advanced summoning (I made a train appear right before my eyes... multiple times, since it kept disappearing). Here are my questions: do I get points for DEILD if I'm not technically lucid but otherwise pulled it off successfully? Do I still get points for tasks (such as summoning) if I have control but, again, am technically not lucid?

Lots of Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Coelhao

2 dreams last night

----------


## DreamingGhost

2 dreams, 1 fragment, 1 failed WBTB
Total = 3.5


Comp Total = 53.5
DG ::jester::

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Yeah, I am a bit confused. If lucid does not count towards the max points, then I may have scored a bit higher, I would have to go through the dream and recount. .



Same here!

----------


## TheModernNinja

Updating for two nights:
3 dreams: 3pts
2 Failed WBTBs: 2pts
Total: 5 pts

----------


## NightSpy2

> Updating or two nights:
> 3 dreams: 3pts
> 2 Failed WBTBs: 2pts
> Tota: 5 pts



Max 1 WBTB per night.

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Max 1 WBTB per night.







> Updating for two nights



Herp derp.

----------


## Sivason

> Four fragments, so that's 2 points for me.
> 
> Also, I have a question. Well, two questions, actually. I attempted DEILD last night, but ended up entering a false lucid dream instead of a proper LD. That is, I had control but didn't realize I was actually dreaming. In this dream, I managed to pull off advanced summoning (I made a train appear right before my eyes... multiple times, since it kept disappearing). Here are my questions: do I get points for DEILD if I'm not technically lucid but otherwise pulled it off successfully? Do I still get points for tasks (such as summoning) if I have control but, again, am technically not lucid?
> 
> Lots of Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Hi fennecgirl, Matte's instructions say you must be lucid to get any points for dream powers.

----------


## she

4 dreams, WBTB try =5 points

----------


## Xanous

Though it wasn't planned REM rebound didn't help me much. 5 Fragments WBTB Try = 3.5. Damn you and such.

That's OK lemonDroops stay in the truck. I got it. Just kidding.  :Big laugh:  

No but seriously I hope you're OK. :paranoid:

----------


## Sozu

2 dreams = +2

total comp: 9

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me, so that's 1 point for *Team Sea.* *Points Updated!*

I'm sorry for confusing you people haha, when I'm tired I sometimes tend to write sentences in the same order as in Swedish. Only four things do not count towards the post count and they are: Dream, Fragment, WBTB and REM rebound. The rest is included in the 20 points cap. 

*TheModernNinja:* Need those DJ entries soon, or I'll have to remove those points again.

*lemonDrops:* Removed and banned from next competition.

I'm going away for a few days and will be back on Sunday again. *melanieb* has agreed to help me with the updating so you'll still get your scores  :smiley:  I hope you have many dreams while I'm gone.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Beefer

Oh damn it the score was updated already! Oh well... I had 1 dreams and 2 fragment tonight so... +2 points .

----------


## fennecgirl

1 dream = 1 point
2 fragments = 1 point
Total = 2 points

----------


## Xanous

I just took a 2hr + nap and had a DILD.

1 Whole Dream
5 Lucid
9 (4 + 5) Fly (1 st of 3 step)
--
15 Points
70 Previous Points
---
85 Total


I thought to stabilize and then DEILD but I was confused and lost focus and I had an FA. I'm guessing those points would not count?

----------


## Coelhao

2 more dreams

1 more frag

----------


## Chimpertainment

1 dream and fragment = +1.5

----------


## Sivason

3 trys to WILD with WBTB and finally thee 3rd one hit. It is rather a basic unexciting thing, but here it is, 08-20-12 Simple Short WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 WILD, 2 Stabilize, 4 Fly, 4 summon, 5 lucid=.+18 and WBTB 3 and dream 1=22 new points

121+22= *143 total competition points*

----------


## she

3 dreams, WBTB try = 4 points

----------


## NightSpy2

Had an LD last night.

And remembered a dream too.

Become Lucid +5, Successfully stabilize +2, RC +1, Interact with DC +2, Teleport +7

5+2+1+2+7 = 17 

Dream remembered +1,
Dream remembered +1,

17+2 = 19 

and it was WBTB, which doesn't count towards cap, so 19+3 = *22 points*

----------


## TheModernNinja

> 1 dream for me, so that's 1 point for *Team Sea.* *Points Updated!*
> 
> I'm sorry for confusing you people haha, when I'm tired I sometimes tend to write sentences in the same order as in Swedish. Only four things do not count towards the post count and they are: Dream, Fragment, WBTB and REM rebound. The rest is included in the 20 points cap. 
> 
> *TheModernNinja:* Need those DJ entries soon, or I'll have to remove those points again.
> 
> *lemonDrops:* Removed and banned from next competition.
> 
> I'm going away for a few days and will be back on Sunday again. *melanieb* has agreed to help me with the updating so you'll still get your scores  I hope you have many dreams while I'm gone.
> ...





Hmm, then I would have had more points... Do those still count? DJ entries coming up....Just finished my assignment. So I should have time...

----------


## TheModernNinja

One failed WBTB and frag: 1.5 points.

----------


## Xanous

6 points 6 dreams 
2.5 points 5 fragments
--
 8.5
85
---
93.5 total

----------


## Beefer

2 dreams & 2 fragments = +3 Points

EDIT: Just woke up from a lucid nap 

Had 4 dreams and one was a very vivid lucid with not match control so basically I was just running around (Literally) .
Note: Not sure if the 4th dream was from the nap or from this morning and I just recalled after a while  :Cheeky: 

So lets make so math

65.5 + 2 (From last post) + 3 (For this morning) + 4 (4 dreams) + 5 (For getting lucid) + 2 (For interacting with DCs ) + 2 (For RC)
-------------------------------------
*83.5 Points in total*

----------


## Chimpertainment

one dream today --- +1pt

----------


## melanieb

Scores will be updated in a couple hours. I have some family activities to finish.    :smiley:

----------


## fennecgirl

One dream, so one point for me.

I nearly became lucid, but, just as I started to question reality, I was thrown into a false awakening with an extremely obvious hint that I was still dreaming... my subconscious probably facepalmed when I missed that one! xD

----------


## melanieb

Points Updated!!  10:24PM CDT (-6 GMT)

08/20/12 - 1 lucid
08/21/12 - 1 lucid
08/22/12 - 3 lucids

Remember whole dream: 1 point x 5 = 5

Become lucid: 5 points x 5 = 25

Successfully stabilise: 2 points x 1 = 2

Successfully RC: 1 points x 1 = 1

Interact with a DC: 2 points x 3 = 6

Total = 39 points


All dreams will be posted in my Dream Journal shortly. It's been a busy family day.

----------


## Beefer

I had remembered 1 dream today ,but it was a great lucid dream. So here is my score  ::D:  :

1 dream remembered: +1
+
Lucid Points: Getting Lucid (5) + Fly (4) + Interact with a DC (2) + RC (2) + Advanced Summoning (10) + Element Manipulation (8)  = It surpasses 20 so... _20 Lucid Points_
+
Three step Tasks (Bonus Points!) : +15 for completing all of my tasks ( Flew , Summoned a fleet of helicopters with spotlights to light up the sky and the streets XD , Water bended if you can call that water bending.... & Earth bended)
==================================================  ==============
83.5+36= *119.5 Points*

Now melanieb thank you for the extra team points ,but no thanks  :tongue2:  . You added the some of my individual bonus to my team score. The new *Wine* Team score shall be : 78.5 (without the Individual Bonus) + 21 (Today's score without the Three task , individual bonus) = *99.5 Points* for *Wine* Team 

I will post a DJ entry soon ,but first I have to finish up the H.W that is left for this summer vacation which is about to end in...* 4 DAYS*  :Eek:  . So I want to advance a bit with it and then update my DJ on DV.

----------


## NightSpy2

2 dreams, 2 points

----------


## Xanous

4 points 4 dreams
0.5 point 1 frag
5 points lucid
2 points stabilize
---
11.5 points
93.5 previous
-----
105 total

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 fragment = 2.5 points
WBTB - 3 points
short LD with wires - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
become lucid - 5
succesfully RC -1
total - 11.5 ps

----------


## melanieb

*Beefer*, I went through the whole thread and readded your points. BTW, the bonus points you mentioned were added to your score by Matte87, not by me.

Assuming I made no mistakes in my math, and I admit the possibility, I see your points as the following...

Your posts/points:

8/13 = 14 points
8/14 = 0
8/15 = 0.5 points
8/16 = 13.5 points (you misadded here and only claimed 12.5 points)
8/17 = 2.5 points
8/18 = 5.5 points
8/19 = 29 points (cap plus +5 bonus)
8/20 = 1 point
8/21 = 2 points
8/22 = 3 points + 13 more points = 16 points
8/23 = 1 point + 20 points (cap) + 15 (bonus) = 36 points

Total = 120 points (individual score)
Total = 100 points (team score)


I only had a frag today (crappy sleeping schedule) so .5 for me and I will update points later this afternoon/evening (next few hours).

----------


## Sozu

I'm such a newb. No recall the 2 last nights.

----------


## fennecgirl

1 dream = 1 point
Became lucid = 5 points
Successfully RC'd = 1 point

Total = 7 points

Do I also get the two points for interacting with a DC? I basically told her I'd be right back. I'm not sure if that technically counts as interaction or not, since I left before she responded.

Well... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NightSpy2

2 dreams last night, 2 points

----------


## Coelhao

2 more dreams, 2 more frags...

----------


## TheModernNinja

Failed WBTB: 1point
Here are the DJ entries I was supposed to write up lol:
*First dream*
I was at this rich guy's house and  I realised I was dreamiong so I started talking to his daughter  and them I started flying and I thought:" Hmm, I should fly to the moon," So I put on some speed and flew to the moon,then the dream faded.

*Second dream*
I was at the same place and his daughter and she said I needed to save her from her from him for some reason. So I went up to the door and thretened him to blow him up.He  then started running away and I started chasing him and eatting a sausage on the way. I then teleported next to him and he tried to shoot me but I made myself invincible and the bullet passed through my head without harming me.Then the dream faded.

----------


## Beefer

> *Beefer*, I went through the whole thread and readded your points. BTW, the bonus points you mentioned were added to your score by Matte87, not by me.
> 
> Assuming I made no mistakes in my math, and I admit the possibility, I see your points as the following...
> 
> Your posts/points:
> 
> 8/13 = 14 points
> 8/14 = 0
> 8/15 = 0.5 points
> ...



Ok I see . Thank you very much for hearing me out. Now I am going to sleep because I am really really tired  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## melanieb

> 2 dreams, 2 points







> 2 dreams last night, 2 points




Both of these are since I last updated, NightSpy2. Are these separate entries or do they refer to the same dreams? Let me know.

It's kinda quiet around here. I'm looking for dreams!   :smiley: 

Points will be updated momentarily.

----------


## melanieb

*POINTS UPDATED!!*

NightSpy2, please reply for clarification on points.

Everyone else, keep up the good dreaming! I hope to see some posts from the people who haven't posted in a couple days!   :smiley: 





> 1 dream = 1 point
> Became lucid = 5 points
> Successfully RC'd = 1 point
> 
> Total = 7 points
> 
> Do I also get the two points for interacting with a DC? I basically told her I'd be right back. I'm not sure if that technically counts as interaction or not, since I left before she responded.
> 
> Well... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



 
Were you lucid when you did it? If so it definitely counts. Let me know.

----------


## DreamingGhost

Wild WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

8/21
1 Dream, 1 Fragment, 1 Failed WBTB = 2.5

8/22
1 Dream, 1 Failed WBTB (done in the morning around 3am), 1 WILD (done as the first dream I remember having)
1 Eat Something, 1 Put hand through Object, 1 RC = 19

8/23
1 Dream, 1 Failed WBTB = 2

Total for three days = 23.5

Total Comp Points = 77
DG ::jester::

----------


## Beefer

1 dream =* + 1 Point !*

Edit: I also remember 1 fragment now!

*+1.5 Points*

----------


## Xanous

3d + 2f = 4p

109 T

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment last night, so half a point.





> Were you lucid when you did it? If so it definitely counts. Let me know.



Yes, I was.

----------


## Taffy

Forgot to update yesterday, 2 dreams then and two today, for a total of 4 points.

----------


## Chimpertainment

1 dream 1 frag 1 failed wbtb =  3

----------


## melanieb

*POINTS UPDATED!!* 

Nightspy2, still waiting on a response (see Scores)

Fennecgirl, points updated, thank you!

Everyone else, good job and thank you for posting your points! I apologize for being late tonight. I have already put my daughter to bed 6 times and it's kept me from focusing. I'm still trying to get my own dreams taken care of.

Keep those points coming!   :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

I HAVE BEEN WORKING TO DARN HARD! I ended up taking ambien the last 3 nights as I had to work back to back 12 hour shifts.  :Sad:  
I only had 3 dreams 4 fragments and tried WBTB twice, but it is too hard to stay aware on sleep drugs. So just add 7 points to my score please. Total score 150.

One more night left, I believe? Well no work tomorrow, so keeping my fingers crossed for a sucessful WILD/WBTB!

----------


## NightSpy2

> Both of these are since I last updated, NightSpy2. Are these separate entries or do they refer to the same dreams? Let me know.
> 
> It's kinda quiet around here. I'm looking for dreams!  
> 
> Points will be updated momentarily.



Sorry, Melanieb.

Yea, they are separate entries.  :smiley:  Thanks.

Oh, and 3 dreams last night, 3 points.

----------


## lemonDrops

> 1 dream for me, so that's 1 point for *Team Sea.* *Points Updated!*
> 
> I'm sorry for confusing you people haha, when I'm tired I sometimes tend to write sentences in the same order as in Swedish. Only four things do not count towards the post count and they are: Dream, Fragment, WBTB and REM rebound. The rest is included in the 20 points cap. 
> 
> *TheModernNinja:* Need those DJ entries soon, or I'll have to remove those points again.
> 
> *lemonDrops:* Removed and banned from next competition.
> 
> I'm going away for a few days and will be back on Sunday again. *melanieb* has agreed to help me with the updating so you'll still get your scores  I hope you have many dreams while I'm gone.
> ...



Sorry for the very late reply, remembered only one fragment in the last week due to stress and was on vacation then, I should have said so before. I still have my local DJ entries from this week including a lucid from yesterday  :smiley: 
@melanieb: is it possible to give a second chance? I would be very grateful.

So it would be:
Last week: one frag: 0.5
Monday: one dream, one frag: 1.5
Wednesday: one dream: 1
Thursday: lucid + DEILD + RC: 5 + 2 + 1
Friday: one dream: 1

Should be 12 pts. in total.

DJ entry for the lucid: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lemo...g-house-37734/

----------


## Beefer

Wow I thought a bear ate you lemon drops  ::shock::  .

Oh well anyways I had 2 dreams tonight and i think I also remembered a fragment earlier ,but I do not remember it at the moment so never mind that one XD. *+2 POINTS*

----------


## Sydney

Seems like I have no motivation to write down my dreams.. :/

1 failed WBTB attempt  :Sad:

----------


## fennecgirl

2 dreams + 3 fragments = 3.5 points

----------


## Sivason

08-24-12 A very good night. it makes up for 3 days with no luck. I had two lucids, a WILD and a MILD.
dream 1: 08/24/12 WILD Gang War - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB 3, WILD 3, Lucid 5 =11

Dream 2: 08/25/12 MILD Day in the Park - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Lucid 5, RC 1, Stabilize 2, Fly 4, interact 2, pass through 4 = 18

150 + 11 + 18 = *179 total points*

----------


## melanieb

> Seems like I have no motivation to write down my dreams.. :/
> 
> 1 failed WBTB attempt



Motivation comes and goes sometimes.

Do you keep a pad by your bed with a pen? I woke at 4AM and scribbled down a dream quickly because I was afraid I would forget. Keeping the pad handy has really been helping me.

I hope your motivation comes back!   :smiley:

----------


## Coelhao

4 more dreams. 

 Last night I actually realized I was dreaming but decided I needed to wake myself up to write down everything that a wizard just told me.  I didn't get a super detailed account, but I got the main idea and I don't feel too bad about the wasted lucid dream.

----------


## Xanous

wbtb fail and 2 frags. 2 points

----------


## TheModernNinja

I had a lucid but I can only remember a little fragment of it :
I was with my dad somewhere and I got lucid. I started talking to him then I summoned a burger on a plate (lolwut?)
1 fragment remembered: 0.5 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Basic summon: 4 points
Total: 11.5

----------


## Xanous

> 4 more dreams. 
> 
>  Last night I actually realized I was dreaming but decided I needed to wake myself up to write down everything that a wizard just told me.  I didn't get a super detailed account, but I got the main idea and I don't feel too bad about the wasted lucid dream.



Flagg

----------


## NightSpy2

4 dreams, 1 WBTB attemps, 5 points

----------


## melanieb

*POINTS UPDATED!!*

*LemonDrops*, I will defer this one to Matte87 upon his return (which should be quite soon) as I would hate to disrupt the competition inappropriately. 

I have been very busy with several situations, in particular getting my kids ready for school on Monday, so I apologize for the delay in posting points tonight. It has been a busy week.

I have all my dreams recorded on paper, I will transfer them soon and update my score then. My kids come first.   :smiley: 


Keep writing down your dreams and posting them! I see a lot of opportunity to play catch-up here.

----------


## lemonDrops

I'm sure he will understand  :smiley: 

It's a strange feeling when you wake up and don't remember any dream at first. Then a tiny bit of memory pops up and you remember a whole lucid^^
I did proper stabilizing and tried flying a bit.
Furthermore I remembered two fragments.

5 + 2 + 4 + 2*0.5 = 12 pts. for team wine please

----------


## Beefer

Well I didn't really remember any dreams tonight since I am trying to get used to sleep less ,since school is starting tomorrow for me as well. 
Now yesterday I also remembered a fragment which I forgot to write here so *+0.5 Points*





> 5 + 2 + 4 + 2*0.5 = 12 pts. for team wine please



Weren't you on team *Desert* with Xanous ?

----------


## Xanous

> Sorry for the very late reply, remembered only one fragment in the last week due to stress and was on vacation then, I should have said so before. I still have my local DJ entries from this week including a lucid from yesterday 
> @melanieb: is it possible to give a second chance? I would be very grateful.
> 
> So it would be:
> Last week: one frag: 0.5
> Monday: one dream, one frag: 1.5
> Wednesday: one dream: 1
> Thursday: lucid + DEILD + RC: 5 + 2 + 1
> Friday: one dream: 1
> ...




LEMONDROPS! Yay!





> Weren't you on team *Desert* with Xanous ?



Yep. Come on now. I know I teased you a bit but were still a team.  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

Ah finally got a breakthrough. I had a nice DEILD and was able to achieve some goals. 

1 point 2 Frags
3 points WBTB 
1 point dream
5 points lucid
7 teleport (I entered a mirror and appeared in another part of the house)
2 stabilize
2 interact with a DC
4 TK
   +10 # 2  on Three Step
4 Basic Summon
   +15 # 3 on Three Step

EDIT: Add DEILD 2 points.

Does 20 point cap count for the 3 step tasks? It would seem like such a waste if it did. I don't even know how to add that up now. LOL.

----------


## Taffy

Again I forgot to update yesterday. Anyway, 1 dream for yesterday, and 1 today + a fragment, that's 2.5 over the last two days.

----------


## DreamingGhost

For the last three days I have had 4 dreams, 2 fragments, and 2 failed WBTB
= 7

I missed some great ops. to become lucid. Two of them being major dream signs of mine  :Sad: 


Total Comp points = 84
DG ::jester::

----------


## Beefer

First if it was a DEILD then you should get also 2 points for the DEILD itself.





> Ah finally got a breakthrough. I had a nice DEILD and was able to achieve some goals. 
> 
> 1 point 2 Frags
> 3 points WBTB 
> 1 point dream
> 5 points lucid
> 7 teleport (I entered a mirror and appeared in another part of the house)
> 2 stabilize
> 2 interact with a DC
> ...



It seems that you have to the  Three steps on a certain order like first fly then TK and after that do some basic summon. The Three step tasks are not in the 20 points cap ,but if you WILD or DEILD it does  a part of the cap. Now I am not really sure whether you have to do those things in the same dream or not ,but I guess when Matte will return he will make things much more clear when he will see our posts. For now here is what Matte wrote as the rules of the three step tasks:





> Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.
> 
> You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

----------


## Matte87

Alright so I'm back, I will do the final update tomorrow after work and then the competition is *over.* 

*melanieb:* Thank you so much for helping me out with the scores!

*lemonDrops:* Well, I'll let it slide this time, you had a good reason and you've been around here for so long. I'm putting you in one of the teams with the least amount of points.

*Xanous:* Three Step Tasks are *bonus points* so no, they don't count towards the points cap. However, like Beefer said, you need to do task #1 first, then #2 and lastly #3. You can't do #3 before #2, #3 will then not count. If you did them in the right order then we're all good  :smiley: 

*Last day of the competition guys, make me proud and keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Xanous

> First if it was a DEILD then you should get also 2 points for the DEILD itself.



ooh thanks..





> It seems that you have to the  Three steps on a certain order like first fly then TK and after that do some basic summon. The Three step tasks are not in the 20 points cap ,but if you WILD or DEILD it does  a part of the cap. Now I am not really sure whether you have to do those things in the same dream or not ,but I guess when Matte will return he will make things much more clear when he will see our posts. For now here is what Matte wrote as the rules of the three step tasks:



I was pretty sure you didn't have to do them in the same dream. I already had Flying done. I guess we'll see how Matte wants to count it.

----------


## fennecgirl

4 fragments = 2 points

----------


## Sivason

08/25/12 just 2 dreams

*Total points: 181*

Do dreams I have  Sunday night count? I am mountain time. So I will next sleep, 4 hours from posting this.

----------


## Sivason

> Well I didn't really remember any dreams tonight since I am trying to get used to sleep less ,since school is starting tomorrow for me as well. 
> Now yesterday I also remembered a fragment which I forgot to write here so *+0.5 Points*



Hey Beefer! You are doing freaking awesome! You seem to really be improving! Congrats!

----------


## NightSpy2

Ok, last night was 3 dreams and a WBTB attempt. 4 points.

----------


## Beefer

Remembered 2 dreams last night + failed WBTB. So *+3 Points*
I will maybe trying to induce a lucid nap this afternoon because  I guess matte will close the competition at 19:30 (GMT +1) because that when he usually updates our stats.

----------


## melanieb

Time to tally up!

Remember fragment: 0.5 point* x 3 frags = 1.5 points

Remember whole dream: 1 point* x 3 dreams = 3 points

Become lucid: 5 points x 2 dreams = 10 points

Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points* x 1 = 3 points

Interact with a DC: 2 points x 2 = 4 points

Gain invulnerability: 4 points x 1 = 4 points

Advanced flying: 10 points x 1 = 10 points

Meet your teammate: 10 points + x 1 = 10 points

Total = 45.5 points

08232012 = 2 frags, 1 lucid with invulnerability and advanced flying
08242012 = 0
08252012 = 1 lucid + meet Sivason, teammate
08262012 = 1 dream (non-lucid) + 1 frag

All dreams (including previous ones from 08/20 to 08/22) posted in my Dream Journal.


Thank you, Matte87 for allowing me to fill your shoes while you were away.   :smiley:

----------


## fennecgirl

2 fragments = 1 point

----------


## Xanous

4 dreams. wbtb fail.  5 points

----------


## melanieb

I had one last dream this morning. Didn't get much sleep last night.

*1 Dream  = 1 point.*

I know I had dreams but I can't recall them. I had less than 4 hours of sleep and all I get are vague impressions of dreams experienced.

I posted in my Dream Journal.


Competition Total = 184.5

----------


## Matte87

*Competition is over and score is updated!*

Those of you who still need to update their dreams from last night are free to do so. However, any dreams you've had upon waking up, and seeing this post, does *not* count.

Final score will be posted tomorrow on this page.

----------


## lemonDrops

> Alright so I'm back, I will do the final update tomorrow after work and then the competition is *over.* 
> 
> *melanieb:* Thank you so much for helping me out with the scores!
> 
> *lemonDrops:* Well, I'll let it slide this time, you had a good reason and you've been around here for so long. I'm putting you in one of the teams with the least amount of points.
> 
> *Xanous:* Three Step Tasks are *bonus points* so no, they don't count towards the points cap. However, like Beefer said, you need to do task #1 first, then #2 and lastly #3. You can't do #3 before #2, #3 will then not count. If you did them in the right order then we're all good 
> 
> *Last day of the competition guys, make me proud and keep on dreaming!*



Thanks matte!

I still need to update my dreams from this morning, I recalled only one dream.
+1 pts.

----------


## Taffy

Forgot to update this morning. 3 dreams/points; one from yesterday and two from this morning. Can't believe it's over already. :O

----------


## NightSpy2

2 dreams last night, 2 points. Good competition all!

See you next time, it was fun playing with you!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 28/08/2012


*Upper League*

*melanieb:* 184.5
*Sivason:* 181
*TheModernNinja:* 105
*she:* 83
*NightSpy2:* 82.5

*Lower League*

*Xanous:* 165
*Beefer:* 127
*DreamingGhost:* 84
*fennecgirl:* 58
*Coelhao:* 45.5
*Chimpertainment:* 41.5
*Matte87:* 32.5
*lemonDrops:* 25
*Taffy:* 17
*LonelyCloud:* 9
*Sydney:* 6



*Team Scores*  Updated 28/08/2012


*Team Illusion:* 330.5
*Team Blood:* 239

*Team Desert:* 135
*Team Wine:* 107
*Team Moss:* 91.5
*Team Stone:* 90
*Team Darkness:* 65
*Team Sea:* 64



*And we have a few winners! melanieb and Team Illusion won Upper League, and Xanous and Team Desert won Lower League!*

*Congratulations everyone!*

----------


## Xanous

That was fun. I'll do upper next time.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Ohh man.  :Sad:  Guess that means I really gotta focus on the next competition. My dream recall was crap these last two weeks. :/
Good job to the winners!  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Yeah the top 3 people in Lower League must sign up for Upper in the next one, if they want to join that is  :smiley:  Next competition sign up thread should be up in a week or so.

----------


## fennecgirl

Congratulations to the winners, and good job everybody! I had fun, and I can't wait for the next competition!

I may not have won, but I had fun; after all, that's what counts.  :smiley:

----------


## Beefer

Woot 2nd place at loWeR lEAGuE XD. Good job Xanous ! Next time I am gonna beat you XD

----------


## TheModernNinja

> Woot 2nd place at loWeR lEAGuE XD. Good job Xanous ! Next time I am gonna beat you XD



Welcome to Upper Leauge! You won't beat me next time!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count. * = Does not count towards points cap.*

*You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: 

*Basic/standard tasks*


*Remember fragment: 0.5 point****

*Remember whole dream: 1 point****

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(Chaining not allowed)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.****

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points****

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Challenge Tasks** (Team Bonus and Individual Points)*

Challenge Tasks works like this: I will announce a task and the amount of points it's worth upon completing. You have until the next task is announced to achieve the task. The amount of points are awarded both to your team and your individual score. The tasks will be announced in this thread in *big blue* text and there will be a new task every third or fourth day. Challenge Task points do not count towards the 20 points limit. 

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 10 points*

* Exchange pocket content: 10 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 10 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 10 points*

* Fight eachother: 15 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 15 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 21/10/2012


*Upper League*

*she:* 156
*Xanous:* 146.5 
*NightSpy2:* 123
*Beefer:* 92.5
*StaySharp:* 82.5

*Lower League*

*BrandonBoss:* 159.5
*Harelori:* 72
*Mirui987:* 43 
*Coelhao:* 40.5
*djpatch999:* 27.5
*fennecgirl:* 22
*Taffy:* 23.5
*Matte87:* 22



*Team Scores*  Updated 23/10/2012


*Team Illusion:* 277
*Team Blood:* 267

*Team Sea:* 166.5
*Team Darkness:* 99.5
*Team Desert:* 66.5
*Team Moss:* 62.5


* All dreams you've had after this post counts towards the post count.

Challenge Tasks is a new kind of task. Read about it further up the page.*

*Good luck and keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Matte87

Sorry once again for the late update. Make sure you write down your dreams and points for last night in here. I will update the score tomorrow when I get home from work. The first  *Challenge Task* will also be posted by then. And don't forget to write down your *Three Step Tasks!* 

Mine are: 1: Flying, 2: Telekinesis, 3: Advanced Summoning.

Had 2 very weird dreams last night. So 2 points for me and *Team Sea!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Xanous

2 dreams: 2 points
2 fragments: 1 point
WBTB Lucid : 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points

Total 13 points

*3 Step Tasks*

1. Element Manipulation
   (manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

2. Advanced flying
   (includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

3. Teleport


Edit: Question. For Element Manipulation, does it matter the color of the fire?

----------


## djpatch999

5 Points for the first night Matte  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1949723

Currently setting up my step tasks!  :smiley:

----------


## Mirui987

Dreams are posted in journal and Three-Step tasks in my workbook.

Today I have a 
Whole Dream +1
And a fragment +.5 
Equaling a total score of 1.5

----------


## Sensei

Hello, three dreams last night, one dream fragment.
*3.5 points* 

I am picking stuff that I was already wanting to do before the competition for my 3 step task. I thought about making it stuff that is really easy for me, but I decided to push myself, I will hopefully rise to the occasion.

3 Step Task:

1) Basic summon
(never done it before)
2) Fly
(really hard for me)
3) Mass telekinesis
(I am good at telekinesis, but have never tried a lot of things, or something big, I will just have to think "Size matters not.")

----------


## StaySharp

4 Dreams so far.

3ST: Flying->Advanced Flying->Telekinesis

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment + 1 whole dream = 1.5 points

3 Step Tasks:
1) Eat Something
2) Basic Summon
3) Teleport

----------


## Taffy

1 dream, one point. Nice addition, I think it will be fun.  :smiley:

----------


## Beefer

Gah! Starting the competition on the left leg . 2 frags =2*0.5 =* +1* ! 
That means I have to get a LD TODAY!

Three step tasks:

1. Fly 
2. Advanced Summoning
3.Element Manipulation

Just like in the last competition (But this time I will master Summoning & Element Manipulation  ::D: )

----------


## she

10.08 1 dream - 1pt
10. 09 2 dreams - 2pts
WBTB - 3pts
TOTM not luck - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
 Successfully stabilise: 2 points
 Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points

total -16 points

----------


## Beefer

> Edit: Question. For Element Manipulation, does it matter the color of the fire?



Lol no , you can have even a pink fire if you want.


1 dream + 2 frags = *+2 Points*

----------


## Mirui987

4 dreams" = 1.5 + 4 =5.5


some notes for when I have time to write them:
Dream school, tasks, pink cards
Twisting roadway, vacation on a beach at night
A big flatscreen is delivered for mom, she work, im waiting restlessly
Man people in purple cult outfits, some I know in RL

----------


## fennecgirl

Again, a fragment and a whole dream, so that's another 1.5 points.

----------


## Harelori

*Yesterday:*
*Dream :* 1x3=3
*Had two lucids:*
*Become lucid:* 5 points x2 = 10
*Interact with a DC:* 2 points
*Total:*15
*Push your hand through a solid object:* 4 points
*Total:*19

*Today:*
*2 Dreams:* 2 points
*1 fragment:* 0.5

*Total:* 21.5 points  :wink2: 

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Xanous

Bad night for me. 2 dreams, WBTB fail. +3 points.

*Running Total*: 16

----------


## Matte87

Not a single frag for me last night. *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Matte87

*Challenge Task #1*

*Shout out loud and ask if there's anyone around, report in this thread what happened in blue.*

5 points worth for you and your team. Starting small.

----------


## StaySharp

One dream yesterday, none today. I've been friggin' ill for a moment there but now I'm feeling good again already, so there is at least a little hope for this night.

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams, 1 fragment. = *3.5 points*

Having really bad recall (It took me all morning to remember these, concentrating hard on remembering them) because I can't sleep well lately. I also tried to nap this afternoon because I haven't been getting good sleep in like 5 days and I am ridiculously tired, but laid in bed for about 2 hours.  :Boggle:  I feel terrible. I am going to go to sleep tonight ridiculously tired tonight.

Been about 4 days since my last lucid, so I am hoping tonight will give me one or two (they come in droves)

----------


## Taffy

1 dream / point again.

----------


## djpatch999

1 point for one dream last night, would have updated earlier but I'm currently swimming in coursework  ::roll::

----------


## Coelhao

Last 2 nights:

6 dreams
3 fragments
1 lucid dream
Stabilize
flying
super strength (ripping a tree in half)

22.5 pts total


Still thinking about my 3 step tasks...

----------


## she

3 dreams, WBTB try - 4 points

----------


## Xanous

5 dreams: 5 points
WBTB try: 1 point
1 fragment .5 point

6.5 points

*Running Total:* 22.5 points

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me last night, so 1 point for me and *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

1 point for 1 dream again, will write up tonights and last nights later  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

I didn't mean to, but I set myself up for REM rebound. So I don't know if I should get the points for that. Especially since it didn't help. 

I woke up at 230 and had to take care of some things, so I forgot everything before that. After that it just says in my tag book: "tve huigcomdits, with my wife." So I have been pondering that all day hoping for a dream to pop up.  :Sad: 

2 fragments = *1 point*

----------


## Beefer

1 dream 1 failed WBTB  :tongue2:  *+2 Points*. So today I am getting lucid!

----------


## Harelori

*Forgot to write, you updated it already anywho here's todays scores:*
*Dream :* 1x2=2
*Total:*21.5+2=23.5

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Mirui987

Today I had 1 dream and 1 fragment so my current total is 7.5
I plan on taking a nap so might be back with more.

----------


## Taffy

Again 1 dream/point.

----------


## StaySharp

Another 4 dreams, so 9 points total for now.

----------


## she

haha!!! i'm so happy :smiley: )) I've made blue task!!! I cried and ask who is here and there was like echo -Where?where? where? where?where? after the third cry the vois ask something long, like - whoom are you asking? whoom are you asking? It was really fun!

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 3 points
echo - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
 Fly: 4 points +5 its first of three step task
Challenge Task #1        5 points
total - 27 ps

----------


## djpatch999

0 dreams 0 points  :Sad:

----------


## Mirui987

1 dream and 1 frag 1.5 added to score, even though I remember having a lot more dreams and remembering them earlier in the night I sadly didn't remember them on m complete wake-up. Also so close to a lucid I ket telling mself this is a dream but sadly I didn't get that click into the dream to become lucid.

----------


## Xanous

1 dream wbtb fail = 2 points
Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points

*Running Total:* 25.5

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
become lucid = 5 points
stabilize = 2 points
basic summon = 4 points
eat something = 4 points
fly = 4 points
basic summon is my first, and fly is my second 3 step task.
24 + 15bonus points = *39 points* for tonight.
YAY! Finally got some points, I really like how I do dream control, I am just using a method I used before I was a lucid dreamer.  :smiley: 

This is all posted in my workbook

If after reading my dream you have any corrections to my points please tell me  :smiley:  I don't mind being wrong.

----------


## Matte87

1 dream, 1 point for me and *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

You guys are updating your scores weird. *StaySharp* and *Mirui987* , are you sure the scores you have now aren't correct? Maybe I'm the one whose math skills is a bit rusty  :tongue2: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Taffy

Three dreams last night. Woop. That's 3 points.

----------


## Sensei

Matte! I'm looking for you in a dream tonight if I go lucid. I think I have found something to make me have more lucids. Something that I have only done 4 times, and each time I have gone lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## Beefer

1 dream 3 frags =* 2.5 points+* !

----------


## Mirui987

Oh yeah I counted my score I was counting a bit off my current score is right heh heh sorry. ::roll::

----------


## Harelori

*Had a bad day,anywho:*
*Dream :* 1
*Total:*23.5+1=24.5

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## StaySharp

Pretty sure about my points, even when I look back through my posts, 4+1+4=9

5 Dreams: 5 Points
1 Lucid: 5 Points

4+1+4+5+5=19
Total Competition: 19 Points

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points

----------


## Beefer

4 dreams = *+4 Points*

----------


## Taffy

Got lucid last night: Task of the month attempt - werewolf (failed) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 points.

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment - 0.5 point
1 whole dream - 1 point
Become lucid - 5 points
Total = 6.5 points

SP Dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Beefer

> Got lucid last night: Task of the month attempt - werewolf (failed) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 5 points.



it is actually 6 points because you remember 1 dream and also became lucid (Which gives you additional 5 points).

----------


## Xanous

4dreams, 2 frags, WBTB fail

add 6 points

----------


## Harelori

*Just the daily report:*
*Dream :* 2x1= 2
*Fragment :* 1 = 0.5
*Total:*24.5+2+0.5=27

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Mirui987

4 dreams + 4 points I'll update my journal with all dreams Sunday or Monday

----------


## Taffy

> it is actually 6 points because you remember 1 dream and also became lucid (Which gives you additional 5 points).



Oops, thanks. X3 I'll go back and edit it.

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams no lucid. = *5points*
Even though I was a girl in one of my dreams. I still did not realize I was dreaming.

----------


## Matte87

Again only 1 dream for me, so that's 1 point for me and *Team Sea.* *Points Updated!*

*StaySharp:* My bad, your score should now be correct.

Everyone's going strong  :smiley:  *Brandon* you're really carrying our team, good job! I will announce a new *Challenge Task* tomorrow morning. The score update will be late however and there's a chance it'll have to wait until Sunday morning. 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## she

1 dream - 1 point
WBTB - 3 points
moving houses - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
become lucid - 5points
stabilise - 2 points
fly - 4

total - 15

----------


## NightSpy2

Hi! I'm joining! 
Since I haven't signed up yet... Can I not use my dreams from last night? Because I would've got LOADS of points..
And, Upper League please.

Three Step Task : 
Fly
Eat Something
Telekinesis

If I can add the points from last night, just tell me and I'll upload it tomorrow... Awesome!  ::D:

----------


## Beefer

5 vivid dreams dreams = *+5 vivid points* XD

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points

----------


## Matte87

Sure you can *NightSpy2*  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Challenge Task #2*

*Fall from a height that would normally kill you, report in this thread what happened in blue.*

10 points worth for you and your team.

----------


## Mirui987

1 dream and 1 Frag  plus 1.5 points

----------


## Harelori

*Just the daily report:*
*Dream :* 4x1= 4
*WBTB:* didn't work out, but I tried=1
*Total:*27+5=32

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Taffy

3 dreams/points. Thats a total of 15. I'm on a roll with recall lately.  ::D:

----------


## StaySharp

10 Full Dreams: 10 Points

Total Competition: 29 Points

Man that task really is made for me, I fell down such heights a few times and the result was always the same, hope I get lucid to try it.

----------


## Xanous

Remember fragment: 0.5 point
Remember whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
WBTB: 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. 
Interact with a DC: 2 points

11.5 points

*Running Total* 45 points

----------


## Sensei

> *Challenge Task #2*
> 
> *Fall from a height that would normally kill you, report in this thread what happened in blue.*
> 
> 10 points worth for you and your team.



That sounds like fun. Challenge excepted!  :smiley: 

four dreams last night: 4 points
WBTB fail: 1 point
total *5 points*

the last 3 nights I have had 11 dreams about the ocean. I have a dream sign to add I believe.

----------


## fennecgirl

3 dreams = 3 points

----------


## NightSpy2

> Sure you can *NightSpy2*



Sweet thanks!  ::D: 

Also, if I'm Lucid, then my dream fades, and I get an FA, then I become Lucid again, do I get Lucid x2? (10 points?)

For today I had 4 dreams - 4 points

I'll wait for a reply to my question before I update my points from the night before.  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream and 1 frag = 1.5 points for me!  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

5 Dreams: 5 Points
WBTB(Success): 3 Points

1 Lucid: 5 Points
-RC: 1 Point
-Stabilize: 2 Points
-Advanced Flying: 8 Points
-Teleport: 7 Points
=Total Lucid: 23 Points (20)

3ST: Flying finished: 5 Points
(Theoretically the next task [advanced flying] would be finished as well, but I'm not sure if just flying once like that already counts for both tasks in a row)

Total Night: 28+5 Points

Total Competition: 62 Points


Unfortunately I assume falling down into space and starting to float does only theoretically counts towards the challenge task, but not practically, or what is your opinion Matte?

----------


## Sensei

I had 2 dreams yesterday during a nap. (I took two naps, I'm lazy, haha) = 2 points
five dreams last night = 5 points
lucid during 2 dream = 10 points

total = 17 points

My wife was up all night last night, so every time I became lucid I just shot straight awake, probably because of the light on.

My lucid dreams are in my dream journal

*Edit:* took a nap this afternoon. Fought a horse with my bare hands. 1 dream = 1 point
1 + 17 = *18 points*

----------


## Mirui987

Five dreams last night: +5 
Became Lucid: +5
Interact with a DC: +2
Partial transformation: +4

----------


## she

5 dreams, WBTB try - 6 points

----------


## Matte87

I'm so sorry guys but my weekend's been swamped, will have to update your scores tomorrow when I get home from work. Keep on updating though! And also, the *Challenge Task* requires you to fall down and hit the ground to count.

----------


## Beefer

WOOT! finally a LD! 

ok so tonight I had:

2 dreams (one of them is a lucid) & 1 fragment of a dream=2.5
along with a failed WBTB after the lucid =1


Lucid points
Successfully RC = +2
Become Lucid = +5
Fly= +3 (First task completed)
Interact with a DC = +2
Advanced Summon= +10 (Summoned an army of alien spaceships ready for battle XD along with a huge monkey and 3 pink elephants before hand  ,although at first I was aiming for a shark instead of the monkey & Second Task completed)
___________________
it reaches the 20 point cap ( +10 points for 3 step tasks)

In addition 2nd Challenge Completed ^^ (+10 points for me and for team blood if I am not wrong  ::D: ) - I jumped from roof and was on my way to the floor and then a bush suddenly appears and I fall on it. I tried to keep falling so I would hit the floor as hard as I can ,but I just fell a little by a little down stairs until I hit the floor without any harm  :tongue2:  (Lol my mind is always over protective in my dreams , I never really felt any pain in my dreams  ::lol::  ) .

So my points sums up that way: 1+2x1+0.5x1+20 lucid points+10 three step bonus points+ 10 for completing the 2nd challenge =*+43.5 Points* 

I will upload a DJ entry before I go to bed today ,but now ALGEBRA CALLS!

----------


## Xanous

*Lucid #1* 22 pts

Remember whole dream: 1 point*
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
WILD: 3 points
Advanced flying: 10 points
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)


*Lucid#2* 16 pts

Remember whole dream: 1 point*
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
DEILD: 2 points
(Chaining not allowed)
WILD: 3 points
WBTB:3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day.*

*Total* 38

*Running Total*  83

EDIT: I picked element manipulation as my first of 3 steps. It was a brief flicker in lucid #2. Does that count? If so add 13 points

----------


## StaySharp

> I'm so sorry guys but my weekend's been swamped, will have to update your scores tomorrow when I get home from work. Keep on updating though! And also, the *Challenge Task* requires you to fall down and hit the ground to count.



Ok, that's exactly what I thought. Still hope I can do that before the next task is up, let's see if I can get lucid tonight again.

----------


## Taffy

I had two dreams this morning, but they faded away before I had a chance to write them down. I was hoping I'd remember during the day but I guess that's not the case. Do those two count or not?

----------


## Coelhao

For the last few nights I had 3 recorded dreams, and 5 fragments.   That's 5.5 pts.  Brings my total up to 28

3 step tasks:

1.  Ask a DC what it is like to be a mental projection

2.  Assess the biodiversity of the plants around me and try to identify one or two of them

3.  Summon winged dinosaur

----------


## NightSpy2

Hey Matte,

Just wondering.. If I'm Lucid, then my dream fades, and I get an FA, then I become Lucid again, do I get Lucid x2? (10 points?)

Will update my score since my lucids tomorrow, since I've been pretty busy... Sorry it's so late.. :/

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams 2 points, I'm back on track so expect my points to rocket upwards from here on in xD

----------


## she

4 dreams, 1 fragment, WBTB try - 5.5 points

----------


## Xanous

1 dream  add 1 point

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams: 3 points
1 dream fragment: 0.5 points
1 lucid: 5 points
Reality Check: 2 points
Telekinesis: 4 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points

Total = *16.5 points*

My dream is sent to you via PM

----------


## fennecgirl

2 fragments: 1 point
1 whole dream: 1 point
Become lucid: 5 points
Total = 7 points

And I SHOULD have gotten the four points for invulnerability, since I was being TOLD to do that, as I was practically having my own dream control lesson... but I just kind of stood there in confusion instead of actually doing anything...  ::doh:: 

tumblr / Looking After Pets / Dream Lesson - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams in the past few days, haven't gotten much sleep. *Points Updated!*

*NightSpy2:* No sorry, that's just one dream you lose lucidity in, if it had been another dream later that day it would have counted. Losing lucidity and regaining it in the same one doesn't count as being lucid twice. 

*I need everyone to start posting links to your DJ's or Workbooks for your lucids. Xanous and Mirui987 I need links to your latest LD's.*

*Beefer:* Are you sure it's 10 points? The first task only awards 5 points. Just making sure.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Taffy

A single dream/point.

----------


## Mirui987

2 dreams = 2 points

All dreams Lucid or not are in my DJ and I now post every Lucid since my most recent one is in my Workbook
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/miru...-oct-14-39669/
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mirui987/
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/mirui...rkbook-136935/

----------


## Beefer

I gained 1 point for tonight! today probably more  :tongue2: 

Here is also the DJ entry from yesterday: Alien Wars - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Edit:

Lol mate that is what i thought ,but here is your quote:






> *Challenge Task #2*
> 
> *Fall from a height that would normally kill you, report in this thread what happened in blue.*
> 
> 10 points worth for you and your team.



it is the 69# comment on page 3 if I am not wrong

----------


## Harelori

*BY THE WAY:* I forgot that doing RC in an LD gives points, in the LD I had, I did a RC in both LDs, so:
*Successfully RC* = +2x2=4
*Total:*32+4=36
*Yesterday:*
*Dream :* 1x3=3
*Total:*34+3=37

*Today:*
*Dream :* 1x3=3
*Total:*37+3=40

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Xanous

> *I need everyone to start posting links to your DJ's or Workbooks for your lucids. Xanous and Mirui987 I need links to your latest LD's.*



Sure no problem. 2 Lucids Sky Painting, Black Fire Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

EDIT: Idk if you need this one two. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...-father-39647/

----------


## NightSpy2

> 2 dreams in the past few days, haven't gotten much sleep. *Points Updated!*
> 
> *NightSpy2:* No sorry, that's just one dream you lose lucidity in, if it had been another dream later that day it would have counted. Losing lucidity and regaining it in the same one doesn't count as being lucid twice. 
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*



Ok, cool as. But then shouldn't flying, then landing, and flying again only count as flying once? Because I remember some people used to have it count as 2.. :/

----------


## Mirui987

3 dreams = +3 points
Recall is so much better since this competition, I used to never remember dreams on school night.

----------


## Jmanjordan

I will post my dreams later today.  It was rough last week.

----------


## Taffy

1 dream plus a fragment, 1.5 for today.

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB try - 3 points

----------


## Xanous

1 dream 1 point
wbtb try 1 point

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams, so that's 2 points for me and *Team Sea.* *Points Updated!*

*Jmanjordan:* Sorry but the limit of not updating your score is 1 week. I've also edited the teams so getting you in right now would just mess everything up. I'll allow you to participate in the next one even though you should not be allowed to.

*Beefer:* Ah so you're talking about the Challenge Tasks, got it. You said: "it reaches the 20 point cap ( +10 points for 3 step tasks)" and that's what I wondered about. Also if you complete the Challenge Tasks you need to write the entry down in this thread for everyone to see. Preferably in blue so I can update your score more easily  :smiley: 

*NightSpy2:* No you can't achieve tasks twice in the same dream. If you could then I'd just summon a couple of things instead of one, like a few tennis balls and I'd have reached the 20 points cap in one go. Remember people, you can only achieve a task ONCE per dream.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Beefer

> I gained 1 point for tonight! today probably more



Trolling mind ! No dreams or fragment for today XD .

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = *four points*

*Edit:* 1 nap dream = 1 point

total = *5 points*

----------


## djpatch999

6 dreams to trade for 6 points! All will be written up later  ::D:  and this post edited with my DJ link

EDIT:

Here it is, all typed up and ready to read  ::D: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/djs-w...ml#post1952205

----------


## Harelori

*Had a bad day,anywho:*
*Nothing*
*Total:*42

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## StaySharp

Well now that I have to go to work again and given the fact I can't just sleep like it would do me good I'm progressing not at all. A measly 4 Dreams in the last 2 days.

Total Competition: 66 Points

----------


## she

Made second blue task :smiley: )) Jump from 10-story building. The land was like trampoline and i fall in a few meters from the point where i should land
Totm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
4 dreams-4 points
WBTB - 3 ps
become lucid - 5
stabilise - 2
RC - 1
advanced summoning - 10 +10
eat apple - 4
teleport - 7+15
blue task - 10
partial transformation - 4
total - 7+20limit+25 second and third task+10 blue task = 62

----------


## Mirui987

2 drams eqaul 2 points

----------


## Harelori

*Had a bad day,anywho:*
*Dream*1+1=2
*Total:*42+2=44

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## Xanous

2dreams 1 frag WBTB fail = 3.5

----------


## Beefer

> Made second blue task)) Jump from 10-story building. The land was like trampoline and i fall in a few meters from the point where i should land
> Totm - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 4 dreams-4 points
> WBTB - 3 ps
> become lucid - 5
> stabilise - 2
> RC - 1
> advanced summoning - 10 +10
> eat apple - 4
> ...



Well I am really sorry ,but I am going to bummer you a little.

In order to get bonus points for the 3 step tasks you must do them in the order you listed them. Which means you should first fly and _only then_ perform an advance summoning and teleport. Also you get 10 points when you complete the first task and then the second task (Which means each bonus worths 5 points) so you can't get 10 or 15 points for one bonus.

I know it is quite confusing ,but I think I made it clear enough  :smiley:  .



Here is the the original 3 step tasks as Mate wrote them:





> [
> *Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*
> 
> Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.



Edit: Also note that your score should be +37 points for that lucid.

----------


## Beefer

2 dreams = *+2 points!*

----------


## Matte87

1 dream, so 1 point for me and *Team Sea!* *Points Updated!*

*Beefer:* Actually *she's* score is correct. She completed the first task a few days ago. Also the first Challenge Task was worth 5 points, the second one is worth 10 points.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream = 1 point for me, it was a really scary dream as well. I woke up suddenly but stayed perfectly still....I was still in sp!! My mind instantly jumped to the thought of attempting DEILD and I started visualising. 5 minutes later I was having a hard time keeping up the visualizations and was getting bored. In the end I gave up with a failed DEILD I rolled over and out of sp  :Sad:

----------


## Sensei

0 dreams = 0 points  :Sad: 
Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points

total: *3 points*

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB try - 3 points

----------


## NightSpy2

Here's the link to my DJ.

Lucid x3 = 15
Dream remembered x2 = 2 points
Fragment remembered = 1 point
Reality Check x3 = 3 points
DEILD = 2 points
Fly = 4 points
Interact with a DC x2 = 4 points
Successful WBTB = 3 points
Element Manipulation (Changing the weather) = 8 points

15+2+1+3+2+4+4+3+8 = 42 points in one night!!! Woohoo!!! (And that's not over the 20 points limit per dream, I checked.)

But I haven't remembered any dreams since then.. :/

*Total Competition points: 46*

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment + 1 whole dream = 1.5 points

----------


## Taffy

Er... What's with my recall. Nothing for the past few days.

----------


## djpatch999

Was in a very deep sleep last night, no dreams to report. I even slept through my alarm on one of its loudest settings :S

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams here again. *Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams last night: *3 points*

----------


## Mirui987

1 dream = 1 point

----------


## Beefer

1 dream remembered tonight. +1 Point!

*Matte:* So the three step tasks work that way ... That means I was the one who miscalculated his own points XD. Also I have a question. According to what I understand from you , whenever you perform one of the tasks you unlock the next one right? Now if I unlocked the second task in one dream and in another dream I performed the second task and _ after_ that in the same dream I performed the first task again , will I get bonus points for the first task once again?

----------


## djpatch999

> 1 dream remembered tonight. +1 Point!
> 
> *Matte:* So the three step tasks work that way ... That means I was the one who miscalculated his own points XD. Also I have a question. According to what I understand from you , whenever you perform one of the tasks you unlock the next one right? Now if I unlocked the second task in one dream and in another dream I performed the second task and _ after_ that in the same dream I performed the first task again , will I get bonus points for the first task once again?



Allow me, nope ^_^ You only get the points once  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

4 dreams 4 points
2 lucids 10 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
WBTB success 3 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
DEILD: 2 points

25 + 101.5 = 126.5

DILD from SSILD and some NLDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NightSpy2

Here's my entry for last night.

Lucid +5 points
Dream remembered +1 point
Fly +4 points
Interact with DC +2 points
Reality Check +1 points

5+1+4+2+1 = 13 points
Plus another 5 for achieving my 3 step task (Fly).
13 + 5 = 18
50 + 18 = 68 

*Total Competition points = 68*

----------


## taylord94

Is it too late to join?  ::o:

----------


## StaySharp

Well this time it's just 3 dreams. Funny and creepy enough in one of them the Keyboard Crusher was "singing" some song, a children's song I think.
Well that's 69 points for now.

----------


## Beefer

3 dreams 1 fragment! = *+ 3.5 Points*

----------


## Mirui987

1 dream = 1 point

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream - 1 point

----------


## she

4 dreams, WBTB try - 5 points

----------


## Taffy

One dream/point.

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = *5 points*

----------


## Harelori

*Haven't written in 3 days:*
*Dream*2x3=6
*Total:*44+6=50

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## she

5 dreams - 5 points
WBTB - 3 points 
nightmare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
become lucid - 5
total - 13

----------


## Beefer

2 dreams + 1 fragment: 2.5
Become lucid: 5
Interact with a DC: 2
Eat something: 4
Basic summon:4
Successful WBTB: 3
____________________
*+20.5 Points*





> Allow me, nope ^_^ You only get the points once



Oh lol , gotcha  :wink2:  .

----------


## Harelori

*Just the daily report:*
*Dream*1x2=2
*Become Lucid:*5
*Successfully RC:* 1
*Fly:*4
*Interact with a DC:* 2
*Element Manipulation:* 8 - Manipulated water
*Total:*50+22=72

*Three Step Tasks :*

*Element Manipulation:* 8 points
*(*manipulate fire, water, earth or wind*)*

*Advanced summoning:* 10 points
*(*have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary*)*

*Full transformation:* 10 points
Cheers from one of the leaders of team *Darkness*  :Shades wink: 
*Harelori*  :ClouDing around:

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment = 0.5 point

And I did the first of my three step tasks, but I wasn't lucid, so it doesn't count. Oh well. =/

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams/points

----------


## Xanous

4 dreams 4 points
1 DILD 5 points
interact with DC 2 points
WBTB 3

+ 14 points. Will link DJ later today.

EDIT: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...reation-39992/

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points

1st lucid dream = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points

2nd lucid dream = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points

3rd lucid dream = 5 points
RC = 1 point
stabilize = 2 points
interact with DC = 2 points
telekinesis = 4 or 10 points
fly = 4 points

WBTB try and fail = 1 point

*42 points* if regular Telekinesis

or 48 points + 15 points = *63 points* if it is mass TK.

----------


## StaySharp

7 Full Dreams: 7 Points
1 Lucid: 5 Points

Total Competition: 81 Points

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams - 2 points

----------


## Mirui987

I had 3 = 3 points
1 was lucid but I can barely remember it is that a plus three points still?

----------


## Matte87

One dream for me. Sorry for the late update, busy weekend. *Points Updated!*

*taylord94:* Yes sorry, the competition ends tomorrow.

*Brandon:* Sorry but that's not massive TK, massive would be lifting something enormous or lots of things at once.

*Mirui987:* If it was a fragment, and you remember atleast a little bit of what happened before and after you realised you were dreaming then I'd say yeah it counts as a lucid.

*LAST DAY PEOPLE! COMPETITION ENDS TOMORROW!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Xanous

2 dreams wbtb fail +3 points

----------


## Sensei

> One dream for me. Sorry for the late update, busy weekend. *Points Updated!*
> 
> *taylord94:* Yes sorry, the competition ends tomorrow.
> 
> *Brandon:* Sorry but that's not massive TK, massive would be lifting something enormous or lots of things at once.
> 
> *Mirui987:* If it was a fragment, and you remember atleast a little bit of what happened before and after you realised you were dreaming then I'd say yeah it counts as a lucid.
> 
> *LAST DAY PEOPLE! COMPETITION ENDS TOMORROW!*
> ...



okay.  :tongue2:  wasn't sure if a car was big enough. 

5 dreams last night = 5 points
fragment = .5 points
total = *5.5 points*

Going lucid tonight!!!

----------


## Beefer

3 dreams = +3 Points

Wow really last day? Time goes fast when we are having fun I guess XD .

----------


## Coelhao

6 dreams
3 fragments
1 lucid

12.5 since my last post.  40.5 total

----------


## Taffy

Oops, I forgot to post today. 3 dreams/points. I can't believe it's over so fast, I feel like these competitions are so short. :I

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 fragment,WBTB try - 3.5 points

----------


## StaySharp

Just 1 Full dream and 1 Fragment this night, seems like 82,5 is my Final score, unless I get a nap later today.

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams and in a last ditch attempt to get a lucid one WBTB attempt

all in all 3 points.

----------


## NightSpy2

Ok updating my points for like 2 days.

Here are my dreams. 

Points for 1st LD:

Interact with DC +2
Lucid +5
Dream Remembered +1
Fly +4
Challenge completed +10
WILD +3

15 for dream + 10 for challenge = 25. (Doesn't count for 20 points limit because of challenge)

Points for 2nd LD:

Lucid +5
Dream remembered +1
Interact with DC +2
Stabilise +2
Reality Check +1
Eat something +4
Three step task completed +10

15 for dream + 10 for TST = 25

25 + 25 = 50
68 + 50 = 118
Another 5 dreams remembered +5,    118+5 = 123

*Total Competition points = 123*

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment = 0.5 points

I'm falling behind ;_;

----------


## Mirui987

1 dream equals my last point...

----------


## Xanous

2 dreams wbtb f = 3 points

----------


## Beefer

1 dream 1 fragment = +1.5 Points

----------


## Matte87

Had myself a lucid and three dreams, so that's 9 points for me and *Team Sea!*

*Competition has officially ended! Will update final score tomorrow.*

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams last night and a fragment. = *3.5 points*

I was flying around in a non lucid last night. convincing myself that that is something that I do all the time. :/

----------


## Beefer

> 3 dreams last night and a fragment. = *3.5 points*
> 
> I was flying around in a non lucid last night. convincing myself that that is something that I do all the time. :/



Lol , I know how this feels....

----------


## Sensei

> Lol , I know how this feels....



Yeah, it happened again this afternoon too. Check out my DJ. I was way too aware in that dream. I really should have noticed.

1 last dream = *1 point*

----------


## TheModernNinja

Good effort guys! I didn't participate in this one, I will be back in #10! She, watch out!  :tongue2:

----------


## she

Nice comp. :smiley:  Thanks Matte87, BrandonBoss and Hanous :smiley: It's interesting to competitive with you :smiley: 


TheMordenNinja, I'm REALLY think you'll beat me next time :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:

----------


## Beefer

You got to be kidding me a LD the day after the competition!? Not my best competition as it seems  :tongue2: .

----------


## Matte87

*Points Updated! Final score is posted below.*

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 23/10/2012


*Upper League*

*she:* 156
*Xanous:* 146.5 
*NightSpy2:* 123
*Beefer:* 92.5
*StaySharp:* 82.5

*Lower League*

*BrandonBoss:* 159.5
*Harelori:* 72
*Mirui987:* 43 
*Coelhao:* 40.5
*djpatch999:* 27.5
*fennecgirl:* 22
*Taffy:* 23.5
*Matte87:* 22



*Team Scores*  Updated 23/10/2012


*Team Illusion:* 277
*Team Blood:* 267

*Team Sea:* 166.5
*Team Darkness:* 99.5
*Team Desert:* 66.5
*Team Moss:* 62.5



*she is the winner of Upper League and BrandonBoss:  is the winner of Lower League.

Team Sea won Lower League and Team Illusion won Upper League.

Congratulations to all of you!*

----------


## djpatch999

Something tells me that *BrandonBoss* should really be in the upper league next time...  :wink2:

----------


## Sensei

> Something tells me that *BrandonBoss* should really be in the upper league next time...







> Nice comp. Thanks Matte87, BrandonBoss and HanousIt's interesting to competitive with you
> 
> 
> TheMordenNinja, I'm REALLY think you'll beat me next time



It was fun playing.  :smiley:  I will definitely play in the upper league next time. I have been having LDs like crazy this month comparatively to previous months.

I had fun with all of you. Reading all your lucid dreams that you posted for the competition was fun as well.  :smiley:  Hope you are doing this again next month.  ::D: 

I also think I have flying down. I have been flying in a couple non lucids and flew in my last lucid as well. The feeling is mine!  ::fly::

----------


## fennecgirl

I did not do well this time around... >_>

Oh well, there's always next time. Congratulations to the winners, and great job everyone!

----------


## NightSpy2

Congratulations she!
Thanks to everyone for playing!!! Too bad I entered a day late!  :tongue2: 
Was quite a close game for upper league, only 10 points apart.
Hopefully we all do better next time, and it's even closer!  ::D: 

Well, I had lots of fun and am really looking forward to the next competition! 
See you then and Happy Dreaming!  :Clap:

----------


## Taffy

Of course I get lucid right after the competition ends.

----------


## Xanous

Great job all. It was a lot of fun. I forgot to post but it was only 2 points. Wouldn't have mattered.

----------


## Taffy

Don't mean to be annoying or anything, but are we having another contest any time soon? I feel like I need to get my motivation way up and since it's winter break for a lot of people...

----------


## Matte87

Sure why not  :smiley:  I'll throw up another sign up thread.

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count. * = Does not count towards points cap.*

*You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: 

*Basic/standard tasks*


*Remember fragment: 0.5 point****

*Remember whole dream: 1 point****

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(10 points cap on chained DEILD's. No points for getting lucid.)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day. Not just waking up and going back to sleep.****

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points****

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Challenge Tasks** (Team Bonus and Individual Points)*

Challenge Tasks works like this: I will announce a task and the amount of points it's worth upon completing. You have until the next task is announced to achieve the task. The amount of points are awarded both to your team and your individual score. The tasks will be announced in this thread in *big blue* text and there will be a new task every third or fourth day. Challenge Task points do not count towards the 20 points limit. 

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 5 points*

* Exchange pocket content: 5 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 5 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 5 points*

* Fight eachother: 10 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 10 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 20/01/2013

*Upper League*

*Hukif:* 1615.5
*Naiya:* 428
*Oreoboy1996:* 309
*BrandonBoss:* 206.5
*she:* 113
*NightSpy2:* 86
*StaySharp:* 41.5 
*TheModernNinja:* 13

*Lower League*

*FelicityPotter:* 49.5
*Matte87:* 39
*Mystycal:* 36.5
*DragonMaster21:* 31
*MarineRecon:* 24
*Sydney:* 19.5
*djpatch999:* 16
*Lmrhone:* 11.5
*Taffy:* 8.5
*LonelyCloud:* 10.5
*LbV:* 7
*enak101:*6.5
*Crow360:* 5.5
*fennecgirl:*2.5

*iamerror73:*0 - Banned
*CosmicEpiphany:* 0 - Banned

*Team Scores*  Updated 20/01/2013


*Team Blood:* 1792
*Team Jungle:* 484.5
*Team Sun:* 292
*Team Illusion:* 154.5

*Team Moss:* 72
*Team Desert:* 62
*Team Darkness:* 50.5
*Team Stone:* 36.5
*Team Sea:* 35.5
*Team Mud:* 9

* Dreams you had Friday night counts. Compete with fairness and argue over PM's if you have to. If I see too much flaming I'll warn you, next warning you get and you're banned from the competition forever.

Challenge Tasks are a new kind of tasks. Read about them further up the page.*

*Good luck and keep on dreaming! *

----------


## Matte87

Alright guys the competition has started! I will post my dreams later tonight when I update the scores. The *Challenge Tasks* will be posted in a day or two. Let's get this going a bit first.

----------


## Sozu

No recall for me last night  :Sad:  first day this year I can't recall anything.

My tasks are like in my signature:
[ ] Fly 
[ ] Adv. Fly  
[ ] Teleport

----------


## djpatch999

2 Dreams for me last night so 2 points for me and team Moss  :smiley:

----------


## Zyangur

I remembered one dream last night.

I think my three tasks will be: Fly, Transformation, and Element Manipulation

----------


## FelicityPotter

Fragment  here 
So that's a nice little 0.5 points for now ^^
I'm about to get back to my ordinary sleeping schedule so I'll remember more then.

----------


## fennecgirl

If it's not too late to sign up, I'd like to be in the lower league, and my three-step tasks are basic summon, eat something, and teleport.

----------


## Sensei

I have a question about expecto patronum. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfQjyLJL7ZM

1 minute on the video. Would this be an Advanced or a normal summon? I am going to put advanced, correct me if I am wrong

And Lumos: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kjDEGq2asE

I really don't know what this would be.

Does lightning count as element manipulation? I only had a flicker when I tried chidori, this was actually my only dream goal that I kind of accomplished. I was surprised I remembered the hand signs in dream.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pcw9TwIOfU4

It is right at the beginning.

My three step task
1)TK
2)Super strength
3)Full transformation

----------


## StaySharp

So I'm the one to report the first lucid this time, here goes:

5 Full Dreams: 5 Points
Become lucid: 5 Points
Use RC: 1 Point
WBTB success: 3 Points
DC interaction: 2 Points

Total night: 16 Points

As for my 3ST:
Invulnerability (actually I ALWAYS have this automatically in dreams, but obviously it only counts with proof)
Elemental Manipulation
Advanced Flying

----------


## LbV

Managed to recall a whole dream and a fragment last night. Not bad going for me.

1.5 Points for today.

----------


## Hukif

Stupid stomach... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views Link to DJ.

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact DC +2 = 18
Third Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Element Manipulation +8 = 20
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Element Manipulation +8 = 20
Eight Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 TK +4 = 20

Total = 154

3 Steps tasks... Advanced Summoning (Watching you, yelling guy!), Mass TK and Full Transformation I guess.

----------


## Sensei

> Stupid stomach... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views Link to DJ.
> 
> First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
> Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact DC +2 = 18
> Third Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
> Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Element Manipulation +8 = 20
> Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
> Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
> Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Element Manipulation +8 = 20
> ...



mother-of-god-meme.jpg

----------


## Matte87

Alright so... Holy shit Hukif :O Anyways, I had 3 dreams. 1 was a lucid actually. Didn't get to do anything at all in it before it faded away though. So that's 8 points for me and *Team Darkness!** Score Updated!*

*BrandonBoss:* I'd count the first one as Advanced, if it's a powerful being and not just a little bit of light in the shape of an animal. Also yeah, lightning is an element so that's element manipulation. Lumos is nothing.

*fennecgirl:* You're in *Team Mud!* Welcome  :smiley: 

Keep on dreaming!

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB success = 3 points
1 lucid = 5 points
Successful RC = 1 points
Successful stabilize = 2 points
Element manipulation = 8 points
*Basic Summoning = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Dream 20 points cap.
total for lucid = 20 points
other = 8 points
total = *28 points*

all in workbook:
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/bosss...26/index2.html

----------


## StaySharp

I feel like there soon should be a new league above the upper one...

----------


## Naiya

I haven't journaled and counted up my points yet, just wanted to check in and shake my fist at Hukif for being ridiculous. Now I'm already behind him. >_>

----------


## Lmrhone

I had a fragment! So .5!

----------


## Matte87

I think you guys in Upper League should compete against the person who's not ridiculously good like Hukif. Even if he might win the whole thing single handedly, if you're a few who are on the same level then just pretend you won if you beat those on your level  :smiley:

----------


## Lmrhone

> I feel like there soon should be a new league above the upper one...



I would never be in it...it would probably be named Elite, so it would be Lower, Upper, and Elite. Also I have one question, guys, what is flaming?

----------


## Sensei

I don't think we need a higher league. I think it is inspiring.  :tongue2:  

I have my goals and who I want to beat, but it is easy to know them since I was in the last competition. I plan on increasing my score immensely from last time since it has been a coupl months and I love to see progress. 

So I have to beat 159.5 (my previous score) by a lot.  :tongue2: 

Tonight is another night for lucidity... I am all fired up for this! I am hoping to complete my three step tasks in one go. I am adding them to my signature.

----------


## Matte87

Flaming is calling someone names or being a douche kinda  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Let's go *Team Sea!*  :smiley: 

I had one dream and a fragment last night.

*Total: 1.5 points*

Edit: Well I think Hukif's got us all beat here. XD

----------


## Hukif

Oh there is no need for another league, this is my farewell so after this ends I will be gone. I am using this to improve my journaling back to shape =D

Also guys, seriously. I got 0 induced lucids for 8 years of non-stop training before being able to do what I do now. You are all pretty much ahead of me in that regard, just keep going!





> I haven't journaled and counted up my points yet, just wanted to check in and shake my fist at Hukif for being ridiculous. Now I'm already behind him. >_>



You on the other hand should be beating me, so ha!

----------


## Lmrhone

> Oh there is no need for another league, this is my farewell so after this ends I will be gone. I am using this to improve my journaling back to shape =D
> 
> 
> Also guys, seriously. I got 0 induced lucids for 8 years of non-stop training before being able to do what I do now. You are all pretty much ahead of me in that regard, just keep going!
> 
> You on the other hand should be beating me, so ha!





Wait. What do you mean by you will be gone? Do you mean a short break from DV? Or like gone....forever. Don't be offended by us talking about your incredible lucid abilities!

----------


## Hukif

As in gone forever, I am not offended. Thats why I entered the competition, was thinking of a good way to say bye and figured "Aww why not". Then dragged Naiya here =D

----------


## Oreo

Dream 1: 0.5 points
Fragment* - 0.5 points

Dream 2: 0.5 points
Fragment* - 0.5 points

Dream 3: 9 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Successfuly RC - 1 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points

Dream 4: 22 points
Successful WBTB* - 3 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Successfully RC - 1 points
Advanced summoning - 10 points

Dream 5: 21 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Full transformation - 10 points
Advanced flying - 10 points

Dream 6: 21 points
Whole Dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
DEILD - 2 points
Interact with a DC 2 points
Teleport - 7 points
Partial transformation - 4 points

Dream 7: 11.5 points
Fragment* - 0.5 points
Lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Basic summoning - 4 points

Dream 8: 21 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Eat something - 4 points
Telekinesis - 4 points
Element manipulation - 8 points

Dream 9: 21 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
DEILD - 2 points
Basic summon - 4 points
Teleport - 7 points
Go through a solid object - 4 points

Dream 10: 0.5 points
Fragment* - 0.5 points

Night total - 128 points
Competition total - 128 points

Three step task
Full transformation [ ]
Element manipulation [ ]
Advanced Summoning [ ]

Sorry Hukif, I'm not quite as good as I used to be. I kind of stopped lucid dreaming seriously a couple months ago, so I'm trying to get back into practice.  :tongue2:

----------


## Naiya

Damnit, only one LD last night, I'm already behind!  :Oh noes: 



Remembered 4 dreams: 4 points
Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5 points
Become lucid: 5 points
WILD: 3 points
WBTB for WILD: 3 points
Hand through solid object: 4 points
Interact with DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Super speed: 4 points
Partial transformation: 4 points
Advanced summoning: 10 points

All the above tasks were in one dream so that makes just 20 as far as those gobut in case Im adding things wrong, I thought Id just put everything up there.

Recalled dreams = 4.5 points
WILD + tasks = 20 points
WBTB = 3 points

*Total: 27.5*

----------


## djpatch999

Jesus Christ!!! Well the upper league seem to be doing as expected lol  :tongue2:  

2 Lovely long dreams for last night which I will hopefully get around to posting later (they're really weird). On a side note I'm never using a REM monitor again, I haven't used it in a while but it detects movement and puts it onto a graph as to whether I'm awake or asleep...

Photo 06-01-2013 08 39 45 AM.jpg

According to it I only slept for 10 minutes last night and as you can see I was hardly properly asleep. It's happened every time I've used my iPod to monitor sleep patterns. It must just be my brain not liking  being watched or the electric in the room? No idea lol

EDIT:

Here's the Dream Journal entries: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...-dreams-42290/

----------


## enak101

Oreoboy at it again.

Hey guys, glad to be here.

Last night I remembered 1 full dream, so 1 point there. My recall is only getting better and I have a feeling I will get a lucid soon  ::D: 

Looking forward to seeing what team I get put on.

----------


## FelicityPotter

I had a fragment of a dream, and a full dream. The fragment was still pretty long. Zombies! xD
So that's a nice 1.5 points, taking me up to 2 points total and team moss up to... ...I'm not sure  :tongue2: 
Btw, why are you leaving Hukif? :O

----------


## enak101

> I had a fragment of a dream, and a full dream. The fragment was still pretty long. Zombies! xD
> So that's a nice 1.5 points, taking me up to 2 points total and team moss up to... ...I'm not sure 
> Btw, why are you leaving Hukif? :O



I wanted to know the same about Hukif. What's going on :O

----------


## Sozu

1 fragment (0.5 point) for team sea and me.

----------


## Zyangur

One full dream and a fragment  :smiley:

----------


## Crow360

Well I had 3 dream fragments last night. So that's about 1.5?

----------


## LbV

Two whole dreams for me last night, happy with how fast my recall is coming back.

2 points

----------


## she

Three step task 1Advanced summoning 2Mass TK: 10 points 3Element Manipulation
01.05 4dreams, wbtb try -5 points
01.06 5dreams wbtb try - 6 points
total 11points

----------


## StaySharp

Well it's definitely a motivation to try even harder.
6 Full Dreams: 6 Points

Total: 21 Points

----------


## Sensei

::cry::  I tried so hard.  :Sad: 

3 dreams = 3 points
1 fragment = .5 point
Set up for WBTB = 1 point
Total = *4.5 points*

I did my extremely long WBTB today as well. Forgot to do my mantra last night though. Still on track to do good tonight.

There was a girl with different colored eyes in my dream. It was weird.  :tongue2:

----------


## djpatch999

Hey Matte, just setting up my step tasks. I know it's not on the list but I was wondering if I could have the basic task of the month as my part 3 of the step tasks? You don't need to award points for it, this is more something I want to achieve personally but I feel would also help me lucid more in this competition  :smiley: 

If you think not then it doesn't matter too much  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

Hey guys, I'm sorry but I was pretty busy this evening and I don't have time to update the scores until tomorrow after work. Keep on posting your dreams and I'll get right on tomorrow.

*djpatch999:* Sure, you can get points for it aswell.

----------


## enak101

Remembered one fragment so half a point for me.

----------


## Oreo

Dream 1: 8.5
Fragment* - 0.5 points
Lucid - 5 points
Successfully RC - 1 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points

Dream 2: 19.5
Fragment* - 0.5 points
Lucid - 5 points
DEILD - 2 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Full transformation - 10 points

Dream 3: 15.5
Fragment* - 0.5 points
Successfully RC - 1 points
Lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Teleport - 7 points

Dream 4: 24 points
Successful WBTB* - 3 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Full transformation - 10 points
Super speed - 4 points
super strength - 4 points

Dream 5: 21 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
DEILD - 2 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Element manipulation - 8 points
Basic summon - 4 points

Dream 6: 21 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Successfully RC - 1 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Eat something - 4 points 
Element manipulation - 8 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points

Dream 7: 21 points
Whole dream* - 1 point
Lucid - 5 points
Successfully RC - 1 points
Interact with a DC - 2 points
Go through a solid object - 4 points
Partial transformation - 4 points
Fly - 4 points

Dream 8: 20.5 points
Fragment* - 0.5 points
Lucid - 5 points
DEILD - 2 points
Element manipulation - 8 points
Partial transformation - 4 points
Fly - 4 points

Three step tasks:
Full transformation [X] - 5 points
Element manipulation [X] - 10 points
Advanced Summoning [X] - 15 points

Night total - 181 points
Competition total - 309

Getting better.  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Was able to get 2 dreams last night, and I attempted a WBTB. (First WBTB in like 2 months  :tongue2: )

Score from last night: 3 points

*Total Score: 1.5 + 3 = 4.5 points*

----------


## Hukif

Link: I need to sleep more dang it. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Elemental Control +8 = 20
Third Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 TK +4 = 20
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20

Total for the day= 120
Total for me= 274
Total for the team: 306.5

And I flew on so many different dreams, that sucks >.<

Also, I am leaving because... dunno, don't feel like staying in dream forums any longer so yeah.

Also Oreo, this is the second time in a row that you bypass the 20points cap, these numbers are kind of wrong <.<

----------


## Taffy

Woah!! Incredible, you guys! 

Well, I didn't realize the competition started until just now, had one dream/point last night. I'm actually going right off to bed now. 

I don't know about you guys, but seeing all of this has me really pumped. Have to kick myself into high gear, this terrible slacking has ruined me.

----------


## Oreo

> Link: I need to sleep more dang it. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Also Oreo, this is the second time in a row that you bypass the 20points cap, these numbers are kind of wrong <.<



Well I noticed some of the tasks such as WBTB have a * next to them. The * means it doesn't count towards the point cap. So If I understand it right, you should actually have more points. It's kind of confusing I guess.

----------


## Lmrhone

1 dream last night soooo 1 point!! Lol, I'm gonna be excited about my one point because the dream was pretty awesome. 3 points team Moss!! I'm gonna be more helpful to the team ok. :smiley:   ::D:  Cause right now I'm doing preetty bad.

----------


## enak101

Fair enough Hukif, I can see why seeing as you are basically a master  ::D:

----------


## djpatch999

Thanks Matte  ::D:  

Last night I only had two dreams but both were very long vivid and stable. I even talked about lucid dreaming in them -.- that means I'm getting close though! I'll write them up later, 2 points for me and team Moss  :smiley: 

EDIT:
Here's the link to the offending dreams. The first one completely focused around lucid dreaming but I still didn't realise -_-
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/djpa...palms-_-42312/

----------


## TheModernNinja

> As in gone forever, I am not offended. Thats why I entered the competition, was thinking of a good way to say bye and figured "Aww why not". Then dragged Naiya here =D



Why you going? :S You could help us noobs haha.

I had a Lucid where I was flying above water and Fly-surfing the waves. Remember whole dream: 1 point,Fly: 4 points ,Become lucid: 5 points. Total:10

----------


## iamerror73

Interesting, I am new to Lucid dreaming and have only had a few but I will try my best. How can I get in on this?

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
1 fragment = .5 points
WILD = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Basic summon (food in fridge) = 4 points
Eat something = 4 points

Total = *21.5 points*

----------


## Zyangur

Dream - 1 Point
WBTB Attempt - 1 Point

----------


## she

4 dreams,wbtb try - 5 ps

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams and 2 fragments for me for the past 2 days. 3 points for me and *Team Darkness!* Points Updated!

Here's the thing. After the site had its problems fixed, editing became a pain in the ass. Whenever I ctrl+z something, more than one thing disappear and I can't keep track of what I have updated correctly and not.

*I need all of you to tell me what your current score is, in your NEXT update.*

*Hukif:* Oreoboy is right, you should have a few more points. Dreams, WBTB's, fragments and REM Rebound doesn't count towards the 20 points limit cap. Just include that in your next update.

*iamerror73:* You're in *Team Mud!*

Remember this is a thread where you update your score, Hukif has explained why he's leaving so let's just leave it at that. If you want to chat then join chat or talk in PM's. 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Also I did pretty badly last night, just a fragment  :Sad:  ah well,
that's 0.5 points for me today, giving me a total of 2.5 points.
ps, okay, I'll stick to posting my numbers  :tongue2:

----------


## LbV

Recalled another fragment last night 0.5 points for me.

My total is 4 points now.

----------


## Hukif

Oh wow lol Matte/Oreo, thought 20 was the max, dang. Was actually searching for the meaning of the * but never found it so yeah <.<

Link: They are as special as they sound =D - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 B Summon +4 = 21
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 = 1
Third Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Interact +2 = 11
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Element Manipulation +8 Fly +4 = 21
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1  Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 A Fly +10 = 21
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 A summon +10 = 21
Eight Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 21
Ninth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Interact +2 = 11
Tenth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 Fly +4 = 21

Total: 169.
Three step tasks: Advanced Summon (Summon a Planet) +5 Advanced TK (Use TK to bring down a planet-size meteorite) +10
Total of the day: 185
Total for me: 448

Total for team: 502

----------


## Mystycal

Can I get signed up to this? Sounds perfect for getting motivated  ::D:

----------


## Sozu

*1 dream and 1 WBTB attempt* = 2 points

+2 for team sea

My total points = 2,5

----------


## enak101

Actually 0 today, I recalled something but didn't write it down and forgot it lol.

So total is 1.5

----------


## Taffy

Nothing, yay. = w =)/

So my total is still a point. woop.

----------


## MarineRecon

Ok so here I go! 

3 whole dreams remembered = 3 points
3 tried WBTBs = 3 points
1 fragment = .5 point

Total 6.5 points

----------


## Sydney

Attempted WBTB and a fragment.

Last night's points = 1.5

*Total: 6 points*

----------


## Naiya

Forgot to post my dreams: here.  They should all be there now.

Last two nights-- 

1/6
Remembered 7 fragments: 3.5 points. 


1/7


WBTB: 3 points
Remembered 1 dream: 1 point
Remembered fragment: 0.5 points

First lucid: 5 points
RCing: 1 point
Talking to DC: 2 points
Flying: 4 points

Second lucid: 5 points
RCing: 1 point
Fire manipulation: 8 points
Eating (drinking): 4 points
Talking to DC: 2 points

Third lucid: 5 points
RCing: 1 point
Talking to DC: 2 points

Total: 44 points 
*

Total points on competition so far: 75.5*

----------


## Naiya

> Why you going? :S You could help us noobs haha.




If anyone ever needs me, I do log in to check my PMs here every once in a while. Otherwise I consider myself retired from here.  :tongue2:

----------


## LbV

1 whole dream = 1 point

Total = 5 points

----------


## Zyangur

3 Fragments - 1.5 Points
WBTB + WILD Attempt (SO CLOSE!) - 1 Point

Total For Tonight - 2.5 Points
Total Score - 7

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
One fragment = .5 points
WBTB fail = 1 point
One lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Element Manipulation = 8 points
Unsuccessfully stabilize =  :Sad: 
Total for day = 20.5 points

Total for competition = *74.5 points I think.*

----------


## she

4 dreams, WBTB -5 points
total for comp - 21

----------


## Taffy

One dream, brings the total to two points.

----------


## Hukif

Link: Slept in and couldn’t remember my goal, go me… - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 = 18
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 = 18
Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 = 18
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Element Manipulation +8 TK +4 = 21
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1  Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Solid Object +4 Interact +2 = 21
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Eat +4 Interact +2 = 15
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Fly +4 Interact +2 Solid Object +4 = 19
Eight Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Ninth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Tenth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 (Inside movie) Eat +4 = 20
Eleventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 A flying +10 Element Manipulation +10 = 21

Total: 207.
Total for me: 655

Total for team: 714.5

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams after 9½ hours of sleep and 3 pills of 5-HTP, sucky! Might get some REM rebound tonight if I'm lucky. 2 points for me and *Team Darkness! Points Updated!* 

*Mystycal:* Sure, you're in *Team Stone!*

*Hukif:* The Three Step Tasks do not award your team points. If something's not right still please PM me and I'll sort it out.

*Keep on dreaming!*

The points should be correct now. Should be.

----------


## MarineRecon

I hope it is not too late to set up my three step tasks! Could I use Summoning, Flying, and transformation in that order? Thanks!

Updated scores from last night.

Recalled Dream: 1 point

Total: 7.5 points

----------


## Sozu

No dream for me last night, soon off to bed and praying I'll get something this night.

But one question, why does it give point if trying WBTB but not DEILD? I see those two to be quite familiar? Isn't the only difference that in WBTB you actually go wake up 1-30 min or so (depending on), while in DEILD you're just keep laying in bed knowing you're awake and let yourself sleep in again and pop right into lucidity.

----------


## Sensei

Taking a nap. I was hoping the challenge task would be here  :tongue2:  

Lonely cloud I think it is because WBTB takes time. DEILD doesn't.

----------


## djpatch999

1 point for one dream, 7 points overall  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

> Lonely cloud I think it is because WBTB takes time. DEILD doesn't.



Why would the time of attempt it matter? WILD takes time, but it's not on the list either.
WBTB, you wake up and moving, no minimum time required? then just back and try enter LD.
DEILD, you wake up and have to keep in mind to be still and keep eyes closed, and try enter LD.

In my opinon, they both are very similar. If that's now correct as I described.

----------


## Sensei

Then what would an attempt be classified as? Waking up still? Attempting to wake up still? Every time I wakebup from an LD I attempt DEILD. Every time I go to sleep I attempt WILD.

Nap success. Not lucid, but I shot Chewbacca in the face with a crossbow water gun, so I count that as a win.  :tongue2:  
1 dream = 1 point

----------


## Naiya

Remembered a fragment: 0.5
Remembered 6 dreams (includes 2 lucids): 6 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
Manipulated an element: 8 points
Mass TK: 10 points

WBTB: 3 points
Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 point


Total: 35.5


1/8/13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lmrhone

Nothing. I felt sick for day (or two, I really don't know how long it's been..) total points. 1.5

----------


## NightSpy2

Ok I have 7 points. Just from remembered dreams.
I also got 3 points from doing REM rebound.  :smiley: 

Hopefully this will be a good comp for me. I'm already behind because I haven't been sleeping well, (as I was at camp) but I'm going to start doing well from now!  :tongue2: 
I'm aiming for at least 5th.. haha, since I have next to no chance of beating Hukif, Naiya, or Oreoboy.. xD
Good luck to everyone!

----------


## Taffy

One dream and a fragment; new total -- 3.5 points

----------


## Zyangur

One Dream - 1 Point
Two Fragments - 1 Point
WBTB Attempt - 1 Point

Last Nights Total - 3 Points
Total - 10 Points

----------


## Sensei

Yay! 3 lucids!

Here goes. 

4 dreams = 4 points
3 lucids = 15 points
1st lucid
RC = 1 point
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Stabilize = 2 points
2nd lucid
RC = 1 point
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Stabilize = 2 points
3rd lucid
WBTB succeed = 3 points
WILD = 3 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points

Total = 37 points

Overall total = *112.5 points*

naiya! Thank you! I read a post of yours that was about changing your mantra to not having 1 LD a night, but multiple. I think it helped, but I can't be sure. I am gonna keep it up through this month.  :smiley:

----------


## Mystycal

Alright, my first scoring:

1st Fragment of a dream: 0.5 points
2nd Fragment of another dream: 0.5 points
1 Whole Dream: 1 point

So far then the total for me is 2 points! Yay!  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

I know I had two dreams but I've forgotten about one of them. Really need to start writing things down again... 1 dream so 1 point for me and *Team Darkness! Points Updated!*

*LonelyCloud:* I've changed the text a bit. You've got a point. I assumed people wouldn't count waking up and falling back asleep again a "WBTB". It's a bit hard to set clear rules in a competition solely based on trust. It should be a bit more clear now. WBTB isn't supposed to be effortless. 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## FelicityPotter

Yesterday I had one dream and three fragments, 2.5 points
Today I remembered three dreams! That's an extra 3 points
So I've gained 5.5 points
giving me a total of 8 points  :smiley:

----------


## fennecgirl

1 fragment = 0.5 points

----------


## Hukif

Link: I want to sleep - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 = 9
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 = 9
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2  RC+1 Lucid +5 = 9
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16

Total of the day = 83
For me= 738
For team: 835.5

----------


## djpatch999

No dreams in sight from last night  :Sad:

----------


## NightSpy2

*Spoiler* for _Decided to put in a spoiler as to not take up space_: 







> First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 = 9
> Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20



Hukif, 





> Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Become lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
> Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 = 9



Wut r u doing?





> Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2  RC+1 Lucid +5 = 9
> Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16



Hukif!





> *Total of the day = 83
> For me= 738
> For team: 835.5*



STAHP!




I got 3 points from 3 dreams last night. I need to start getting some Lucid's! D:
*Overall total = 13*

----------


## StaySharp

Only 4,5 (1 Dream, 1 Fragment, 1 REM Rebound) more points for me so far... I hope to do better this night

----------


## Crow360

Attepmted WBTB - 1
Dream Fragment - .5

----------


## Sozu

Ok
No dream last night once again ._. not a single recall. Today busy all day, slaving at work for hours. Now time's over 2am, and I need wake up in 4 hours. At work, time goes slowmotion, evening at home, times jumps from 9pm to 2am..

----------


## MarineRecon

Two dreams remembered: 2 points
Fragment remembered: .5 point

Total: 10points

----------


## Naiya

1/9/13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Remembered 3 dreams: 3 points
Remembered 3 fragments: 1.5 points
WBTB: 3 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
Controlled elements: 8 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Total: 29.5

----------


## she

01.9  - 2 dreams, wbtb - 3points
01.10 - 4 dreams, wbtb - 5 points

----------


## djpatch999

No dreams recalled -_-

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points

Total total = *114.5 points*

----------


## Zyangur

One full dream - 1 point
One fragment - 0.5 points
WBTB Attempt - 1 point

Last Nights Total - 2.5
Overall Total - 12.5

----------


## Taffy

One dream

----------


## Mystycal

Four fragments this time: another 2 points!  :smiley: 

Total for me: 4

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 fragment for me. 1.5 points for me and *Team Darkness!* *Points Updated!*

Keep it up people  :smiley:  You're doing a great job so far.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sozu

Now before I went to bed I did see I actually had a dream last night (10th January)! Did not remember that until now.
So,

*+1 point* for* team sea* and* me*, for a dream.

Now I'm off to sleep again.

----------


## Hukif

Link: I really need to sleep more. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Element Manipulation = 21
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2  RC+1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20

Total of the day = 98
For me= 836
For team: 935.5

----------


## NightSpy2

My Three Step Task is as follows:
1. Perform a Successful RC
2. Interact with a DC
3. Fly

I wanted them to be quite simple this comp as I'm not getting as much sleep, and I want to get as many points as I can.  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

Just another dream/point. Maybe I'll wild this weekend.

----------


## Zyangur

Three Fragments - 1.5 Points
WBTB Attempt - 1 Point

Total For Night - 2.5 Points
Total Score - 15 Points

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
One frag = .5 points
One lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Telekinesis = 4 points
Super strength = 4 points
Three step task part 1 = 5 points
Three step task part 2 = 10 points 

Total = 33.5 points

Total total = *148 points* 
(15 points that don't belong to team) (12 points away from my short goal 152 points away from my long one)

All are in my workbook still. Read, comment, enjoy. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/f136/bosss...26/index2.html

----------


## djpatch999

1 point for one dream, 8 points overall  :smiley:

----------


## Mystycal

Seven fragments, but three from the same dream, so I'm gonna count them as one. Therefore:
1 Fragment: 0.5
2 Fragment: 0.5
3 Fragment: 0.5
4 Fragment: 0.5
5 Fragment: 0.5
Total for today: 2.5
My total score: 6.5

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams, so 2 points for me and *Team Darkness! Points Updated!*

I won't be able to update tomorrow, I'll get right on it on Sunday morning though. *1 week to go people.* 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Hukif

Link: Heck yes finally! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Eat +4 Element Control +10 = 21
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 = 9
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2  RC+1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 = 9
Eight Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16

Total of the day= 127
For me= 963
For team= 1081

----------


## Sensei

No challenge task?  :Sad: 

I put it in my journal but not here. 


WBTB success= 3 points

So total total = 151 points.

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points

----------


## LbV

1 whole dream = 1 point.

----------


## NightSpy2

5 dreams, 5 points... Had 12 hours sleep last night haha. Should be getting a Lucid tomorrow night.  ::D:

----------


## Naiya

Last two nights:

1/10

Remembered 5 fragments: 2.5 points
Remembered 1 dream: 1 point
WBTB: 3 points
Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with a DC: 2 points

Total: 13.5 points

1/11

Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5 points
Remembered 5 dreams: 5 points
Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 point
WILD: 3 points
Stabilizing: 2 points
Interacting with DC: 2 points
WILD: 3 points
Stabilizing: 2 points

Total: 23.5 points

----------


## djpatch999

1 point - 1 dream, 9 overall

Come on recall this is getting ridiculous -_-

----------


## she

At last! awarenes in dream! I washed dishes, understood that its a dream and in a moment was thrown into real.
Got lucid - 5
4 dreams - 4
wbtb - 1
total - 10 points

----------


## Mystycal

Finally I got a lucid! A fun one too, even though it wasn't very eventful, as I decided to save attempting the more advanced stuff when I get more regular LD's. Even so, this night more than tripled my score!  ::D: 

Fragment:        0.5
Fragment:        0.5
Fragment:        0.5 
Dream:            1
Lucidity:          5
Stabilisation:    2
DC Interaction: 2
Basic summon:  4

Total for the night: 15.5
Total for me and Team Stone: 22 points!

----------


## Sozu

+1 dream
+ 1 fragment

= + 1.5 points for team sea and me

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream
2 Fragments
Attempted WBTB

Total: 3 Points
Comp Points: 18

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB try = 1 point
total = 6 points

total total =*157 points*

My dreams are getting more and more creepy and people chasing me all the time! I used to have this all the time, but it stopped. I am really good at dream running and hiding.

----------


## Taffy

3 dreams, bringing the total to 8.5

----------


## Lmrhone

Hey guys sorry for the lack of updating. I've been unable to post anything on DV for a while (exams coming up). I've had 2 dreams for the last few days so 2 points for team moss!

----------


## Sensei

> Hey guys sorry for the lack of updating. I've been unable to post anything on DV for a while (exams coming up). I've had 2 dreams for the last few days so 2 points for team moss!



I believe he wants an update at least twice a week, so no problems.  :tongue2:

----------


## NightSpy2

3 dreams, 3 points.. COME ON! Where are the lucids! D:
Competition total = 21

----------


## Zyangur

Tonights the night > ::D:

----------


## Naiya

1/12/13


Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5 points
Remembered 2 dreams: 2 points
Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
Set myself up for REM rebound: 3 points

Total: 12.5 points =___=

----------


## Sydney

Well I gotta catch up from the last couple of days.. here goes:

1/8/13: 1 dream, WBTB attempt - 2 points
1/9/13: 1 fragment, WBTB attempt - 1.5 points
1/10/13: 1 fragment, WBTB attempt - 1.5 points
1/11/13: 1 dream, 3 fragments, WBTB attempt - 3.5 points
1/12/13: Set myself up for a REM rebound - 3 points

Total for tonight: 2 + 1.5 + 1.5 + 3.5 + 3 = 11.5 points

*Total:* 6 + 11.5 = *17.5 points*

----------


## Hukif

Link: Guardian dreams are secret! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2= 18
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 = 18
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Interact +2 = 11
Eight Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Interact +2 = 11

The rest is secret because spoiler of movie, blame Naiya.

Total for the day: 58
Total for me: 1021
Total for Team: 1148

----------


## FelicityPotter

I'm sorry I've not been posting, I didn't get online much  :tongue2: 
I've had 10 fragments and 1 dream since last time, so that's 6 points  :smiley:

----------


## djpatch999

Nu dreams to report  :Crying:  Do I get points for falling asleep?  :wink2:   :tongue2:  Nevermind though I'm sure my recall will return tonight  :smiley:

----------


## TheModernNinja

Sorry guys! Dryspell I think  :Sad:  0 dreams recalled in the last week D:

----------


## Sozu

+2 points for me and team sea    _(had 2 dreams)_

----------


## she

try TOTY with the Sphinx - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
WBTB - 3
1LD become lucid - 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Teleport: 7 points
Fly: 4 points
2LDBecome lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
3LDBecome lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Teleport: 7 points
total - 50 points

----------


## Matte87

Alright guys, I've had a bunch of dreams these past two days.

5 dreams= 5 points
2 fragments = 1 point
1 lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Telekinesis = 4 points

Total = 17 points for me and *Team Darkness!*

*Points Updated!*

I totally forgot about the *Challenge Tasks*, I'll post them right away.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Matte87

*Basic Challenge Task #1*
*Ask a DC for something edible and eat it. Describe what it tastes like and if there are any cool side effects.*

*Advanced Challenge Task #1*
*Teleport to the jungle and find some fruit growing there. Eat it and describe what it tastes like and if there are any cool side effects.*

*Basic: Lower League, 10 points.
Advanced: Upper League, 20 points.*

*Remember, you need to post your experience in this thread for the points to count. No post = No points.*

----------


## Zyangur

2 Dreams - 2 Points
1 Fragment - 0.5 Points
WBTB Attempt - 1 Point
Total: 3.5 Points

Overall: 21.5 Points

And nice job Matte  ::D:

----------


## Lmrhone

3 Dreams = 3 points!!

----------


## Mystycal

Ok, the most recent night was very confusing. I kept waking up and going back to sleep, remembering fragmented chaos. At one point even I told myself that I was lucid dreaming but didn't realise I was, so I'm not counting that.

7 Fragments: 0.5*7 = 3.5
Lucid in one of these: 5
DC Interaction: 2
Total for the night: 10.5
Total for me and Team Stone: 32.5

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB try = 1 point

total = 4 points

total total = *161 points*

Yay! more than last competition! Now to kill that score with fire and lucid dreams.

Challenge accepted. I'll go there after I make it to infinity.

----------


## NightSpy2

Yay finally getting some LD's!

Lucid 1: Dream + Lucid + RC + DC = 1+5+1+2 = 9 points... -_-
Lucid 2: Dream + Lucid + RC + DC = 1+5+1+2 = 9 points... Two of the same lol.. Lame.

At least I got 3 step task points! 9+9+5+10 = 33

*Total points this comp: 54*

----------


## NightSpy2

Hahahaha Hukif!!  ::banana:: 

I just calculated, and you have more points than EVERYONE else in this competition put together...
That's something I would call: 'OP at life'... xD
Teach me your ways, master!

----------


## StaySharp

Nearly got lucid today but well...

For all past days only 5,5 points, so a total of 32 Points for now.

----------


## fennecgirl

I'm really falling behind this time! D:

2 dreams = 2 points

----------


## Hukif

> Hahahaha Hukif!! 
> 
> I just calculated, and you have more points than EVERYONE else in this competition put together...
> That's something I would call: 'OP at life'... xD
> Teach me your ways, master!



There is not much to teach, all I do is use my gravity RC and done <.<

First dream: Fragment .5 Lucid +5 = 5.5
Second dream: Fragment .5 Lucid +5 Interact +2 = 7.5
Third dream: Fragment .5 Lucid +5 Fly +4 = 9.5

Total for day: 22.5
Total for me: 1043.5
Total for team: 1174.5

----------


## Naiya

1/13

Remembered 6 dreams: 6 points
WBTB: 3 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Got lucid: 5 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

DEILD: 2 points
Stabilized: 2 points
Got lucid: 5 points

Got lucid: 5 points

Total: 42 points

----------


## Jkniager

4 Fragments so 2 points

----------


## enak101

Been a few days while webz was down

5 points since last update.

----------


## MarineRecon

Remember fragment: 1 point

Remember whole dream: 5 points

Become lucid: 5 points

Successfully stabilise: 2 points

Successfully RC: 1 points

Total: 14 more points

----------


## Zyangur

Nothing for me last night D:

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb - 3 points

----------


## FelicityPotter

3 dreams; 3 points  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

I finally learned how to become invisible! This also makes it easier to pass through object.

3 uber real dreams with full control = 3 points

total total = *164 points*

I had 3 of the most memorable dreams last night and learned some new tricks. Nothing lucid though. :/

----------


## Mystycal

3 Fragments. Damn school killing my dreaming.

Total for the Night: 1.5
Total for me and Team Stone: 34

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 fragment. 1.5 points for me and *Team Darkness. Points Updated!* 

*Jkniager:* The competition has been live for too long now, you'll have to join the next. 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

0 dreams 0 points :/

----------


## Lmrhone

2 dreams!! 2 points!!

----------


## Crow360

One full dream: 1
Three Fragments: 1.5
You can check out my full dream on my Workbook soon.

----------


## Sydney

2 WBTB attempts since I last posted.

*Total Points so far: 19.5 points*

----------


## Hukif

Link: Oh dang, goals - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 = 9
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1 Lucid +5 Element Control +10 = 19
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 = 9
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Element Control +10 Fly +4 = 21

Total for the day: 96
Total for me: 1139.5
Total for team: 1273.5

----------


## Jkniager

> 1 dream and 1 fragment. 1.5 points for me and *Team Darkness. Points Updated!* 
> 
> *Jkniager:* The competition has been live for too long now, you'll have to join the next. 
> 
> *Keep on dreaming!*




Alright I'll just practice till then.

----------


## Naiya

1/14

Remembered 2 fragments: 1 point
Remembered 3 dreams: 3 points
Successful WBTB: 3 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
Flying: 4 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with a DC: 2 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Total: 32 points, not bad. ^^

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream - 1 Point
2 Fragments - 1 Point
WBTB Attempt - 1 Point
Total - 3 Points

Total Comp Score: 24.5 Points

----------


## LbV

Another 1 dream recalled - 1 point.

Not doing too well so far.

----------


## Sensei

7 dreams = 7 points

One was actually me thinking about my previous dreams, another one I thought "woah, this is just like my previous dream"  :Picard face palm: 

Total total = 171 points

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me and *Team Darkness! Points Updated!*

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## she

1 dream, wbtb try - 2 points

----------


## FelicityPotter

4 dreams, 4 points.  :smiley:

----------


## Sozu

1 dream

+1 points for me and team sea

----------


## NightSpy2

4 dreams, 4 points. Pfft, not having a good time this comp.. -_-

----------


## djpatch999

nu dweams  :Sad:

----------


## Hukif

Link: Yeah need to solve that problem. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Elements +10 = 19 (Not sure if data-element counts though)
Second Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Strenght +4 Fly +4 = 17
Third Dream: Remember dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Fly +4 TK +4 = 17
Fourth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Element +10 Teleport +7= 21
Fifth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1 Lucid +5 Fly +4 Teleport +7 = 19
Sixth Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Partial Transf +4 = 20
Seventh Dream: Remember Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 TK + 4 = 20

Total for the day: 114
Total for me: 1253.5
Total for team: 1394.5

----------


## Naiya

1/15


Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5
Remembered 6 dreams: 6 points
Successfully WBTB: 3 points

Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 points

Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
Flying: 4 points

Got lucid: 5 points

Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 point
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 point
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Total: 48.5 woot.

----------


## Zyangur

Fragment: 0.5 Points
WBTB: 1 Point
Total: 26 Points

My parents left the light on the proch on all night and it was shining through my window ._. I dont think I ever thought to go turn it off myself though... ^^

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
2 lucid = 10 points
RC X2 = 2 points
Stabilize X2 = 4 points
Interact with DCX2 = 4 points
WBTB try = 1 point
DEILD = 2 points 

Total= 28 points

Total total = 199 points.

----------


## she

4 dreams, wbtb try - 5 points

----------


## Taffy

Haven't been sleeping much lately. So no dreams in the last few days.

----------


## Matte87

1 fragment. 0.5 point for me and *Team Darkness. Points Updated!*

The last day is creeping up on us...

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

1 dream 1 point, finally  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

Only 2 more dreams and a big REM rebound so far, so 37 Points total.
Well and this competition was starting so good...

----------


## Sozu

No dream for me.

Is Friday night to Saturday the last night to gain points?

----------


## Hukif

Link: Stupid doppelgangers ruining my plot. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 = 20
Second Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Transform +4 = 13
Third Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Fourth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Eat +4 Fly +4 = 21
Fifth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Sixth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 = 9
Seventh Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Adv Flying +10 = 21
Eight Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20

Total for the day: 129
Total for me: 1382.5
Total for team: 1551.5

----------


## NightSpy2

Had 3 dreams.... Man, maybe I'll at least get some lucids tonight since I'm getting more sleep!

----------


## djpatch999

1 Dream - 1 point

----------


## she

5 dreams, wbtb try - 6 points

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream
Total - 27 Points

----------


## Mystycal

English Exam, Physics test and Maths test on two consecutive days. Electronics exam on monday, another physics on thursday next week. The stress is murdering my recall and LD'ing. I'm hoping I'll get enough breathing space after next week to get my skills back up to speed  :tongue2: 

Night Before: 2 Fragments
This Night: 2 Fragments
Points: 2
Total points: 36

----------


## Sensei

No sleep. No dreams :insomnia:

----------


## Hukif

It must be noted that... this wasn't the kind of fight I was hoping for, dang it Nathan <.<

Link: So thats how you want it to be uh? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 Fly +4 = 20
Second Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Speed +4 TK +4 = 17
Third Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16
Fourth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Fly +4 = 13
Fifth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 = 18
Sixth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Adv Fly +10 TK +4 = 21
Seventh Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 = 16

Total for the day: 121
Total for me: 1503.5
Total for team: 1672.5

----------


## Matte87

1 fragment yet again... *Points Updated!*

The competition ends on *Saturday* morning. You can go to bed on Friday and get points for that night.

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Lmrhone

I had 3 dreams last night! 3 Points!!! For team Moss!

----------


## Naiya

1/16

Remembered 6 dreams: 6 points
Successful WBTB: 3 points
Got lucid: 5 points
Flying: 4 points
Interacted with DCs: 2 points
Got lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 point
Interacted with DCs: 2 points

Total: 28 points


Nearly bedtime, will have to post last night's tomorrow!  :tongue2:

----------


## Sozu

I'd 2 fragments yesterday

Today, nothing.

+1 points for me and team sea

----------


## she

4 dreams - 4 points

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams for me and *Team Darkness. Points Updated!*

Last night people  :smiley: 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## Sensei

1 dream = 1 point
1 fragment = .5 points

total points = 1.5 points

total total = *200.5 points*

----------


## djpatch999

2 dreams 2 points, I finally think I'm back on track  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Only 2 more points so far.

----------


## Hukif

Link: Nearly no sleep... - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First dream: Dream +1 Lucid +5 RC +1 Stab +2 Fly +4 = 13
Second dream: Dream +1

Total for the day: 14
Total for me: 1517.5
Total for team: 1688

----------


## Sozu

+ 1 fragment
+ 1 WBTB attempt

=    +1.5 points for me and team sea

----------


## FelicityPotter

Woah it's the last day? I had no idea! xD
Today, 2 dreams, 1 fragment, 1 lucid (Booyah!) 1RC, 1 Interact, 1 Basic summon, 1 teleport, Meet teammate
(2+0.5 +[ 5 + 1 + 2 + 4 (+ 5, three step tasks) + 7 + 5])= 2.5+ 25 (goes up to 29, limit is 20, +5 for three step task)= 27.5
Gosh, I mean that was great timing xD
I'm not finished yet, yesterday I got 2 fragments which is an extra point,
and the night before that I got nothing  :tongue2: 
so that's a total of 28.5 for the last few nights  ::D:  Lucids are so good to me ^^
I'll type up the dream now, I just don't know exactly when the competition's gonna end
also sorry if I overtook you! >.<
Edit: Here's the link  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/feli...r/lucid-42809/

----------


## Mystycal

One fragment for me: 0.5
Total Score: 36.5

----------


## Hukif

Link: How very bad jaw drops - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Second Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Third Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 lucid +5 = 9
Fourth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 Lucid +5 Fly +4 Eat +4= 17
Fifth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC+1 Lucid +5 Fly +4 Interact +2 = 15
Sixth Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Interact +2 = 18
Seventh Dream: Dream +1 Stabilize +2 RC +1 Lucid +5 Teleport +7 Elements +10 = 21


Total for the day: 98
Total for me: 1615.5
Total for team: 1786

Oh great, this is my last post =D
So yeah, guess PM are fair game, everything else bye DV!

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams for me. 

*The competition is over!*

Dreams you had from Friday night to Saturday counts. I will calculate the score and post the final results tomorrow.

*Thanks for playing people * 

*Keep on dreaming!*

----------


## djpatch999

3 Dreams from last night so 3 points for me!  ::D:  Damn, just as my recall was coming back  :wink2:   :tongue2:

----------


## NightSpy2

Had a lucid, finally.

Dream + Lucid + Fly
1 + 5 + 4 = 10
Also get 15 points for completing my final 3 step task, so 10+15 = 25
*Overall competition total* = 61 + 25 = *86*

Thanks for the competition Matt! Although I didn't do as well as I usually do, I know I'll do much better next time, because I'll be back at school and getting more sleep!  :tongue2: 

Congratulations *Hukif!* For getting more points than all of the competitors put together, you truly are a master.
Congratulations to everyone else! Hope you had a good competition, see you next time!  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams = 6 points. 

Back on the right schedule, but I forgot to wake up at all last night. According to the past I should have a lucid tonight now that I am back on track. Competition is over though.  :Sad:  

Total points for competition =
*206.5*

----------


## TheModernNinja

OMG. Work is gay... :L
3 dreams, 3 points. Sorry guys D:

----------


## StaySharp

2 dreams and a fragment, 2,5 points for today.

Actually that fragment was lucid but I don't want to put it into my DJ as it was only one single thought in darkness I had, along the lines of "What would happen now if I didn't knew I was dreaming?".

----------


## Naiya

Sorry I'm behind. Here's the last three nights: 

1/17


Remembered 4 dreams: 4 points
Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5 points
Successful WBTB: 3 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Total: 21.5 points


1/18


Remembered 7 dreams: 7 points
Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DCs: 2 points
Element manipulation: 8 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
Eat/drink something: 4 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points


Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points
RCed: 1 point

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Total: 55.5


1/19


Remembered 4 dreams: 4 points
Remembered 1 fragment: 0.5 points

Got lucid: 5 points
Interacted with DC: 2 points

Total: 11.5 points

----------


## Taffy

I feel like this competition actually hurt my lucid dreaming self esteem more than it helped it, lol. > w < bluh when am I going to get back on track?

----------


## Zyangur

Alright, so from the past couple days or so:
3 Fragments - 1.5 Points
Total - 28.5 Points

If last night counted, then add on:
2 Dreams - 2 Points
1 Fragments - 0.5 Points

Total - 31 Points

----------


## Matte87

*Individual Scores*  Updated 20/01/2013

*Upper League*

*Hukif:* 1615.5
*Naiya:* 428
*Oreoboy1996:* 309
*BrandonBoss:* 206.5
*she:* 113
*NightSpy2:* 86
*StaySharp:* 41.5 
*TheModernNinja:* 13

*Lower League*

*FelicityPotter:* 49.5
*Matte87:* 39
*Mystycal:* 36.5
*DragonMaster21:* 31
*MarineRecon:* 24
*Sydney:* 19.5
*djpatch999:* 16
*Lmrhone:* 11.5
*Taffy:* 8.5
*LonelyCloud:* 10.5
*LbV:* 7
*enak101:*6.5
*Crow360:* 5.5
*fennecgirl:*2.5

*iamerror73:*0 - Banned
*CosmicEpiphany:* 0 - Banned

*Team Scores*  Updated 20/01/2013


*Team Blood:* 1792
*Team Jungle:* 484.5
*Team Sun:* 292
*Team Illusion:* 154.5

*Team Moss:* 72
*Team Desert:* 62
*Team Darkness:* 50.5
*Team Stone:* 36.5
*Team Sea:* 35.5
*Team Mud:* 9

* The Competition is over and we have a few winners! Hukif won Upper League along with  Team Blood! FelicityPotter had an amazing last night and took Lower League with storm. She and Team Moss won there.

Thank you for playing everyone! I'll see you in the next competition. It's been an honour Hukif and Naiya to have had you in the competition. Good luck to the both of you in the future with life and dreaming* 

*Good luck and keep on dreaming! *

----------


## djpatch999

Cheers for another awesome competition Matte  :smiley:  Congrats to all the winners  ::D: 

and to Hukif and Naiya, I wish you the very best in life  :smiley:  Have fun xD

----------


## Naiya

Thanks for the game.  :smiley:  It's helped me get the motivation to journal daily again. 

Hukif, I will beat you one day.  :Pissed:

----------


## Zyangur

Wow, nice job Felicity xD! Unfortunately, I didn't have a single lucid during the competition :\. Soon though, I hope  ::D: 

Bye Hukif! Hope life goes well for you  :smiley:

----------


## Sydney

Good job winners!  :smiley:  I'm sorry I wasn't able to post a lot.

----------


## StaySharp

Well this turned out a lot worse than I expected, barely posted anything due to me getting barely anything...
And just now I had an 20 Points lucid, well maybe next time.

----------


## LbV

Thanks Matte for another competition, really helped me to get back into the swing of things. Shame I didn't do too well. Well done winners!

----------


## she

Thanks Matte87 for competition, thanks hukif for  show :smiley:  i hope in nearest future some of us will have the same score or bigger :smiley: )) Good luck!

----------


## Sensei

@ she. You see the same aim as me there. I see you had 65 LDs last year. I only had 50. Hope to see you more often around the forum. Good luck on LDs!

----------


## Sozu

When is next competition?

----------


## Matte87

A week or two or three  :smiley:  I'll keep it in mind!

----------


## NightSpy2

C'mon Matt! We're all waiting! 
We all want to do some epic crazy stuff and get motivated!  ::D:

----------


## Sydney

> C'mon Matt! We're all waiting! 
> We all want to do some epic crazy stuff and get motivated!



I agree!  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

Me too. Plus I'm going to be on spring break in about an hour... also, god knows I need the motivation...

----------


## Matte87

Guys http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-11-a.html  ::D:

----------


## Matte87

To spice things up and to try to get some people's (including my own) motivation back up and running, Nito and me have come up with an idea of having a little competition. 

After two weeks I will calculate the score. Everyone who's in it please post what points you deserve in here and I'll keep track on count ontop. The winner will get a nice prize!

*You can only get a maximum of 20 points per dream. Doing tasks that exceeds the limit will not count. * = Does not count towards points cap.*

*You have to be** lucid to get points from the dream control tasks. Doing these in non-lucids does not count.*

Banned for life: Ryartran, Aeolar.
Banned for next competition: KnightDreamer, Texture 

*Basic/standard tasks*


*Remember fragment: 0.5 point****

*Remember whole dream: 1 point****

*Become lucid: 5 points*

*Successfully stabilise: 2 points*

*Successfully RC: 1 points*

*DEILD: 2 points*
(10 points cap on chained DEILD's. No points for getting lucid.)

*WILD: 3 points*

*WBTB: 1 point for trying, 3 if succeeding in getting lucid. Only once per day. Not just waking up and going back to sleep.****

*Set up yourself for REM rebound: 3 points****

*Interact with a DC: 2 points*

*Fly: 4 points*

*TK (Telekenisis): 4 points*.

*Super Strength: 4 points*

*Super Speed: 4 points*

*Basic Summon: 4 points*
(summoning from inside pocket or make someone appear)

*Gain invulnerability: 4 points*

*Eat something: 4 points*

*Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points*
(the hand RC doesn't count!)

*Partial Transformation: 4 points*

*Advanced tasks*

*Teleport: 7 points*

*Element Manipulation: 8 points*
(manipulate fire, water, earth or wind)

*Advanced flying: 10 points*
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

*Advanced summoning: 10 points*
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)

*Mass TK: 10 points*
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

*Full transformation: 10 points*

*Challenge Tasks** (Team Bonus and Individual Points)*

Challenge Tasks works like this: I will announce a task and the amount of points it's worth upon completing. You have until the next task is announced to achieve the task. The amount of points are awarded both to your team and your individual score. The tasks will be announced in this thread in *big blue* text and there will be a new task every third or fourth day. Challenge Task points do not count towards the 20 points limit. 

*Three Step Tasks** (Individual Bonus Points)*

Three Step Tasks works like this: You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks in the list above, "stabilize" and "perform RC" does not count. Each performed task award points as usual, but if you achieve a task that is on your "Three step task list" then you get an extra +5 bonus points. The second one you achieve on your list will award +10 bonus points and the third +15 bonus points. Remember that they need to be in a certain order, starting on the top and descending. That means you need to do your #1 task first before doing #2 or #3 and so on.

You have to choose tasks *before* doing them, or you won't be awarded the extra points. Can only pick out 3 tasks per competition.

*Team Tasks** (Team Bonus Points)*

*Team Tasks works like this: If you achieve a Team Task you will be awarded the points listed. If another team mate achieves the same task, +10 bonus points will be awarded for the team. If the entire team achieves the same task, yet another +10 bonus points will be awarded. Team Tasks bonus points do not count towards the 20 points limit.* 

Three Step Tasks and Team Tasks do not stack. You will have to choose which one to be awarded the bonus points from. So I suggest you don't pick Three Step Tasks that are Team Tasks. 

Team Tasks can only be achieved *once!*

* Meet your teammate: 5 points*

* Exchange pocket content: 5 points*

* Help your teammate fly: 5 points*

* Explore with your teammate: 5 points*

* Fight eachother: 10 points* 

* Ask teammate to demonstrate powers: 10 points*


*Points will be updated every evening at 19.00 GMT+1.*


*Individual Scores*  Updated 18/04/2013

*Upper League*

*BrandonBoss:*292.5
*Raven Knight:* 248
*Checker666:*  206
*Xanous:* 205.5
*she:* 172
*PostScript99:* 97.5
*NightSpy2:* 14
*KnightDreamer:* 0 - Banned

*Lower League*

*Mikasan527:* 136.5 
*Ginsan:* 91
*PennyRoyal:* 90.5
*MysticalDipshit:* 76
*StaySharp:* 42
*Jkniager:* 33.5
*LonelyCloud:* 22.5
*DragonMaster21:*21.5
*pelko:*15.5
*Taffy:* 12
*Matte87:* 12
*Chikko:*8
*Lmrhone:* 2.5
*Texture:* 0 - Banned


*Team Scores*  Updated 18/04/2013


*Team Sun:* 477.5
*Team Blood:* 355.5
*Team Wine:* 233.5
*Team Jungle:* 107.5

*Team Mud:* 144
*Team Desert:* 169.5
*Team Moss:* 113.5
*Team Darkness:* 49
*Team Stone:* 45.5
*Team Illusion:* 23.5
*Team Sea:* 2.5

* Dreams you had Tuesday to Wednesday night counts. Compete with fairness and argue over PM's if you have to. If I see too much flaming I'll warn you, next warning you get and you're banned from the competition forever.

Challenge Tasks are a new kind of tasks. Read about them further up the page.*

*Good luck and keep on dreaming! *

----------


## Matte87

I'll go ahead and start this thing!

1 dream = 1 point.

Total: 1 point for me and *Team Darkness!*

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Saizaphod

Team "mud" go! ::biggrin::  I got lucid but woke up: 5 point?
IF the "remember dream fragment"and "remember whole dream" counts with normal dreams then add 3 points more = 8points?

----------


## Jkniager

3 dream fragments = 1.5 points.

Not much but it's a start  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

May the *Darkness* be strong with us.
Let's see where this competition takes me  :tongue2: 

Oh and that's about 1,5 points for me for last night, nothing fancy yet.

----------


## Sensei

Dang. Last night counted? Nothing from last night. I forgot my dreams since they were boring. I kind of forgot it started today. I'll be a beast tonight.  :smiley:  the teams look pretty even.  :smiley:  coming off a 4 day cold streak. I am getting lucid tonight! Ahhhhh!

0 points.

3 step task:
Mass TK
Teleport
Advanced flying

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Last night I recalled 5 dreams and a fragment, and I did WBTB from 6am - 6.46am, but no LD so all together that's 6.5 points.  ::D: 

*Also three step task:
Eat something
TK
Teleport*

----------


## she

Three step task:
1 teleport
2 advanced summoning ( i hope i can summon T-REX from Jurassic period)
3 mass TK

----------


## Saizaphod

Three step task:
1. Basic summon
2. Mass TK
3. Element manipulation

----------


## Sozu

*Tasks*

1. Teleport
2. Fly
3. Basic summon

----------


## Ginsan

My three step task:
1 Eat something
2 Hand Through object
3 Fly
I can put my had through the object I've just eaten and I often fly so heheh this is going to be good  ::D: 

*I just gave you guys a good hint but I'm cool with that  :Shades wink: *

----------


## PennyRoyal

Last night I Had 2 Dreams(2), 2 Fragments(1), I became lucid in both dreams(10). 13 pts?

DJ entry posted this morning.

Three Tasks: 
Teleport, Fly, Basic Summon

----------


## Taffy

Alright, let's go!! Going to work extra hard, not accepting anything besides cold hard lucids. 

One dream from last night, so 1 point.

----------


## PostScript99

2 fragments, 1 point

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream and 2 Fragments
2 Points.

I'm excited for this competition  ::D:

----------


## Xanous

2 dreams
2 Fragments
WBTB

*4 points*


Lucid Tasks: 

#1 Advanced flying
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

#2 Mass TK: 10 points
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

#3 Full transformation: 10 points

----------


## Sozu

+1 dream
+2 fragments

= 2 points
so far.

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



My family and i lied on the bed. Something clicked under the bed. I said DCs that its a toy frog turned on, but i guesses that its a LD. I stood up and remembered about TOTM and licked the desk capboard. Nothing interesting. I went away and when opening the door thought about a portal. But there was ordinary yard. I flew over the fence and went to the neibours. They were cooking . Do you have the extra doors?- i asked. The man showed me the ashient stone door. It lies on the ground. I took the rocker ring, opened it and jump into the portal. It was like tube, i became to loose awareness and touch with tonger roof of the mouth. It helped and soon i found myself in jungle)) It was night. among me were several big cages with wild animals. I tried my will on the lion. i said : down! stand up! Soon i saw T-REX, who wanted to eat two people.It was like in the movie. I ran to them,swinging my arms. T-REX turned to me and i commanded: SIT! It sat. I commanded DOWN! He ran away from me and there were the window (ha-ha, in the jungle and T-Rex tried to escape through the window, but i said: HERE! and he was attracted like with the big vacuum cleaner just to my feet)))) I said : DOWN! It lied and i touch his nose with my hand. Its head was big like wardrobe. The jungle transformed into a big hall. I tryed to make other TOTM, found felt pens, but couldn't thinking what to draw. Desided to go to real, went, but it was falce awaking, where i tried to write down my LD, but the lamp was broken, and so on.




5 dreams - 5ps
WBTB - 3ps
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Fly: 4 points
Teleport: 7 points +5 (1st of three step task)
Advanced summoning: 10 points
(have something materialise before your eyes, or summon something extraordinary)  - T-REX - 2nd of three step task 
Mass TK: 10 points
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object) - T- REX, COME HERE! - 3rd of three step task
8+20 for LD+5+10+15=58

----------


## NightSpy2

2 dreams, 2 points. - Dang didn't know the comp had started already!

Matte you didn't sign me up! D:
I was on the first page of the sign up thread!  :Sad: 
I signed up for Upper league.

Can I go with she and RavenKnight?!  ::D:   ::D:  Pretty please!

----------


## Saizaphod

2 dream fragments = 1 point
=9 points so far

----------


## MysticalDipshit

4 dreams last night + wbtb=5 points 

Total = 11.5 points

----------


## Xanous

1 dream
WBTB

*+2 points*  :Crying: 


Lucid Tasks: 

#1 Advanced flying
(includes flying at a very high speed or leaving the planet)

#2 Mass TK: 10 points
(TK 10 objects simultaneously, or one ENORMOUS object)

#3 Full transformation: 10 points

----------


## Sensei

Points! Yay! Had a great night. I'll put the dreams up later today.  :smiley: 

7 dreams = 7 points
1 fragment = .5 points
Lucid #1 =5 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid #2 = 5 points
Element manipulation = 8 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 4 points
Telekinesis = 4 points
Read = 0 points haha.  :tongue2: 
Lucid #3 = 5 points
WILD  = 3 points
Telekinesis: = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Fly = 4 points

*Total = 10.5 + 5 + 20 + 18 = 53.5 points*

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Fragments (1), 1 Whole Dream (1), 1 Lucid (5), Successfully RC (1), WBTB/Success (3), Successfully Stabilize(2) (13 pts)*

(Total 26 pts?)*

Do you have to be lucid to get points for interacting with a DC?

----------


## Sensei

> 2 Fragments (1), 1 Whole Dream (1), 1 Lucid (5), Successfully RC (1), WBTB/Success (3). 11pts *
> 
> (Total 24 pts)*
> 
> Do you have to be lucid to get points for interacting with a DC?



Yep.

----------


## Ginsan

> 8+20 for LD+5+10+15=58



I remembered some fragments last night and the night before that. That makes 2 points  :smiley:   Do I need a DJ entry to get the points?





> *Total = 10.5 + 5 + 20 + 18 = 53.5 points*







> 8+20 for LD+5+10+15=58



 ::bowdown::   :Clap: 
I guess it will take a while before I can get into the upper league... 





> +1 dream
> +2 fragments
> 
> = 2 points
> so far.



Way to go pal  ::D:   The upper league people are insanely good at this but I think we have some chance down here  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

> I remembered some fragments last night and the night before that. That makes 2 points   Do I need a DJ entry to get the points?
> 
> 
> 
>  
> I guess it will take a while before I can get into the upper league... 
> 
> 
> Way to go pal   The upper league people are insanely good at this but I think we have some chance down here



You should have seen the last competition. Hukif had over 100 points each night. :/ I am OK at LDing. Lots of room for improvement. 

You only need to DJ if you got an LD. Feel free to put the dreams up. Should be fun to read.  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

1 fragment = 0.5 points

Total: 0.5 points for me and *Team Darkness!*

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Taffy

1 dream/point. I think I had another but I can't remember a single thing about it...

----------


## pelko

i havnt yet posted my points from tuesday or wednesday, but i guess its ok? :3
Tue -no dreams recalled, but i did WBTB & gain lucidity but only for a very short period
i also used the WILD technique in WBTB so i gain points from that too?? :S
Wed - 4fragments & 2 whole dreams
so 4+5+(3?) = 12points total
and tasks; 
Eat something
Push your hand through a solid object
basic transformation

----------


## Jkniager

original score: 1.5

4 dream fragments = 2 points

----------


## Scionox

Dreams on Tuesday to Wednesday night(at least roughly in my timezone):
2nd Apr 2013 Fragments + low awareness lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
2 fragments(0.5*2) + lucid(5) = 6
3rd Apr 2013 Been WILDing in the dream again, twice - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Dream(1) + lucid(5) + stabilize(rubbing hands, 2) + RC(headphones, 1) + Fly(4) + Partial Transformation(4, Wings) = 17 (don't think WILDing from dream counts as WILD in terms of scoring, so not adding that, but correct me if i am wrong)

And now for dreams after that:
3rd Apr 2013 Playing RTS, Distracted in the bathroom - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 fragments(0.5*2) + dream(1) = 2
4th Apr 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1 fragment(0.5) = 0.5
4th April 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 fragments(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 6 + 17 + 2 + 0.5 + 1 = 26.5

I hope i got points right. My recall went down in the April it seems, but i hope it gets back up. Question though, what exactly is 'Setting up for REM Rebound'?

Three step task;
Partial transformation
Full transformation
Element Manipulation

----------


## Sozu

What does* "Set up yourself for REM rebound"* mean? It doesn't need to be in a LD to do that?
(I know that REM is Rapid Eye Movement, where/when dream occurs. But I don't get the sentance, about how it's suppose to setup for a REM rebound).

----------


## Zyangur

2 fragments and a WBTB attempt:
2 Points

----------


## StaySharp

Another point, making 2,5 for now.

My 3ST are the same as always, will dig it out later.

----------


## PostScript99

Finally!
3 frags, one dream

LUCID!!! 5 lucidity + 2 stabilize + 2 DC+ 4 basic summon + 4 eat something + 4 super strength + 3* WBTB =

25.5 total

----------


## Raven Knight

Had a dream fully recalled where I summoned a cloak of invisibility from a pocket... 1 point for the dream, 4 for the summon, 5 points.
Dream

EDIT: I also interacted with DC's (Andy)... so 2 more points... 7 total.

Question:  Does starting a dream lucid count as "becoming lucid" or does becoming lucid have to be part of the dream?

----------


## Raven Knight

Three tasks... how about WILD, teleport, then element manipulation.

----------


## PostScript99

1. summon
2. eat
3. fly

triple tasks

----------


## Scionox

Today is the false awakening day.  :Boggle:   ::D:   :Boggle: 
5th Apr 2013 Wheeeeee, false awakenings, four lucid dreams in two naps - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
4 dreams(1*4) + 4 lucid(5*4) + 3x RC(1*3) + stabilize(rub hands and shout, 2) + 1x WILD(3) + Interact with DC(2) + Fly(4) + Partial Transformation(Wings, 4 +5 from TST) = 47

Total = 26.5 + 47 = 73.5





> Question: Does starting a dream lucid count as "becoming lucid" or does becoming lucid have to be part of the dream?



I think starting lucid does counts as becoming lucid, except for DEILD, otherwise we'll be getting less points for WILDs which sounds kinda illogical in my opinion.  :Thinking:

----------


## PostScript99

> Today is the false awakening day.   
> 5th Apr 2013 Wheeeeee, false awakenings, four lucid dreams in two naps - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 4 dreams(1*4) + 4 lucid(5*4) + 3x RC(1*3) + stabilize(rub hands and shout, 2) + 1x WILD(3) + Interact with DC(2) + Fly(4) + Partial Transformation(Wings, 4 +5 from TST) = 47
> 
> Total = 26.5 + 47 = 73.5
> 
> 
> 
> I think starting lucid does counts as becoming lucid, except for DEILD, otherwise we'll be getting less points for WILDs which sounds kinda illogical in my opinion.



I should have known upper league was a bad idea...

----------


## Sensei

> I should have known upper league was a bad idea...



That is his 3rd night because of the time difference. you are doimg awesome. Check previous thread results to see the differences. (Not just the last one, like 2 and 3 back).

----------


## Saizaphod

2x fragments from seperate dreams = 1 point,2x whole dreams recalled= 2 point, WILD= 3point, lucid= 5 point, successful RC(trough nose breathing)= 1 point, successful stabilize(focusing on ground)= 2 point, interact with DC= 2 point, (Advanced task) Teleport= 7 point

TOTAL = 9 + 21 = 30points so far

----------


## Ginsan

> What does* "Set up yourself for REM rebound"* mean? It doesn't need to be in a LD to do that?
> (I know that REM is Rapid Eye Movement, where/when dream occurs. But I don't get the sentance, about how it's suppose to setup for a REM rebound).



I think it means timing an alarm clock when you are in a REM period so you can induce a LD easily but I'm not sure.. 

I remembered a non-lucid dream this morning. It was short but it wasn't a fragment I'm sure because there are no huge gaps. That makes 1 point  :tongue2:

----------


## Taffy

Two dreams / points.

----------


## she

2 dreams, 1 fragment - 2,5 points

----------


## Sensei

Setting yourself up for REM rebound is sleeping about 4 hours with the hope of making the next night's REM longer. It isn't as popular as it used to be before I got here.

----------


## Zyangur

Meh, just two fragments, 1 point. I went to bed really late last night because I had a busy day after school, and was up late doing homework. I couldn't get my spanish right, and the first time I was finished, I was going to press submit, but I closed the page and ended up staying up abut 45 minutes after that completing it D:.

----------


## pelko

one fragment 0.5p & a WBTB attempt 1p = 1.5p

----------


## MysticalDipshit

4 dreams + 3 fragments = 5.5 points

*Total so far = 17 points*

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
1 frag = .5 points
successful WBTB = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points

total = 13.5 points
total total = *67 points*


*Spoiler* for _yesterday's LDs_: 




Lucid #1
Crappiest LD ever. I realize I am dreaming and see something interesting walk over to it and I don't remember anything else. :/ 

I wake up and "talk" to my wife for about an hour for a WBTB  :wink2: 

Lucid #2
I am walking up a water slide. There are people going down it and moss everywhere making it difficult to get up. _Maybe I should just go down? This is a dream after all_ I then realize what I thought and that it was a dream.I walk up the water, but make the water push upstream instead of down, so when I slip I keep going up. There is a patio at the top and Tam Haverford (Aziz Ansari) is at the top, serving lemonade. I ask him for some and then drink it. Tastes alright for dream food, I have had better. I see a building, but there is no entrance, just a brick wall. I imagine the scene from Harry Potter and The Sorcerer's Stone and the bricks move like I want them to. I go inside the building and see a book lying next to a window, so I grab it and decide to read it. I begin and it goes like this:
After of then when we couldn't of course, being happy later when you snoring beat after the old expensive. And relevant exegetical purpose then never pants until. 

And went on like that for the whole page. _OK, Just think of it being solid words that make sense_ I flip the page and the same garbled nonsense is there as well. _Maybe I should stabilize better... OH! I should become omnipotent! Everything around me is fake, there are no consequences for my actions, the_

I woke up here.  :tongue2:  When I was reading the book everything had been slowly destabilizing. I check the time (twice  :wink2: ) and then go back to sleep.

Lucid #3
Everything suddenly starts becoming more and more clear and vivid in my imagination. I can feel my arms moving, I am entering a dream. I can see that everything that I imagine happens, so I go back to the previous dream (No idea why) and am standing next to Tom again. This time he is making lemonade instead of serving, he is putting confetti and things like that in it. I just ignored him and went to another room, there was a girl that followed me and I made her stay with my mind. The bricks are back where they were, but I just imagine them being a door and push it open with my mind. They all just crumble to the ground, meh. I step over it and go inside. I am now trapped in a hallway with nowhere to go, easy fix, I can just teleport. I wake up.





*Spoiler* for _Last night_: 




I am studying magic, HP style, but we are not at hogwarts. I had a battle with malfoy and used the right words and all (Like a boss), but didn't become lucid till the end. After exploring the mountain where I was staying and seeing some really sad back stories, I go over to the remnant that are trying to get to the mountain, most of the places are blocked with spells, so I decide to help them. I start talking to this girl and she is a jerk to me, but her lingering stare tells me that she is just joking. I keep talking to her as we journey up the mountain and each time I do I step closer. I finally am right next to her and when she turns to me she gasps.
"What are you doing?" She asks
"What you want me to do." I say, smiling. She runs away. I think about it for a bit, and think that she must be shy, she gave me about a million "go ahead"s before that.

I walk up right behind her and call out her name, she turns around and I put my arms around her and stare into her eyes. She leans in and almost kisses me and then seems to change her mind. _I am about to wake up_ I think, as I realize that this is a dream. I hold her close and tell her not to worry. I lean in to kiss her and I wake up.

I have weird LDs like this a lot where I realize that I am dreaming because I can feel the dream destabilizing. I can stabilize them if I remember.  :smiley:

----------


## Xanous

Remember fragment: 0.5 point
Remember whole dream: 3 points
45 min WBTB: 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
DEILD: 2 points
Successfully stabilize: 2 points
Teleport: 7 points
Basic Summon: 4 points
Push your hand through a solid object: 4 points
Eat something: 4 points

*+ 34.5 ponts*
*Total 40.5 points*

Nomage - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Matte87

Will update score tomorrow morning, don't have time tonight, sorry guys!

And yeah, *REM Rebound* is when you sleep too little on purpose one day. The next time you sleep your body will make up for the lost REM and your REM will be much longer. Gives you crazy dreams. I'd say sleep less than 4-5 hours and you've set yourself up for REM Rebound.

----------


## Scionox

Ah, interesting, though not gonna risk it considering what happened last time i fiddled with my sleeping schedule.  :tongue2: 

As for now...
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ing-pie-45228/
fragment(0.5) + dream(1) = 1.5

Total = 73.5 + 1.5 = 75

----------


## Raven Knight

2 dreams... 2 pts...
Dream 1: WILD(3), Element manipulation x2 (16) = 19
Dream 2: WILD(3), Teleportation(7), Element manipulation(8) = 18
Completed 3 step task... WILD(5), Teleport(10), Element manipulation(15) = 30

Previous score: 7 + 69 for last night = 76

Link to the dreams: Journal Entry

----------


## StaySharp

So I had a blasting lucid yesterday, yes!
By the way as I said I'll stick with the 3ST I had the last competition (though I phrased it in a hurry back then), just was to lazy to search it out with my handy (the mobile style of DV is devastatingly annoying). Anyway, here they are:
*Invulnerability*
Elemental Manipulation
Advanced Flying

I already achieved the first of them, so here are my points for today:

1 Dream Remembered: 1 Point
WBTB Success: 3 Points
REM Rebound: 3 Points (Given my current sleep schedule I'm set up for this very often, it's not completely voluntary and makes me tired but at least it's a little good for dreaming)
1# 3ST: 5 Points

Got Lucid: 5 Points
DC Interaction: 2 Points
Flying: 4 Points
*Invulnerability:* 4 Points
Eat something: 4 Points
Total: 19 Points

Total Night: 31 Points
Total Competition: 33,5 Points

Actually I also had some minor case of Elemental Manipulation but it wasn't really worth mentioning, and as it was before flying it would only be 1 additional point anyway. Now let's hope I can have some more of those kind of lucids  ::banana::

----------


## Sozu

Ah alright, great. But does it really have to be planned or/and be on purpose in order to get points for REM rebound? I know my REM use to occurs in about 4 hours and 10 minutes in sleep in average, so I will count it then if I sleep 4 hours or less, I count it as a rebound. Though not often I sleep that little these days.
However, I think of trying it next week and then I may count it as it will be on purpose. But can it be counted if I do it on purpose for a WILD attempt too? As I plan to then sleep about 4 hours (putting alarm 4 hours later when going bed) and then wake up, being awake in a couple of hours and then take a nap/WILD attempt.

Also, no recalls today :/

----------


## Jkniager

3 dream fragments = 1.5 points

----------


## PostScript99

All right!!

2 Dreams +2

LUCID!: 5 lucid + 1 RC + 2 DC + 4 Summon + 3 WBTB

+ 17 points

----------


## Lmrhone

I had nothing last night! I had no idea the competition had started!

----------


## Scionox

Not as much from naps today, just a couple of lucid moments.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...-lucids-45245/
fragment(0.5) + dream(1) + 2 lucid(5*2) = 11.5

Total = 75 + 11.5 = 86.5

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Fragments = *+1 Point*

----------


## Saizaphod

2x fragments =1 point. Total 31 points

----------


## Sozu

No recalls for me today :/ I am sure I had some recalls, but I lost quite fast and didn't got them written down.

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams and 2 fragments for me during these last two days.

Total: 3 points for me and *Team Darkness!*

*Scores Updated!*

*Raven Knight:* WILD doesn't count in the Three Step Tasks, only Dream Control tasks are allowed. I'll let it slide though.

*LonelyCloud:* That's one long WBTB... I don't know really, sounds like bending the rules. If you're awake for a while then it's a WBTB. If you're awake for hours... I don't know. It's the effort that counts, staying up all day with sleep deprivation basicly just to be able to enjoy the next day more.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

4 dreams= 4 points

*Total so far = 21 points*

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



WILD. The dream began - i was walking and trying to count fingers. I was in my town and saw DC about 40 years old, he lied on the grass. He spoke with me, and i thought that he spoke intresting things. We had a conversation. But i remembered about TOTM, there was a secretary and i took a sheet of paper and soft pens. I explained the DC that want to draw red car, and i will see it behind the coner and i will run into something. " then draw a recicle bin near it" - he said. I draw a car, going to recicle bin. In fact it was difficult and the picture wasn't stable and soft pens draw very bad. I ask DC what's his name. he said one name. I asked - tell it again, and he said another. I said bye-bye and went to the coner thinking about the red car. Behind the corner i found some constructions like 4-wheel bikes, but making from lego. I sat and drive, but this mashine drove so slow - about 20 km/h. I tried to crash to the building, but nothing happened, i slowly came to building and touched it with my bike. Then i don't remember the fragment of the dream, and my recall came back then i was in my parent's flat with my 4-wheel bike, thinking that i need outdoors to ride. I went through the wall and window and jumped from 8 floor. I flew very fast, and when i landed i awoke.
DEILD i lied a bit without mooving and soon found myself in my district, but without my bike. I up my palm and made on it keys for car, which should be behind me. I turned around and found some construction like portable comp, but biger. I imagined that it will transform. I took it and went to the road. There i put it and its transformed into a cart. It manipulated by the joystick. I put key to the usb - port and drove about 40 km/h. But street transformed into a hall and i stoped near the wall, lost awareness and awoke.



2 dreams, 1 fragment - 2,5 points
WBTB - 3 poins
WILD - 3
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Basic Summon: 4 points
Fly: 4 points
10 points cap on chained DEILD's. - right?????
total - 31.5

----------


## Sozu

> *LonelyCloud:* That's one long WBTB... I don't know really, sounds like bending the rules. If you're awake for a while then it's a WBTB. If you're awake for hours... I don't know. It's the effort that counts, staying up all day with sleep deprivation basicly just to be able to enjoy the next day more.



WBTB? I never mentioned it. It was WILD I wrote.

If I sleep for 4 hours and then wake up. That makes it a REM rebound?
Then doesn't matter how long I stay awake, but maybe a couple of hours and then I go bed. This is called WILD right? Because it's AWAKE induced lucid dream. And I read it's better perform WILD right before REM period? or atleast not when going sleep.

But yeah, how long do I have to be awake to make REM rebound count? Is it during the whole day I only can sleep max 4 hours? Or will it count if I go bed like 00:00, wake up 04:00, be awake to 21:00 and then perform WILD when going to sleep? Will it then be a point for REM rebound? Or would I need wait to 00:00 the next day to make it a max 4 hour sleep in a 24 hour period?

----------


## Lmrhone

One dream and one fragment! And I tried WBTB, but I failed. 2.5

----------


## PostScript99

I gotta step it up!

1 dream = 1 point

----------


## PennyRoyal

WBTB for 15min after 4 hours of sleep, 1 Dream recalled. *+2 points, 29 points total*

----------


## Xanous

1 Dream 
1 Fragment
Become Lucid: 5 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points
Advanced flying: 10 points + 5 points

Cooking With The Dead

*40.5 points*
*+23.5 points*
*64 points total*  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 1 point

Total = 3 points

Total total = 70 points

----------


## Scionox

Three fragments  ::zzz:: 

6th Apr 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
3 fragments(0.5*3) = 1.5

Total = 86.5 + 1.5 = 88

Edit: What happened to team blood's score?  ::huh::

----------


## Jkniager

3 dream fragments = 1.5 points

----------


## Taffy

One dream/point

----------


## NightSpy2

Still no LD's! Sorry Xanous.  :Sad: 

1 WBTB attempt and 2 dreams. 
*Overall score: 5*...

My Three Step Tasks:
Interact with a DC, Fly, Telekinesis

----------


## PostScript99

Do team points just count for the team total or does it split between the individuals?

Speaking of teams, I wonder where KnightDreamer is...

----------


## Raven Knight

Previous score: 76
3 dreams = 3
Dream 1: WILD(3), manipulate elements(8) = 11
Dream 2: Become Lucid(5), teleport(7), manipulate elements(8) = 20
Dream 3: Become Lucid(5), DC interaction(2), manipulate elements(8) = 15
76 + 49 for today = 125 total.

04/06/13 The Towers and the Templars - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

One short lucid, but done TOTM, still ok on points for that short length though.  :Thinking: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...totm-ii-45269/
3 fragments(0.5*3) + lucid(5) + stabilization(rubbing hands, 2) + Interact with DC(I guess nomming mutant DC thing counts as 'interaction', 2) = 10.5

Total = 88 + 10.5 = 98.5

----------


## Xanous

> Still no LD's! Sorry Xanous. 
> 
> 1 WBTB attempt and 2 dreams. 
> *Overall score: 5*...
> 
> My Three Step Tasks:
> Interact with a DC, Fly, Telekinesis



No worries. You'll rock some out soon!

----------


## Saizaphod

2x fragments= 1P, 1 whole= 1P, WBTB(tried)= 1P, Lucid=5P, RC=1P(breath trough nose)

9P+31P= 40 points total

----------


## she

Our team task will be Ask teammate to demonstrate powers.
2 dreams, 1 fragment - 2,5 ps
WBTB - 3ps
remembering - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Fly: 4 points
Total - 17.5 ps

----------


## MysticalDipshit

5 dreams + 2 fragments + WBTB = 7 points

*Total so far = 21+7= 28*

----------


## Ginsan

I remember a fragment from last night and 1 lucid dream. That's 6.5 points. I interacted with a DC so that makes 8.5 points for that night. 
The night before that I had two lucid dreams so that's 2 points for the dreams and 10 for two lucids so 12 points. In the first one I interacted with a DC (too bad I couldn't take my 'interactions' to the next level, if you know what I mean  ::lol:: ) and in the next one I stabilised by putting my thumb through my hand (does that count?), I also put my hand through the wall so I get 6 points from those. 
Summary:
1 fragment .5 point
3 dreams 3 points
3 lucids 15 points
1 stabilise 2 points
1 hand through object 4 points
2 interactions with DC's 4 points
That makes a total of 28.5 points  ::D:

----------


## PostScript99

2 dreams + 1 failed WBTB = 3

And let me make this clear: My three step tasks are all basic, not advanced.

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points 
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points 
Interact with DC = 2 points 
TK = 4 points
Gain invulnerability = 4 points 


Would a Semi be considered a "massive object"? I used it for TK and then thought that it wouldn't be, but then I drove by a semi today while going to church and I was thinking about how big it is.  :tongue2:  Just tell me if I need to change it, I will leave it as is right now.
Total = 24 points
Total total =*94 points*


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I am walking with a friend of mine and he points at a car stopped in the road and asked if I want to ride on it. I say no because there is no handles, but then he points at a semi behind it and says "That has handles quick lets go!" I follow him and we grab a hold of the ladder on the back. The semi immediately goes to the highway and starts going about 60 MPH or 65 MPH (97-105 KPH). I think that I have done this before, but I can't think of where...
"I'm dreaming!" I look down at my hands and they are a little blurry and 3D movieish (RC) I rub them together (stabilize) and start thinking of what I should do I ask the person next to me, but he doesn't respond (interact with DC). I should get off the semi. I imagine the car just stopping in mid drive and I fly off of it. I look back at it and see that I have it a little bit off the ground with the wheels still spinning(TK or mass TK). I realize I am about to hit the pavement going extremely fast. I imagine my skin getting really tough like the guy in FMA I hit the ground with a loud clanging and then spin to my feet (Gain invulnerability). Not the sound of flesh hitting the ground, but something harder, I look at my skin again to see if it has changed, and if it had, it was already back to normal. I rub my hands together even though I have already stabilized and it turns from day to night and I wake up instantly. :/

----------


## Xanous

2 Dreams: 2 points
30min WBTB: 3 points
Become Lucid: 5 points
Gain invulnerability: 4 points
Interact with a DC: 2 points


Carjacking - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*64 points
+16 points
80 points total*

----------


## Jkniager

original score = 6.5

1 dream = 1
6 dream fragments = 3
total = 4

*new total score* 10.5

My dream recall is getting better!  Lucid dreaming here I come.

----------


## StaySharp

Only 1,5 more points so far.

----------


## PennyRoyal

3Dreams = 3 Pts
2 Lucid = 10 pts
2 RC = 2 pts
Wbtb success = 3
2 Interact with DC = 4

*22 Pts last night, 51 Pts total*

----------


## Chikko

3 dreams - 3 points
1 fragment - 0.5 points
*total - 3.5 points?*

----------


## Matte87

1 dream last night.

Total: 1 point for me and *Team Darkness!*

*BrandonBoss:* Nah that's not big enough. 

*PostScript99:* Only you and the team get the points.

*LonelyCloud:* I'm not really following you... REM rebound is when you get less than 4 hours of sleep one night, that's it. You don't go back to bed later, only the day after. 

*Checker666:* Is the team score wrong? I may have made a mistake. Your team doesn't get points for Three Step Tasks though.

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Ginsan

> Gain invulnerability = 4 points



Hey, how did you 'gain invulnerability'? Did you imagine some kind of super powerful shield around you or just know that nothing can hurt you?

----------


## Sozu

> *LonelyCloud:* I'm not really following you... REM rebound is when you get less than 4 hours of sleep one night, that's it. You don't go back to bed later, only the day after.



But there must be some kind of rule of a TIME of from where it counts as an REM rebound?
If you say it's about going bed on the day after, I could sleep from 20:00 to 23:59 and then be awake to 8am and then go bed and sleep some hours. But I guess that wouldn't count?
And my question were also what does count? That what does 'the day after' means in particular?

I just want to know how I can count it as a rebound if I want to try doing it.
Which of these alternatives would you allow to call a REM rebound?

#1
Going bed at 23:30 at 7th April, waking up 03:30 at 8th April, being awake until 21:00 at 8th April and then going back to bed. Would that count as a rebound?

#2
Going bed at 02:00 at 8th April, waking up 06:00 at 8th April, being awake until 23:00 at 8th April. Would this work too or is this just not enough time?

People have different views on what day is a day, TV channels pages like tv.nu shows up programs that passes 00:00 time in same day of the programs that shows like 21:00.
I just want to know the rules of a proper REM rebound, or else I just judge it myself if it now doesn't matter. Because then I probably going one day to bed at 2 or 3am, waking up a 4 hours later and then being awake until like 21pm and then going to sleep. Then a whole day for me have passed atleast. Not sure what other people would call that though.

----------


## Sensei

> Hey, how did you 'gain invulnerability'? Did you imagine some kind of super powerful shield around you or just know that nothing can hurt you?



Either way should work, but I imagined that my skin was so strong that nothing could break through it. 

I have used barriers before though, I would consider that summoning something most of the time instead of gaining invulnerability.

You can always use the pill in the pocket to just make you invulnerable.

----------


## Scionox

A couple of fragments.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...agments-45297/
2 fragments(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 98.5 + 1 = 99.5





> Your team doesn't get points for Three Step Tasks though.



Huh, didn't realized that, well, then team Sun has five more points than it should have since i have done Partial Transformation part of TSTs and got +5 from that at one point.  :Thinking: 

Edit:

Got a long dream from a nap, became lucid near the end, but haven't done anything in terms of dream control because of lack of waking life/goal recall.  :Thinking: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...d-class-45305/
1 dream(1) + lucid(5) + Interact with a DC(2) = 8

Total = 99.5 + 8 = 107.5

----------


## StaySharp

One dream last night, so only one more point.

----------


## Sozu

1 dream and 3 fragments
= +2.5 points

----------


## Saizaphod

2x fragments =1p, 1 whole=1P  Total =42p

----------


## Zyangur

From the past three days:
1 Dream
6 Fragments

Total Score Overall: 9 points

Edit: I fell asleep after writing this and had another dream, so 10 points overall

----------


## she

WBTB try, 3 dreams,1 fragment -4,5 points

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Tk = 4 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Mass Telekinesis = 10 points
Gain invulnerability = 4 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Three step task = 5 points

Total = 43 points
Total total = *137*

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




I wake up around four O'clock for a WBTB. Go to sleep about 10 minutes later. 
Someone throws a basketball at me. I grab it and am really confused. I think that it should make sense since I was playing basketball about an hour ago. No... That was a dream. I look at my hands (RC, stabilize) I then toss the basketball and stop it in the air. I look for more of them and start rotating them in the air in my mind (tk). I hit 6 and I can't find anymore. I see a door and I walk to it, I slam it open with my mind (most doors are locked if I jiggle the handle). I walk outside and I notice that I am in a strange place. I see two dudes walking and stop them (interact with DC). I point the gym out and say "I am getting ready to life that up with my mind!" They think that that sounds stupid. I put my hands up (like a Jedi) and lift it up (foundation and all) and throw it across the way out of my vision (mass TK). Next! Teleport! I close my eyes and realize that I don't know where I want to go. I open them back up and see a cliff. I look over the edge... I dive down and imagine my skin being tough as well as my neck being unbreakable. Bam! Hit the ground and I am a little disoriented. I look around and notice why the place looks so strange. I am on the moon! Looking back it looked like the moon the whole time. I wake up.

Next. 
I go back to sleep and am playing basketball again. Nothing out of the ordinary. I jump up to dunk and don't make the height, but I don't fall, I lift higher and fly to the ceiling. I dunk it and then land on the ground... That was weird. That happens when I dream... Oh! I look at my hands (RC and stabilize) I see a DC and decide to see what they are doing here (interact with DC) After about 10 seconds I lost lucidity and the dream carried on. :/

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams
3 fragments

80 points
+ 4.5 
84.5 total

----------


## pelko

Srri again 4 such inactiveness
however, i had 2full dreams in Sunday & saturday
-wondering here how ive still tried WBTB a few times but i dont suppose they even count as trie points because i had again totally forgotton my intention after only a few minutes when falling asleep D ::D: 
need more energy & determination

----------


## MysticalDipshit

7 dreams recalled = 7 points.

*Total so far = 28 + 7 = 35 points*

----------


## Sensei

Hey! Pelko! I would recommend signing up for a DVA class!
DV Academy

It can help keep your motivation up and give you some one on one help with anything! Just waking up and falling asleep isn't technically a WBTB, but it is actually really good. I do about 6 micro WBTBs a night and one big one after about 4 hours. The micro ones are good to increase recall and awareness and vividness of dreams. All those three are good things for LDs as well.  :smiley: . But nothing really beats a WBTB! Just make sure that you check different times to see what works for you the most. Keeping track of vividness and awareness of a dream can show you if there is progress even if you don't LD.

----------


## Ginsan

> I do about 6 micro WBTBs a night



Could you tell me more about those micro WBTBs? How did you figure out the times to wake and how do you wake up? You said you had a wife so an alarm clock would be pretty annoying for her  :tongue2:   And do you really do it every night? It sounds like a solid way to get very good at LDing in very quickly

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Dream, 1 Fragment = 1.5 pts

*52.5 Pts total*

----------


## Matte87

2 dreams last night.

Total: 2 points for me and *Team Darkness!*

*LonelyCloud:* It's not as strict as that, it's only this competition that makes it so. I'd still count both of those attempts as REM rebound though.

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Sensei

> Could you tell me more about those micro WBTBs? How did you figure out the times to wake and how do you wake up? You said you had a wife so an alarm clock would be pretty annoying for her   And do you really do it every night? It sounds like a solid way to get very good at LDing in very quickly



Yeah! I wake up without an alarm. It doesn't work very well unless I am on a good sleep schedule, which is a big reason why sleep schedule changes so much about my lucids. The more your mind is in good sleep and you are not under stress the easier it is to use mnemonics to use it. I just choose the times I will wake up when I am about to go to sleep and when I wake up I note my dream, write it down if I feel it slipping and then back to sleep (30 seconds or so) I wake up at hours 3,4,5,6 and at 6 I have a long WBTB and back to sleep at 6 1/4 hours. Then switch to waking up as often as I feel like, normally when an alarm goes off in the morning I will wake up 2 or 3 times like that and that is also a good way to get more of them because you are bouncing in and out of dream. If I have an LD I stop everything and sleep as much as possible for the rest of the night because they come in waves.

It is great for DEILD, but I am not good at staying aware through a DEILD. It gives me a lot of tries for WILD though and raises the chances of DILD. Bangs on all cylinders  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

A couple of fragments again.  ::zzz:: 

8th Apr 2013 Villain team, Warcraft 3/Starcraft hybrid video game, Hiring an lawyer - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 fragments(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 107.5 + 1 = 108.5

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams for me

----------


## Scionox

Had quite a bit of problem of not being able to fall asleep for a nap, but when i did, still managed to get lucid for a couple of seconds, so it's all fine.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ragment-45320/
fragment(0.5) + dream(1) + lucid(5) + reality check(Headphones, 1) = 7.5

Total = 108.5 + 7.5 = 116

----------


## Raven Knight

Previous score: 125, three dreams: 3
Dream 1: WILD(3), teleport(7), summon Fire Valkyrie(10) = 20
Dream 2: Become Lucid(5), DC(2) = 7
Dream 3: Become Lucid(5), fly(4) = 9
39 points for the night, new total of: 164
04/07/13 Concerts and Shadows - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PostScript99

I'm going to have to get out of my comfort zone here...

Set up REM Rebound (4 hrs.) +3 pts.

----------


## Saizaphod

1 frag Total 42.5

----------


## NightSpy2

Again, 2 dreams and 1 WBTB attempt. 2+1 =3  3+5 =8
STILL NO LUCIDS!  :Sad:  
It's ok, when I get them, I'll rack up some mean points!  :tongue2: 

*Overall score: 8 points*

----------


## Sozu

+1 point for one dream

----------


## she

2 dreams, WBTB try = 3 points

----------


## StaySharp

One more point this night, nothing too interesting unfortunately.

----------


## Xanous

had a lucid but forgot it. Pretty much was a bad night for recall.

Wbtb try 1 point (lucid was pre WBTB)
1 fragment 0.5 point

----------


## MysticalDipshit

3 dreams = 3 points 


Total so far =  38 points

----------


## Scionox

Four fragments.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...amviews-45341/
4 fragments(0.5*4) = 2

Total = 116 + 2 = 118

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams. Stayed up after my long WBTB for... Reasons  ::D:  haha. 

141 points total.

----------


## Jkniager

original score: 10.5

2 dream fragments = 1 point

*Total Score:* 11.5

----------


## Scionox

Combo breaker, i guess...

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ame-mix-45355/
1 fragment(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 118 + 1 = 119

Edit:
Managed to recall another fragment randomly during the day

----------


## Xanous

Wow we all seemed to tank last night.  ::whyme::

----------


## Sensei

Personally... I blame women. I was all set up to WBTB like a boss and then my wife is all like "I'm awake and I love you." 

xanous... What are those stars about?!?! I thought they would change and make more sense to me.  :tongue2:  2/7 stars?!?! I must know!

----------


## Xanous

ooooohhh! I wish I had the same issue. I blame my son for my lack of lucid time.  ::lol:: 

The stars are for each TOTY I complete. Im at a measly 2 right now.

----------


## Taffy

2 dreams / 2 points.

Come on lucids, let's go. > _ <;;

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Fragment/.5 = 53 Pts Total

----------


## Zyangur

Nothing from last night...weird  :tongue2:

----------


## Saizaphod

1x whole = 1p, 1x fragment=0,5p, lucid=5p, interact with DC=2p
=8,5p + 42,5p= 51p total

----------


## Lmrhone

Sorry for my lack of posting, but I have to leave. It's just a lot of life stuff going on and I really have to straighten up. I hope and know that everyone will do awesome but as for me, life is hittin me hard and I gotta hit back. I hope everyone does awesome and racks up lots of points!

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points

----------


## Sozu

+2 points for two dreams

----------


## Ginsan

1 dream and 3 fragments, +2.5 points

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams = 3 points.
20 min WBTB win = 3
lucid x 3 = 15 points.
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Basic Summon = 4 points

*86 points
+ 27 points
113 point total*

----------


## Ginsan

> 20 min WBTB win = 3



What did you do in those 20 minutes? I am experimenting with WBTB's throughout the night, started yesterday night. BrandonBaws inspired me  :tongue2:

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Fragments, 1 Dream, 1 Unsuccessful WBTB = 3 pts, *56 pts total*

----------


## Sensei

7 dreams = 7 points
WBTB success = 3 points. 
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points
Teleport = 7 points
Lucid = 5 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
2nd 3  step task = 10 points
Total = 50 points
Total total =* 191 points*



*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




lucid #1
Someone in the dream is telling me a game that you play while you are dreaming. I thought it would be awesome fun to play! They said that they would connect me in a few weeks. I was really excited, but it is time to sleep. I lay down and wake up. 
"Brandon! You are connected to the game!"the game in the dream! Aha! I am dreaming! 
"That was fast!" I reply. Obvious there are some things that I don't remember about dreams.  :tongue2: 
"Yeah! Hey, just play around at the HQ till we teach you some things. Practice with your keyboard and read some of the FAQs." (Interact with DC)
I look in front of me and a keyboard is just floating right in front of me. I put my hands on it and a screen pops up. I don't remember much of the FAQ, but I do remember that it had a lot of things about "the Bunny", "the witch", and "the summoning girl". Apparently the girl holds the key to the witch and bunny, but we convinced her to keep them locked away. that bunny sounds like the most evil thing ever.

"Level creator" I say out loud finding something interesting. I click a few buttons and create a small ravine with a fence and a huge tree in the middle. "Practice level?" I see a button. I click it and instantly teleport to the place. (Teleport).

I am standing in the ravine and start summoning random things from Zelda. Link was there, a Goron, and a deku scrub. (Basic summon). 

They all disappeared and the bunny popped up. It was fast and ran across. I don't remember being afraid, but I was watching it and making notes about it on the computer.

My wife's alarm goes off and I wake up. I lay back and try to sleep. 

Lucid #2
I'm asleep again. Back in the HQ, must be playing the dream game.The HQ is just a normal black room. I think the only way out is teleporting. I look get on the keyboard in front of me. I start messaging people and realize that I need to put out the info on the bunny. 

I somehow leave my dream body and it goes to a cut scene. I see the witch talking to the girl and she convinces the girl to summon another bunny (using keyboard). As soon as she finishes I am back in my body. I try to get to the other people, But no one is on. 

I wake up in a FA and call the guy that introduced me to the game. I tell him about the two bunnies and the witch. He is not happy. 

I wake up.

Lucid #3
I am in a toy room... Dream game! Ah! I am not at the HQ! I am in the witches layer! (The witch uses toys to fight I remember from the FAQ). 
"Mwahaha!" I hear an evil laugh and I duck. The witch flies over. She tosses the bunny down and I kick it into a little ditch (hard to explain) and it can't get out. It looks like a "platform" from smash bros. Except it jumps in the air and spins. It then turns the light on and whatever the light hits can no longer exist in the game. It then started just taking out the toys left and right. I noticed a pattern and I jumped on it. I pointed it at the toys and it tried to spin around, but I stopped it. It took out like three toys that way and witch got angry because that was her weapons. The witch jumped down to attack me and I told her that I was gonna kill her. It shook in my hand and then was about to kill her and my alarm went off.

----------


## MysticalDipshit

5 dreams, some awesome adventure ones though. 5 points 

Total so far = 43 points

----------


## Matte87

1 dream and 1 fragment since last update.

Total: 1,5 points for me and *Team Darkness!*

*Lmrhone:* I understand, real life > DV. Thanks for playing though, you're welcome to join the future competitions. I hope all goes well  :smiley: 

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Taffy

1 dream/point

----------


## Ginsan

> Sorry for my lack of posting, but I have to leave. It's just a lot of life stuff going on and I really have to straighten up. I hope and know that everyone will do awesome but as for me, life is hittin me hard and I gotta hit back. I hope everyone does awesome and racks up lots of points!



Hit it man. Turn your entire soul into one big hairy fist and punch the sucker right in the nose

----------


## Scionox

A couple of fragments again.  ::zzz:: 

10th Apr 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1 fragment(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 119 + 1 = 120

Edit:

One fragment from the nap, i have no clue what's affecting my attempts so much, probably just random.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ragment-45371/
1 fragment(0.5) = 0.5

Total = 120 + 0.5 = 120.5

----------


## Zyangur

Last night, two fragments, 11 total now.

----------


## NightSpy2

1 dream, 1 point. -_-
Seriously. I think it's due to me having a lot on at school at the moment. Oh well, I should get some soon. Hopefully.  :tongue2:

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points

----------


## Taffy

1 dream again. :<

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Dream (1), Lucid (5), Stabilized (2), RC (1), WBTB = 3, DC=2; 14 pts

*70 pts Total*

----------


## Xanous

1 fragment
WBTB fail

+1.5 points

@Ginsan, I usually think about getting lucid, induction techniques, and lucid goals. Sometimes I google images to get some visuals.

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams 
WBTB fail. 
5 points

I am tired from work so I am gonna nap today. That should get me in the right mindset.

Total total = *196 points*

----------


## MysticalDipshit

I haven't even had any lucids yet  :Sad: 

Anyway, 3 dreams +wbtb = 4 points

*Total so far = 47 points*

----------


## Scionox

One dream, one fragment.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...jumping-45388/
1 fragment(0.5) + 1 dream(1) = 1.5

Total = 120.5 + 1.5 = 122

----------


## Matte87

Keep on posting your scores guys. I will have to take care of the updating on Saturday. Going out with work tomorrow and I don't trust myself to update this competition whilst under the influence of alcohol  :tongue2:

----------


## Raven Knight

I've been sick for the past few days and haven't remembered anything... but I think I'm getting over it, so should have some good ones tonight!

----------


## Sozu

No recalls for me the past days. Soon bedtime and hopefully I may recall something.

----------


## Scionox

Yay, i am back on track~  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...akening-45404/
2 fragments(0.5*2) + 1 dream(1) + RC(headphones, 1) + stabilization(2, rubbing hands) + Fly(4) + Partial Transformation(4, Wings & Hands) + Interact with DC(2) = 15

Total = 122 + 15 = 137

----------


## Saizaphod

Night 1 2x fragment= 1p
Night 2 1x frag= 0,5p, 2 whole= 2p, Become Lucid= 5p, Interact DC= 2p, basic summon(+TST = 5p)= 5p(Summoned 10 girls(not for the use what you think)), teleport= 7p
Total= 27,5p + 51p= 78,5p

----------


## Sozu

+1,5 points (1 fragment, 1 WBTB attempt)

----------


## StaySharp

So far just a fragment a dream and a WBTB attempt (2,5 Points), looks like that one lucid isn't getting any company for now...

----------


## NightSpy2

1 point for last night again... -_- Not cool.
Well, I'll be getting lots of sleep tonight, so maybe it's time I finally created some fire!  ::D:

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Dreams, 1 Fragment, 1 Failed Wbtb = *3.5 pts, 73.5 pts total*

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points

----------


## Xanous

4 dreams, 2 fragments. 

+6

*120.5 Total*

I only focused on recall last night.

----------


## Ginsan

I had two lucid dreams. In both I interacted with DC's and flew. 4 Points for flying, 2 for interacting with a DC, 5 for lucidity that's 11 per dream = 22 points. The first one I posted yesterday in my journal and I will post the second tomorrow. 

I am getting huge chunks of points at a time, first I had 28.5 in 1 night and now I got 22 in a night. Makes a dangerous opponent doesn't it?  ::D:   If I can get in bed in time I should have nice results because of my lack of sleep in the past two days  :Rock out:

----------


## Taffy

One dream/point

----------


## Scionox

A couple of fragments.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...agments-45422/
2 fragments(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 137 + 1 = 138

----------


## NightSpy2

3 dreams, 3 points...
Overall score this competition: *11*

Like, seriously? I'm doing worse than half of the lower league!  :Sad:

----------


## Raven Knight

Got some good ones last night!
Three dreams: +3
Dream 1: Become lucid(5), Element manipulation(8), DC's(2) = 15
Dream 2: Become lucid(5), teleport(7), DC's(2) = 14
Dream 3: Become lucid(5), element manipulation(8), partial transform(4), DC's(2) = 19

Tonight: 51, previous total: 164, new total: 215

04/12/13 Storm at Masyaf - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

Last night 1 dream 1 frag.  ::shock:: 

1.5 poijts

----------


## Jkniager

1 dream
2 dream fragments

2 points

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points
WBTB - 3 points
Become lucid: 5 points
Successfully stabilise: 2 points
Successfully RC: 1 points
Fly: 4 points
Total - 18 points
short LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ginsan

> Last night 1 dream 1 frag. 
> 
> 1.5 poijts



haha, good for you. Feel the pain of the lowah league, MHUWUHAHAHAHH

I also got 1 dream and 1 frag.. 


BTW, BrandonBoss, waking up 1 or 2 times for a few minutes is really a great idea. Right now (since 2 or 3 days  :tongue2: ), my average recall is as good as those rare days when I woke up excited and realised I had something good to put in my journal again

----------


## Saizaphod

3 frags= 1,5p Total 80p
Btw when will the competition end?

----------


## Scionox

> Last night 1 dream 1 frag. 
> 
> 1.5 poijts



My naps didn't went too well as well... only three fragments.  :Thinking: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...agments-45436/
3 fragments(0.5*3) = 1.5

Total = 138 + 1.5 = 139.5

----------


## Matte87

1 dream for me last night.

Total: 1 point for me and *Team Darkness!*

*Mikasan527:* The competition will end on Wednesday.

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Sozu

+2 points (1 dream and 2 fragments). I fell in love with a dream character..

----------


## StaySharp

2,5 more points this night, 2 dreams and 1 fragment.

Makes 42 points total for now.

----------


## Sensei

9 dreams last night!!!! = 9 points (10 hours of sleep!)
WBTB success = 3 points
2 x Lucid = 10 points
2 X RC = 2 points
2 X Stabilize = 4 points
2 X interact with DC = 4 points
total = 32 points

will post DJ later

----------


## Xanous

Matte I think one of us is off by one point.

4 dreams = 4
30min WBTB win = 3

*#1*
Become lucid = 5
WILD = 3
RC = 1
DEILD  = 2
Interact wit a DC = 2
Advanced Fly = 10
Teleport = 7
Basic summon = 4
Total = 34 20 point cap  :Sad: 

*#2*

Lucid = 5
Deild = 2
RC = 1
Total = 8

*120.5
+35 points
Total 135.5*

#1 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...-double-45444/

#2 http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...-floors-45446/

----------


## Chikko

3 dreams + 3 fragments + my 3.5 points
total 8 points

----------


## Scionox

One fragment.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...on-game-45452/
1 fragment(0.5) = 0.5

Total = 139.5 + 0.5 = 140

----------


## Jkniager

1 dream

----------


## Zyangur

For the past few days, 3 dreams and fragments: 4.5 points
I'm feeling a lucid dream soon  :Cheeky: 
Total: 15.5

----------


## Scionox

Confusing false awakening spree, round 2!  :Boggle:   ::D:   :Boggle: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...s-dream-45466/
2 fragment(0.5*2) + 1 dream(1) + 3 lucid(5*3) + 2 RC(1*2) + stabilization(2) + Interact with DC(2) + Fly(4) + Partial Transformation(Wings, 4) = 31

Total = 140 + 31 = 171

----------


## Saizaphod

Vivid night. 3 whole =3p
dream 1:lucid=5p, TK=4p, fly= 4p
dream 2:WILD= 3P, lucid=5p, stabilized=2p
dream 3:lucid=5p, TK=4p
=35p, though the lucids were boring... total= 115p

----------


## NightSpy2

1 point again for last night.... It was a cool dream, but seriously. I swear this is the worst I've EVER done in a competition!  :Sad:

----------


## Ginsan

I remember fragments of 2 dreams = 1 point
Both lucid                                        = 10 points
Interaction with DC in both             = 4 points
In the first I went through a wall (hands and half of my face and arms), had super strength, teleported and stabilised (by going through an object, does that count?). 
That's 4 + 4 + 4 + 2                        = 14 points
I woke up after the first dream to journal and take a piss. Took about 15-20 minutes, does that count as a WBTB?
If so, that                                        = 3 points
I was lucid and listed the points for it above.
I will upload the journal later.            
1 + 10 + 4 +14 +3 = 32 point





> I do about 6 micro WBTBs a night



Yo Brandon, you'll get a third of my cake if I win this xD. These WBTBs have skyrocketted my recall  = D

----------


## Scionox

Question: Does 'gain invulnerability' counts when just taking no damage from something in lucid dream, like an thrown object, but with no effort? My guess is no, but i just want to be sure.  :Thinking:

----------


## she

2 dreams, wbtb try - 3 points

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
Teleport = 7 points
Fly = 4 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

Total = 24 points


*Spoiler* for _Yesterday's dreams_: 




I am sitting next to a girl (don't know who) and I suddenly think "I am dreaming" Not sure I do a RC, it fails and then stabilize. She starts talking to me and I lose lucidity (like a noob :/)
X2

I woke up in between and had the exact same freaking dream with losing lucidity. Not too happy about that, but meh, I had 9 dreams that night, so it was fun anyways.






*Spoiler* for _Last night I had the strangest dream_: 




I am walking through a house and realize "I am dreaming!I wander around for a while and am bored of the house (Everything in the house was boring). I close my eyes and imagine a "Fun town" I appear at the angle that I was thinking of it from and I was flying in the air looking down on it. I see a truck with a bunch of gals in it and stop and talk to them. They are acting weird to me and I just ignore them and go inside a house ( ::doh:: ) I start losing the dream and I have an epiphany! If the dream is always stable till the end when you think it is real, then wouldn't it be more stable if you think that some of it is real. I grabbed a guy in the house and said "You are a real person!" He agreed and we walked along outside. He introduced me to a few people and I was bored of them again. Couldn't think of any goals to do, but that stabilizing method worked like a charm. I was in that place for 30 minutes. I went to the ground and started digging, but I didn't use any super strength, so I only dug like 2 inches. I was hoping to use that as a way to teleport out of there.




24 + 32 = 56 + 197.5 = *253.5 points*

----------


## PostScript99

10 dreams +2 WBTB attempts

lucid bonuses: 5 lucid + e stable + 1 Rc

20 pts.

----------


## Jkniager

1 lucid = 5
4 dream fragments  = 2
1 RC = 1

Total = 8

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams

*135.5
+ 3
= 138.5*






> 1 point again for last night.... It was a cool dream, but seriously. I swear this is the worst I've EVER done in a competition!



I think you just don't want to have to change your ld count   ::lol::

----------


## Ginsan

> Vivid night. 3 whole =3p
> dream 1:lucid=5p, TK=4p, fly= 4p
> dream 2:WILD= 3P, lucid=5p, stabilized=2p
> dream 3:lucid=5p, TK=4p
> =35p, though the lucids were boring... total= 115p



 :Mad:  Why'd you do that man.. I got excited because I closed our 30 point gap but then you get another 35 points  :Sad: 
Don't worry I'll get ya! I've got 3 more days  ::sniper:: 

BTW, you aren't using a dream journal, is that okay with everyone?

----------


## Sensei

> 10 dreams +2 WBTB attempts
> 
> lucid bonuses: 5 lucid + e stable + 1 Rc
> 
> 20 pts.



Hey postscript, you can only have 1 WBTB attempt per nigh count for scoring. :/ unless that is 2 nights worth, then you are fine.  :tongue2:

----------


## PostScript99

> Hey postscript, you can only have 1 WBTB attempt per nigh count for scoring. :/ unless that is 2 nights worth, then you are fine.



2 nights, I haven't updated it in a while.  :tongue2:

----------


## Scionox

A couple of fragments.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ng-eggs-45478/
2 fragment(0.5*2) = 1

Total = 171 + 1 = 172

----------


## Sozu

No recall for me  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

Got another one!  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...t-wires-45489/
1 fragment(0.5) + 1 lucid(5) + 1 RC(1) + stabilization(2) + Interact with DC(2) + Fly(4) + Partial Transformation(Wings, 4) = 18.5

Total = 172 + 18.5 = 190.5

----------


## Saizaphod

lucid=5p, RC=1p, Sbz=2p
8 + 115= total 123p

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Fragment, 1 Set up for Rebound

Wbtb, 1 Fragment -.- *4 pts. 77.5 pts total*

----------


## djpatch999

Hello all, just thought I'd pop in to say I'm WaTcHiNg YoU O_O Haha not in that creepy way but it is really interesting to read how you're all doing. It makes me smile to see how quickly the upper league is racing ahead xD I would have joined you guys but I fear this would have distracted away from my much needed revision right now (I'm amazing at procrastinating >.<). Keep up the good dreams all of you! Can't wait to see who wins this one  :tongue2:

----------


## she

5 dreams, wbtb try - 6 points

----------


## Xanous

> 4 dreams = 4 points
> 30 min WBTB FTW = 3
> 
> Sub Total = 7







> lucid #1
> Lucid = 5 points
> Wild = 3 Points
> Stabilize = 2 Points
> Fly = 4 Points
> Fully transform = 10 Points
> Super Strength = 4 Points
> 
> Sub Total = 28 - 20 points



Lucid #1 - I am Wesen





> Lucid # 2
> Lucid = 5 points
> Interact with a DC = 2 points
> 
> Sub Total = 7 points







> lucid #3
> Lucid = 5 points
> 
> Sub Total = 5 points



Lucids #2 and #3 - Going for a walk

*138.5
+39
Total = 177.5 points*

----------


## Sensei

4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
FA stole my lucidity.


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




I was at the hospital helping my dad and pastor out. I realize that it must be a dream because that made no freaking sense. I look at the table that has medical equipment on it and the dream fades.
 I lay still and try to DEILD. I notice it gets really light outside and I am laying the wrong way on the bed. I then wake up. 




14 + 253.5 points = *267.5 points*

----------


## Matte87

0 dreams or fragments for me.

*Two more days people!*

*Mikasan527:* You have to post a link to your lucid dreams for them points to count. 

*Scores Updated!*

----------


## Sozu

_Had worst night ever, got sick and almost impossible to go to sleep. Hard to breathe etc, pain everywhere. Thought night would take forever. Woke up like 6-8 times during night. Would probably be good for a WBTB attempt but just wanted to get to sleep asap._ But, atleast I did 2 dream recalls. So:

+2 for two dreams

----------


## Scionox

One loooooong dream and one fragment, too bad dream length don't affects scoring.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...-itself-45509/
1 fragment(0.5) + 1 dream(1) = 1.5

Total = 190.5 + 1.5 = 192

----------


## PostScript99

3 + 3 wbtb

lucid bonus: 5+ 2 stable+1RC+2 DC+ 10 Advanced Flying

+26 pts.

----------


## Scionox

One dream.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...rd-show-45510/
1 dream(1) = 1

Total = 192 + 1 = 193

----------


## Sensei

1 dream for a nap! = 1 point

Total = 268.5 points

----------


## Zyangur

2 dreams and a WBTB attempt: 3 points
Total: 18.5 Points

During both of the competitions I've been in, I haven't had an LD. I think it's time  ::tongue::

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 



There was strong wind in the street and i stood near the window. I saw an old woman in my yard, holding the tree. I thought - how she appeared in my yard? count fingers. And heard my son's voice. He said something loudly in real and i awoke.



2 dreams - 2points
WBTB - 3 points
Become lucid - 5
Reality check - 1
total - 11points

----------


## Saizaphod

Lucid=5p, basic summon= 4p
total 9 + 123 = 133p
Iv had 4 lucid dream nights in a row now
Edit: Saw i needed entries so ill put em here. Btw if there's somekind of a reward for the individual top ranked competitors and if I happen to win, please pass the reward for the player below me Matte, Im going to get of the site for 8 months. The reason is iv been more concentrated to the forum than actually trying to get lucid.
Last night lucid(really short)



> _I was standing on my houses parking lot when I passively realized it was a dream. I saw my little brother in front of me and I remembered my personal task for lucid dream. I tried to summon a colored person by saying "Yellow person", I looked behind me and there was a yellow skinned little boy running on the near bridge. I started chasing him and saw two joggers below the bridge wearing those full-body suits that are colorful.I then fell to non-lucid dream back, cause I didn't do any RCs or SBZs._

----------


## Taffy

Fragment. Looks like I'm going yet another competition without a lucid.

----------


## Xanous

+ 2 long vivid dreams. I gave the rest up to DEILD efforts. I got brief REM atonia but never made the transition unfortunately.
+ 1 WBTB fail
177.5
+ 3
180.5 total

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams = 6 points
Lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
RC = 1 point
DEILD = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
RC = 1 point
WBTB fail = 1 point
total = 20 points

Total = *288.5 points*


*Spoiler* for _found my fear!_: 




Laying in bed.... Still trying to sleep. My legs start floating. I am really confused for a second, but I convince myself that this is normal. I start spinning into my wife. I continue trying to sleep and everything goes dark. I am back in my bed, I spin again. I walk to the bathroom and things start shoving me around. It is really dark. I can't see anything and my arms and legs aren't doing what I want them to. I think t is a dream. Wake up in bed. Pull my hands up and RC. My wife asks me what I am doing. My hands can't meet. I move my fingers and feel it at the back of my head touching my neck. My hands are in front of me as well.   I wake up and lay still. My hand is actually behind my head. I lay still.
I am in my room again. I should probably stop these FAs. I RC and my wife gives me a kiss.  I get up and I get flung around the room by something. I can't see anything and I feel my face. My face is not normal. I don't have eye sockets. I try to turn the light on and I realize that I am right in front of a mirror. I dont want to see myself without eye. This whole dark room is freaking me out. I wake up, talk to my wife a bit, still no sight. This happens like 4X.
I finally wake up in real life and am amazed by how bright my room is.  :tongue2:

----------


## Matte87

3 dreams last night, pretty vivid ones at that!

3 points for me and *Team Darkness!*

I just realised that many haven't really been following the rule of posting an entry with each LD. I will let it pass by this competition, you don't have to prove you've had an LD but I'd prefer a link to an entry anyways.

*
Last day people! Tomorrow will be the last update of the scores. Make sure you dream big tonight  

Scores Updated!*

----------


## Scionox

One fragment.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...-fights-45530/
1 fragment(0.5) = 0.5

Total = 192 + 0.5 = 192.5

----------


## Sozu

Not completely sure if it was a LD, but now after some more thinking I do count it as a lucid dream. Even though it was just a few seconds I atleast got aware, but thrown out from the dream quite instantly after the awareness.
So:

+7,5 points for 1 LD, 2 dreams and 1 fragment
DJ:
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/lone...h-april-45529/

----------


## Jkniager

2 dreams = 2
1 fragment = 0.5

total 2.5

----------


## PennyRoyal

Night of the 14th and 15th below

2 Dreams, 5 Frags, WBTB both nights (no success) = 6.5 pts

*84 pts Total*

----------


## Raven Knight

2 new dreams: +2
Dream 1: WILD(3), Element manipulation(8) = 11
Dream 2: RC(1), Become Lucid(5), Element manipulation, lightning and fire(16) = 20
Previous total: 215 + Last night (33) = 248

04/16/13 Goblin Rescue - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

One dream, got lucid again!  :smiley: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...l-fours-45546/
1 dream(1) + 1 lucid(5) + Partial transformation(4, running on all fours quickly and easily, even though nothing visual i am pretty sure there was structural change) = 10

Total = 192.5 + 10 = 202.5  ::D:

----------


## Zyangur

Last night was really weird. At one point, I woke up and I was freaking out. I grabbed my belt and was looking for a light on it. I think that was a false awakening, but still weird xD. I also nearly became lucid  :wink2: 

1 dream: 1 Point
2 fragments: 1 Point
WBTB Attempt: 1 Point

Total: 21.5 Points

----------


## MysticalDipshit

Haven't been able to post for a few days but I still had everything written down so here goes:
12th - 3 dreams
13th - 6 dreams and wbtb
14th - 7 dreams and wbtb
15th - 2 dreams
16th - 4 dreams
17h - 5 dreams


I think that is 29 points and 76 so far.

----------


## Sozu

+2 points for two dreams

----------


## Saizaphod

I forgot to add 3x frags=1,5p From last night 2x frag=1p, 2 whole=2p
total 4,5p+ 132= 136,5p is final score

----------


## Ginsan

3 fragments last night.
Damn I should really go to bed earlier  :tongue2:

----------


## Xanous

3 dreams = 3
30min WBTB win = 3
Lucid = 5
DEILD = 2
Basic Summon = 4
Element Manipulation = 8 (Turning coal into a diamond counts right? Earth?)

*180.5
+25
Total 205.5*  

I'll have to add the DJ entry later today. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/xano...diamond-45556/

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams
WBTB fail

4 points

Final total = *292.5 points*

----------


## she

5 dreams, wbtb fail - 6 points

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Frag, 1 Dream, Lucid, WBTB 9.5 pts

*93.5 Pts total*

----------


## Matte87

*Competition is officially over! Post any last dreams you might have had from last night but any naps from this post on does NOT count. Only dreams from Tuesday to Wednesday night and before this post count.*

I will calculate the final score and post it in here tomorrow  :smiley:  Thanks for playing all!

----------


## Scionox

Aha!
Well, i just got three fragments.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...agments-45564/
3 fragments(0.5*3) = 1.5

Total = 202.5 + 1.5 = 204

----------


## PostScript99

WILD!!!
1 dream + 3 + 1 RC + 2 DC+ 4 Basic Summon =

11

=97.5

----------


## Jkniager

2 dream = 2
1 fragment = 0.5
eat something = 4
interact with DC = 2

Total 8.5

----------


## Zyangur

Great job everyone :bravo:

----------


## StaySharp

Well I didn't post the last days but still wanted to point out I in fact had no more recalled dreams -.-
Anyway, since I had at least one awesome lucid I can't really complain either  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Upper League*

*BrandonBoss:*292.5
*Raven Knight:* 248
*Checker666:*  206
*Xanous:* 205.5
*she:* 172
*PostScript99:* 97.5
*NightSpy2:* 14
*KnightDreamer:* 0 - Banned

*Lower League*

*Mikasan527:* 136.5 
*Ginsan:* 91
*PennyRoyal:* 90.5
*MysticalDipshit:* 76
*StaySharp:* 42
*Jkniager:* 33.5
*LonelyCloud:* 22.5
*DragonMaster21:*21.5
*pelko:*15.5
*Taffy:* 12
*Matte87:* 12
*Chikko:*8
*Lmrhone:* 2.5
*Texture:* 0 - Banned


*Team Scores*  Updated 18/04/2013


*Team Sun:* 477.5
*Team Blood:* 355.5
*Team Wine:* 233.5
*Team Jungle:* 107.5

*Team Mud:* 144
*Team Desert:* 169.5
*Team Moss:* 113.5
*Team Darkness:* 49
*Team Stone:* 45.5
*Team Illusion:* 23.5
*Team Sea:* 2.5

* And we have a few winners! Team Sun won Upper League and so did BrandonBoss!

Lower League was won by Team Mud and in that team was Mikasan527!

*

*Thanks for playing everyone *

----------


## Ginsan

Dayum I didn't win :/  I blame my lack of sleep, the next cookies ARMAYNN!!

----------


## Scionox

Congrats BrandonBoss and Mikasan527 and yay for the team Sun!  :Awesome Dance: 
Also huzzah 3rd place, though where those two points came from, did i miscounted somewhere?  :Thinking: 
Still, reached my goal of getting 200+ of points, so yay.  ::D:

----------


## she

Thanks Matte and everyone :smiley:  congratulations to the winners :smiley:  really nice competition :smiley:

----------


## Raven Knight

Congrats to the winners!  If only it had lasted one more night, had some good ones last night!  lol!  Cool competition!  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

Yeah thanks Matte for creating this competition and everyone for joining, it was lots of fun! I'm looking forward to the next competition  :tongue2:

----------


## NightSpy2

Sorry Xanous!  :Sad: 
I feel really bad for letting the team down! 

I was extremely busy with school and stuff, so I think I didn't get LD's due to stress... Sorry again.
Good job on racking up loads of points though!

Congrats to everyone who participated! Hopefully I'll see you in next competition, and hopefully next time I'll actually get some points!  :wink2:

----------


## Taffy

One day I'll get a lucid during the competition again, like the good old days... =w=)b

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-12-a.html

New competition thread up! Everyone sign up! Checker is running it, so the whole thing will probably be rigged.  :wink2:

----------


## Ginsan

Thanks Natsu, gets me fired up!! If ya know what I mean  :Shades wink:

----------


## Scionox

To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.  :smiley: 
Two weeks from this post i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.  :Thinking: 
The winner will get a nice prize!  ::D: 




*Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.

To get points from dream control tasks you have to be lucid ofcourse, otherwise points from those tasks are not counted.

Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.*  ::reading:: 

_Basic/Standard Tasks_

*Remember the fragment of the dream   -   0.5 point*

Remember the whole dream   -   1 point*

Become lucid   -   5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)

Do an successful Reality Check   -   1 point

Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed   -   1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)

Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream   -   3 points

Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream   -   2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)

Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Advanced Tasks

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Full Transformation   -   10 points

Challenge Tasks

I will announce the challenge tasks periodically as well as the points you can get for them. You have the time to achieve the task until the next task is announced, but i will post a message one day before next set of challenge tasks is announced as a warning, so keep an eye on that as well.
The points from the challenge tasks are awarded both for you and your team and they do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum.

Current Tasks

Lower League Basic Task - Fly to the Moon, describe what you find there - 10 points

Upper League Advanced Task - Fly to the Saturn and slide on Saturn's ring, describe what you experience on your way through space as well - 20 points

Bonus Task - Visit and explore Dreamworld Academy, more info on that here: Dream World Academy - 15 points

Three Step Tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done. Additional points from each task can be gotten only once and you have to choose them before doing them. The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Team Tasks

When you achieve the team task, you get the points like usually, but when another teammate achieves the task as well, the team gets 10 additional points. If the whole team arhieves the same task, additional 10 points will be given to the team. Both additional point bonuses do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum. Team tasks can only be achieved once and they do not stack with Three Step Tasks.

Meet your teammate   -   5 points

Exchange pocket content   -   5 points

Help your teammate to do dream control task from basic or advanced list   -   5 points ()

Explore the dreamworld with your teammate   -   5 points

Fight each other   -   10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers   -   10 points

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

BrandonBoss - 281.5 (15)
KingYoshi - 214 (30)
Kraom - 213 (30)
she - 171.5 (30)
Checker666 - 143.5 (5)
Ctharlhie - 118.5 (15)
PostScript99 - 52
StaySharp - 46.5

Lower League

NyxCC - 125.5 (15)
PennyRoyal - 102 (5)
Zoth - 74 (15)
DragonMaster21 - 62.5
Diceycle - 54 (5)
realdealmagic - 40.5
JoannaB - 24
LonelyCloud - 9
Taffy - 1
transient - 9 -left
dreamstudent123 - 0 -DQ
Zionize - 0 -DQ
fennecgirl - 0 -DQ
SilentEternity - 0 -left

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Ruby - 313
Team Sapphire - 295.5
Team Amethyst - 280
Team Emerald - 235

Lower League

Team Steel - 119.5
Team Obsidian - 97
Team Gold - 86.5
Team Bronze - 68
Team Silver - 49
Team Cobalt - 40.5
Team Copper - 1
*

(Last score update was at GMT +3 01:13 PM 30th May)
*Note: Dreams you had Thursday - Friday night counts.

   Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
*

----------


## JoannaB

I remember 1 dream.  :smiley:  So that's one point for me and team gold.

For anyone interested, here is my DJ entry: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...tasting-46499/

----------


## Scionox

One fragment, 0.5 points.  ::zzz:: 
17th May 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## realdealmagic

I have fragments from 4 of my dreams, and had a failed WBTB attempt.

3 points.

----------


## Diceycle

Its just a fragment for me today

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams (might remember more later) = 3 points
WBTB attempt = 1 point

Total = 4 points. 

A little annoyed... I thought I was gonna LD last night but I didn't sleep till 130 or so. 3 hours after going to bed.

----------


## Zoth

WBTB attempt: 1 point
1 dream + 2 fragments: 2 points.
Dj entry.

Total= 3 points.

Really bad night, but I had to adjust my sleep schedule. GO TEAM....

Bronze! I was about to say orange, but checker made the names sound more heroic xD

edit: my tasks are: manipulation of an element; advanced flying and advanced summoning.

----------


## Taffy

Just a fragment / 0.5 points for me.

----------


## KingYoshi

Oh my, sounds awesome! So, how do I go about getting in on this?

Edit: Oops, sorry should have checked around first. I see the sign up list now  :tongue2: . Sorry about that. One of ya'll can delete this post, so it doesn't mess up your thread.

----------


## she

4 dreams, 1 fragment,WBTB try - 5,5 points
My three-step task:
Element Manipulation - 8 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)
Advanced Summoning - 10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

----------


## Scionox

And three fragments two fragments and one dream here.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ientist-46517/

@KingYoshi
You are in!  :smiley: 

@BrandonBoss
I had a problem not being able to fall asleep for some time as well.  ::huh:: 

@Zoth
Thanks!  ::D: 

@Everyone
Don't forget to select the Three Step Tasks!  :tongue2: 
Mine's:
Full Transformation
Advanced Summoning
Element Manipulation

Edit: managed to recall the rest of one of the dreams.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Excellent!

Fly, Basic Summon, Teleportation - Three tasks

3 Dreams (3), 1 Lucid (5) = *8 pts*

Does interacting with an animal in your dream count as DC? 

DILD - Depth Perception is important, Someone's Stash,  Animated Mushroom Clouds

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm with KingYoshi, awesome  ::D: 
Do we need to declare what team tasks we will do, or just decide with teammate?

----------


## JoannaB

For my three step task when I get lucid: I want to summon some chocolate into my pocket (so that's basic summoning), eat the chocolate, and open a door expecting the Taj Mahal to be on the other side (?) or flying (?) - I can't decide which - I watched a video about the Taj Mahal and would like to watch one again this evening because I would really love to visit it in my dream but flying is always a great idea. Hmm, choices choices.

----------


## Sozu

*2 dreams.*
Boring it wasn't able to choose teams, and that non respond on any question, whatever.

----------


## PostScript99

2 dreams, 2 pointses.

----------


## JoannaB

> *2 dreams.*
> Boring it wasn't able to choose teams, and that non respond on any question, whatever.



Whereas I kind of like the idea that one cannot choose one's teammate: it encourages one to try to make a new friend on DV. Plus if one could choose then some people might be in higher demand, especially if they participated in prior challenges and proved that they can get more points already.

Checkers does respond to questions, just not always right away. I think we need to be patient on that because being the goalkeeper of such a challenge is a lot of extra work that he has taken on out of the goodness of his heart without payment and thus I think it's awesome that he is as responsive as he is given the challenging position.

----------


## Scionox

@PennyRoyal

I think animals can be counted as an dream character... I personally would consider any sentient/semi-sentient dream being a dream character i guess.  :Thinking: 

@Ctharlhie

Only Three Step Tasks need pre-selection, team tasks are like normal tasks except you get team bonuses for score.  :smiley: 

@LonelyCloud

Sorry about that, i was pretty sure i did responded to that, but apparently i did not...  ::shock::   :Oops:   ::embarrassed::  I guess i need to keep track of my posts more...
Though my response would be that, ability to select someone for a team could make things somewhat less fair unless everyone would have selected team manually... Maybe that could be a nice idea for a change for one of the next competitions though.  :Thinking:

----------


## Ctharlhie

My three-step tasks:

Eat Something - 4 points
Teleport - 7 points
Advanced Flying - 10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Aim for the stars, right? : q

I'm not sure how those three will fit together, but hey.

----------


## Scionox

::D:  And thus challenge tasks have arrived!  ::D:  

*Lower League Basic Task - Fly to the Moon, describe what you find there - 10 points*

*Upper League Advanced Task - Fly to the Saturn and slide on Saturn's ring, describe what you experience on your way through space as well - 20 points*

*Bonus Task - Visit and explore Dreamworld Academy, more info on that here: Dream World Academy - 15 points*
*Note: Don't forget that you have to post dream journal entry as well for points to count. *

----------


## Sensei

Love the tasks Checker!

Forgot to put a 3 step task for me. How about**:
1) Partial transformation (I have never done any before, so I shall start small.  :tongue2: )
2) Teleport
3) Full transformation

 :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

So, got 2 fragments (2*0.5), 3 dreams (3*1), WBTB – attempt (1).  1+3+1 = 5 points for me and team Steel!  ::banana:: 

 17 May Creepy stairway, smart kid, panda-like creature

My three step tasks are 1. Interact with a DC 2. Eat something 3. Telekinesis

@ LonelyCould, Hey team mate, how about we set to meet at the Colosseum and have a proper fight?  :Shades wink:

----------


## PostScript99

1. basic
2.eat
3. advanced flight

Quick question: can the three step tasks be repeated in a different dream if you have already done it or is it a one shot deal?

----------


## Kraom

Huh do dreams from last night count? If so then all I really accomplished was advanced flying, flew up into space kind of by accident. Well also becoming lucid and successfully stabilizing.. too bad my lucid ended prematurely, coulda got more points ;(
And besides that I remember a full dream. Because I woke from it kind of force ended it instead of just becoming lucid.
So I guess that's 17 for the first dream and just 1 other point for a whole dream. SO 18.
Oh and my three step task list.
1.Flying
2.Telekinesis
3.Interact with a DC
Oooh, I just saw that I have to DJ these, well haven't done that in a while guess I'll have to start again..
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/krao...o-space-46525/

----------


## she

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/she/...e-coals-46523/
3 dreams, 1 fr. - 3.5 points
WBTB - 3 points
Become lucid - 5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Element Manipulation - 8 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)
6.5 + 20(for LD) + 15 ( 1 and 2 of three step task) =41.5
total for comp -47 points

----------


## Scionox

One fragment from a nap for me.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...ragment-46530/

@PostScript99

You don't have to repeat them though same dream if you don't want/wasn't able to, you can do task 1 in one dream and do task 2 in different dream and so on.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

I had two dream frags (+0.5, +0.5) and 1 non-lucid last night (+1). Here is the entry...
Frags/Non-lucids (1) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Also, my three step task will be:

Phase through large object/wall
Element Manipulation
Mass Telekinesis

----------


## Zoth

Dream entry.

- 1 fragment: 0,5 points
- 2 dreams (non-lucid): 2 points
- 1 successful WBTB: 3 points

- *1st lucid (WILD)*: 5+3= 8 points
1st lucid tasks:
stabilize= 2 points
reality check= 1 points
fully move through big solid object= 8 points
element manipulation (air)= 8 points
interact with dream character= 2 points
advanced flying= 10 points
basic summoning= 4 points
extra points for completing 2 of three step tasks: 15
Total points from 1st lucid tasks= 20 points (due cap) + 15 = 35 points

- *2nd lucid (MILD)*: 5 points
2nd lucid tasks:
reality check= 1 points
stabilize= 2 points
interact with dream character= 2 points
basic summoning= 4 points
flying= 4 points
Total points from 2nd lucid tasks= 13 points

0,5 + 2 + 3 + 35 + 5 + 13= 58,5 points

Total points now: 61,5 for me.

Where are you team partner :O?

edit: three step challenge tasks don't count towards team score, so team bronze is at 46,5.

----------


## Ctharlhie

2 fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Just two fragments this time.

Gonna have to bring out my A game tonight  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

I had decided this was a successful WBTB since it did ultimately get me lucid briefly - so 3 points

1 dream fragment: 0.5 point
Became lucid: 5 points

So that's 8.5 points total

Here is my DJ entry (I am not sure what the definition of success in WBTB is - it did get me lucid, but not as a WILD and not right away - so I am assuming that still counts as success): 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...wake-up-46542/

Highlight: "Ah, but I am not really in the laundry room. This is a dream. I bet if I open my eyes, I will discover, that I am in my bed." And so I did.

----------


## Diceycle

was one dream and a small fragment today => 1.5 points

for my three steps:
-eating
-element manipulation
-advanced summoning

----------


## Xvaiuer

I'm not sure if it's too late for me to join this, so I'm just going to throw this out there. I had a lucid dream last night, interacted with a DC  :Shades wink: , remember a fragment, Successful DEILD, and I don't know if this would be considered a successful WBTB, because I didn't mean for it to happen, but it did get me into a LD, and last but not least I stabilized a dream. That's 14.5 I believe. Dang, I'm on a roll. xD

----------


## JoannaB

I went back to bed, but did not try hard enough to WBTB so that does not count, but I did have:

1 more dream - 1 point
1 more fragment - 0.5 points

So that's 1.5 points to be added to my 8.5 points from earlier this morning, so that's 10 points for this night! Now I am getting up for good.

Edit: Adding the 10 points to previous night's 1 point, my total total is 11 thus far.

----------


## Sozu

*1 fragment*


@JoannaB
Well, the person who I wanted to team with, I already know in real life as it's a workmate.
And I don't see what's bad with _"it encourages one to try to make a new friend on DV"_ :S

@Checker666
Ah okey.
Yeah, it might find somewhat unfair if some team are the most best ones or so.

----------


## JoannaB

> *1 fragment*
> 
> 
> @JoannaB
> Well, the person who I wanted to team with, I already know in real life as it's a workmate.
> And I don't see what's bad with _"it encourages one to try to make a new friend on DV"_ :S
> .



Ah, yes, I understand about wanting to team up with someone you know in real life. I didn't say making a new friend was bad. the opposite. At least I intended to say the opposite: it is good to make a new online friend.  :smiley: 

now where is that partner of mine?

@Dragonmaster21  I would really appreciate it if you showed up. I can't get enough points on my own, though I am trying and taking this competition very seriously, and seeing progress already. It would be more fun with a partner who is not absent though.

Btw, my seven year old son wants to have a dream competition with me now too, so tonight he and I start counting our points and we shall see who wins our mini competition. he has had lucid dreams already as well.

----------


## Sensei

Arg! 
6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB fail = 1 point. 

Total = 7 points
Total total = 11 points

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Ah, yes, I understand about wanting to team up with someone you know in real life. I didn't say making a new friend was bad. the opposite. At least I intended to say the opposite: it is good to make a new online friend. 
> 
> now where is that partner of mine?
> 
> @Dragonmaster21  I would really appreciate it if you showed up. I can't get enough points on my own, though I am trying and taking this competition very seriously, and seeing progress already. It would be more fun with a partner who is not absent though.
> 
> Btw, my seven year old son wants to have a dream competition with me now too, so tonight he and I start counting our points and we shall see who wins our mini competition. he has had lucid dreams already as well.



It's awesome that your son is already LDing, if he learns at 7 them he'll probably have them for life and be a natural due to neuronal plasticity.

----------


## Zoth

> Arg!



Stop slacking, some people got money invested on you to win this! xD





> It would be more fun with a partner who is not absent though.



Ditto =/





> Btw, my seven year old son wants to have a dream competition with me now too, so tonight he and I start counting our points and we shall see who wins our mini competition. he has had lucid dreams already as well.



You should totally sign him up for the next one ^^ Ah, must be cool having a mother with such exotic hobbies. I heard people here in Dreamviews that met other lucid dreamers by being recognized doing a reality check. I met some portuguese people in waking life after meeting them in lucid dreaming forums, but it's not the same thing  ::D:

----------


## Kraom

Well I did have three lucid dreams and two recalled dreams, but uhh in the lucid dreams I really accomplished nothing.. well I mean one of them was alright.. anyways..
Three boring lucids and a dream. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Lucid: Five points for becoming lucid and that's it.. didn't stabilize or anything, and it was quite short.  :Sad: 

Second Lucid: Three points for successful WBTB, five for becoming lucid, two points for Interacting with a DC, two points for successfully stabilizing and then I did move the sun in my dream so I feel like that would count as mass TK? Sun is pretty enormous IMO and far away.. So then ten more points.

Third Lucid: Just the five for lucid and two for interacting with a DC. Again no stabilization

So, altogether that is 5(for first LD) + 19(for second LD) + 3(for the wbtb) + 7(for third LD) and lastly + 2 for my two random dreams.. So 36 total points for today then added to my 18 and new total is! 54.

----------


## Sensei

2 more dreams = 2 points
Almost lucid during that nap. Should get come LDs tonight. 

Total total = *13 points*

----------


## JoannaB

Unsuccessful WILD attempt during attempted nap. 0 points  :Sad: 

I got very relaxed and got some cool hypnagogic images, but failed to actually fall asleep. No nap for me today.

----------


## NyxCC

An hour of insomnia, got lots of fragments today. 
2 dreams (2*1), 8 fragments (8*0.5), WBTB try (1) = 2+4+1=7 for me and team Steel! 

Some insomnia, lots of guinea pigs and FAs/

Good job guys, keep it up!  :smiley:

----------


## PostScript99

I'm not the only one having a bad week, I see.....
3 dreams= 3

----------


## Zyangur

2 dreams and a fragment - 2.5 points

Three step task:
Invulnerability
Teleportation
Full Transformation

----------


## realdealmagic

Got a full dream last night and 2 fragments. Failed WBTB

Total: 3

----------


## Scionox

Two dreams, two fragments, three points. Plus two fragments from a nap and got lucid in one of them for a bit, nine points.  ::zzz:: 

18th May 2013 Spirits, Fraxy, Buying planets and Cataclysm, RPG game, Tank warfare - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

19th May 2013 Fragments and short lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@Xvaiuer

Sorry, but the competition sign up was closed a while ago, you are welcome in the next competition though, i will try to do them more often than they were previously.  :wink2: 
Congrats on the lucid dream though!  ::thumbup:: 

@JoannaB

Good luck in your mini competition!  :tongue2: 

@Zoth

You forgot two points from remembering full dreams.  ::huh:: 

@Kraom

Forgot two(or three? I see only one non-lucid in DJ entry) points as well.  :Thinking: 

Remember people, recalling fragment/dream counts points for lucid dreams as well as for non-lucid ones.

----------


## she

4 dreams,wbtb try - 5 points
total - 52 points

----------


## Zoth

Awful night xD

3 dream fragments and a failed WBTB= 2.5 points.
total= 66 points.

Will post the DJ entry in a bit.

----------


## Diceycle

again only a dream and a fragment

also a question about the team tasks:
is this about shared LDing? or is it just symbolic? 
since ive never met my teammate before and he doesnt seem to be participating i have no idea how to do these tasks in case i get lucid (and i also dont really belive in shared LDs)

----------


## realdealmagic

I remember only fragments. Became lucid, performed a reality check and stabilized the dream. 





> I remember being on the street, and realizing that I was dreaming. There was no particular trigger, simply, "Oh, I'm dreaming!"
> I do a nose pinch reality check to make sure, then look at my hands to stabilize. They become more clear and more vivid, as if someone's turned up the contrast. All the lines seem deeper, all the colours more vibrant than waking life. It's odd. I remember remembering the Competition and decide to try and fly again, but I fail.
> 
> As I said, only fragments. Horribly fragmented.



Total: 8.5 points

----------


## Ctharlhie

One dream.

She and Zoth are running away with the competition  :tongue2: 

Total: 2

I have this tickly feeling I had a lucid last night I can't recall due to alcohol *facepalm*

----------


## JoannaB

First of all: Yay, my team partner is in the game! Welcome Dragonmaster21!

I had 3 fragments (1.5 points), and two failed WBTB attempts (2 points).

So total for the night: 3.5 points. Total total: 14.5 points

here is a link to my DJ - that first fragment was something else:

Fragment: Victorian Loose Woman Getting Drunk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PostScript99

All or nothing on this one.

3 REM Rebound

Total 8 pts.

----------


## Sensei

::breakitdown:: 

I beat my record of lucids last night! I think I also beat my record of lucids that I didn't accomplish much in though.  :tongue2:  got one thing accomplished on #8. 

9 Dreams = 9 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Move hand through solid object = 4 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Advanced summoning = 10 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
WBTB success = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Move hand through solid object = 4 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
DEILD = 2 points
RC = 1 point
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Basic summon = 4 points (may be advanced)

Total = 108 points? Gonna re add it later when I am awake again. Sleeeeeeep is calling. Checker I shall need you to verify my summonings. With the first one I brought someone from a picture to real life by reaching through and grabbing them. Don't know if that counts as summoning, but it was right in front of my eyes. Second one I said "book" and a book was floating right in from of me (after the appropriate poofy clouds). That is also "right in front", but it is small. Don't update my scores till I look at them whilst more awake. Sickness is keeping me on bed for more. Hoping for more lucid.  :smiley: 

*Edit:* 
111 points. someone please tell me if I am wrong on the points if you add them. I am still tired from sickness.  :tongue2: 

total total = *124 points*

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/bran...e-night-46565/

----------


## PostScript99

> I beat my record of lucids last night! I think I also beat my record of lucids that I didn't accomplish much in though.  got one thing accomplished on #8. 
> 
> 9 Dreams = 9 points
> Lucid = 5 points
> RC = 1 point
> Stabilize = 2 points
> Interact with a DC = 2 points
> Lucid = 5 points
> RC = 1 point
> ...



 ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit::  ::holyshit:: 

Impossible!

----------


## Sozu

*+3 fragments*

----------


## transient

Two frags and an unsuccessful WBTB. Damn Brandon Boss, doin' work  ::shock::

----------


## Taffy

One fragment

----------


## Kraom

> @Kraom
> 
> Forgot two(or three? I see only one non-lucid in DJ entry) points as well.



Hmm, well I didn't separate them it just says and a dream, but there's two dreams in it. But it's only one point so I'm fine if you don't wanna award it lol. 

Anyways, this morning had two lucids. 
Two more lucids and some other stuff. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views 
I uhh forgot to post the 'other stuff' it was just a dream and a fragment so I don't care enough to make a new entry for them lol.

First lucid: 5 points (for becoming lucid) + 3 (for successful wbtb) + 1 (for the whole dream, since I know that they count towards lucids too.)

Second Lucid: 5 points (for becoming lucid) + 4 points (for flying) + 5 (for first in three step task list) + 2 (for stabilizing) + 4 (for telekinesis) + 10 (for second in three step task list) and finally + 1 point (for remembering the whole dream again. )

So 40 points for the morning there added to my score of 56 and so new total is- 96.

Also, @brandonboss,
Nice job on the eight lucids! (But how am I supposed to win like this huh?!) But seriously good job.
And your math is correct, 111, unless that other one was advanced summoning then it's more haha.

----------


## Sensei

Thanks guys.  :tongue2:  zoth has money on me, so I have to sleep like a beast!

2 more dreams = 2 more points

Total total = 126 points * (once checker checks)

----------


## Scionox

2 fragments for me.  ::zzz:: 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...agments-46568/

@Diceycle

Symbolic, your teammate in dream can be DC, i really hope that your teammate shows up though...  ::undecided:: 

@PostScript99

Sorry  :Sad:  , REM Rebound was removed from the task list because it was probably the only task not directly related to dreaming and that not many people use it, or know about it anyway, plus i am all for consistency and stable sleeping schedule myself.  :Thinking: 

@BrandonBoss

Whoa, great job on this one!  :Clap: 
I guess bringing from the picture counts as summoning, also it's an interesting way anyways to think about it. As for the book, definitely advanced!  :smiley: 
Also, counting that one dream hit the max, 113 points for the whole thing i think.

@Kraom

Ah, i'm just used to the DJ style that i use, haha, i'll count it when i'll be updating the score.  :wink2:

----------


## PostScript99

Seriously?! I just deprived myself of 6 hours of sleep for nothing.  :Sad:

----------


## Sensei

Well I chained it off an LD, just not another DEILD, so I thought it wouldn't count. :/ Sounds good. 

112 + 13 (prior) + 2 (morning sleep after initial LDs)*
= 127 points total (Checker approved)* 

I love being lucid so much! I shall do this again tonight. I need to remember some tasks though.  :tongue2:  I don't ever transform, so it is hard to even think about in an LD.

----------


## NyxCC

Got a strange lucid, interacted with PennyRoyal (not team mate), learned something that I can't remember. WBTB try after the lucid, no success. 

1 lucid (5), interact with a DC (2), three step task part one (5), 2 dreams (2*1), 5 fragments (5*0.5), WBTB try (1) 
5+2+5+2+2.5+1=17.5 points for me and team Steel!  :smiley: 

DJ Entry 19 May/

----------


## she

try to fly to Jupiter - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
3 dreams, wbtb  - 6 points
Become lucid - 5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Flying - 4 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary) - its third of my three step task
6+20+15 =41
total -93

----------


## PennyRoyal

Night of 17th, 2 Dreams (2), 1 Frag (.5)
Night of 18th, 2 Dreams (2), 1 Frag (.5), WBTB no Lucid (1)

+6 Pts, *14pts Total*

----------


## Scionox

Yay, i broke out of lucid length dry spell.  ::banana:: 
Now to get the dream control going.
Anyway, two fragments, got lucid in one of them, did reality check, flying and partial transformation.  ::zzz:: 
So 15 points.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/chec...-track~-46584/

@realdealmagic

Please post DJ entry of that lucid dream.  :Thinking: 

@JoannaB

WBTB only counts once per night.  :Thinking: 

@Kraom

I counted the non-lucids that were not in DJ, dream journal entry is only required for lucid dreams.  :smiley: 

@BrandonBoss

If i recall correctly the maximum was lowered only for multiple DEILDs(?), unless i have misunderstood that, either way it's something to think about for the next competition.  ::huh:: 

@PostScript99

Sorry  :Sad:  , i really haven't expected anyone to even try that, especially that i haven't even added it to the list in OP...  ::undecided::

----------


## Diceycle

Okay i did it tonight:
one dream => 1pt.
one LD after succsesful WBTB => 9pt.
moved through a closed door => 8pt.
interacted with a DC(My buddy who seconds later became a turtle for no reason) => 2pt.
went for a RC relatively late => 1pt.
next one was freezing a small pool to ice while thinking of element manipulation dont know if it counts => (8pt.)
i then summoned some bacon in my pocket which i later ate => 4pt.(summon) + 4pt.(eating) + 5pt.(three tasks part one) = 13pt.

so complete that would be 
1pt. for a dream
4pt. for WBTB and another dream
20pt. for lucid tasks(even if ele. manupilation doesnt count)
5pt. for three step task 

30 points for today  ::banana::

----------


## JoannaB

Dream 1 - 1 point: You do not exclude a teammate - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Dream 2 - 1 point: Aquarium Disaster, Wonderous creatures - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Would that count as a failed WBTB attempt? In between the two dreams, I wrote the first dream down in detail, repeated mantra several times, tried to WILD usnsuccessfully, tried to go back to sleep eventually successfully but with trouble.

Depending on whether that's a failed WBTB or not - I am still foggy on defininition:* I get either 2 or 3 points for tonight.* 

No lucids, but my two dreams were vivid, and the first one included an empowering non lucid insight moment.

----------


## realdealmagic

I remember 2 fragments, and one whole dream: 2 points
1 failed WBTB = 1 

Total: 3 points

----------


## Sensei

Rather disappointed about last night. Still feeling sick, but now I am feeling too tired for restful sleep. 
4 dreams = 4 points
WBTB fail = 1 point
5 points + 127 = 132 points

@ checker. 
I see. Makes sense I guess. :tongue2:  

I like that you took off REM rebound. I am not a fan of it. It is a lucidity killer. A combo breaker.

----------


## Kraom

Man I hate the school week..

Only two dreams, a fragment and a failed wbtb. 3.5 points. 
Added to 98.5 and I'm at: 102.

----------


## PennyRoyal

5 Dreams (5)
Lucid(5)
Interact with a DC (2)
DEILD(2) (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)
Interact with a DC (2)
Fly+Three step Task (9)

WBTB Success (3)
Lucid(5)
Teleport(7)

*40 Pts, 54 Pts Total*

DJ Entry May 20th

----------


## transient

One full dream and another unsuccessful WBTB  ::?:

----------


## Scionox

For me, two dreams and an fragment - 2.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

20th May 2013 Story about two realities, The truth, Shop, Bandits, Far cry editor - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@Diceycle

can you please post DJ entry for lucid dream?  ::huh:: 

@JoannaB

How much time there were between waking up and going back to sleep, i'd say if it was not long period of time and you were actually trying(i think mantras could count), it could possibly count.  :Thinking:

----------


## Sensei

> @JoannaB
> 
> How much time there were between waking up and going back to sleep, i'd say if it was not long period of time and you were actually trying(i think mantras could count), it could possibly count.



I have always thought that 10+ minutes of actual trying is WBTB, anything less I consider a micro WBTB, which is nothing for this competition.  :tongue2:  Just my opinion! 

also! Get lucid 100 tonight!!! You can do it! Remember that every fifty goes by faster.  :wink2:  You are about to finish your second fifty, and the third will be amazing!

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the longer lucids, Checker!  ::goodjob2:: Haha, it seems we have switched places, because mine are getting shorter. I was more successful in inducing insomnia than a proper ld with my WBTB. Still, became lucid towards the end of a long dream but couldn't do much.  

mini-lucid (5), 2 dreams (2), 2 fragments (2*0.5), WBTB success (3)
5+2+1+3= 11 points for me and team Steel!

DJ Entry 20 May

@ brandonboss, some of us need to be more sleepy to be actually able to fall asleep, 5-10 mins _out_ of bed is optimal for me, then I go back to bed and repeat a mantra, or review goals in mind, etc, it takes me another ten to fifteen minutes to fall asleep if I am lucky.  :tongue2:  So the point is the _effort_ may be more important than the exact timing.

----------


## Kraom

Ahh two more points for two dreams in an afternoon nap.
I suppose I didn't expect to become lucid, but why shouldn't the dreams were no different from the one's had at night.
Anyways, 2 + 102 and my new total is, 104.

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total - 97

----------


## realdealmagic

I remember 3 dreams, but one's a very short false awakening so I don't know if that would only count as a fragment or as a whole dream. 2.5 *or* 3 points there.

I got lucid in one of those dreams, and will write it up later after my exam. Successful WBTB and interacting with DC.

11.5 *or* 12 points there. 'Tis down to your disgression. Again, I'll write up my lucid later  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

0.5 points from the fragment from the nap.

21st May 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sorry, don't have enough time to update the OP with scores today  :Oops:  , busy day and all, but i'll definitely update it tomorrow.  :smiley: 

@BrandonBoss @NyxCC

Thanks, will definitely get it during the next nap!  :smiley: 
As for WBTB timing, hmmm, i guess it is really more about mindset and trying, though length is still a factor... which varies from person to person.  :Thinking: 
I think it can be counted as long as actually trying and and time is not too short(more of micro WBTB) or too long(more of a nap). 

@realdealmagic

Personally i count dream as fragment when i feel like i am missing some chunk of it's storyline to say, length does not matters. Again though it seem to vary how people count what is fragment and what is not. I'd say if you remember it fully then it counts as full.  :wink2:

----------


## JoannaB

Not a good night for dreaming for me: just 1 fragment (0.5point). The fragment was about dreams and reality and morality but that's all I remember.

----------


## Ctharlhie

1 semi-lucid dream from WBTB. Jeez, nothing like having to get results on demand to kill lucidity. >_<

(Will update journal a bit later)

----------


## Diceycle

i went back to normal today just a simple dream  +1 for me

@Checker 

i started a dream jornal 

May 20th - Rotten Teeth and First Control - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
May 21st - Injection not as bad as expected? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Zoth

haven't posted since yesterday:

3 dream fragments and one failed WBTB= 2.5

and last night: zero everything  :tongue2: 

total points: 68.5

----------


## Sensei

2 frags = 1 point
1 lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Advanced summon = 10 points

Total = 18 points

Will post the lucid later. I don't remember all of it, start or finish, just the middle. Trying to remember it better for now.

Edit:
Dream.
I know I am dreaming and I am talking to my wife. She asks me where a few people are and I summon four or five people in the air and they are flying down to us to hang out. Very small part of a dream.  :tongue2:  trying to remember more.

----------


## PennyRoyal

3 Dreams (3)
Lucid (5)
Reality Check (1)

9 pts, *63 pts total*

DJ Entry

----------


## PostScript99

Lucid, will post DJ when power is back on and I have time.

+5 points +3 flying + WBTB success= 11

Flying was the only thing I could remember, since I haven't done it since forever. I'm glad I broke that dryspell, but I have a lot of catching up to do.  :smiley: 

Oh, and the other nights:

9 dreams,  2 failed WBTB= 11

Total (unverified) = 27 pts.

Don't worry, Kraom, I won't let you down now!  :smiley:  Now if only I could nap, then I could rack up some major points... ::?:

----------


## Sozu

_[EDIT] Recalled more details and a fragment I coutned as before, I count now as a dream_

*+2 dreams
+1 fragment*
= +2,5 points

----------


## Kraom

> Don't worry, Kraom, I won't let you down now!  Now if only I could nap, then I could rack up some major points...



Pishaw, I was never worried.  :wink2: 

Also,
3 fragments, 4 dreams and a failed WBTB.
So total 6.5 added to 104 and new total is, 110.5
And I'll probably end up journaling these, even though they aren't lucid, just for fun, since I recorded them on my phone so they'd be easier to remember.

----------


## StaySharp

Well due to the perfect timing of the competition my first post in here is delayed quite a bit, but I'm back home and have enough time and interentz now.

3 Fragments:  1,5 Points
5 Dreams: 5 Points

Got lucid once: 5 Points
Reality Check: 1 Point

12,5 Points for now

----------


## Zyangur

From the past few days:
1 Dream: 1 point
3 fragments: 1.5 points

Last night  ::D: 
1 dream: 1 point
Became Lucid: 5 points
RCed: 1 point

1 fragment: 0.5 points

Part of DJ:
[spoiler]
I don't know what we were digging for. Eventually, the sun set, and it was really dark. I went over to my dad, and told him we should go inside, but he said "NO, KEEP WORKING." At this point, I suddenly became lucid and knew I was dreaming. Nothing in the scene came to me as weird, I just became more conscious and aware. I pinched my nose for the RC, but right after I woke up.
[/spoiler]

Total Overall: 12.5 Points

----------


## Sensei

> Well due to the perfect timing of the competition my first post in here is delayed quite a bit, but I'm back home and have enough time and interentz now.
> 
> 3 Fragments:  1,5 Points
> 5 Dreams: 5 Points
> 
> Got lucid once: 5 Points
> Reality Check: 1 Point
> 
> 12,5 Points for now




Yay! I am not alone.  :smiley:  Nice job getting lucid! Keep up the good work. 

Everyone will know the wrath of team ruby!

----------


## Zoth

> Everyone will know the wrath of team ruby!



Sir, do you think that having a team name based on a precious gem will save you?! We are prepared...

----------


## Sensei

oh, you did not just bring Pokemon into this.

Pokemon Ruby version. I choose you! Groudon!

----------


## transient

Two frags and one full dream. Yet another fruitless WBTB, sigh...

----------


## KingYoshi

6 dreams last night and not a single lucid dream  :tongue2: . I am in a slump it seems.

Question. Is it a requirement to type up non-lucid dreams as well, or....?

----------


## StaySharp

> Yay! I am not alone.  Nice job getting lucid! Keep up the good work. 
> 
> Everyone will know the wrath of team ruby!



Damn right  :wink2: , and this night my recall worked again, even though it's still weak compared to how it should be and soon will be again.

5 Dreams: 5 Points

Total: 17,5 Points

----------


## realdealmagic

Only a fragment last night  :Sad: 

Oh well! *Here* is my lucid from yesterday.

Also just added up all my points, I should have a total of 30 now  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

Two fragments from sleep. Two dreams from nap, one DILD another DEILD, in DILD done RC, stabilization, interaction with DC and full transformation(Yay! Though it was not exactly into what i planned, haha), in DEILD reality check and interaction with DC. 0.5*2+1*2+5+1+2+2+10+2+1+2+5=33  ::D: 

21st May 2013 Talking on hydro plant, browsing forums, some game - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

22nd May 2013 100th Lucid and additional DEILD, Wandering at home, Transformation - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@Ctharlhie

Waiting for DJ entry and clarification on 'semi-lucid' before i can update your score.  :Thinking: 

@PostScript99

Congrats on breaking dry spell!  ::thumbup:: 

@KingYoshi

Non-lucids are not required to be typed here, but you can type them up if you want to.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

1 long and complicated dream - 1 point
2 fragments - 1 point

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...-poland-46651/

2 points for tonight, for a total of 19 overall

----------


## Ctharlhie

*Spoiler* for _Semi-lucid dream from 21st (WBTB_: 



I'm with a friend driving somewhere, I'm the passenger. We pull up to a petrol station and W fills up and goes into the store to pay. Suddenly the car is in the store and driving around the aisles of its own volition. Freaked, I get out and start walking around. I bump into some flatmates from Uni and say an awkward hello. Next I'm back in in the car with W and a DC who is oddly like a cross between two other friends of mine. We are going to a small town near my hometown. The road is busy with cars and people walking packs of dogs in the middle of the road! We arrive as some kind of burial ground where we are looking for some treasure. I believe myself to be dream sharing with my friends and suggest that we all look away and look back to see if something cool appears. So I look away. One of my friends says, 'is that good enough?' I look back and there is a gothic Weeping Angel statue carved from a crooked and twisted tree.I'm woken by external noise.




This morning I did WBTB and SSILD and had some lucid false awakenings where I constituted a new dream scene but was woken by external noise (see a pattern here? I'm gonna start using ear plugs.)

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Dreams(2)
Failed Wbtb(1)

3 pts, *66 pts total*

----------


## Zoth

1 dream fragment. I think I'm loosing motivation, stress is reaching me. Must get back on track!

----------


## JoannaB

> *Spoiler* for _Semi-lucid dream from 21st (WBTB_: 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with a friend driving somewhere, I'm the passenger. We pull up to a petrol station and W fills up and goes into the store to pay. Suddenly the car is in the store and driving around the aisles of its own volition. Freaked, I get out and start walking around. I bump into some flatmates from Uni and say an awkward hello. Next I'm back in in the car with W and a DC who is oddly like a cross between two other friends of mine. We are going to a small town near my hometown. The road is busy with cars and people walking packs of dogs in the middle of the road! We arrive as some kind of burial ground where we are looking for some treasure. I believe myself to be dream sharing with my friends and suggest that we all look away and look back to see if something cool appears. So I look away. One of my friends says, 'is that good enough?' I look back and there is a gothic Weeping Angel statue carved from a crooked and twisted tree.I'm woken by external noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I did WBTB and SSILD and had some lucid false awakenings where I constituted a new dream scene but was woken by external noise (see a pattern here? I'm gonna start using ear plugs.)



See I would call that a full lucid because you definitely knew it was a dream, and you even were able to do an impressive summoning, but alas your awareness was not all that you desired and your logic was not as good as waking logic, but I would call that a lucid.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> See I would call that a full lucid because you definitely knew it was a dream, and you even were able to do an impressive summoning, but alas your awareness was not all that you desired and your logic was not as good as waking logic, but I would call that a lucid.



Eh, standards. I expect better of myself than to think I'm dream sharing with DCs, personally... Then again, if you think it was lucid, it can be lucid. I'll take the points  ::lol:: 

(I'm not belittling any experiences here. I have a categorisation system based on cognitive functioning, but what I call semi-lucids have the potential to still be amazing experiences that others would call lucid.)

I believe this puts me at total 20 points, (we have to declare dream control tasks beforehand to claim the points? Otherwise I'll bag the points for summoning  :tongue2: )

----------


## she

3 dreams, 1 fragment - 3,5 ps
total 100,5 ps

----------


## JoannaB

If we have to declare dream control tasks beforehand (which I don't think we do?), just in case: I intend to meet my partner DragonMaster21 and fight him. That and summon chocolate, eat whatever I summon (hopefully chocolate), fly, and go to the Taj Mahal. And most of those I had mentioned before in my three step task, but the fighting my teammate is a new goal.

----------


## Sensei

No, we don't have to declare anything but the 3 step task. You get points for anything you do in a lucid that is on the list. 

Also. Lucid means knowing you are dreaming when you are dreaming.  :tongue2:  nothing more, nothing less. You know this.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Ok, (Brandon)boss.  :tongue2: 

24 points, then.

----------


## Diceycle

got another fragment and two dreams today => 2.5 points

----------


## StaySharp

Ah right, the 3ST...

1. Fly
2. Elemental Manipulation
3 Telekinesis

Yeah I guess I'll go with this this time around.

----------


## Zyangur

I had 4 lucid dreams last night  ::D:  . They all took place in different dreams, but at the same place.

Fragment: 0.5
Became Lucid: 5
RC: 1




> This is just a fragment of a dream. I was in my house. I became lucid, and RCed. I decided to go outside and fly around. I jumped off the deck, put my arms out, and imagined floating. I ended up gliding a bit, and then landing face-first on the ground. I got up, and tried to fly again, and this time I floated a bit.



Dream: 1

Dream: 1
Became Lucid: 5
RC: 1




> This time, I was sitting on the counter by the stove with my computer, but it was daytime, and there was a large window in the room. I became aware that I was dreaming. I thought 'Oh crap, this is where I was before. I'm getting out of here. I grabbed my computer and jumped and smashed through the window. Luckily, there was a massive lake, so I landed in the lake instead of on the ground. I swam to the surface, but then I woke up.



Dream 1:
Became Lucid: 5
RC: 1
Full Transformation: 10
(My clothing was still on, but the rest of me had transformed)




> I could tell I was dreaming, so I thought of tasks for Checker's competition. I saw a really nice car, and I tried to teleport myself into the drivers seat, but whatever I was trying didn't work. Eventually, I ran up to the car, and tried to get in it, but the person inside drove away. Then, I ran down towards the lake I had jumped into before. There was a huge cliff in front of me (going down). I was going to try and fly into the lake, but then I decided not to. I saw some cheetahs (again?!? They were in an earlier LD), and decided to try transformation for on task. I got down on all four, and ran towards them. I could feel the transformation, but my clothing was still on. I reached them and woke up.



Dream: 1
Became Lucid: 5
RC: 1
Interact with a DC: 2
Fly: 4




> I became aware I was dreaming, and RCed. I went up to my dad and said, "Dad, you're dreaming! Here, plug your nose!" Then, I demonstrated flying to him. I jumped up and hovered a bit. Then I landed on the ground and looked at him. The scene went blurry for a second, then unblurry. I decided to stabilize, and rubbed the couch a bit. Then I showed him flying/floating again, and I woke up.



Fragment: 0.5

Total From Night: 45 
Overall Total: 57.5

----------


## JoannaB

Awesome!

----------


## NyxCC

Had vivid dreams the last two days, but at the same time my recall as well as precognitive memory have been terrible.

21 May - six fragments (6*0.5), one dream (1)  -> 3+1 = 4 points

DJ Entry 21 May

22 May - a long lucid in a medieval town, where I kissed a peasant as a stabilization technique! ::roll::  I also talked with a woman who was a _monk_ while lucid.

DJ Entry 22 May

WBTB success (3) 
lucid (5)
interact with a DC (2)
successfully stabilize (2)
four dreams (4)
four fragments (4*0.5)

3 + 5 + 2 +2 +4+2 = 18 points

May 21 + May 22 = 22 points for me and team Steel!

----------


## Sensei

Last night I had one dream I was stuck at work (20 minutes and they wouldn't let me leave!), one I was looking everywhere for a McDonalds (30 minutes), but they were all out of service, and another dream that was really really really long and detailed (lost track of time, probably about an hour) about me looking for a job and trying to find one I wasn't going to die in. It was difficult because I was disabled, and all the disabled people jobs were terrible. My Wife was looking for work as well, but she couldn't hear or see very well, so we couldn't find jobs. My disablement had something to do with my neck. I couldn't hold my head straight and it hurt to move it. My neck hurt all day too  :tongue2: .
3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

18 + 132 + 4 = 154 points total. Need to sleep more.

----------


## Kraom

A good morning this morning! Wednesday is my sleep in day. 

I had two lucid dreams during my extra hours of sleep!
Two more lucids.. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Other than that I recall a fragment and another dream so, 1.5 for those..

First Lucid: Three points for a successful WBTB, Five points for becoming lucid, Two points for stabilizing, Ten points for advanced flying, Two points for interacting with a DC and lastly One whole point for remembering the dream.

Second Lucid: Five points for becoming lucid, Four points for flying + Five points for first of three step task list, Four points for telekinesis + Ten points for second of three step task list, Two points for interacting with a DC + Fifteen points for third of my three step list and finally One point for remembering the whole dream.

Altogether that's, 23 for the first dream (including * things) and 46 for the second (including * and three step tasks) and another 1.5  for an extraneous dream and fragment.
So, 70.5 + 110.5 and my new total is, 181.

----------


## NyxCC

What a sad and yet interesting dream BB! You saw the world through other people's eyes, for a glimpse of time. Dreaming is amazing!  ::smitten::

----------


## she

2 LDs - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
1 dream - 1 ps
WBTB - 3 ps
1-st lucid
Become lucid - 5 points
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 4 points 
2-nd lucid
Become lucid - 5 points
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points
today - 32
total - 132.5

----------


## Diceycle

one more dream to the points

----------


## Ctharlhie

Remembered 3 dreams= 3

----

WBTB (successful) = 3
Lucid = 5
Stabilise = 2
Interact with dream character = 2
Eat something = 4
Basic summoning = 4 
Time control = (???) what should I count dream control as, telekinesis, element control?
---

Accomplished first three step task= 5

----

Total for last night = 31

Total overall = 55

Entry: 23/05/13 - Attempted three step task for competition thread - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

So yesterday I was good about reality checking and intensions, and I thought surely this will be a successful night, and ...

I remember one measly fragment. 0.5 point to be added to my 19 points, for a total of 19.5 only. Sigh.

----------


## Scionox

Two fragments from the sleep and two fragments from the nap, briefly became lucid as one was about to fade out. 7 points.  ::zzz:: 

22nd May 2013 Rock Maze, Talk, Treasure - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

23rd May 2013 Yogscast video, Brief lucidity, Artists - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@Ctharlhie

Clarification on that WBTB/SSILD, was it one dream?  :Thinking: 
And for the last one, where those three points came from? Total for night makes 28 on my end...  ::huh:: 
Either way on my end i believe total count seems to be 60 points for now... but it's possibly subject to change.
As for time control, it's not in the task list... But hmmm, it's something to think about for the next competition.  :smiley: 

@Kraom
I believe it's 15 points less because you have done the first and the second of three step tasks before.  :Thinking:

----------


## JoannaB

Ok, I just realized that the parentesis and what gets not counted toward team makes no sense to me. Why do some tasks not count toward team total? And which tasks are they? Note: our team does not have any such points yet, but it's looking at other team scores that I am confused.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I dunno where those 3 last points came from, I can't count? (A distinct possibility)

Time control, should definitely be a task next time! It was prett awesome in the dream, description can't really do it justice.

But yeah, should have been 28 points.

----------


## Scionox

@JoannaB

Bonus points from Three Step Task only count towards individual scores, it was originally like that previous competitions as well, i think probably because those tasks are chosen personally.  :Peek: 

@Ctharlhie

Alright.  :smiley: 
Still need clarification on that WBTB/SSILD though.  :Thinking:

----------


## Ctharlhie

Both the same dream.  :smiley:

----------


## PennyRoyal

5 Dreams (5)
Reality check (1)
Lucid (5)
Fly (4)
Lucid (5)
WBTB Success (3)
Interact with a DC (2)

25 pts, *91 Total*

My DJ is updated, I'll have to add the link when I get home. I'm on my phone.

----------


## transient

Two full dreams. In one of which I was Dave Chapelle and in the other I was on LSD, an interesting night.

----------


## Kraom

> @Kraom
> I believe it's 15 points less because you have done the first and the second of three step tasks before.



Oh do they only count once? Alright alright, fifteen points less then, I was under the impression that it could be done multiple times. Didn't fully read the description, I see it now.
Question though, can I declare new three step tasks and do those?

Anyways, I had a lucid this morning.
Just a lucid. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
Man my names for them are clever..

Only lucid: Three points for successful WBTB + Five points for becoming lucid + Four points for flying + Two points for successfully stabilizing the dream + Two points for interacting with a DC and I'll say + .5 since I don't really recall every bit of this dream.

So, 16.5 + 166 and new total is, 182.5

----------


## realdealmagic

Just another fragment for me last night, add on 0.5 points

----------


## PostScript99

WILD, umm I should really start DJing these soon. +5 lcuid +3 WILD + 1 Stable + 4 FLying + 1 dream =14

How come I can never get a good week when I need it?

----------


## Sensei

6 dreams = 6 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

I am gonna go 9 tails mode tonight and kick some butt.  :tongue2:  I am excited about LDing. Been worried about my pregnant wife the last few days and she has been keeping me up late lately. I think she is tired enough to sleep tonight though.

----------


## Zyangur

Just 2 fragments from last night: 1 point

Total: 58.5

----------


## NyxCC

Only four fragments today, 2 points 

DJ Entry 23 May

----------


## Sensei

OH! Fun dream I had last night as Ichigo! It was really fun and detailed. I love being anime characters! Seeing Ichimaru Gin in the anime flesh was interesting too.  ::D:  I enjoy anime dreams way too much.

----------


## SilentEternity

Sorry, I'm out.

Personal reasons.

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points
total - 135,5

----------


## StaySharp

6 Dreams: 6 Points
2 Fragments: 1 Point

Total Competition: 24,5 Points

----------


## Scionox

Two fragments from sleep. One fragment and two dreams from nap: became lucid, RC, interaction with DC then DEILD, more interaction with DC and another DEILD and even more interaction with DC. That makes 19.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

23rd May 2013 Visiting dreams to count scores - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

24th May 2013 DEILDs and False Awakenings - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@PennyRoyal

I believe you have missed two points from DEILD according to your DJ entry.  :Thinking: 
And sorry about your teammate, he had no recall those days due to IWL stuff, at all.  :Sad: 

@Kraom

No, they can be picked only once, but if you want additional bonus tasks to do there are still two challenge tasks you can do.  :smiley: 

@PostScript99

Indeed, please DJ them up when you'll have time.  :Thinking: 

@BrandonBoss

As much as i enjoy video game dreams.  :tongue2: 

@SilentEternity

 ::sad2::

----------


## JoannaB

Two dream fragments and a failed WBTB attempt - I think I was too tired to succeed.

2 more points?

----------


## Ctharlhie

3 dreams.

----------


## Sensei

Arg. Only six hours of sleep last night. 

3 dreams = 3 points (almost lucid in 2 of them, just a little more sleep would have done it)
WBTB fail = 1 point
Total = 4 points
Total total = 165 points

----------


## Zoth

2 dreams and 3 fragments in the past 2 days. Hopefully can focus more after sunday, because the last days have been a rush.

72,5 points total.

----------


## Sozu

I've been sleeping 5-6 hours a day the past days, and I guess why I don't got any recalls. I think I had some recall today morning but I never wrote it down and right now cannot recall anything.

So no more dreams for me so far.

I told my workmate Zionize to update if he had any dreams, but he seems not to be logging his dream and he says he usually ain't on forums etc, and that he may not have time to do so ._. told him that it may be his last day as I guess it's required to update atleast once a week(?), been before though.

Anyway, tomorrow I got no work so I hope I will get some recall, also I got some alcohol in my body which before 2-3 times got me lucid.

----------


## NyxCC

Had quite a vivid night, but poor recall relative to the amount of dreams, possibly because of sleep schedule deviation. I had a number of lucid moments, three of which I consider worthy of getting points. 

Lucid (5) 
Lucid (5), interact with a DC boy (2) 
Lucid (5), interact with a DC dad (2), summon drink (4), 

drinking foamy juice (?) not sure if this qualifies for eat sth and my three step task?

3 dreams (3), six fragments (3)

Ok, let's see: 3x5+ 2x2 + 4 + 3 + 3 = 29 points and your opinion on the juice?

and most importantly, what I really gained tonight was the unique chance of having a very personal moment with my best friend from school, for which I am most grateful  :smiley: 

DJ Entry 24 May

----------


## Scionox

Two fragments here.  ::zzz:: 

24th May 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

dreamstudent123, Zionize and fennecgirl are disqualified for not keeping the score up to date, it's already 25th in my timezone, sorry.  ::undecided:: 

Edit: @NyxCC

I think it counts because technically it's similar.

----------


## NyxCC

All right, then!  :smiley:  Thanks! 

Ok, so 29 + 4 = 33 points for team Steel 
and 29 + 4 + 10 = 43 points for me  ::shock::

----------


## dreamstudent123

Didn't had a lucid for a long while, so for now no points at all  :Sad:

----------


## Kraom

Meeehhhhhhh I'm feeling awful today, just disgustingly sick, haven't felt like typing, but I need to.
Even though I was sick I had two lucids this morning, had a difficult time discerning if it was two or three but I ended up deciding it was only two.
To the party we go. (just kidding dream's over) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

First Lucid:
3 points (For successful wbtb)
5 points (For becoming lucid)
4 points (For flying)
2 points (For Interacting with a DC)
1 point (For remembering the whole dream)

Second Lucid:
5 points (for becoming lucid)
4 points (for flying)
2 points (for interacting with a DC)
I'll say .5 (for remembering a fragment, since I'm not quite sure exactly what happened with this second one.)

Overall 26.5 points for the night added to my score of 182.5 and my new total is, 209.
 :woohoo:  woo for breaking 200.

----------


## Scionox

And two more fragments from nap.  ::zzz:: 

25th May 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points 
total 138.5

----------


## Diceycle

i remember having 4 dreams in the same setting and same story but forgot what happend :Crying: 
but i remember clearly that in the last one i became lucid RCed and talked to the guy who was still there

another dream where i was on the moon and eventually became lucid also RCed but the dream faded away right after that

sooo 14 pts. today

----------


## JoannaB

One fragment only - .5 point

I made the mistake of half a cup of coffee at 3pm, and it kept me up. Grr!

----------


## StaySharp

4 Dreams: 4 Points
4 Fragments: 2 Points

Total Competition: 30,5 Points

----------


## Sensei

WOOT! 1 LD. Finally. 
4 dreams + 1 dream from nap yesterday = 5 points
1 lucid = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points (CPR should count as extra points?  :tongue2: )
Partial transformation = 4 points
Telekinesis = 4 points
Element manipulation = 8 points
Teleport = 7 points
1st and 2nd of the step tasks = 5 + 10 = 15 points
Total = 5 + 20 (max) + 15 = 40 points
Total total = *205 points*

Will post DJ when I get time. It is a lot to remember  :tongue2:

----------


## Kraom

No LD for me today..
Only 3 dreams and an unsuccessful WBTB.
So, 4 points added to 209 and I'm at 213.

----------


## KingYoshi

Broke my dry spell:

DJ Link: Lucid Dreams 502, 503, 504, & 505 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 non lucids - 2 points
WBTB fail - 1 point

Lucid Dream One
Remember - 1 point
Become Lucid, Interact w/ DC, telekinesis, element manipulation, move through object - 20 points
3 Step Task (move through object, element manipulation, mass telekinesis) - 30 points

Lucid Dream Two
Remember - 1 point
DEILD - 2 points
Move through object, interact w/ DC, fly, hand through object - 18 points

meet teammate - 5 points
help teammate do task - 5 points
explore with teammate - 5 points
ask teammate to demonstrate power - 10 points

Lucid Dream three
Remember - 1 points
DEILD - 2 points

fly, advanced fly - 14 points
Slide on Saturn rings - 20 points

Lucid Dream four
Remember - 1 point
DEILD - 2 points

full transformation - 10 points
advanced summons - 10 points

Total from these dreams: 160 points
Overall Total: *168 points*

I'm confused about the team points, but I achieved 25 team task points in dream two a you can see. Just figured I'd put this down here so its easier to find. Also, if I fucked up anywhere, just let me know  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

confusion, but fun. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Awesome fun dream. 
Forgot:
WBTB success = 3 points
205 + 3 = 208 points

----------


## Sozu

No recall last night :/ maybe I got too much alcohol which messed up recall.

This night however wont be any alcohol at all, and I will be able to sleep over 8 hours, possible 10 hours or so. I'll try MILD+DILD tonight.

----------


## Zoth

3 dream fragments.

total points= 74.

Back to focus mode starting this night, can't wait for a proper night of sleep at last xD

----------


## NyxCC

5 fragments today, 2.5 points  :tongue2:  

DJ Entry 25 May

----------


## JoannaB

Important announcement: I had a major insight in one of my dream fragments yesterday which I wish to share with you because of its usefulness. I dreamed that if one cannot remember whole dreams, then one can sort the dream fragments by length. ROFL. Alas that is all I remember, and even that I had forgotten but luckily I wrote it down when I woke up in the middle of the night, so that this great insight has not been lost.

----------


## Scionox

Two fragments and a dream from sleep. One dream, WILD, lucid, RC and stabilization from a nap. 14 points.  ::zzz:: 

25th May 2013 FPS game, Story about kingdoms, Palace, Spirits, Lot of talk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

26th May 2013 Random WILD, Body Desync - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Sorry, most likely no OP update today, busy day...  Nevermind that!  ::D:  Updating scores right now...  :smiley: 
And doneeeeee~

@KingYoshi

I think it would be 117 points for night. You hit an limit a few times on the way and non-bonus points from team tasks do not count over the limit(At least i think that's how it originally was...). Still awesome dreams though, congrats on breaking dry spell and good job on doing tasks!  ::thumbup:: 
As for the team points, your team will get them once Ctharlhie will complete the team tasks as well, they are team points for a reason.  :wink2: 

@BrandonBoss

Nice on dreaming about Hukif, haha.  :tongue2: 

@JoannaB

 ::huh::

----------


## KingYoshi

> Two fragments and a dream from sleep. One dream, WILD, lucid, RC and stabilization from a nap. 14 points. 
> 
> 25th May 2013 FPS game, Story about kingdoms, Palace, Spirits, Lot of talk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 26th May 2013 Random WILD, Body Desync - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Sorry, most likely no OP update today, busy day...  Nevermind that!  Updating scores right now... 
> And doneeeeee~
> 
> ...



Ah, I see. Thanks for clearing that up.

----------


## JoannaB

Only 1 dream (1 more point), but it was an elaborate back in college nightmares.  :smiley: 

College Degree: So Close and Yet So Far - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## StaySharp

5 Dreams: 5 Points

Total Competition: 35,5 Points

----------


## she

land on The Saturn - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 dreams - 2 points
wbtb - 3 points
Become lucid - 5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Advanced Flying - 10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)
today - 23
total - 161.5

----------


## Diceycle

2 fragments

+1

----------


## realdealmagic

Okay, I had *this lucid* last night, so 5 points there. I've been slacking a bit in my posts.

In the days that I haven't posted, I've racked up 6 fragments, and one whole dream, which was lucid with a reality check, so my total score for this post is 10.

My total now is *40.5*. 

Gotta get back into the swing of things!

----------


## Sensei

8 dreams = 8 points
7 lucid = 35 points  :smiley: 
Interact with DC x6 = 12
Fly = 4 points
Advanced flying (into space)= 10 points
Total = 69 points

Total total = 208 + 69 = 277 points

DJ entry added later.

----------


## StaySharp

I just remembered an Fragment from this night, so that would be 36 Points.

----------


## NyxCC

8 fragments, 2 dreams, a WBTB try and some insomnia, also got an early lucid that I can't very much recall so no points for lucidity
4 +2+1=7 points for me and team Steel

DJ Entry 26 May

@ JoannaB. Thanks for sharing the insight, although I am slightly confused.  :tongue2:  I usually try to hold the the last memory if I cannot recall a dream and work my way backwards, or just review my DS and try to sense a feeling which then brings out the memory. But I think it is really cool to get insights about dreams during dreams. Once a DC told me that calcium might help with sleep, which is something I read a long time ago, but had forgotten.  ::D:

----------


## KingYoshi

Hmm, trying to wrap my head around the 20 points per dream limit, but only 10 per DEILD? Is a DEILD a lesser of a dream these days? Anyway...

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/king...returns-46760/

6 Dreams = 6 points

*Lucid 1*
Become Lucid, Interact w/ DC, Fly, Advanced Flying (High Speed) = 20 points

*Lucid 2*
DEILD, Interact DC, Fly = 8 points

*Lucid 3*
DEILD, Interact DC = 4 points

*Lucid 4*
DEILD, Pass through object, Fly = 10 points

48 points for the night
*
173 total points*

----------


## Sensei

> Hmm, trying to wrap my head around the 20 points per dream limit, but only 10 per DEILD? Is a DEILD a lesser of a dream these days? Anyway...
> 
> Lucid Dreams 506, 507, 508, & 509 (The Dream Series: 108 Stars of Destiny Returns!!!!) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 6 Dreams = 6 points
> 
> *Lucid 1*
> Become Lucid, Interact w/ DC, Fly, Advanced Flying (High Speed) = 20 points
> 
> ...



@Kingyoshi
I think the original idea is that people that DEILD have like 7 in a row normally, so they didn't want them coming here and raping the competition. I am not a big fan of the idea because DEILD is 100% lucid dream, but all you have to do to hit the point limit is a really small amount. I also don't think that DEILD is easier than any other tech though, or you would see people with DEILD having way more LDs than everyone else starting out. It is just a different technique.

----------


## Scionox

3 fragments here.  ::zzz:: 

26th May 2013 Eastern prince, Controlling puppets, Dreamviews - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@she

That's some progress on challenge task, nice.  :wink2: 

@BrandonBoss

Nice.  ::o: 

@KingYoshi

DEILD is in no way lesser of a dream, i am not exactly sure why there was this rule, it was 'before my times' to say.  ::huh:: 
Though originally there was even 'no chaining rule', no points at all, then there was this discussion: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ml#post2001709 , and limit was decided. I am continuing the competition close to what it originally was when Matte was doing it, so uh...  :Thinking: 
Not exactly sure how exactly it was defined though, but i do not limit points on the first DEILD in DEILD chain, plus you still get points for becoming lucid if DEILD is the first LD from night/nap.  :smiley:

----------


## KingYoshi

> 3 fragments here. 
> 
> 26th May 2013 Eastern prince, Controlling puppets, Dreamviews - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> @she
> 
> That's some progress on challenge task, nice. 
> 
> @BrandonBoss
> ...



I completely understand not having the 5 points counted for "becoming lucid" for each DEILD in a chain. I just don't quite understand why there is a limit to the points you are able to achieve during each DEILD by means of the tasks. Its all good though. I'm biased because I'm a heavy chainer  :tongue2: . So, the first DEILD has the standard 20 point limit and then extra chains have a 10. Correct?

----------


## Scionox

> So, the first DEILD has the standard 20 point limit and then extra chains have a 10. Correct?



Pretty much, for now. There may or may not be some changes in the future competitions though.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sozu

2 fragments last night, gosh time has passed 2am here now, and I am off to sleep, went so late because of puncture on the bike ._.

----------


## JoannaB

Falling asleep fast for nap and then no recall - 0 points.

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Fragments (1), Become lucid (5), Reality check (1)

Awful recall the last few days -.-

*7 pts, 100 pts total*

----------


## Scionox

One fragment from nap.  ::zzz:: 

27th May 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Diceycle

one dream today

----------


## JoannaB

3 fragments (1.5 more points)

Attempted to WILD but just fell back asleep.

----------


## Ctharlhie

3 fragements = 1.5 points

LD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
DEILD = 2 points
Recall = 2 points


*Spoiler* for _LD synopsis_: 



At some kind of meeting in a town hall of some sort, a few half-dressed DCs are walking around. I approach one and become lucid, shenanigans ensue. I start waking and ride out the transition back into the dream. I pick up a guitar that is lying on the floor and take to the stage. I start shredding on the guitar, upstaging the mayor and other town officials.




12.5 more points.

Gotta get those team task done. So many tasks to get on with at the moment!

----------


## Scionox

Two fragments and a dream from sleep. Got lucid, did reality check, flight and partial transformation. 16 points.  ::zzz:: 

27th May 2013 Random happenings in my room, Randomly lucid! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PennyRoyal

*1 Fragment

.5 pts, 100.5 pts total*

----------


## Mystycal

Oops, slightly late with the entry - when is this competition ending?

Anyways, I got two dreams and a fragment last night if you'll still consider me: 2.5 pts  ::D:

----------


## Sozu

+1 dream

----------


## Scionox

One fragment from a nap. Got lucid, did stabilization and interaction with DC. 9.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

28th May 2013 Sleep, Yawning Cats, Hallucinations, Mega Scream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@Mystycal

Sorry, but you are indeed too late, signups were closed long time ago and there are only a few days left till the end.  :Thinking: 
But i definitely will be doing those competitions more often than they were before, so be sure to join next one.  :wink2:

----------


## Mystycal

Alright, will do, thanks. Next time I shall join...and I shall annihilate all you lower leaguers  :wink2:

----------


## JoannaB

Two fragments (1 point). What I found interesting was that I remembered the one that I knew happened earlier clearer, and could barely recall the one from which I had woken up. Overall I suspect I was too tired to be more successful tonight, still am too tired though I need to get up now.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Somewhat frustrating two lds this morning, I seemed to just keep on running into obstacles >_<


*Spoiler* for _CLICK ME_: 




*DILD*
I randomly become lucid in my house and dive out of a closed window without smashing it and into the garden. My Dad is there and I tell him that we're dreaming and we should try to meditate in the dream. I decide that the best place to do this is atop the garden wall, but as I climb it, it begins to crumble. I make it over into the street and become properly lucid as I remember I need to do the other two of the three step tasks. I crouch to the ground and start running my hand over the tarmac, it is sharp and gritty. Everything is much clearer. However, I think I'm supposed to do advanced flying for number two, so I look to the sky, which is full of sparkling stars and 'romantic' whispy clouds. (I really can't recommend lucid stargazing enough, particularly when you see big alien planets in the sky)I start attempting 'Neo-style' flight, I crouch down and launch myself high in the air... about 100 feet. I try again. A couple of thousand feet. And again, cloud level, several thousand. This is utterly thrilling, I can feel the wind and the G and the clouds are around me, but I'm getting nowhere fast. I remember I'm supposed to teleport first, anyway. I'm not a big fan of dream spinning, but I decided to try it here. Usually it has the opposite of the prescribed effect and destabilises the scene and destroys my lucidity... and that's exactly what happened here.  The scene blurs and I start to wake...

*FA*
Or do I? I'm back at my secondary school with my brother in an IT suite. I realise I'm still dreaming and focus again on teleportation. I try tearing open the air to teleport, it feels like heaving a heavy velvet stage curtain. When I get through I'm back in my street! Unsatisfied, I tried diving through the nearest wall, but instead of entering an entirely different scene, ended up in a random DC's house! The DC who lived there started giving me hell for phasing through her wall. and I lose lucidity again.




*Points:*
Dream one:
Recall = 1
Lucid = 5
Interact with DC = 2
Stabilise = 2
Flying = 4
Total = 13

Dream two:
Recall = 1
Lucid = 5
Teleportation = 7
Move through a big solid object = 8
Total = 20

Points for three step task, step two = 10

-------------------

Total for last night = 43


((I don't really count the flying as advanced, for me advanced flight is detached from any idea of relating to dream flight on a physical level, and I was clearly thinking physically, launching myself from the ground through the force of my legs when such effort is unneeded in an LD))

----------


## KingYoshi

Lucid Dreams 510 & 511 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Dream 1*
Recall = 1 point
Lucid = 5 points
Interact DC, Super Strength, Super Speed, Fly = 14 points

*Dream 2*
Recall =  1 point
Lucid = 5 points
Interact DC, Flying, Advanced Summoning = 15 points

Total for the night: 41 points
Overall Total: *214* points

----------


## she

3 dreams
total - 164.5

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 fragment, .5 points, failed wbtb 1 pt

102 total

----------


## NyxCC

Ok, four days in a row very poor and fragmented recall.  ::?:  The entries from the last two nights.

DJ Entry 27 May

DJ Entry 28 May

7 Fragments from 27th, 5 Fragments from 28th, 12 fragments in total, 6 points

----------


## Scionox

Three fragments.  ::zzz:: 

28th May 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PostScript99

Insomnia is killing me...
4 failed wbtb
7 dreams  :Sad:

----------


## Zyangur

From the past few days:
3 dreams
2 fragments

4 Points
62.5 Points Total

----------


## Scionox

Recalled a fragment and got lucid when dream became unstable, plus reality check. 6.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

29th May 2013 Fragment + Lucid for a bit - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

3 fragments: 1.5 points

----------


## KingYoshi

> Insomnia is killing me...
> 4 failed wbtb
> 7 dreams



I feel you there! I've been sleeping decent here lately, but when we first started this comp, I had one of my usual 40 hour insomnia spells. I'm just trying to get as much dreaming in before another one rolls around  :tongue2: .

----------


## StaySharp

Only 3 dreams and 2 more fragments so far...
So now I arrived at 40 Points

----------


## Sensei

4 1/2 dreams since last update. :/ = 4.5 points.

----------


## StaySharp

I felt totally tired today so I went to sleep right after the previous post, and hey, I recall 6 full very long dreams and a fragment from just nearly 5 hours of sleep. So that makes 46,5 Points. It's so incredibly good to see my recall slowly coming back to me, even if I still have a little more to come for a full recovery  :smiley:

----------


## transient

Im out, personal reasons. Thanks for all the fish  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

2 interesting dreams I can't remember at all (0 points), 3 fragments (1.5), WBTB/WILD try (1) = 2.5 points  :tongue2: 

Journal Entry 29 May

----------


## Sozu

+1 fragment last night, very soon off to sleep, got only 4 hours to sleep this night >.<

----------


## JoannaB

> 2 interesting dreams I can't remember at all (0 points), 3 fragments (1.5), WBTB/WILD try (1) = 2.5 points 
> 
> Journal Entry 29 May



If you cannot remember them at all, how do you know they were interesting? Or is the only memory you have "now, that was interesting!"  :smiley:

----------


## NyxCC

> If you cannot remember them at all, how do you know they were interesting? Or is the only memory you have "now, that was interesting!"



 :smiley:  Well, not all hope is lost when the memory is gone, sometimes the feeling of the dream remains, you can even try to pull the memory by concentrating on the feeling, but it didn’t work today. It was so strange, I was sleeping, dreaming something (twice) that gave me the impression that was really interesting and cool, but the moment I fully woke up - I just couldn't reach it! Just like when you try to remember a certain word but just can't at the moment. I tried meditating a bit to see if I could get something back, but no. Memory totally blocked or gone.  ::?:

----------


## she

yesterday - 1 dream - 1 point
today - become lucid - 5 points
RC - 1 point
7 points
total - 171.5

----------


## Scionox

One fragment from normal sleep and two fragments from nap.  ::zzz:: 

29th May 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

30th May 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

@NyxCC

Happens to me most of time when i can't recall dream, i recall how interesting the dream was, feeling and somewhat length.  :Thinking:

----------


## JoannaB

I dream (1 point), but this dream was epic! Completely non-lucid, but I found it funny and my recall was good.

Disaster planning huge ship (with public potty scene) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

@ Checker666, yes, something similar with me. Although I prefer to have long, memorable dreams, I  still can get _slightly_ happy because having any memory even if it's just a feeling or impression is better than having none at all.  :smiley:  

@ JoannaB. That was a very funny dream, especially the part with the potty. Did you know that there were some sewage problems with a cruiser ship a few months ago? Good to have you disaster plan for more such events.  :tongue2: 

Two fragments for today, one shopping dream, 2 points.

DJ Entry 30 May

----------


## Scionox

One fragment and one pretty detailed and somewhat epic dream.  ::zzz:: 

30th May 2013 Worlds, School from the past, Friends, Cartoon, Collapsing worlds, The new start - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream and 2 fragments (2 points). There used to be another fragment, but it poofed once I moved, and then I could not recall it any more.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...-walesa-46922/

Btw, had a major headache last evening when I went to bed and still there when woke up, so this recall is pretty good given headache, I think.

----------


## Scionox

One dream from today's nap. Got lucid, interaction with DC, stabilization, flight and going through object. 21 points.  ::zzz:: 

31st May 2013 Character Selection, Unstable Lucid Dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Also two weeks passed, so competition now is officially over! 
You can still post dreams you had before this post and from Thursday to Friday night to get points, but any other dreams from now on do not count towards score.
Also those who haven't posted DJ entries for lucid dreams before please post DJ entries or update your previous posts with them.*  :Thinking: 

*I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*  ::D:

----------


## Diceycle

okay ive been gone some days but still not much points

1 fragment
nothing
1 dream
(another dream)

so 2.5(1,5) points over 4(3) days...

----------


## Sensei

Got some sleep last night! 
5 dreams = 5 points. 
WBTB try = 1 point
Total = 6 points

----------


## NyxCC

Good night for lds, bad night for sleep (2 and half hrs of insomnia). Broke the one week dry spell, so happy about that. There we go:

WILD yay!  ::banana::  (3), Lucid (5), interact with a random DC (2)
Lucid (5), interact with an energy entity (2), pass through a solid object wall (8), space wall manipulation (?)
Lucid (5), interact with kids DC (2), stabilize (2) by intending, telekinesis ball movement (4)
Completion of three step task (15) 

3 dreams (3), 3 fragments (1.5), WBTB try (1)

DJ Entry 31 May

3+ 3x5 + 4x2 + 8 + 4 + 15 + 3 + 1.5  + 1  = 58.5 for me

3+ 3x5 + 4x2 + 8 + 4 + 0 + 3 + 1.5  + 1 = 43.5 for team Steel  :tongue2:

----------


## she

Nice competition, thanks everybody for playing! Thanks Checker666! Congratulations for the winners !!!!

----------


## StaySharp

Before the competition was over I had 4 more dreams and a 3 fragments, so my total score should be 52 Points.

----------


## Scionox

*Final Scores

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

BrandonBoss - 287.5 (15)
KingYoshi - 214 (30)
Kraom - 213 (30)
she - 171.5 (30)
Checker666 - 166 (5)
Ctharlhie - 118.5 (15)
StaySharp - 52
PostScript99 - 31

Lower League

NyxCC - 186 (30)
PennyRoyal - 102 (5)
Zoth - 74 (15)
DragonMaster21 - 62.5
Diceycle - 56.5 (5)
realdealmagic - 40.5
JoannaB - 27
LonelyCloud - 9
Taffy - 1
transient - 9 -left
dreamstudent123 - 0 -DQ
Zionize - 0 -DQ
fennecgirl - 0 -DQ
SilentEternity - 0 -left

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Ruby - 324.5
Team Amethyst - 302.5
Team Sapphire - 295.5
Team Emerald - 214

Lower League

Team Steel - 165
Team Obsidian - 97
Team Gold - 89.5
Team Bronze - 68
Team Silver - 51.5
Team Cobalt - 40.5
Team Copper - 1
*

 :smiley:  *And the winners are...*  :smiley: 

*BrandonBoss wins in Upper League and the Team Ruby wins as well!*  :Clap: 

*NyxCC wins in Lower League and the Team Steel wins as well!*  :Clap: 

 ::D:  *Thanks to everyone who participated and congrats on all lucid dreams!*  ::D:

----------


## NyxCC

Thanks Checker666 for taking time to run this competition. The challenge tasks were awesome, even though I couldn't get to do them. Great dreams everybody, your entries were very inspiring!  ::goodjob2:: 

Congrats BrandonBoss!

I wish you all a very lucid June!  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Thanks checker for the competition. I like how it ended right before my summer challenge.  :tongue2:  breaks are for the weak. Haha. I am gonna pick an easy 3 step task next time. I always try to push myself with things that I haven't done before. Transformation is the last on your dream control list that I need to do. Good luck getting lucid y'all. Looks like someone from lower league needs to be jumped up!

----------


## JoannaB

I really enjoyed this competition, and even though I wish I had gotten lucid more than once, but hey, my LD count for the past 3 months doubled as a result of this competition, so yay! Plus my dream recall I suspect was better than it would have been without this competition. I am very interested in participating again next time. Thanks, Checker!

----------


## StaySharp

It was fun as always, even if I didn't do as good as I expected. I sure hope I'm soon going to have my first day in a while with more than 15 dreams a day. Joining the next competition may help and I'll definitely be there when it starts  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

Oh no, my laziness and lack of attention cost me 2 lucid dreams worth of points  :tongue2: . I don't know if they would have been enough to take the top spot anyhow. Anyway, great competition! I can't wait for the next one. Fun stuff!

----------


## Zyangur

Oh no, I missed the end Dx. Fun competition though  ::D:  . Thanks!

----------


## Scionox

Competition #13 Sign Up Thread is live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-13-a.html  :smiley:

----------


## Scionox

To spice things up and to try to get some people's motivation back up and running, Nito and Matte87 have come up with an idea of having a little competition. I decided to take the flag on and do my best to continue the competitions.  :smiley: 
Two weeks from this post i will calculate the scores and choose the winner, but please add the points you deserve in your posts as well to help tracking the count.  :Thinking: 
The winner will get a nice prize!  ::D: 




*Remember that you can get maximum 20 points from doing tasks in single dream. Tasks marked with an * are not counted towards this limit.

To get points from dream control tasks you have to be lucid ofcourse, otherwise points from those tasks are not counted.

Be sure to post dream journal entries for lucid dreams as well, either here or as a link to dreamviews dream journal, not only for confirming points but also for an interesting read.*  ::reading:: 

_Basic/Standard Tasks_

*Remember the fragment of the dream   -   0.5 point*

Remember the whole dream   -   1 point*

Become lucid   -   5 points (Note: You get points for 'becoming' lucid even when you are lucid from the start, like when WILDing)

Do an successful Reality Check   -   1 point

Successfully stabilize the dream   -   2 points

Doing WBTB - Wake Back To Bed   -   1 point for failed attempt / 3 points for successful attempt* (Points count only once per day, going back to sleep immediately after waking up does not counts)

Successful WILD - Wake Induced Lucid Dream   -   3 points

Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream   -   2 points (Note: Becoming lucid does not counts when chaining DEILDs, and the point limit is 10 in those DEILDs)

Interact with a Dream Character   -   2 points

Flying   -   4 points

Telekinesis   -   4 points

Super Strength   -   4 points

Super Speed   -   4 points

Basic Summoning   -   4 points (Summoning from the pocket / Make someone appear from around the corner / behind)

Gain Invulnerability   -   4 points

Eat Something   -   4 points

Push your hand through an solid object   -   4 points (Note: 'Pushing finger through hand' reality check does not counts)

Partial Transformation   -   4 points

Advanced Tasks

Teleport   -   7 points

Element Manipulation   -   8 points

Fully move through big solid object   -   8 points (Like the wall for example, keep the eyes open)

Advanced Flying   -   10 points (Flying at high speed / into the space)

Advanced Summoning   -   10 points (Make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something extraordinary)

Mass Telekinesis   -   10 points (Use telekinesis on ten objects at the same time or one enormous object)

Time Control   -   10 points (Speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally, teleportation into different time doesn't counts for this(but counts for Teleport task))

Full Transformation   -   10 points

Challenge Tasks

I will announce the challenge tasks periodically as well as the points you can get for them. You have the time to achieve the task until the next task is announced, but i will post a message one day before next set of challenge tasks is announced as a warning, so keep an eye on that as well.
The points from the challenge tasks are awarded both for you and your team and they do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum.

Current Tasks

Lower League Basic Task -Travel to the prehistoric times and encounter a dinosaur - 10 points

Upper League Advanced Task -Travel to the prehistoric times, transform into dinosaur and try out some prehistoric food - 20 points

Bonus Task -Do one or more Tasks of The Month July 2013, more info here: http://www.dreamviews.com/task-month...ly-2013-a.html - 8 for first task done and 4 for each next one.

Three Step Tasks

You choose three different kinds of dream control tasks from the list above except for stabilization and reality check ones. When you achieve the first task, you get 5 points in addition to the points from the task. When you achieve the second task you get 10 additional points, but only if the first task is already done. And when you achieve the third one you get 15 additional points only if second task is done. Additional points from each task can be gotten only once and you have to choose them before doing them. The points only count towards individual score, they don't add to the team score.
Note: You don't have to do all of them in single dream, they can be done in different dreams.

Team Tasks

When you achieve the team task, you get the points like usually, but when another teammate achieves the task as well, the team gets 10 additional points. If the whole team achieves the same task, additional 10 points will be given to the team. Both additional point bonuses do not count towards the 20 points per-dream maximum. Team tasks can only be achieved once and they do not stack with Three Step Tasks.

Meet your teammate   -   5 points

Exchange pocket content   -   5 points

Help your teammate to do dream control task from basic or advanced list   -   5 points

Explore the dreamworld with your teammate   -   5 points

Fight each other   -   10 points

Ask teammate to demonstrate the powers   -   10 points

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

she - 174.5 (30)
PostScript99 - 155.5 (30)
TwilightShawn - 143 (5)
BrandonBoss - 117 (5)
Checker666 - 96.5
Ctharlhie - 41
Shazam - 36
StaySharp - 19
KingYoshi - DQ

Lower League

Nfri - 106 (30)
covlad96 - 52.5 (15)
PennyRoyal - 37
JoannaB - 23
Sydney - 20
Mirui987 - 20
Nelzi - 12.5
noeul55 - 9.5
DragonMaster21 - 9
Skengman - 2.5

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Alpha - 235
Team Epsilon - 195.5
Team Theta - 161.5
Team Omicron - 114.5

Lower League

Team Zeta - 96
Team Delta - 60.5
Team Omega - 39.5
Team Sigma - 32.5
Team Lambda - 18.5
*

(Last score update was at GMT +3 02:12 PM 18th July)
*Note: Dreams you had Thursday - Friday night counts.

   Good luck and have awesome lucid dreams!   
*

----------


## JoannaB

Good morning! One dream, one point for me and team Delta. Here is my dream journal entry/

I also included my son's dream there (his unofficial score is thus also 1 point.

Not Any Good - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

4th July 2013 More games, Forest docks, changeable models - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
5th July 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments, 2 points.  ::zzz::

----------


## Sensei

5 dreams = 5 points
No LDs.  :Sad: 

3 step task
Fully move through solid object
Time control
Teleportation

Hey! For time control, do I have to control the time of all things or just one thing? I have something fun I'd do with either, so let me know.  :tongue2:

----------


## StaySharp

2 Dreams and 2 Points for Team Omicron (Lyrae).

3ST (I'm going to go for dreams about the IOSDP Dreamsphere Chronicles RPG, so the tasks are according to my character Ryuko):
1-Partial Transformation
2-Flying
3-Elemental Manipulation

----------


## JoannaB

Oh, and for my 3 step tasks:
Interact with DC
Basic Summoning
Eat Something

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm happy to see my time control task made the list, and I like the team names, too   :smiley: 

Good luck everyone!

----------


## covlad96

2 dream frags, that's 1 point for me.

My 3 step tasks are:
-Eat Something
-Basic Summoning
-Super Strength!

----------


## Nfri

July 4 - 1 dream = 1b.
July 5 - 4 fragmets and successful wbtb = 5b.
total = 6b.


Three step tasks:

1) basic summoning
2) interact with a DC
3) eat something

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments-1 pt.
3 dreams-3 pt.
become lucid-5 pt.
interact with dc-2 pt.
fully move through big solid object-8 pt.
fly-4 pt.

total-23 pt.

Lucid #191-basic Totm success - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My three step tasks
1-time control
2-advanced flying
3-full transformation

----------


## PostScript99

First Lucid XD

5 lucid + 2 stable +1 RC +2 DC +4 TK and I probably don't get the 10 for scene change since I didn't mean to do it. And I have to remember to write DJs...

Edit:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/post...lucid-1-48208/

----------


## Sensei

> 2 fragments-1 pt.
> 3 dreams-3 pt.
> become lucid-5 pt.
> interact with dc-2 pt.
> fully move through big solid object-8 pt.
> fly-4 pt.
> 
> total-23 pt.
> 
> ...



First task of the month completed = 8 points as well.  :tongue2:  good job. I shall get us some good points tonight. Go team Alpha!
Alpha always makes me think of red vs blue.  :tongue2:

----------


## she

my three step task:
1. Teleport - 7 points
2. Advanced Summoning - 10 points 
3. Full Transformation - 10 points

----------


## Sydney

*7/5/13*

WBTB attempt = 1 point
1 dream = 1 point
1 fragment = .5 points

1+1+.5 = 2.5

*Total Points = 2.5*

Woo! Go Team Sigma!  ::D: 

My 3 Step Tasks:

1. Successful WILD
2. Fly
3. Interact with a Dream Character

----------


## PennyRoyal

2 Dreams, 2 Points  :smiley:

----------


## Mirui987

Im currently away from home and when im away i hardly remember my dreams wont get back into the groove till sunday

----------


## Scionox

5th July 2013 Bush maze, Weird place, Mutants, Otherworld - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
6th July 2013 Counting Score and MiniLD FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 lucid, 8 points.  ::zzz:: 

@TwilightShawn

Yup, like BrandonBoss says, 8 more points from challenge task.  :smiley: 

@Nfri

Were you lucid? If not that's not successful WBTB.  :Thinking: 

@BrandonBoss

Haven't thought about that when was adding it, haha, i guess both can count.  :tongue2: 

@PostScript99

Huh, what scene change task?  :Uhm: 
Also you forgot to select tasks for three step tasks, and so did i  ::lol:: 
Mine would be:
Flying
Full Transformation
Eat something

@Mirui987

Aw  :Sad:

----------


## she

4 dreams, wbtb try - 5 points

----------


## Miau

1 Dream and 2 Fragments.That makes me 2 points. 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/noeu...agments-48229/

----------


## Zyangur

::D:  I forgot about this. I'll just start from what I had last night.

Fragment: 0.5 Points
Became Lucid: 5 Points
Successful RC: 1 Point

(I don't have the time this morning to type out everything in my DJ, so I'll type out the lucid part now and what I remember later) I was in a long hallway. It was slightly orange and dark, like it was night. It reminded me of a bridge. The floor was carpet. I became more aware and then realized I might be dreaming, so I did the nose RC, which was successful. I tried to stabilize and focus on my surroundings, so I crouched down and started rubbing the carpet. The dream started to waver a bit, and even blacked out for a second, but I kept rubbing the floor to stay anchored in the dream. After a bit though, I woke up. I tried to DEILD back in to the dream, but I just fell asleep, unaware into a pretty long dream.

1 Dream: 1 point

Total for Tonight: 7.5 Points. I'll come up with my 3 step task later because, like I said, I don't have a lot of time.

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
Total = 8 points

 :Sad:  grrr.... I am not happy about this. Gonna do some meditation today outside of right before bed.

----------


## JoannaB

For tonight: 1 dream and 1 unsuccessful WBTB attempt: so 2 points.

Total: 1+2=3points

My son says he had 1 very long dream about Pokemon tonight non-lucid, but he is too busy with minecraft now to tell me about it. So his unofficial total is 1+1=2

Edit: link to my DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...t-floor-48232/

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments and 2 dreams. 4 points.

----------


## Sydney

*7/6/13*

WBTB attempt = 1 point
3 dreams = 3 points
1 fragment = .5 points

1 + 3 + .5 = 4.5 points (Total for last night)

*Total points so far = 2.5 + 4.5 = 7 points*

Surprisingly I'm having great dream recall (for me anyways). Although my WILD attempts keep failing, I still get some vivid dreams after them. ^^

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Dream, 1 Frag, 1 Failed wbtb. 

+2.5 pts

----------


## Nelzi

Hi all!

Thursday-Friday:
3 fragments = 1.5 points
DJ entry: Running in the forest - fragments

Friday-Saturday:
6 fragments = 3 points
When do you guys consider it a dream and when is it a fragment? I'm not so sure about this, but you can read them here:
DJ entry: Fragments or dreams?

So in total I'm at 4.5 points for me and team sigma  :smiley: 

Three step task:
- Flying
- Eat something
- Teleport

----------


## Sydney

> Hi all!
> 
> Thursday-Friday:
> 3 fragments = 1.5 points
> DJ entry: Running in the forest - fragments
> 
> Friday-Saturday:
> 6 fragments = 3 points
> When do you guys consider it a dream and when is it a fragment? I'm not so sure about this, but you can read them here:
> ...



Pretty much a fragment, for me, would be like a dream "snippet", like I only remember a feeling or a "picture" of a dream, not a scenario with many events (in other words, a dream).

----------


## Scionox

6th July 2013 Lots of video game dreams and interesting XCOM game - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
7th July 2013 Warcraft 2, AI War, Forum game and short lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 Fragments, 4 Dreams, 1 Unsuccessful WBTB, 1 Becoming Lucid and 1 Interact with DC, almost got Eat Something, but almost don't counts  :tongue2:  , 14 points for today.  ::zzz:: 

@Nelzi

Well, i already responded to that in PM.  :smiley: 

@Sydney

That's awesome thing about WILDing, even when failing you fall asleep more aware and get more vivid dreams with possibility of DILDs as well.  ::D:

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total - 9 points

----------


## JoannaB

I had 3 fragments + 1 non lucid dream so that's 2.5 for tonight, add to previous 3, that's 5.5 total.

My son reports no dream recall tonight, so his unofficial total continues to be 2.

----------


## PostScript99

1 dream, 1 frag. After all this time on DV and I still have the recall of an absolute noob sometimes.  :tongue2:

----------


## covlad96

*July 6*

3 fragments and 4 dreams

*July 7*

1 frag, 2 dreams

Total = 8 points! ::D:

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments, 3 dreams. 4 points

----------


## StaySharp

Another 4 dreams, so I'm at 6 points now.

----------


## Skengman

Had 2 dream frags= 1 point since the competition started

*Three step tasks*
Eat Something
Super Strength
Flying

----------


## PennyRoyal

3 Dreams, 1 Fragment, 1 Failed wbtb

+4.5 points.

*Three Taks*

Fly, Basic Summon, Teleport

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

I am pretty dry right now. Still not sleeping as much as I want and it is effecting everything! My little girl doesn't keep me up all night, but she makes me only have about 5-6 hours of sleep, which isn't enough for my LDing routine. Hoping to get better. We'll see. :/

----------


## Mirui987

1 dream 1 point

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total - 13 points

----------


## Nfri

July 8

3 fragments

----------


## Scionox

7th July 2013 Doom level with puzzle and more AI War - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
8th July 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams, 2 fragments, 3 points.  ::zzz:: 

@BrandonBoss

Aw, i hope you'll get back to your usual levels soon.  ::huh::

----------


## JoannaB

I had 1 dream, so 1 point for me, add to my 5.5, so that's 6.5 total.

Absent babysitter, interact with child and husband instead, towel folding? - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My son reports 4 fragments, so that's 2, added to his previous 2, for an unofficial total of 4.

----------


## covlad96

Riggghhht, so I had 1 dream and 1 lucid dream. It was quite fun, on my birthday as well  ::D:  So that's 6 points.

In this dream, I done a successful reality check. Stabilized the dream. I done two of my 2 of my 3ST. Eat something and basic summoning. I summoned my team mate JonnaB and met her for the team task.

But I'm now confused on how many points I got. Heres the dream Crawling To Sixth Form, Eating Food Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Checker, could you clarify how many points I got. Sorry man, I'm a bit confused  ::roll::

----------


## JoannaB

Happy birthday, covlad96!

----------


## dolphin

Happy birthday and nice lucid covlad96! For your birthday present I add up the points for you  ::D: :

1 dream=1 pt.
reality check=1 pt.
stabilized dream=2 pt.
become lucid=5 pt.
eat something=4 pt.
basic summoning=4 pt.
completed two of three step tasks=15 pt.
total=32 pt.

As for me, I had 2 fragments, 3 dreams, and 1 become lucid. 9 points.

My lucid:I was not lucid as I was with a few others in car. This car was speeding along, either underground or in a large building, crashing through multiple fenced off/restricted areas. Eventually we got out of the car somehow. I wasn't aware of it at the time, but they were pushing me around in a stroller at a mall. They were shooting with machine guns at seemingly random and innocent people. Once in a while they would accidently push me through an object or a wall, at a which a computerized notification would let them know. After several minutes of this I finally realized I was dreaming. At this point I realized I was in a stroller. I tried to get out of it of course but I was strapped in pretty good. After a second or two of trying, I woke up.

----------


## Nelzi

> Happy birthday and nice lucid covlad96! For your birthday present I add up the points for you :
> 
> 1 dream=1 pt.
> reality check=1 pt.
> stabilized dream=2 pt.
> become lucid=5 pt.
> eat something=4 pt.
> basic summoning=4 pt.
> completed two of three step tasks=15 pt.
> total=32 pt.



hmm I counted the points as well and got 40 somehow (see it in the comments of covlad96's DJ)...

----------


## dolphin

Yep, I missed some points. Good job counting Nelzi! I get excited and go too fast sometimes  ::roll::

----------


## Nfri

July 8
Today's nap:

1 dream
become lucid
interact with DC
= 8 points

----------


## Sensei

No lucid last night, but 5 amazing vivid and aware dreams. More aware than I have had in a couple weeks. I think I should have some LDs tonight. :/ who knows though. 

5 dreams = 5 points

----------


## Zyangur

1 Dream, 1 Fragment: 1.5 Points

----------


## PostScript99

Completely forgot three step, sorry.  :smiley: 

summon, eat, fly. All basic, please.

Also, got another .5 points.  :Sad:

----------


## Mirui987

My Three Steps are: Advanced Flying, Super Speed and Element Manipulation

----------


## Sydney

No dreams recalled.  :Sad:  I only attempted WBTB.

*Total points so far: 7 + 1 = 8 points*

----------


## Nelzi

Yesterday:
1 dream = 1 point
DJ entry: Smoking with my brother and stepfather

Last night:
3 fragments and 2 dreams = 3.5 points
DJ entry: The Jew sitter

In total that should be 9 points now. Gogo Team Sigma!

----------


## she

2 dreams - 2 points
wbtb - 3 points
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Successful DEILD - Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream - 2 points
TOTM - 8 points
today - 25 points
total - 38
name on sank - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

8th July 2013 FPS and platformer video games, robot, huge boss - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
9th July 2013 Typing DJ entries in a dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 dreams, 2 fragments, 4 points.  ::zzz:: 

@covlad96

That would be 37, and congrats.  :smiley: 
Happy Birthday!  ::D: 

@Nfri

Please post the lucid dream.  :Thinking:

----------


## Mirui987

6 dreams 6 points
1 lucid - 5 points
Interact with Dream Character - 2 points
*Lucid* 
I am in what looks to be a wild west town only, less cowboys, more proper, I am walking up a path with another person beside me when we come across two bodies in the road both decapitated. The man still had his lower body while the woman only had her torso. At this point I become lucid. I told the town sheriff that I wished to help him find the murderer and I could only convince to let me help after I identified which body was which gender. At this point I'm in a party of at least four or five. Along the original path there is a decrepit building covered in vines and looked like it was from centuries past. Somehow I find my way on top of there and as I'm on there I believed that I saw the murderer, so I'm yelling at the rest of my party to help me down so that we can go get him. (At this point I hardly remember what happened after due to forgetting to write this down when I awoken, I do remember ending back up in town though.)

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream 1 fragment and 1 failed WBTB attempt for me so that's +2.5 total 9 points.

My son says he had 2 fragments so that's +1 total 5. However, he is too busy watching TV to tell me what his were about.

My dream: Family of kidnappers - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

July 9 ( : lucky night : )

3 fragments - 1,5
1 dream - 1
successful WBTB - 3
become lucid - 5
basic summoning - 4
interact with a DC - 2
eat something - 4
three step tasks fully complete - 30? O_o

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Entries for July 9, 2013 - Dream Journals

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment, 5 dreams. 5.5 points.

----------


## Skengman

3 Dream fragments 1.5 points

----------


## Sydney

I got lazy again during WBTB and fell asleep. I gotta do better next time.. :/

WBTB attempt: 1 point
1 dream: 1 point
1 + 1 = 2

*Total so far: 8 + 2 = 10 points*

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Dream. +1 pts

----------


## Sensei

This is a freaking long dry streak for me. haha. It is okay though. A DC handed me a book in my dream last night (a pastor friend I barely know) about how to "better pleasure women in bed" He said that his wife loved him reading it and that my wife would love it. The book was very clear and anatomically impossible to do  ::shock::  It is a book I might look into again in a lucid dream, see what my mind has in store. My baby is 3 1/2 weeks old now. Some of you know that that means I have 2 1/2 weeks left.  :tongue2: 

Anyways

5 dreams = 5 points

no lucids again. Almost lucid though. I had a lot of time today at work to walk meditate. It increases the chances of LDs significantly, but I have to be in the right mood for it. We'll see if I become lucid tonight. I am pretty confident, but I was pretty confident yesterday too. haha. Hard to get discouraged when you have fun dreams. Does anyone else just have nights that are just filled with conversation with DCs? Like hours and hours of talking in different worlds. It is pretty eye opening.

----------


## MilkyDance

Over the past 3 days: 2 dream fragments = (1 point) + 1 dream (1 point) + one LD including reality check after WBTB = 5+1+3=9? So if I scored this correctly that's 11 points total.

LD: Too boring to warant its own DJ entry lol
Woke up on my own around 3am after falling asleep early being wrecked (9pm), and sat contemplating on my living room couch untill 4am. Decided I might as well WBTB and started visualising, until after about 20 mins the visuals were of such detail that they were as clear if not more than waking reality. I start rubbing my hands and focussing on visual details of the bed cover to stablize the dream, but have a hard time keeping the dream scene from collapsing. I walk from the bedroom to my living room and ponder wether to do this competitions tasks, but find the environment to be too unstable, and skip straight to meditating within my LD. This lasts for 5 - 10 seconds and then I "wake up" (false awakening where I fail to reality check). I walk in to the kitchen and complain to my colleague which is there that WBTB Lucid's are way to short. I wake up again after a while. I'm absoultely convinced that I am awake, everything in my mind confirms that everything is as it should be. I decide to do a reality check anyway because it's a good habit to keep, and am suprised to find myself still sleeping. Everything goes black and I can now feel myself waking up for real. I try fight it but alas, I'm now actually awake as a reality check confirms. It's trippy to see how easily the mind can be fooled in to thinking current reality is the actual reality.

----------


## Nfri

July 10

fragment - 0,5
dream - 1
WBTB successful - 3
become lucid - 5
RC successful - 1
stabilize dream successful - 2
interact with DC - 2
= 14,5 points

July 10 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Miau

1 Dream,1 fragment. 1.5 Points,That makes me 3.5 points.

----------


## JoannaB

No recall, 0 points.  :Sad:

----------


## Scionox

9th July 2013 Military video games - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
10th July 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams, 5 fragments, 4.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@Nfri

Congrats on competing tasks, TOTM also counts for score in this particular competition by the way, so that's another 8 points.  :smiley: 

@Shazam

I believe you have done successful WILD during that WBTB, so that's another 3 points then(correct me if it wasn't WILD though).  :Thinking: 

@BrandonBoss

Looks like we are both having good recall and fun non-lucids recently with not as much lucids.  ::huh:: 

@JoannaB

Aw  :Sad:

----------


## dolphin

Rough night sleeping. 1 fragment, 1 dream. 1.5 points.

I ate 2 bars of chocolate (caffeine) right before bed. There was nothing else to eat though and I was hungry!

----------


## covlad96

*July 9*
Nothing, 0 points.

*July 10*
1 dream frag, 1 dream and a lucid = 6.5 points

Dream here: Pre ordering GTAV; Attempting To Fly Lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Zyangur

2 dreams
2 points

Step Tasks: Flying, Interact with DC, element manipulation.o

Also, going on vacation for 10 days and won't have cell servic for most of it, so well see if I can post my results or not :p

----------


## MilkyDance

2 dreams 2 points
Dream 1 was about helping an octopus I found in my neighbours garden and helped revive it in a bath and then put in my aquarium. It started eating the fish that were already there and spawn babies after feeding it a lot of prawns. At the rate it's growing I expect it to take over the world within a few weeks, beware!
Dream 2 was about getting a bike of a friend fixed at a garage, and asking it to be done fast. The whole dream revolved around this. I wish I had more awesome dreams like this! *sarcasm*

----------


## Nfri

July 11

6 fragmets - 3
wbtb failed - 1
= 4 points

----------


## Scionox

10th July 2013 Various video game fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
11th July 2013 Short DEILD, Reality Check Epic Fail - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream, 6 fragments, DEILD and becoming lucid. 11 points.  ::zzz:: 

@DragonMaster21

Ah, have fun, i hope you will have some way of access though.  ::huh::

----------


## Mirui987

2 dreams 2 points

----------


## Miau

3 Dreams and 2 fragments,That makes me 4 points.

----------


## JoannaB

Tonight I had 2 dreams + 1 fragment + 1 failed WBTB = 3.5 more points, added to my prior 9, total 12.5

Former coworker, funeral, generalizing in journal, forgotten purse, shushed and unnoticed - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

My son meanwhile says he thinks he had a lucid dream, but that's all he recalls about it. I reminded him that one needs to remember a dream for points, and he says he knows that. So his unofficial points remain at 5 for now.

----------


## Sensei

Yesterday:
 5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

Last night I finally got lucid.

*Spoiler* for _LDs_: 




I am in an underwater dreamworld and I know that I am dreaming. I explore through huge caverns and see all sorts of amazing creatures, two of my friends popped up somewhere in there as well. I started making goals and leaving them at the top of my pov and when i accomplished them they would get scratched out and replaced. This lasts about an hour. Might have lost lucidity somewhere in there. 

Wake up. RC. Back to sleep. 

I am in a huge house. Pretty boring place, but I realize that everything is a part of my dreamworld and that I am in control of everything. I want to go back to the ocean. I close my eyes and teleport to the wrong place. My two friends are there again and I tell them that we should go to the ocean. They said that this is the last time that they are going to dreamworld and follow me. Screw them, I think and start flying to the ocean. Backwards flying though, which is a little trippy. I make it to the ocean and stop before I go in. A giant woman with seaweed in her hair teleports me and my friends back to the house. The seaweed in her hair attacks me like a huge wall. I move through it and then run from her. The whole house seems to move to her will. I decide to jump back to the ocean. I close my eyes and open them. I am in the ocean. It is really quiet. I imagine my cell phone in front of me and it materializes. I hit Pandora and start swimming to some never shout never.  :tongue2:  I wake up a little later. 



6 dreams = 6 points
Successful WBTB = 3 points

Lucid = 5 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

Lucid = 5 points
Stabilize = 2 points
Teleport = 7 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Fly = 4 points
Fully move through solid object = 8 points
Summon = 4 points

1st 3 step task = 5 points

Total = 43 points

----------


## she

yesterday 1 dream
today 1 dream
total  38+2=40

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Fragment (.5), 6 Dreams (6), Become Lucid (5), Reality Check (1), wbtb (3), Interact with a DC (2)

+17 pts.

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments. 1 dream, 1 become lucid. 8 points.

Lucid-I was in the front yard of my grandma's house when I remembered my goal of time control and became lucid. There was quite a bit of activity with several groups of DCs scattered about. I tried stopping time by motioning with my hand while commanding "pause dream" but it didn't work. I tried this a couple times before I woke up.

----------


## JoannaB

Being home on sick leave, in part for myself and in part for my younger son has the advantage of a nap for both of us. Recall a fragment: .5 points more.

Fragment:
I woke up from nap because a strange male voice called my husband's name. Neither of them were actually present.

----------


## Nelzi

*July, 09:* 1 dream + 1 fragment + WBTB attempt = 2.5 points
DJ entry: Brothers and first fragment about DV
*July, 10:* Nothing, not even proper sleep  ::shakehead2:: 
*July, 11:* 2 fragments = 1 point
DJ entry: What's up with all the brother-dreams recently

My new total should be 9 + 2.5 + 1 = 12.5

@Checker666: hmm your'e kinda screwed if you cannot trust your reality checks  :tongue2: 

@JoannaB: Sometimes children make up stories because they know that's what you want to hear and they want to make you happy. But if in doubt, I'd always rather believe them than saying that they lie.

----------


## JoannaB

@Nelzi Agreed. And yes, that thought occurred to me, and yes I dismissed it promptly because I would prefer to be a mother who believes my son, unless I have a good reason not to.

----------


## Sydney

> Yesterday:
>  5 dreams = 5 points
> WBTB fail = 1 point
> 
> Last night I finally got lucid.
> 
> *Spoiler* for _LDs_: 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm could that giant woman have been a mermaid? Did you see a tail? It's interesting because I have heard of the mermaid guardian who guards the Dream World Academy located under the sea.  :tongue2:  Maybe she was trying to lead you away from it.

*7/10/13*

WBTB attempt: 1 point
2 dreams: 2 points
Fragment: .5 points
Total: 1 + 2 + .5 = 3.5 points

*7/11/13*

WBTB attempt: 1 point
2 dreams: 2 points
Fragment: .5 points
Total: 1 + 2 + .5 = 3.5 points

*Total:* 3.5 + 3.5 = 7 points

*Total so far: 10 + 7 = 17 points*

----------


## Sensei

> Hmm could that giant woman have been a mermaid? Did you see a tail? It's interesting because I have heard of the mermaid guardian who guards the Dream World Academy located under the sea.  Maybe she was trying to lead you away from it.
> 
> *7/10/13*
> 
> WBTB attempt: 1 point
> 2 dreams: 2 points
> Fragment: .5 points
> Total: 1 + 2 + .5 = 3.5 points
> 
> ...



I think that she might have been when in the water, but she definitely had legs when on land. She was actually seeded from Eric Carle's short story "the song" which was a mermaid that was about the size of a blue whale in the show. I thought for a second and told my wife that it would be the creepiest thing ever yo see a woman or mermaid the size of a blue whale. Haha.

----------


## PostScript99

8 dreams, one lucid





> In a completely empty and blue room. "Knowing me, I probably am dreaming right now, so let's RC. RCs, dream ends.
> 
> I hate my mental alarm clock, why won't it let me sleep late on WBTBs? 
> 
> +5 lucid + 1 RC + 3 WBTB +8
> 
> +17 total = 33 pts.

----------


## StaySharp

Only 3 more dreams... I seem to be in an odd and unexpected dryspell, hope it goes away soon.
7 Points total.

----------


## she

4 dreams, 1 fragment, wbtb try - 5.5 points
total - 45.5

----------


## JoannaB

Previous total 13 points + 2 more dreams = new total 15 points

(1) Vacation in Bears Country with Car and Credit Card Troubles; (2) Spies and Memory Wiping - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

11th July 2013 Containment, Video games and forum games - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
12th July 2013 Space battle, Short lucid, Massage - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 dreams, 4 fragments, lucid and DC interaction, 11 points.  ::zzz:: 

@StaySharp

It will go away, it definitely will.  :smiley: 

@BrandonBoss

Congrats on finally getting lucid during competition!  ::thumbup:: 

@Nelzi

I am not screwed as long as i am not worried about it~  :wink2:

----------


## Ctharlhie

10 frags = 5 points

LD no. 1:
Recall = 1
Lucid = 5
WILD = 3
Flying = 4
Teleport = 7

Total = 20

LD No. 2
Recall = 1
WBTB = 3
WILD = 3
Lucid = 5
Flying = 4

Total = 16

Grand total = 41


*Spoiler* for _Dream Reports_: 




11th
I wake up around 5 and immediately start SSILD cycles, after a while I start seeing through my eyelids when I'm suddenly in an isolated sleep paralysis episode with intruder hallucinations (I've suffered with ISP on and off throughout my life). I stay calm and eventually REM kicks in properly. I get out of bed and dive out of the window. I feel euphoric to be lucid and fly around my neighbourhood a bit as I usually do upon becoming lucid. I look to the horizon which is crimson red. I focus on going where the horizon is. I'm abruptly sucked towards it and in a flash of light find myself on a beach of red sand, red sky, red sea. There is a girl I knew from secondary (high) school and shenanigans ensue.

12th
I woke up at 8ish when my parents and brother went to work/school. I stay up around 30 mins then go back to bed. I start SSILD cycles again but after a while of thinking I won't fall asleep I roll over and visualise a lotus at my throat. I start experiencing vivid auditory hallucinations and see through my lids. I transition to my dream bedroom and phase through the window. I fly around again trying to remember tasks, I wonder whether to attempt advanced flying and think about how physical laws don't apply, but I fly simply by willing myself. I can't remember any tasks... so I resort to sex again. I enter a house in my neighbourhood and explore until I find a suitable partner.

----------


## Mirui987

3 dreams 3 points

The last one was kinda scary because I was working with a fried to have our enemies kill me so I could come back I got shot in the head and actually really started to believe I was actually dying as everything went black and a faint light shone in the distance  ::cry::

----------


## Miau

2 Dreams,2 Points.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments, 2 dreams. 3 points.

----------


## PostScript99

1 dream, one frag

2 lucids 

5 lucid + 1 RC

5 lucid + 2 stabilize + 2 DC + 4 basic summon +4 eat + 5 triple task + 10 triple task +3 WBTB success

+42.5 which puts me in the lead (for once).





> In my living room, RCs, because last I checked, I was asleep. Dream fades out immediately, I wake up at 9:00.
> 
> Wait fifteen minutes, then go back to sleep. Lucidity slips in slowly, and I find myself in a sort of outdoor school where the announcements never cease. I am sitting on a rooftop, and when I realize I am dreaming, I break into a run, and jump off the rooftop. The woman shrieks and starts after me, and after being chased down an empty road for a while, I turn around and yell "Halt!" (This was an attempt to use Psynergy) and she curses and screams "I'll get you for this!" then turns around and runs back. Everything starts to go blurry, so I rub my hands together, and it clears up. Because I love running in lucid dreams, I crash through a DCs fence and run straight into her house, and elbow strike a window, which cracks upon impact. DC: "If you want to open the window, just ask." While jumping out of the window, I remember the competition and pull a plastic wrapper out of my pocket and eat it. Behind the DCs house is the Evil Forest from FFIX. I try to fly, but the dream ends.





Total scor of 75.5 pts.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> 1 dream, one frag
> 
> 2 lucids 
> 
> 5 lucid + 1 RC
> 
> 5 lucid + 2 stabilize + 2 DC + 4 basic summon +4 eat + 5 triple task + 10 triple task +3 WBTB success
> 
> +42.5 which puts me in the lead (for once).
> ...



Nice one  ::D:  congrats on the LD streak.

----------


## she

three lucids per night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 dreams - 2 points
wbtb - 3 points
1st lucid
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Teleport - 7 points +5 ( 1  of three step task)
2nd lucid
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Teleport - 7 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 + 10 ( 2 of three step task)
Full Transformation - 10 points +15 ( 3 of three step task)
3rd lucid
Become lucid - 5 points 
Do an successful Reality Check - 1 point
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Flying - 4 points
Today 5+20 (1LD) +45 (2LD) +14 (3 LD) =84
total - 129.5

----------


## Scionox

12th July 2013 Video game fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
13th July 2013 Visionless WILD and an FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 lucid, WILD, 11 points.  ::zzz:: 

Sadly, i have to disqualify KingYoshi for not posting for a week.  :Sad: 

@PostScript99 , @she

Congrats!  ::thumbup:: 

@Ctharlhie

I hope you don't mind a change of team, have to keep balance.  :Thinking:

----------


## MilkyDance

Two nights ago: Two dreams 2 points, last night, two dreams 2 points (I'm starting to see a pattern here remembering 2 dreams per night).

Last nights dreams:
Dream 1: It seems me playing Assasin's Creed all day has influenced my dreams last night. Everything was animated including myself, and the theme of the game was Unreal Tournament, basically killing everyone you meet (don't worry, we respawned) with whatever weapens you've got, like rocket launchers (my fav). All actions were enhanced, like further jumping over cliffs n such, being able to carry more than you could handle in waking life etc.
Dream 2: This dream also had the gaming element to it, however it wasn't animated. It had all sorts of weird tasks with equally weird rewards, like I had to collect a few things at a platform and as a consequence I was able to go on this big as ef water slide (bigger than you'd have here on this planet), but not like at a swimming pool but slides you'd see in Tomb Raider for example, like waterfalls going through nature, which was a lot of fun to go down.

----------


## Nfri

July 12

0 points (I was stressed out)

July 13

3 fragments - 1,5
2 dreams - 2
wbtb failed - 1
DEILD - 2
become lucid - 5
successful stabilization - 2
interact with a DC - 2
=15,5 points

----------


## JoannaB

3 more fragments: 1.5 + 15 = 16.5 total

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...my-room-48487/

My son does not recall any dream.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Night of 11 - 1 Dream
Night of 12 - 2 Dream, Fail wbtb 

+4 pts

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment, 2 dreams, 1 become lucid, basic summon, time control, 1st of three step tasks. 26.5 points

Lucid #194-Time Control - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Ctharlhie

> 12th July 2013 Video game fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 13th July 2013 Visionless WILD and an FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 4 fragments, 1 dream, 1 lucid, WILD, 11 points. 
> 
> Sadly, i have to disqualify KingYoshi for not posting for a week. 
> 
> @PostScript99 , @she
> 
> ...



Why would I mind being put in the winning team?  :tongue2:

----------


## PostScript99

Competition's picking up quick, I have to try and keep the pace.

2 dreams, WBTB fail that almost lead to insomnia.

+3

----------


## Sensei

Yesterday
3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

last night
5 dreams = 5 points
WBTB success = 3 points
lucid = 5 points
RC = 2 points

total = 15

I literally realized I was dreaming, RCed, walked to a person and woke up before talking to them. Haven't had an LD that short in a while.

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total - 133.5

----------


## MilkyDance

1 point
I seem to remember the entire or most of the last REM period consisting of doing my normal (waking reality) job, doing assasination work (no doubt influenced again by playing a lot of Assasin's Creed, and also watching the movie Dead Man Down right before sleep), my normal work team getting made redundant, having lots of talks about lucid dreaming without actually getting lucid (...), and having a BBQ where there also were a lot of cats that we were feeding spareribs. This time my food didn't get stolen by Noeul55 which also was a bonus.

----------


## Scionox

13th July 2013 AI War dream and Lightning strike - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
14th July 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream, 3 fragments, 2.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@Nfri

Please post the lucid dream.  :Thinking:

----------


## Mirui987

1 point

----------


## JoannaB

2 more dreams (2 points), total 18.5 

2 dreams: emotional AI research; lesson in non-racism - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Woke up with a bad sinus headache.  :Sad:

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment=.5 point
2 dreams=2 points
successful WILD=3 points
become lucid=5 points
stabilize dream=2 points
basic summon=4 points
interact with DC=2 points
total=18.5 points

Lucid #195-The "Date" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I attempted a basic summon but inadvertly did an advanced summon. I'm playing it safe and classifying it as a basic. I'm not sure though.

----------


## PostScript99

Don't count me out just yet!

Lucid +5 + 3 WBTB success +2 DC interactions

+2 Dreams

+12 pts.





> In a nutshell, stealing a motorcycle from a DC and driving around that city in Inception looking for a looking for a giant dullahan while screaming at random DCs "88 MILES PER HOUR!! BACK TO THE FUTURE!! XDD" like an idiot.

----------


## StaySharp

> @StaySharp
> 
> It will go away, it definitely will.



The question is only when... But tomorrow I will have a visitor stay over for a week, and then I don't need to work as much as well, so all my hopes are directed at this time.

----------


## Sensei

1 dream yesterday from nap = 1 point

2 dreams last night = 2 points
WBTB fail = 1 point

total = 4 points

I noticed that my foot was feeling better in my dream and started playing some basketball. I thought that it might be a dream for a second and then dismissed it. GRRR...

----------


## StaySharp

So, I had 6 dreams over the past 2 days, so I'm at 13 points now.

----------


## PennyRoyal

3 NLDs, +3 Pts.

----------


## Sydney

*7/12/13*

2 fragments: 1 point

Total: 1 point

*7/14/13*

2 dreams: 2 points

Total: 2 points

*Total so far: 17 + 1 + 2 = 20 points*

Sorry about not updating often. I've been really busy with stuff.


_Today's my birthday, by the way..._

----------


## she

school - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 dreams - 2 points
wbtb - 3 points
become lucid -5 points
stabilize dream-2 points
today - 12 points
total - 145.5

----------


## MilkyDance

1 dream 1 point
A bit disapointed as I set my alarm improperly for a WBTB+WILD, and it didn't go off. Better luck tonight let's see if I can up my miserable score a bit  :;-): 
I seem to remember the entire REM again, main stories being my broke friend being conned at a trainstation and loosing out on 1.500 from his creditcard, being made redundant (again! This better not be a sign ;P), and partying at a festival (Whoop whoop! But now I'm tired from partying but need to leave and work all day :'(
Hope to be back tomorrow with a succesful WILD and kick some ass at the tasks  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

1 fragment only. 0.5 point. Total 19.

----------


## Scionox

14th July 2013 Fragmented recall, AI War, Space travel - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
15th July 2013 Buildings, Anime characters, A version of Doom 3, Weird restautant and Dublicates - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 fragments, 2 dreams, 2 lucid and failed WBTB, 15.5 points.  ::zzz:: 

@StaySharp

Ah... also your count is a bit off i think, i see 15 points  ::huh:: 

@Sydney

Happy birthday!  ::breakitdown:: 

@TwilightShawn

I'd say if she did appeared right in your sight, then it counts as advanced, but otherwise basic.  :Thinking:

----------


## JoannaB

Oh, yes, Happy Birthday, Sydney!

----------


## PostScript99

I'm sorry, she, I'm afraid I can't let you do that...

2 dreams 1 lucid

+5 lucid +2 stable + 1 RC + 2 DC + 4 summon + 4 eat + 2 fly (over limit)

Now bonuses:

+5 triple +10 triple +15 triple +8 Totm + 3 WBTB

Total: + 63 pts.

I'll get the DJ up, I promise.  :smiley: 

EDIT: I'm on my street outside my house, a common place for my LDs to start. My dad is around there somewhere, trying to suck me back into whatever story there was supposed to be, but I ignore him. I walk around the nieghborhood for a while, and everything seems normal, oddly enough, except for the fact that the streets curved upward at a slight angle and spiraled into the air. I pull a marble out of my pocket and swallow it whole.

As I'm wondering how I'm going to fly now, my dad walks up to me holding a stepladder. For some reason, I grab it from him and ruin down the street and the street melts away, leaving me in a warehouse of books, with fences built at the back of it, each successively higher than the last. I jump on top of the ladder, then onto the top of the fence, then made a flying leap off of it to start flying. I land quickly, because I had other things to do.

I calm myself down and try to remember the TOTMs. Only one comes to mind, hugging a DC, and I turn around and see a guy I know and gave him a huge hug, then tried to remember the other TOTMs. I could remember that you had to punch somebody, but didn't quite know who it was. I wake up soon afterwards.

EDIT2: Take 15 points of of that, sorry, forgot the three step rule. My new total is 48.

----------


## StaySharp

> @StaySharp
> 
> Ah... also your count is a bit off i think, i see 15 points



Darn, you're actually right! I missed out on 2 points, 6+3=7  ::roll:: 

Anyway, with 4 dreams today I'm on 19 points.

----------


## dolphin

> 14th July 2013 Fragmented recall, AI War, Space travel - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 15th July 2013 Buildings, Anime characters, A version of Doom 3, Weird restautant and Dublicates - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 5 fragments, 2 dreams, 2 lucid and failed WBTB, 15.5 points. 
> 
> @StaySharp
> 
> Ah... also your count is a bit off i think, i see 15 points 
> 
> ...



I guess it counts as advanced then because she definatly appeared right in my sight. So yesterday I had 24.5 points total. 

Last night I had 2 fragments, 3 dreams, 1 become lucid. 9 points.

Lucid-I was not lucid as I was spinning a huge decorated wall creating various effects. Eventually I got bored, stopped and looked around. I was in the family room of my grandma's house. I became lucid when I saw a statue talking about random things, something about chips. I asked "Where's the chips?" He gave me an answer that didn't make sense and I woke up.

I had some weird dreams last night!  ::?:  I went to sleep in a funny mood as I had some strong opinions about some Dreamviews posts that I kept to myself.

----------


## Scionox

15th July 2013 Doing missions, Fighting and helping The Darkness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
16th July 2013 Dragon dream fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments, 1 (long and detailed)dream, 1 unsuccessful WBTB, 3 points.  ::zzz:: 

@TwilightShawn

Alright, though that be 22.5, remember the 20 point limit.  :Peek: 

@StaySharp

Have you done RC?  :tongue2:

----------


## she

3 dreams, wbtb try - 4 points
total - 149.5

----------


## JoannaB

1 dream and 2 fragments for me. So 2+19 =21

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...parents-48593/

My son said that while he does not remember dream contents, but the night appeared longer than usual because he had a number of dreams that did not end well.  :Sad:

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams, WBTB success, successful wild, become lucid, interact with dc. 15 points

Lucid-I saw some HI of my boss at work in the dishwashing station. I lied in bed for a couple minutes, wondering if I had a lucid or was just seeing HI. Next thing I know I'm back in a dream. I'm at work again in the kitchen. I go to the office to see my boss. He starts talking to me and keeps talking to me, non-stop, for 2-3 minutes. I tried to comprehend what he was saying and observed how his image changed and transformed. Apparently the dream was set in the future as he looked about 20-30 years older. He was talking about what he had done over the years. He listed all of the degrees he picked up in school, (10-12 of them) and all the different restaurants he's been transferred to, including one in Hawaii. Eventually I got bored and looked around. I saw a couple of weird, old, crippled female DCs. I hugged them and tried to figure out if they represented any co-workers from real life but they didn't respond. I decided to explore a bit and look for girls. All I saw was a group of old women which included my one of my grandmas. Not interested. I wandered around some more. I slowly began to be surrounded by cats and some other critters. I tried to get away but couldn't. I was trapped. They started to bite my leg. It really hurt! It was probably the first time I felt pain in a dream. I woke up.


I figured I would try WBTB again to see how it would work. I got an LD but I also got insomnia. It took me 2.5-3 hours to get back to sleep!

----------


## Sensei

last 2 days:
5 dreams = 5 points
2 WBTB fails = 2 points
total = 7 points

Still not able to concentrate on LDing. Feel like I need to spend more time meditating and sleeping.  :tongue2:  Not a good competition for me so far, but I guess everyone has slow times. I guess if slow for me is 3 LDs in 11 days, I have made lots of progress from when I started. haha. Keep on the sunny side.

----------


## MilkyDance

WBTB + WILD = 6 points

Induction: I wake up naturally after approx 5 hours sleep needing the toilet, and figure I might as well use the opportunity for a WBTB. I do so in bed, solving a somewhat complex work related problem to keep my mind occupied and my ratio active. After about 40 minutes I decide it's time to get back in sleep mode and calm my mind down, and start attempting visualisation. Áll I get is black static until REM kicks in, small objects start appearing in great detail. I still feel quite awake and wonder if this will even turn into a full blown dream scape, a question which gets answered after about 10 seconds.

LD: All of a sudden the darkness around the objects disapears and I am now fully within a dream. I find myself at my mum's house, a place I frequently get lucid in. I'm stood in the living room and, excited to do this competitions tasks, I decide to skip stabilizing the dream. This turns out to be a huge mistake. I wonder which task to do and decide to do something that has always been difficult for me: walking through a wall. I decide to risk it and try to clear this mental block. I walk in to the wall with my eyes fully open. As I now find myself in darkness inside the wall, I can't get out on the other side. I decide to teleport out and summon a vortex. It appears and I see the living room spinning away from me, but the teleport gets interrupted and feel myself wake up. I do a reality check which confirms I'm actually awake, a shame as my last WBTB threw me into a lot of false awakenings. I try to perform a DEILD but feel simply too awake to get back to sleep, and decide to write down this experience and have an early day instead.

Summary: Although the LD itself seems hugely dissapointing to me, I woke up excited, as this is proof of principle that WBTB + WILD works well for me. So if practiced right this should provide opportunity to have near daily LD's. My challenge now is to actually go to sleep on time so I have enough time for the WBTB without disrupting sleep too much. I also need to put a lot more effort in to stabilizing the dream, to stay lucid and get rid of the "black outs".

For whoever might be reading this, sorry for the "clinical" (read: maybe somewhat boring  :wink2:  description of the entire proces, I'm mainly noting it down for me as well to keep track of whats happening, and I hope it might provide some insight to other people how they might get WBTB + WILD to work for themselves.  :smiley:

----------


## she

4 dreams, wbtb try - 5 points
total -154.5 points

----------


## Scionox

16th July 2013 Season clash and more video games - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
17th July 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

1 dream, 2 fragments, 1 unsuccessful WBTB, 3 points  ::zzz:: 

@Shazam

I believe that be 12 points, 1 for dream, 3 for WBTB, 3 for WILD and 5 for lucid.  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments: 1 point - total 22

2 fragments: son with powerful card, wrong recipient in email - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PostScript99

3 dreams 1 WBTB fail. (over two days)

+5 lucid +3 WBTB + 2 stable + 1 RC + 2 DC

+17

total 155.5

Basically lucid at my elementary school, stablize, almost lose lucidity later and RC and get it back, and hugged another DC. The rest is kind of personal, but if I don't get the points, I might post it.

----------


## dolphin

2 fragments, 3 dreams. 4 points.

----------


## Sensei

Last night no dreams. Had 2 in the middle of the night when Lisanna woke me up, now I forgot though. 

But! I took a nap this afternoon. 2 LDs.  :smiley:  kind of blurry short ones, but not too bad. 

Dreams = 2 points

WILD = 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point

Lucid = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Basic summoning = 4 points

Total = 23 points

Laying in bed thinking of a walk I had with my brother in law a while ago. Suddenly I start seeing it all around me. Transported back to that point in time is pretty crazy since this is when me and him were first talking about LDing together. I look at my hands and they are a little jumbled. I hit my stabilization watch and wake up. Should have let the dream developed more before taking control.

Wake up and lay still to try and DEILD. 

I suddenly wake up. I am in a car around some old apartments back in Utah. I tell my wife and sisters that we are at the wrong place if we are trying to get back to our house in Kansas. My wife tells me that we live here now and have for 2 years. I know that is wrong. RC I know I am dreaming. I reach back to the seat where I see so me thing strange. I grab and it is a hand. It seems to be trapped in a rift in space. It disappears and I reach in for it and bring a person out. Then I wake up.

----------


## PennyRoyal

3 dreams. +3 pts.

Eventually, I'll get a partner that actually participates.  :tongue2:

----------


## she

Pine forest - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
2 dreams - 2 points
wbtb - 3 points
Lucid = 5 points
Successfully stabilize the dream - 2 points
Fully move through big solid object - 8 points 
today - 20
total - 174.5

----------


## MilkyDance

2 dreams 2 points

Was hoping for more tonight but canceled my WBTB, too wrecked after the one the night before. Gonna give it another try tonight  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

2 fragments 1 point, total 23

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/joan...omeless-48655/

----------


## Scionox

17th July 2013 Palace on fire, Weird gas station, Caves and LoZ-like game - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
18th July 2013 Fragments - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments, 2 dreams, 4 points.  ::zzz:: 

@PostScript99

No problem of not posting full dream, lucid part is enough.  :smiley:

----------


## she

I had a nap. snow plough. nap - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
become lucid - 5
RC - 1
stabilize - 2
for nap - 8
total - 182.5

----------


## dolphin

4 fragments. 2 points.

----------


## Sensei

3 dreams = 3 points
WBTB fail = 1 point 

Total = 4 points

Woah! I only had 3 dreams last night, but the night lasted forever. Had to watch an alien die though, that was a little sad.

----------


## Sydney

Wow I keep forgetting to post these last couple days  :tongue2: 
Well, here goes:

*7/15/13*

1 fragment: 0.5 points

Total = 0.5 points

*7/16/13*

WBTB attempt: 1 point
2 dreams: 2 points

Total: 1 + 2 = 3 points

*7/17/13*

WBTB attempt: 1 point
2 dreams: 2 points
1 fragment: .5 points

Total: 1 + 2 + .5 = 3.5 points

*7/18/13*

WBTB attempt: 1 point
1 dream: 1 point

Total: 1 + 1 = 2 points

- - -

In all: 0.5 + 3 + 3.5 + 2 = 9 points

*Total so far: 20 + 9 = 29 points*

And thank you all for the birthday wishes!  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

18th July 2013 Various fragments, FA or HH, and some WZ2100-like game - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
19th July 2013 Fragment - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments, 1 dream, 3 points.  ::zzz:: 

*Also two weeks passed, so competition now is officially over! 
You can still post dreams you had before this post and from Thursday to Friday night to get points, but any other dreams from now on do not count towards score.
Also those who haven't posted DJ entries for lucid dreams before please post DJ entries or update your previous posts with them.*  :Thinking: 

*I will verify the scores tomorrow and winners will be selected!*  ::D:

----------


## she

3 dreams - 3 points
total - 185.5

----------


## JoannaB

3 fragments 1 dream: 2.5 points + 23 prior = 25.5 total

3 fragments 1 dream: Alien Superhero Card Game, Theft or Gift, Visit to DV member, Religion Test - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## covlad96

I'm very very sorry. I forgot to say I was on holiday for the past week in Italy, I thought the room had wifi but I was wrong and had no way of updating my score. I didn't take a dream journal or anything buuuuuut I remembered 3 dream fragments, I also had 1 lucid as well. In which I stabilized and done a reality check. It was near the start of the week so I'm struggling to recall it now. But I tried summoning a dragon and summoned like a toy dragon which had a wheel on it and I was driving on it. Sorry  :Cheeky:

----------


## PostScript99

2 hours of sleep...ugh....

1 dream  1 frag

----------


## PennyRoyal

1 Dream. +1 Pts

----------


## MilkyDance

Two nights ago: 1 failed wbtb, 1 dream, total 2 points

Edit: I see the competition is over already wow times gone fast !

----------


## Scionox

*Final Scores

Individual Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from three step tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

she - 185.5 (30)
PostScript99 - 157 (30)
TwilightShawn - 145 (5)
BrandonBoss - 121 (5)
Checker666 - 99.5
Ctharlhie - 41
Shazam - 38
StaySharp - 19
KingYoshi - DQ

Lower League

Nfri - 95 (30)
covlad96 - 66 (15)
PennyRoyal - 38
Sydney - 29
JoannaB - 25.5
Mirui987 - 20
Nelzi - 12.5
noeul55 - 9.5
DragonMaster21 - 9
Skengman - DQ

Team Scores
(Note: In parentheses is how many points out of whole are gained from team tasks, for the ease of checking/counting)

Upper League

Team Alpha - 256
Team Epsilon - 196.5
Team Theta - 165
Team Omicron - 117.5

Lower League

Team Zeta - 85
Team Delta - 76.5
Team Sigma - 41.5
Team Omega - 38
Team Lambda - 18.5
*

 :smiley:  *And the winners are...*  :smiley: 

*she wins in Upper League, but the Team Alpha manages to win in team Upper League!*  :Clap: 

*Nfri wins in Lower League and the Team Zeta wins as well!*  :Clap: 

 ::D:  *Thanks to everyone who participated and congrats on all lucid dreams!*  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Yay! Thanks for organizing Checkers. And congrats to the winners and those who lucid dreamed.

While I did not manage to LD this time around but my dream recall was significantly improved, and I had fun.  :smiley:

----------


## she

Thanks to everyone and thanks Checker. Nice comp.

----------


## StaySharp

This was an amazing competition for me! Oh, and not positively amazing by the way. Yesterday I dreamt of lucidity but didn't became lucid... Well but I'm still in the process of recovering and woke up with 7 dreams today so it's not all bad, then again I resume working tomorrow so that's it then with big chances for lucidity for a while. But things are bound to become better sometime and I firmly believe they will.

----------


## Sensei

Fridays nap, Yesterday nap, last night, and this afternoon nap x2 = 5 LDs that don't count for the competition.  :tongue2: 
I even did time control in 2 of them. Haha. 

Fun competition y'all. good job She! I will get you next time.  :tongue2:  whoever wins this competition usually wins big time because they get more lucid time, so you probably had the most fun of us all.

----------


## PostScript99

Good game, everyone. It was fun while it lasted.  :smiley: 

I always wondered what the prize was, btw...

----------


## Scionox

@PostScript99

Lucid dreams and fun ofcourse  :tongue2:  and also some CH points, though it is possible that i'll add some additional prize someday if i'll find something that can be implemented.  :smiley:

----------


## covlad96

Great competition! First time I done it and will definitely do the next one, awesome for motivation!

----------


## Sydney

Awesome competition guys! ^^ I wish I was more active this time around, because I had 4 dreams Thursday night and forgot to post. Oh well  :Cheeky: 
But there's always next time!

----------


## JoannaB

Even though the competition is over, but I credit it with my LD success tonight. I think the competition prepped my mind for this. In fact, I even thought about the competition being over while lucid.  :smiley: 

LUCID: Toilet in Wrong Place, Stabilize, Dissolve DC, Flying! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Scionox

Congrats!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## JoannaB

Hey, wait a moment! You changed your name. I did not read your sig, and so I thought "how is it possible that there is this dream guide I don't know." I should have RC'ed in hind sight, but instead I looked at your profile, and only after I started sipping my morning coffee did I noticed that you also responded to PostScript above as if you ran this competition, and only then it dawned on me that you are Checker, and that's when I saw your signature. Face palm.

----------


## Scionox

Ah, always like that with namechanges, oh well, i was thinking about it for a long time already though and i had my reasons, and yes, you should have RC'd.  :tongue2:

----------


## Nfri

mmm I've been away traverling in Europe for one week. I have my phone along, but you know these new phones - one day battery power, so I couldn't write dreams to my online DJ :/.
I would like to thanks to all who participated in this competition !!! For me it was really motivation boost and LD kick start - last week I experienced 2 MILDs and 5 DEILDs in the row during one night. Yesterday I enjoyed 40 minutes long LD.
It's been great to read all your posts and I think that everybody wins, because the prize is to find the nice people who share the same interest. Thank you and I'm looking forward for the next competition  :smiley:

----------


## she

PostScript99 The  best prize its my LDs. Really. As for competition they give me 300 points each time.

BrandonBoss i'm sure you'll get me next time  :smiley:  But to make it more interesting, i won't yield :smiley:

----------


## Miau

Congratulations All !  ::D:

----------


## Scionox

Competition #14 Sign Up Thread is live: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-14-a.html  :wink2:

----------

